# One For Classic Car Fans.....



## Alex H (3 Oct 2016)

Vauxhall Viva Convertible 'G' registration (1968) - according to Wikipedia "very rare"


----------



## Piemaster (3 Oct 2016)

Alfa Romeo S3 Spider




1988. Imported from Japan into my garage.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2016)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 146400
> 
> Vauxhall Viva Convertible 'G' registration (1968) - according to Wikipedia "very rare"


Indeed they are

This lives near me, a Crayford conversion




Sometimes seen, at a garage, close by




And, at the same garage, a few months after taking the Monte-Carlo image


----------



## Chromatic (3 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Indeed they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I nearly bought a Lancia Beta once, I came to my senses just in time.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2016)

Seen at our local garage the other week. Just restored by a company down the road. Lad drove it to garage to fill it up for the new owner who had just paid £300,000 for the car!








Ferrari 330 GTC - circa 1965.


----------



## wheresthetorch (3 Oct 2016)

Piemaster said:


> Alfa Romeo S3 Spider
> View attachment 146403
> 
> 1988. Imported from Japan into my garage.



A thing of absolute beauty.


----------



## Piemaster (3 Oct 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> A thing of absolute beauty.


Thanks. Was a car I've always loved the looks of and finally now own.
I swapped a 916 Spider (the FWD one that replaced it) for it. The 916 Spider/Coupe are now looking like cheap buys, as incidentally are the early Porsche Boxers.


----------



## dan_bo (3 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Indeed they are
> 
> This lives near me, a Crayford conversion
> 
> ...


The bottom one a Europa 2S Rich?


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2016)

I sold my 308gt4 in 1978 for about £6500, my son sold his 1978 308gts about 10 years ago for £25,000, if I look up the prices now, well I just don't.


----------



## gbb (3 Oct 2016)

Chromatic said:


> I nearly bought a Lancia Beta once, I came to my senses just in time.


I did buy a Lancia Beta once, I came to my senses very soon after


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2016)

gbb said:


> I did buy a Lancia Beta once, I came to my senses very soon after



Did You buy it off me, I sold loads of Lancia's and Fiat's in the early eighties.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Oct 2016)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 146400
> 
> Vauxhall Viva Convertible 'G' registration (1968) - according to Wikipedia "very rare"


That is a beaut. I always loved that version of the Viva which replaced the original box shaped one. A guy near me had the Brabham version, which now must be worth a small fortune if there are any left.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Oct 2016)

I found pictures the other day of our holiday on the isle of Colonsay in 1991.

Why is this relevant??

Well, on one of the days the ferry came (the old MV Claymore) we all went down to watch, and, in a cloud of exhaust fumes and even more noise, 7 or 8 vintage Bentleys came off and roared away up the hill to the hotel.

Turns out they were/are a group who tour different Scottish islands every year and, were staying at the same hotel as us, so we had them there for a week or so.


I'll post the pictures, but they were Bentleys from the 1920s, save for one which was a kit car, and, they took us on parts of their tour with them!!
I was only 9, but I and my siblings (and other kids, including family friends who were with us) were whisked away by complete strangers in a car resembling a large bath tub, ala Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, with sod all suspension, no seat cusions and no seat belts, to strange parts of the island! They could have been anyone, but that never occurred to us!

What I also remember most was when we were on a beach somewhere, and this huge roar started from the distance..... Of course, we knew who it was, and when they appeared, they took us, partly off road, I hasten to add, back to the hotel. My bum was all battered and bruised from that wooden seat in the back, but I didn't care!

Utterly amazing and I would recommend it to anyone if you ever meet such a group!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2016)

dan_bo said:


> The bottom one a Europa 2S Rich?


No, a Jenson-Healey GT


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> I sold my 308gt4 in 1978 for about £6500, my son sold his 1978 308gts about 10 years ago for £25,000, if I look up the prices now, well I just don't.



Not quite the same calibre of classic, but I was quite pleased to get £300 for my Mk2 Escort Ghia when I sold it in 1993. It would be worth nearer £10k now...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Not quite the same calibre of classic, but I was quite pleased to get £300 for my Mk2 Escort Ghia when I sold it in 1993. It would be worth nearer £10k now...



must admit i wonder how much the Mark 1 Escort Mexico's and RS2000 i owned many moons are worth these days


----------



## booze and cake (18 Mar 2019)

Saw this out and about yesterday, in absolutely mint condition it looked and sounded amazing. An original Renault Alpine, much nicer looking than the new version. Alas it disappeared before I got a pic of it from the front, but its still a real looker from the side/back. Worth a few quid these days I imagine.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> must admit i wonder how much the Mark 1 Escort Mexico's and RS2000 i owned many moons are worth these days



Guy at my local has a totally standard RS 2000 in yellow with about 40k miles. 40 yr old
Its original paint and un touched.
30k+


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Mar 2019)

I can smell the unburnt fuel from the over-rich mixture from here! I'm trying to place the location. Reminds me a little bit of one stretch of Fulham Road, near the Earl's Court one-way system. That block of flats looks strangely familiar. There's loads of exotic stuff to be seen around Chelsea and South Ken if you keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Guy at my local has a totally standard RS 2000 in yellow with about 40k miles. 40 yr old
> Its original paint and un touched.
> 30k+



What a waste ? Or is it ?


----------



## booze and cake (18 Mar 2019)

@SkipdiverJohn yep that's the spot, Edith Grove is the next road along. 

There's plenty of money around there for sure, but not much taste. All too often its the more gaudy showy super cars with godawful paint jobs. 

If anyone saw Top Gear last night there was loads of them posing around Chelsea when Rory was reviewing the new Rolls Royce. In fact the hideous gaudy Lambo covered in over a million Swarovski crystals, that's owned by some Russian oligarch's teenager daughter featured in that clip. I've photographed it before in my street art thread, along with a Toyota MR2 Lambo copy, seen here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/post-5223249

I'd much prefer that old Renault, its beautiful, but I've got a weakness for blue and chrome


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What a waste ? Or is it ?



He's had it 20 yr, only goes out to the odd rallies and a sunny afternoon.
It looks so tiny compared to a modern car like a focus


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2019)

Classic Fords are silly money now. I just bought myself this, something to do between decorating and cycling


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (18 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sometimes seen, at a garage, close by
> View attachment 146416



That car is truly beautiful. My favourite 70's classic car, along with Mk1 Toyota Celica & obviously the 240Z


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> That car is truly beautiful. My favourite 70's classic car, along with Mk1 Toyota Celica & obviously the 240Z
> 
> View attachment 458131



Cant argue with any of that, the monte was a gorgeous car as was the celica. 
My mate had a Fulvia, great car, fortunately he was a panal beater and a very good one too


----------



## mickle (18 Mar 2019)

My uncle's garage:





Note Harley Davidson Veloglide on t'wall.


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> must admit i wonder how much the Mark 1 Escort Mexico's and RS2000 i owned many moons are worth these days


Would have thought the twin cam was the one to have.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Would have thought the twin cam was the one to have.



Yes very true , never found an original one back in the day , a mate had one though


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Yes very true , never found an original one back in the day , a mate had one though


A mate of mine had one. There was no other saloon car to touch it. Handling was spot on for a road car.


----------



## Salar (19 Mar 2019)

Talking of Ford Mexico's I had an odd car around 1982 which I bought secondhand from someone who used to work for Ford.

A Mk IV Ford *Cortina *Mexico ?. 

I think the engine was the mid 70's RS Mexico engine. 
It had full sports trim, slightly lowered suspension, sports lights, expensive exhaust system etc etc. All factory fitted, not sure if Ford flung it all together from leftover bits as the Cortina production was coming to an end.

Can't find anything on the internet about it.Sold it to a couple of boy racers when the rust worm appeared.


----------



## booze and cake (27 Mar 2019)

Here's a couple of classic cars in fantastic condition I saw this afternoon. First up a Ford Anglia Deluxe. I always thought they were a lame British version of the huge old American cars with fins, but this was my mums first car, bought for her by her mum, so every time I see one I think of them both. I must admit the styling has grown on me over the years, and when I see one in mint condition like this, it looks like its just rolled off the production line, its clearly loved and well looked after, I can't help but smile





And this original Aston V8 Vantage is still a drop dead gorgeous design in my eyes, it looks great from any angle, and sounds great too, so much deep bass I think it could communicate with off-shore whales. And its in my favourite colour, and there's lots of chrome. I'm sure the bills to keep it on the road are eye watering, but I'm still smitten


----------



## Jenkins (27 Mar 2019)

There's a bloke on a local building project that uses a Sunbeam Alpine Fastback similar to the picture below as daily transport. It is in far from concourse condition!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There's a bloke on a local building project that uses a Sunbeam Alpine Fastback similar to the picture below as daily transport. It is in far from concourse condition!
> View attachment 459571



I remember see the H120 version of these and thinking what a good looking beast


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I remember see the H120 version of these and thinking what a good looking beast


Do you want to borrow some glasses. That thing went as well as it looked, They never ever made a good motor.the same ranking as a sinclair.


----------



## booze and cake (20 Apr 2019)

The lovely weather seems to have brought the classic cars out, maybe there's a show going on or something, but I saw this lot today, all looking polished and well loved.
A Jensen C-V8




Bristol




A lovely rear end, on the Bristol I mean obviously




I've never seen one of these Mercedes before, anyone know what this is?




And you don't see many of these about, a Bond Bug




The sun is out, roof down weather, and this was turning heads




And finally my two favourites, a chrome laden Jag and a Jensen Interceptor, such cool looking cars.









Oh and by the way that Aston I posted at the top of the page is owned by Joanna Lumley's husband.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Apr 2019)

Those drop head E types turn heads whatever the weather. Many years ago I had the chance to buy one in black for about a grand more than I was paying for a Vauxhall Firenza. Guess which one I bought?  Although the insurance on the Jag was a killer.

Edit: Not sure why but the headbanging imogee doesn't seem to be working on my laptop.

MOD EDIT Fixed the headbanger! There was an extra space in it


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Apr 2019)

Well mine was out yesterday too. I've rebuilt the head over the past few weeks and replaced all the ignition side of things as it was running very badly since I bought it. Started on the button and now purring, or burbling, like a good old Ford should


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Do you want to borrow some glasses. That thing went as well as it looked, They never ever made a good motor.the same ranking as a sinclair.


The Rootes 1725 was a good engine


----------



## booze and cake (21 Apr 2019)

I spotted this in Aldgate this morning. Driving and parking this is London has got to be a nightmare, but it is a handsome looking barge, in absolutely stunning condition. Thunderbirds are go!


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2019)

My 1992 Eunos, polished up and ready to take my mother out tomorrow. Should have been today but l started drinking.













Mx5



__ MarkF
__ 21 Apr 2019


















Mx5 pop up



__ MarkF
__ 21 Apr 2019


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Here's a couple of classic cars in fantastic condition I saw this afternoon. First up a Ford Anglia Deluxe. I always thought they were a lame British version of the huge old American cars with fins, but this was my mums first car, bought for her by her mum, so every time I see one I think of them both. I must admit the styling has grown on me over the years, and when I see one in mint condition like this, it looks like its just rolled off the production line, its clearly loved and well looked after, I can't help but smile
> View attachment 459503
> 
> And this original Aston V8 Vantage is still a drop dead gorgeous design in my eyes, it looks great from any angle, and sounds great too, so much deep bass I think it could communicate with off-shore whales. And its in my favourite colour, and there's lots of chrome. I'm sure the bills to keep it on the road are eye watering, but I'm still smitten
> View attachment 459504



I can remember my parents taking me for a picnic on the river at Ilkley in an Anglia, pale blue just like in the pic. When my father opened the boot, no picnic, just a rusty hole!

There is a same shaped Aston nearby, it's been outside, but under a canopy, for at least a decade, pale gold and utterly gorgeous.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There's a bloke on a local building project that uses a Sunbeam Alpine Fastback similar to the picture below as daily transport. It is in far from concourse condition!
> View attachment 459571




Beautiful Rapier..Alpine.. My neighbour had one. Far better on the eye than a Hunter


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

MarkF said:


> My 1992 Eunos, polished up and ready to take my mother out tomorrow. Should have been today but l started drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you worked in health care.... I see your a scissor Smith 

Only joking, lovely example


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> I thought you worked in health care.... I see your a scissor Smith
> 
> Only joking, lovely example





It's mint, like it was made 5 years ago, took me ages to find the right one. I've had Mk2's before but they don't have pop up headlights and that's what it's about....innit?

Lovely sunny day car only spoilt by lardy bloated modern cars blocking your view at junctions.


----------



## derrick (21 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The Rootes 1725 was a good engine


in your dreams, good as a old ploder.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (22 Apr 2019)

MarkF said:


> My 1992 Eunos, polished up and ready to take my mother out tomorrow. Should have been today but l started drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely car. I could imagine it took ages to find a good one Mk1. It took me ages to find a good Mk3 and they are much newer. I really miss the one I had. Would like to buy a Mk1, just don't think I could be bothered looking at loads of crap, if looking for a Mk3 was anything to go by..


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2019)

Spotted a Morris Eight out and about today.




If I had the money and the storage space I would quite fancy something like for a leisurely Sunday afternoon pootle along the sort of minor roads I like to cycle one. They're the sort of roads where a car like this would be perfectly at home and would offer driving involvement in a way that no modern car could due to all the improvements that have been made.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2019)

Any of the West/South Yorkshire (& northern Derbyshire) contingent on here, been to the_ Oil Can Café_
http://thecardingshed.co.uk/
Be it the old location, or the new one?

This is what I wanted, last time I was there
*YES*, it's a real 289!!

http://ikclassicsandracing.co.uk/blog-3/past-projects/a-c-cobra/















View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214834642731906&set=a.10214469718489028&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214834650092090&set=a.10214469718489028&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

Just been for a trundle around the Castleford/Fairburn area, & saw a Sunbeam Alpine, that was slowly returning to nature!
It was 90% under a tarpaulin, on the roof of a barge on the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal!!
No picture, as there were people on the barge

Then....
Returning through Glasshoughton, not far from_ Xscape_, there was a Humber Sceptre(?) at the road-side





There's previously been a Hillman Hunter, & a Singer Vogue, in the same location


----------



## derrick (24 Apr 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Any of the West/South Yorkshire (& northern Derbyshier contingent on here, been to the_ Oil Can Café_
> http://thecardingshed.co.uk/
> Be it the old location, or the new one?
> 
> ...



A proper muscle car.


----------



## derrick (24 Apr 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just been for a trundle around the Castleford/Fairburn area, & saw a Sunbeam Alpine, that was slowly returning to nature!
> It was 90% under a tarpaulin, on the roof of a barge on the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal!!
> No picture, as there were people on the barge
> 
> ...


Thats a pile of ****.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> A proper muscle car.


And along with its big brother, still undoubtedly one of the scariest cars to drive


----------



## KneesUp (24 Apr 2019)

Chromatic said:


> I nearly bought a Lancia Beta once, I came to my senses just in time.


You came to your senses, or it turned into a pile of rust while your back was turned?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Thats a pile of ****.


You really do have an issue don't you. I had a Gazelle in the same shape used to piss all over the Escorts


----------



## booze and cake (27 Apr 2019)

For fans of chrome and fins, I came across these 3 cruisers in Kings Cross this morning. Storm Hannah has been battering the UK today, so no sunshine or top down action for these 3 today unfortunately. Wallowy, slow old barges they may be, but for 50-60 year old cars they're looking great.
A 1961 Cadillac Series 60




A 1959 Chevy Impala




And this last one is my favourite. I've never seen one of these before, but it looks super cool and has a cool name to match, a 1959 Buick Electra 225


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Apr 2019)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 146400
> 
> Vauxhall Viva Convertible 'G' registration (1968) - according to Wikipedia "very rare"


The position of the wing mirrors show just how old this car is. People had much longer arms back then... evolution, for some reason, caused human arms to shorten quite considerably, hence modern cars have the wing mirrors much closer to the driver.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Apr 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> hence modern cars have the wing mirrors much closer to the driver.


I haven't had a car with 'wing' mirrors for years all of mine have been door mirrors, 

Okay I'll get my coat


----------



## tyred (27 Apr 2019)

I was cycling through an old part of town today where there are old terraced houses with large back gardens protected by high walls. I've often passed here but today the gates into one of the back yards was opened wide and I spotted a Morris Marina coupe in a fetching shade of vomit green which had clearly been parked there for quite some time.


----------



## keithmac (27 Apr 2019)

MarkF said:


> It's mint, like it was made 5 years ago, took me ages to find the right one. I've had Mk2's before but they don't have pop up headlights and that's what it's about....innit?
> 
> Lovely sunny day car only spoilt by lardy bloated modern cars blocking your view at junctions.



All about the pop ups!, My GTO's a '92 as well.


----------



## MarkF (27 Apr 2019)

keithmac said:


> All about the pop ups!, My GTO's a '92 as well.
> 
> View attachment 464231


 
Were they the last good looking, bang on, proportioned coupe? Sort of car kids today go wild over. I'd like one of those.


----------



## keithmac (27 Apr 2019)

MarkF said:


> Were they the last good looking, bang on, proportioned coupe? Sort of car kids today go wild over. I'd like one of those.



Mine's de-spoilered at the moment, I have a "duckbill" boot lid to go on when it finally gets painted but still toying with another spoiler.

They are great cars, I've heavily modified mine (550hp). Just be careful they can be money pits!.

Worth buying a good sorted one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Apr 2019)

I had a 89 200sx. Fabulous car, it was lowered by 30 mm which made it look just right.
Loved the pop ups on that. 

I killed it sadly and could easily have killed myself too, very lucky walk away big accident


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (28 Apr 2019)

keithmac said:


> Mine's de-spoilered at the moment, I have a "duckbill" boot lid to go on when it finally gets painted but still toying with another spoiler.
> 
> They are great cars, I've heavily modified mine (550hp). Just be careful they can be money pits!.
> 
> ...



Lovely car. love the 90's Jap coupes. Hopefully the next house I buy will have a decent garage and I can buy another Jap sports car, to use at weekends. Last one I had was an MX5 but I want something quicker, I fancy either a Honda S2000 or an Inetgra Type R DC2 UK model. I'd love a big car like yours or a Supra Twin Turbo. I just see those as a total money pit if you buy a dog, like any car I guess, I like the 300ZX too, I owned a 200SX S14a, cracking motor going up in value all the time.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The Rootes 1725 was a good engine


Didn't they do a Holbay version ?


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Didn't they do a Holbay version ?




http://www.classiccarshq.co.uk/ads/for-sale-1972-original-holbay-powered-h120-rapier/


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2019)

The Fiat X19 sportscars were nice looking and fun to drive but were very rusty .


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The Fiat X19 sportscars were nice looking and fun to drive but were very rusty .



I had loads of those, I used to really enjoy driving them, the fact that you could have the roof off but without all the wind was a great bonus. The most expensive one I ever sold was for £2,000.

I was a busy car dealer during the late seventies and eighties turning over in excess of 500 cars a year, so most cars that are classics now were my bread and butter then.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I had loads of those, I used to really enjoy driving them, the fact that you could have the roof off but without all the wind was a great bonus. The most expensive one I ever sold was for £2,000.
> 
> I was a busy car dealer during the late seventies and eighties turning over in excess of 500 cars a year, so most cars that are classics now were my bread and butter then.


I can remember repairing one frequently for a customer . He paid for the repairs himself as he couldn't risk the insurance going up .


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember repairing one frequently for a customer . He paid for the repairs himself as he couldn't risk the insurance going up .



I keep getting tempted to go out and buy one again, this time for fun rather than profit.


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-X19...297678?hash=item3b300e0d0e:g:45gAAOSwOmBcv2OV


----------



## keithmac (28 Apr 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Lovely car. love the 90's Jap coupes. Hopefully the next house I buy will have a decent garage and I can buy another Jap sports car, to use at weekends. Last one I had was an MX5 but I want something quicker, I fancy either a Honda S2000 or an Inetgra Type R DC2 UK model. I'd love a big car like yours or a Supra Twin Turbo. I just see those as a total money pit if you buy a dog, like any car I guess, I like the 300ZX too, I owned a 200SX S14a, cracking motor going up in value all the time.



You just have to be very careful and be prepared to work on it yourself or you're staring down the barrel of big repair bills.

Rust is becoming an issue, I wouldn't entertain a 3000gt (UK).

To be fair mine has been hastle free, I've fitted a few clutches (drag racing related), and unfortunately lost an engine due to being greedy with Nitrous. Both my own fault!.

Was considering selling it but my lad (12) said he'd like to do a few car shows this year. Plus I've got over 14 years of memories with it!.

Put a "normal" clutch back in to make it road friendly, just needs MOT.

Our Kuga's nearly bankrupted me this year, luckily I had all the bits "in stock" for the GTO.

They are going up in value now for a good one.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Apr 2019)

I was passed by a very nice looking Karmann Ghia coupe this morning.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2019)

This is currently sat outside ours, can it be described as a classic?






Even these are starting to fetch silly money


----------



## booze and cake (28 Apr 2019)

Spotted this today, my folks had one of these for a bit in the early 80's, in exactly the same colour as this, if you can call it a colour. Its from the 70's so its beige, or in car salesman speak and in the brochure that's probably described as St Tropez sunset. 




We lived in rural Wales at the time, the car was I'd say amongst the first all-terrain MPV's and was way ahead of its time. It did the school run, could hold all the shopping you could do in it, you could drive across fields and the worst roads with trays of eggs without breaking any, you could raise the ride height to go through streams and deep snow. It was way ahead of its time, but I think the thing that amazed me most as a kid was that the headlights turned in the same direction as the wheels, so on dark country lanes it could actually see round corners.

And here's a rare find I just snapped. What's this, an old Lancia that's not rusted away? I didn't recognise it so looked it up when I got home. Turns out its quite a rarity, a Lancia Flaminia GT Coupe Superleggera. Body work by Italian coach-builders Touring, it dates from around 1963, and is one of only 170 made, and the number still running must be tiny. Very stylish.


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2019)

That Lancia is


----------



## MarkF (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> That Lancia is



Wow, Lancia made some beautiful cars in the 60's.


----------



## Biff600 (28 Apr 2019)

Spotted in Madeira last week


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2019)

I've been passed by a few classics while on the commute over the past week - a very nice Austin 3 litre, a higly customised & flame painted fifties Chevy stepside pick-up, a scruffy late 60s/early 70s Chevy El Camino and an even scruffier Ford Galaxie 500. I've not seen any of these around town before or since. so whether they were being given a test run in advance of the next Bank Holliday run & show on the seafront I don't know. 

There was also a convoy of BL classics heading north on the A12 this morning, in the middle of which was a bright red Austin Maestro!


----------



## booze and cake (28 Apr 2019)

@Jenkins I must have missed the news story reporting long tail backs on the A12 due to huge numbers of cars breaking down


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2019)

@booze and cake you beat me too it I was going to suggest followed by a fleet of AA vans


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2019)

I must be sad, I would have the Citroen over the Lancia


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2019)

nowt sad about it, if we all liked the same things , it would be a boring world, given the choice I have an original mini cooper S


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-X19...297678?hash=item3b300e0d0e:g:45gAAOSwOmBcv2OV


IIRC they were styled by Bertone.
Does the price reflect it's rarity ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2019)

Biff600 said:


> Spotted in Madeira last week
> View attachment 464353
> View attachment 464354
> View attachment 464355


MGA's are very pretty cars .


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> IIRC they were styled by Bertone.
> Does the price reflect it's rarity ?


They were, as to rarity, 4.3K registered, only 262 with VED, so 6% still on the road (more than I would have expected), with another 1K supposedly SORN, which is 25% still around, not sure if that's good or not. https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/family/fiat_x1_9

Edit:- Just looking at another car & it was more obvious, but ging back to the Fiat it's there, how many cars only have VED in the better months of the year, each year there is a little hump.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> IIRC they were styled by Bertone.
> Does the price reflect it's rarity ?



I think the value is in the mileage. You can buy a banger one for not a lot of money.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2019)

Biff600 said:


> Spotted in Madeira last week
> View attachment 464355



A friend of mine has just imported one of the 124 Spiders from California


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I think the value is in the mileage. You can buy a banger one for not a lot of money.


I miss read that as 162,000.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2019)

MarkF said:


> I can remember my parents taking me for a picnic on the river at Ilkley in an Anglia, pale blue just like in the pic. When my father opened the boot, no picnic, just a rusty hole!
> 
> There is a same shaped Aston nearby, it's been outside, but under a canopy, for at least a decade, pale gold and utterly gorgeous.


My parents had a maroon Ford Anglia when I was very young. Dad finally decided it was beyond repair. We lived close to a stock car track (Carnforth/Warton for those who know such things)...close enough to hear the cars with the wind in the right direction

There was a chap who lived on our road who raced there so Dad gave/sold the Anglia to him to race and we went down to watch

Off went the race, flying around the slag tips, bashing into each other....half a lap in he took a shunt and the entire floor fell out of the Anglia and that was that


----------



## Phaeton (30 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> My parents had a maroon Ford Anglia when I was very young.


Me too, although ours was somewhat different, only a few years old when my father bought it, it had been owned by an elderly couple who would sit in the back seats & be driven around by the gardener/handyman/chauffeur/etc. after each journey he had to wash the car including the engine. My father claimed that you could have eaten your dinner off the engine when he bought it.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Apr 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Spotted this today, my folks had one of these for a bit in the early 80's, in exactly the same colour as this, if you can call it a colour. Its from the 70's so its beige, or in car salesman speak and in the brochure that's probably described as St Tropez sunset.
> View attachment 464339
> 
> We lived in rural Wales at the time, the car was I'd say amongst the first all-terrain MPV's and was way ahead of its time. It did the school run, could hold all the shopping you could do in it, you could drive across fields and the worst roads with trays of eggs without breaking any, you could raise the ride height to go through streams and deep snow. It was way ahead of its time, but I think the thing that amazed me most as a kid was that the headlights turned in the same direction as the wheels, so on dark country lanes it could actually see round corners.
> ...



In the late 60's my Dad had the predecessor single headlight estate version. It was incredibly comfortable to be in. You just seemed waft along the road. Slightly bonkers inside though IIRC with a single spoke steering wheel, indicator in the centre of the dashboard and a brake pedal that looked like a large rubber button.

The hydropneumatic suspension also probably saved his life. He was coming to collect me from Luton airport and was doing 60 - 70 when he had a front tyre blow out. The suspension just corrected for the missing tyre allowing him to safely drive on to the hard shoulder, but even when he met me half an hour or so later he was still quite shaken by the experience.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2019)

Just seen an orange P reg Austin Allegro in our Tesco car park. Being used as a daily runabout.
44 years old and still going strong.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Apr 2019)

Bazzer said:


> In the late 60's my Dad had the predecessor single headlight estate version. It was incredibly comfortable to be in. You just seemed waft along the road. Slightly bonkers inside though IIRC with a single spoke steering wheel, indicator in the centre of the dashboard and a brake pedal that looked like a large rubber button.
> 
> The hydropneumatic suspension also probably saved his life. He was coming to collect me from Luton airport and was doing 60 - 70 when he had a front tyre blow out. The suspension just corrected for the missing tyre allowing him to safely drive on to the hard shoulder, but even when he met me half an hour or so later he was still quite shaken by the experience.



Yes the inside looked as bonkers as the outside, the suspension was also credited with saving Charles De Gaulle's life after an assassination attempt, and credit to him he never forgot it, and his love for the car helped save Citroen from being completely sold off to Fiat. https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/citroen-helps-de-gaulle-survive-assassination-attempt

If only the Austin Allegro had managed to save Mrs Thatch from an assassination attempt, maybe she'd have tried to help British Leyland more. Although I think it could be argued the Allegro did probably save her life, by virtue of the fact she didn't have one


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 May 2019)

keithmac said:


> You just have to be very careful and be prepared to work on it yourself or you're staring down the barrel of big repair bills.
> 
> Rust is becoming an issue, I wouldn't entertain a 3000gt (UK).
> 
> ...



Yes it's good that your good at repairs. I've read about your Kuga, sounds like a terrible gearbox it has. I sometimes a red 3000gt around Whitehaven, Cumbria. The only one I've seen for years, and years. Lovely car, modern cars are so boring, I would like a GT86 though..


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I would like a GT86 though..



If you want a proper Jap car try an AE86
I saw a 928 buried under a weather cover last night and it looked like it hadn't moved for a fair while


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> If you want a proper Jap car try an AE86



Yes would be nice, a lot of money for an old RWD Corolla though. They are very nice though..


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2019)

Never understood the pull of the AE86 compared to MR2 Turbo's & Supras


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Never understood the pull of the AE86 compared to MR2 Turbo's & Supras



Drive all 3 and you soon understand


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Drive all 3 and you soon understand


I have but still don't the MR2 will rung rings round the other 2


----------



## booze and cake (2 May 2019)

A couple of classics I saw out in the wild today. Always loved these, a wolf in sheeps clothing, Lancia Delta Integrale.





And a wolf in wolf's clothing. These must be worth a fortune these days, so I guess driving it around London is nerve shredding. Porsche 959, with plate to match. I left it for dead on my single speed.


----------



## keithmac (2 May 2019)

I've always fancied an RX-7, just the Apex Seal issues put me off..

Think Top Gear had a 3000gt vs RX-7 roadtest many moons ago?.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> A couple of classics I saw out in the wild today. Always loved these, a wolf in sheeps clothing, Lancia Delta Integrale.
> View attachment 464839
> 
> And a wolf in wolf's clothing. These must be worth a fortune these days, so I guess driving it around London is nerve shredding. Porsche 959, with plate to match. I left it for dead on my single speed.
> View attachment 464840



Just watched an old Car SOS tonight, doing up a 1994 yellow Integrale Evo 2 for a guy that unfortunately died during the restoration process. It's the only car show I can really get away with these days. Lovely car though. This one was truly rotten everywhere, looked stunning when finished though.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

Can't for the life of me remember what model Vauxhall this was .






Doesn't look like it's moved far . Same house also have a Reliant 3 wheeler int rear garden .


----------



## booze and cake (5 May 2019)

@biggs682 its an old Cavalier I think. I like how the top half rusting makes it camouflaged with the brick background, in another few decades it will look almost invisible behind that wall.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @biggs682 its an old Cavalier I think. I like how the top half rusting makes it camouflaged with the brick background, in another few decades it will look almost invisible behind that wall.



Cavalier late 70s.
I loved the chevette of that era


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> A couple of classics I saw out in the wild today. Always loved these, a wolf in sheeps clothing, Lancia Delta Integrale.
> View attachment 464839
> 
> And a wolf in wolf's clothing. These must be worth a fortune these days, so I guess driving it around London is nerve shredding. Porsche 959, with plate to match. I left it for dead on my single speed.
> View attachment 464840




Lancia Delta integrale , guy down the roads son has one, fabulous cars
I nearly bought a Delta but that model was way past my budget..


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @biggs682 its an old Cavalier I think. I like how the top half rusting makes it camouflaged with the brick background, in another few decades it will look almost invisible behind that wall.



Must admit Cavalier kept coming to my mind but I kept saying no .


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't for the life of me remember what model Vauxhall this was .
> 
> View attachment 465168
> 
> ...


I owned one, same colour too. They were a cracking car, much nicer to drive than their main competitor the Cortina.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

Popped down to Stoke Goldington classic car show earlier today .







Nice De Tomaso Pantera. 






Alfa 1750 . 






Triumph tr6 which is one of my favourite car's of all time . 







Classic pillarless Mercedes ce .






And a nice Bentley .

About 60+ cars in all


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

Was the TR6 a left hooker? If it was it has won many concourse competitions after I repaired the windscreen and not one inspector has noticed my repair yet.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Was the TR6 a left hooker? If it was it has won many concourse competitions after I repaired the windscreen and not one inspector has noticed my repair yet.



Do you know i can't remember , from memory it was a car that had spent all it's life in the uk which make's me think not but i just can't remember sorry


----------



## Profpointy (5 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Popped down to Stoke Goldington classic car show earlier today .
> 
> View attachment 465240
> 
> ...



Those stacked-headlight chrome trimmed Mercs are very pretty aren't they? Well built too by all accounts so a tempting practical modern buy arguably


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Those stacked-headlight chrome trimmed Mercs are very pretty aren't they? Well built too by all accounts so a tempting practical modern buy arguably



I always regret not buying a white one that came in part ex about 30 years ago when i worked in a BMW dealership


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I always regret not buying a white one that came in part ex about 30 years ago when i worked in a BMW dealership



You can regret buying it think what I feel like. I remember buying and trading a 6.9 merc, I guess the sel. I was a good trader but hopeless at seeing into the future.

Or was it a 6.3 anyways a long time ago.


----------



## gbb (5 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't for the life of me remember what model Vauxhall this was .
> 
> View attachment 465168
> 
> ...


As already identified, a Mk1 Cavalier. I had the Opel Ascona 2 litre SR, a lovely mid green with Rostyle type wheels and a rear axle that made almost as much noise as the engine . A good solid car, the last RWD car I owned I think, almost identical to the Cavalier but with a flat front end I seem to remember.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (6 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't for the life of me remember what model Vauxhall this was .
> 
> View attachment 465168
> 
> ...



I've had several fwd 80's Vauxhall's. Nova SR, Mk 2 Astra SRI and GTE 16 valve. I always thought they were better cars than Ford XR's. I always wanted a Manta GTE though, which I guess is based on a Mk1 Cavalier. I'd much prefer one to a Capri, although I would imagine getting parts is a nightmare. Any Manta coupe for me, I never got why the Capri was more popular.


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I never got why the Capri was more popular.


Because it had a Ford badge, Ford was British (although it's not), Opel definitely wasn't, it was built by them bloody foreigners, ask most people back then & they would not of known that Opel & Vauxhall were both owned by GM.


----------



## gbb (6 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Because it had a Ford badge, Ford was British (although it's not), Opel definitely wasn't, it was built by them bloody foreigners, ask most people back then & they would not of known that Opel & Vauxhall were both owned by GM.


It's not so strange, say Vauxhall vs Ford. The Escort XR et al really did capture people's imagination, quite possibly via their rallying success while the SR and SRIs from Vauxhall were extremely good cars, Vauxhall has always suffered perhaps from a more 'it's a fleet car or an older man's car' mentality
Opels of course have never been a common sight in the UK, why would they be ? You probably have to pay a premium for very slightly different body styling and a badge. (In my experience, everyone knew Opel / Vauxhall were the same company)


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 May 2019)

gbb said:


> It's not so strange, say Vauxhall vs Ford. The Escort XR et al really did capture people's imagination, quite possibly via their rallying success while the SR and SRIs from Vauxhall were extremely good cars, Vauxhall has always suffered perhaps from a more 'it's a fleet car or an older man's car' mentality
> Opels of course have never been a common sight in the UK, why would they be ? You probably have to pay a premium for very slightly different body styling and a badge. (In my experience, everyone knew Opel / Vauxhall were the same company)


Vauxhall's had a very bad reputation for rust which took a couple of decades to shake off, long after they had upped their game to match the competition. The Mantra shared many or most of it's parts with the Cavalier, but those that came in the Opel box cost considerably than those badged Vauxhall.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I've had several fwd 80's Vauxhall's. Nova SR, Mk 2 Astra SRI and GTE 16 valve. I always thought they were better cars than Ford XR's. I always wanted a Manta GTE though, which I guess is based on a Mk1 Cavalier. I'd much prefer one to a Capri, although I would imagine getting parts is a nightmare. Any Manta coupe for me, I never got why the Capri was more popular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always understood it to be the other way round; Vauxhall took the Manta & badge-engineered it
The Manta always looked better, as did the Ascona

My father had a 2-door Cavalier (I learnt to drive in it), but a guy down the street had a 2-door Ascona, it looked far better 
This was it





Of course...… if Vauxhall had fitted (or been allowed by GM?) to lower the Chevette 2300HS engine into the GLS coupe


----------



## booze and cake (13 May 2019)

The outside looks like a space ship and the interior was stunning, it looked such a nice place to sit. This has more style than a car park full of modern cars could muster. Citroen SM from about 1972, same age as me, but I've got more dents.


----------



## MarkF (13 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> The outside looks like a space ship and the interior was stunning, it looked such a nice place to sit. This has more style than a car park full of modern cars could muster. Citroen SM from about 1972, same age as me, but I've got more dents.
> View attachment 466415


 If l could have any car, that'd be it. I had the below as a screensaver for years.


----------



## tyred (13 May 2019)

I saw an Audi 80 convertible for the first time in many years yesterday. A V6 version no less  





I have mixed feelings about Audi 80s (Audis in general). My brother and several other people I know had the normal saloon version of this for many years and there was no doubt the build quality was impressive and reliability beyond reproach, fuel consumption hugely impressive for a heavy car - but, and for me a very big but, they must surely have been one of the most stupid designs in history with useless, stupid designed boot and basically no room for back seat passengers. The front was spacious enough but the mountain of a dashboard and enormous central console made them feel really claustrophobic. A Fiesta is more practical and useful. Also, the engine is mounted the wrong way round for a front wheel drive car and sits in front of the axle line so makes them a nose-heavy under-steering pig of a thing (amazing in snow though).


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2019)

Walking along the promenade in Grt Yarmouth we found 6 Citroen 2cv's parked up all together . 







There was one which sounded very much like it had a V8 engine .


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> There was one which sounded very much like it had a V8 engine .


I had a Reliant Regal like that. Blown exhaust.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I had a Reliant Regal like that. Blown exhaust.



Deffo not blown and deffo V8 sounds


----------



## booze and cake (27 May 2019)

An old Bristol in mint condition, great colour.








Porsche 914, also in great condition.




But my favourite is this, a 1972 Porsche Carrera RS 2.7. It looks spotless and I bet its an absolute blast to drive, and probably worth a tidy sum these days. I'd prefer it in pretty much any other colour,but it still doesn't put me off, a super cool classic.


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> An old Bristol in mint condition, great colour.
> View attachment 468293
> 
> View attachment 468294
> ...


Think I saw that 914 in Llandudno last weekend. As for the RS, it's not probably worth a tidy sum. It's definitely worth a very, very, very tidy sum.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2019)

Those early 911's were fantastic - dream car for me. I believe they were quite handy at killing people in them if pushed too hard (newer ones being much safer handling wise).


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Those early 911's were fantastic - dream car for me. I believe they were quite handy at killing people in them if pushed too hard (newer ones being much safer handling wise).


If by early, you mean 'before 2000 or so'- so just the first 37 years- you might just be right. Mostly. The 996-gen GT2 wasn't nicknamed the Widowmaker for nothing...


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2019)

Loving this thread.

No pics, sadly but there are a few old cars parked up around these parts if you know where to look that seem to be just getting left to rust away.

Out Aberford way there is an old B reg Range Rover that hasn't moved in years.

Closer to home, someone has a rare MK2 Cavalier convertible and a MK1 Astra on their drive that are slowly eating themselves.

Elsewhere, another drive has a brace of a Porsche 924 and 944 doing nothing.

Finally, there is a very tidy and original looking MK3 Escort XR3 (not an XR3i) that seems to be used on high days and holidays.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Loving this thread.
> 
> No pics, sadly but there are a few old cars parked up around these parts if you know where to look that seem to be just getting left to rust away.



Does my neighbours dark green 06 plate rusty transit count - it's not moved in 6 months and is rusting away - he tends to store stuff in it now. Bloody eyesore.  He has a habit of doing stuff like this (last one was a knackered fiesta left parked on the road - that got soon removed after a DVLA call).


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> If by early, you mean 'before 2000 or so'- so just the first 37 years- you might just be right. Mostly. The 996-gen GT2 wasn't nicknamed the Widowmaker for nothing...



Aye, I do...  I remember them being called 'widowmakers' - wasn't sure which one though.


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Aye, I do...  I remember them being called 'widowmakers' - wasn't sure which one though.


It wasn't the first, somehow I think it won't be the last!


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> It wasn't the first, somehow I think it won't be the last!



It was a bit like when the first Honda Civic Type R came out. The police referred to crashes etc with 'high performance car with a low performance driver'.

I had a colleague that had one, and they went on professional training, as the cars could quite easily kill/injure you, being a rather quick shopping trolly.


----------



## Cavalol (27 May 2019)

Lovely looking car is the SM, just as the CX is. Reckon you'd have to bordering on insane to try and keep one in daily use mind.


----------



## MarkF (27 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> I had a colleague that had one, and they went on professional training, as the cars could quite easily kill/injure you, being a rather quick shopping trolly.



He he, I think "Widowmaker" is stretching it a bit! There have been a few (far, far faster) motorcycles known under that monicker, but come on, it's a modern Honda car, you can't fall off it or anything..........


----------



## Cavalol (27 May 2019)

MarkF said:


> He he, I think "Widowmaker" is stretching it a bit! There have been a few (far, far faster) motorcycles known under that monicker, but come on, it's a modern Honda car, you can't fall off it or anything..........



Absolutely. I reckon coming a cropper on a Kawasaki H2 is going to end far more badly than ditching a 911.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2019)

Spotted a few classics about on my recent tour including this slightly tatty Volvo 121 which is in everyday use(I was talking to the owner, he was walking his dog on the beach).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2019)

tyred said:


> Spotted a few classics about on my recent tour including this slightly tatty Volvo 121 which is in everyday use(I was talking to the owner, he was walking his dog on the beach).
> 
> View attachment 468385



Gorgeous!!
I'd love one, but a 2-door
Even more so, the estate


----------



## tyred (28 May 2019)

I also saw this Renault 1000 van - being used for touring.camping by a Dutch couple. There apparently two of these vans in Ireland (and 22 in Holland - or so he told me).







I know many car enthusiasts hanker after Ferraris, Aston Martins or E-types and other expensive exotica but it is quirky, unusual but practical vehicles like this which interest me.


----------



## booze and cake (31 May 2019)

From ye olden days, back when Mercedes made nice looking cars.


----------



## Profpointy (31 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Gorgeous!!
> I'd love one, but a 2-door
> Even more so, the estate



One of my former neighbours had exactly that. It had been the car of his childhood and he'd always wanted one.


----------



## Profpointy (31 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> From ye olden days, back when Mercedes made nice looking cars.
> View attachment 468773



Those old mercs are lovely, whether the sports cars or the old fin tail barges, or the even older 50s saloons from the spy movies

And as you say, the modern ones are mostly hideous


----------



## tyred (31 May 2019)

I'm just wondering if anyone can identify this. I saw it sitting outside a house recently whilst cycling.


----------



## Proto (31 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> From ye olden days, back when Mercedes made nice looking cars.
> View attachment 468773



Deffo in my top 5 all time fave cars, possibly #1

Citroen DS, Citroen SM, Alfa Giulia 1750 (in race mode), Ferrari Dino might be the others, but it’s a very moveable feast.

PS sold my 2CV when my wife and I decided to go travelling, just nowhere to keep it. Kept my Audi TT QS though, I think it’s a great looking car, goes well too, and it’s now sitting in a container somewhere in Oxfordshire. No idea when I’ll see it again. Might be a year or more.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> From ye olden days, back when Mercedes made nice looking cars.
> View attachment 468773


Lovely. My mate had one. Boy was it thirsty. He couldn't really afford to actually go anywhere in it, and TBH I think he was mostly relieved when it got nicked.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone can identify this. I saw it sitting outside a house recently whilst cycling.
> 
> View attachment 468792



https://images.app.goo.gl/EgU21GJBWJxYvLMz5

Armstrong Siddely 18Hp. 1952ish


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/EgU21GJBWJxYvLMz5
> 
> Armstrong Siddely 18Hp. 1952ish


Thanks for that. I like to know these things. I wonder will it ever make it back on the road.


----------



## booze and cake (3 Jun 2019)

I love this curvaceous old Ford Custom Deluxe, even the rear lights are bulbous. Dates from the early 1950's, polishing all that chrome looks quite a task.


----------



## slowwww (3 Jun 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/EgU21GJBWJxYvLMz5
> 
> Armstrong Siddely 18Hp. 1952ish



Ooh, a friend of my father had one of these. Beautiful but temperamental.

When he stayed over, if it was anything other than a bright sunny morning, he had to whip out the spark plugs and put them in the oven for half an hour to give him a fighting chance of starting it!!


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> Thanks for that. I like to know these things. I wonder will it ever make it back on the road.


It's waste just sat there decaying


----------



## booze and cake (3 Jun 2019)

I saw some classic European designs in excellent condition dotted across the city this afternoon. Karmann Ghia convertible.









An original Jaguar XJ6 4.2 litre from the first year of its release, 1968. 51 years old and still a lovely looking car I think.








And surely the most beautiful Peugeot ever made, admittedly that's not very hard. I did like the Pininfirina desgined 406 Coupe, but this trumps it in the looks department, another Pininfirina design, classic European style. 504 cabriolet.


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jun 2019)

Swoon


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Swoon
> View attachment 469379


Loved them. After production stopped and before they hit classic car status you could pick one up for pocket money.


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Loved them. After production stopped and before they hit classic car status you could pick one up for pocket money.



Paid £750 for my first one, I guess 1973ish.


----------



## albal (4 Jun 2019)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 146400
> 
> Vauxhall Viva Convertible 'G' registration (1968) - according to Wikipedia "very rare"


Never seen one. Mine was a 1966 saloon. 'D' reg. Loved it til it rusted to bits.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2019)

The Peugeot Pininfarina cabriolets of earlier years were very elegant. Here are three other French rarities from last year.
View attachment 469408


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2019)

Can anyone guess all three above?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2019)

Ian H said:


> Can anyone guess all three above?



Middle one is a Renault Dauphine not sure on other 2


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Middle one is a Renault Dauphine not sure on other 2


The top one is a defunct marque and the bottom one is missing a badge.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> And surely the most beautiful Peugeot ever made, admittedly that's not very hard. I did like the Pininfirina desgined 406 Coupe, but this trumps it in the looks department, another Pininfirina design, classic European style. 504 cabriolet.
> View attachment 469250
> 
> View attachment 469251



*sob*

I had one.

For about 250 miles.

It was indeed a thing of beauty, and a friend sold it to me for, I think, £1200.

A couple of weeks later I and my then girlfriend, soonish wife, set off for Cornwall.

We never got there.

Long story short, it was dragged away for scrap.

I still feel the hurt.

My friend, to, I thought, his great credit, a few weeks later, thrust I think £600 in notes in my hand, sort of apologetically. I accepted it embarrassedly. Said he had sold me the car in good faith, and I had bought it knowing that things like that happen to old cars. Or certainly did in those days. But I did accept it, thanked him and said I thought it was very good of him, and that was that.

Nicest car I've ever owned.

For about a week.

*sob*


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jun 2019)

And in other news...






Always looks good, but something about the rain on the recently polished bodywork this evening....


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Swoon
> View attachment 469379


Swoon indeed. What a car. What an _anything_.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2019)

I have a scar on my forehead from when I got run over by a Duaphine 52 years ago.


----------



## booze and cake (5 Jun 2019)

@Ian H no idea, the top one looks very Citroen-like but obviously isn't. The only other French maker I can think of is Simca.

@swee'pea99 commiserations, the one that got away. At least the girlfriend and subsequent wife turned out to be a keeper.


----------



## Ian H (5 Jun 2019)

Ian H said:


> The Peugeot Pininfarina cabriolets of earlier years were very elegant. Here are three other French rarities from last year.
> View attachment 469409
> View attachment 469407
> View attachment 469410





booze and cake said:


> @Ian H no idea, the top one looks very Citroen-like but obviously isn't. The only other French maker I can think of is Simca.


The Citroen-like vehicle is a Panhard 24, with an 850cc air-cooled twin at the front. They were taken over by Citroen, hence certain similarities.
The other one is a Renault Frégate, never, as far as I know, imported into the UK.


----------



## booze and cake (8 Jun 2019)

I saw amongst the smartest saloon DS's I've ever seen today, in a great colour scheme too.





I seem to have come across lots of lovely curvy old Jaguars recently, here's another one for the collection, a Mark VIII.


----------



## booze and cake (9 Jun 2019)

The Citroen DS above and the Citroen 2CV are perhaps the perfect 4 wheeled representation of French cars, today I found the van equivalent. Whenever I see one I'm reminded of the excellent film Belleville Rendezvous and TDF broom wagons.




Back to British classics and here's a nice example of a MGB GT.


----------



## booze and cake (10 Jun 2019)

Italian style from 1969, Alfa Romeo Guilia Super.


----------



## booze and cake (11 Jun 2019)

A mint condition Riley 4/72.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> View attachment 469959


That is such a beautiful car


----------



## Profpointy (11 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> A mint condition Riley 4/72.
> View attachment 470325
> 
> View attachment 470326



I rather like the Riley and Wolsley versions of the Morris Oxford. A mate had one. Nice to ride in at least but I never had a drive.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Jun 2019)

I saw this stunner today, and as I stopped to take a pic the owner returned. I asked him what model it was as I didn't recognise it, and he said it was a 1954 Bentley Continental Fastback, and he opened the boot to show me it had been signed inside the boot lid by the previous owner, Eric Clapton. Imagine what rock and roll shenanigans went on in the back of this. So pretty, from the rear especially.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2019)

Profpointy said:


> I rather like the Riley and Wolsley versions of the Morris Oxford. A mate had one. Nice to ride in at least but I never had a drive.


My Uncle had the ultimate version of the 'Farina' bodied cars, the Vandem Plas 4 litre R. He sold it to my Dad


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There's a bloke on a local building project that uses a Sunbeam Alpine Fastback similar to the picture below as daily transport. It is in far from concourse condition!
> View attachment 459571


I had one of them.
In dark metallic green. Looked faster than it was, essentially a Hilman Hunter in drag. It was comfy and good to drive but the frameless windows on the doors did create a good bit of wind noise. 
I think I paid £295.00 for it around 1976/7.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2019)

colly said:


> I had one of them.
> In dark metallic green. Looked faster than it was, essentially a Hilman Hunter in drag. It was comfy and good to drive but the frameless windows on the doors did create a good bit of wind noise.
> I think I paid £295.00 for it around 1976/7.


Isn't that a Rapier not an Alpine?


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Isn't that a Rapier not an Alpine?


Yes a Sunbeam Rapier, so far as I recall.

Imagine this as dark green metallic. With a silver stripe.


----------



## Profpointy (19 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My Uncle had the ultimate version of the 'Farina' bodied cars, the Vandem Plas 4 litre R. He sold it to my Dad



The Rolls Royce engined one - very appealing though auto only would sadly rule it out for me


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2019)

Coming home from Birmingham, in a circuitous manner on Friday (mainly so I could go to Bromsgrove, for the Lickey Incline, as we approached the M42 (jct 1), on the _Old Birmingham Road_ (now A38), I spotted this.... quite literally yards before the roundabout!!
As it was too late to signal & turn in, obviously, I had to go back round

https://paulmattysportscars.co.uk/

There was some nice stock, a lot of 50's (?) Formula 1 cars

The Europa took my attention






As did this 'To Die For' Cortina





A real '7'!!




Details;





Lotus *6*





Details;












And, this gorgeous Thames Trader on the roadside






Daughter wanted this, as the dad of one of her 'prep school' friends had one
So it holds memories
https://paulmattysportscars.co.uk/lotus-exige/


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

The Europa is gorgeous, I've always said I would own a Lotus one day, but the older I get the further away from the dream it seems to get, this is likely to be the closest I get which is currently sat on my drive.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2019)

Lotus - _Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious_, as they're known in the trade. 

Nice looking cars though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The Europa is gorgeous, I've always said I would own a Lotus one day, but the older I get the further away from the dream it seems to get, this is likely to be the closest I get which is currently sat on my drive.
> 
> View attachment 472050


Nice!

There's an utterly gorgeous dark blue Europa, on the website, that's good enough to be used for serving food on
It's that clean; https://paulmattysportscars.co.uk/lotus-europa/



NorthernDave said:


> Lotus - _Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious_, as they're known in the trade.
> 
> Nice looking cars though.


True
But, quite a few have an acronym, eg;

FORD = Fix Or Repair Daily (USA used?)
GMC = Gotta Mechanic Coming (again, USA, but the parent company of Vauxhall.....)
TOYOTA = The One You Ought To Avoid
B*W = Over-priced, over-rated, boxes



Oh! & there was also a red S1 Esprit (the Bond 'submarine' car, from '_The Spy Who Loved Me_')


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2019)

Driving back up the M1, on Friday (21st) from Birmingham, we stopped at Trowell Services

This was in the car-parks, sadly, nose into the bushes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2019)

Whilst adding the above VW, & opening the file to upload the pictures, I noticed the ones I've added below
I know the owner of the garage, as when I was a kid, his grandmother lived next door to us (John's about 3 years older than me), & his parents in a bungalow in the next street

I'm not sure if the Cortina is his, but I certainly remember him driving about in an identical model

The photos are about 4 years old, at a guess, but all 3 are still in the garage

It's on the Leeds - Wakefield road (A61), in an area known as Robin Hood


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nice!
> 
> There's an utterly gorgeous dark blue Europa, on the website, that's good enough to be used for serving food on
> It's that clean; https://paulmattysportscars.co.uk/lotus-europa/
> ...



And of course:

FIAT - Fix It Again Tomorrow


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Driving back up the M1, on Friday (21st) from Birmingham, we stopped at Trowell Services


Funny I have never seen the fascination of these boxes


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

One from this morning's ride







It's been there for about 3+ years .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Funny I have never seen the fascination of these boxes



Nor the round model?

Spotted this afternoon, when driving through Heath (a local 'conservation village', where almost every building is listed!!)
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/warmfield-cum-heath-wakefield#.XQ_Ag3dFzIU


Nice _Empi_(?) wheels on it
I used to like the 'Cal look' Beetles that were the rage, in the late 80s/early 90's






I'll admit, I'd far sooner have a Morris 1000 (Traveller, ideally)!!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

Nope but really they were a game changer just never floated my boat. Beetles I like, had 3 & trying to buy another


----------



## booze and cake (23 Jun 2019)

Always loved those Lotus Cortina's. And I saw a Europa today, so low on the ground.




In fact I lucked out today. I just happened to be cycling on the back roads back home from Hyde Park, and came across possibly the biggest collection of automotive exotica I've ever stumbled across. All just parked out together, a free amazing car show of cars worth many millions, you could freely wander amongst them taking pics. I stopped and just walked slowly round in awe, wow'ing again and again. All way above my pay grade that's for sure, but many design classics, many I've never seen before in real life, and some I'd never heard of. Surely something here for any classic car lover, enjoy.

I was weak at the knees immediately, some lovely old Alfa's












Some old Riley's








I notice the owners have named the second one 'Sir Walter' 

Some old Jags












Can't say I'm a fan of the champagne colour. but still a looker.




A much newer and rarer Jag, a Jaguar Sport XJR-15, one of only 53 made between 1990-92. Wiki says its the world's first road car body made entirely from carbon fibre.




I love the low aero windscreen on this super sleek Austin Healey 100




Another Austin Healey, this time a 3000 Mk III




The car next to the Mk III is a real rarity and something I've never heard of before. Its French and was designed as a big grand tourer, made between 1962-64 its one of only 180 made, and one of only 26 in right hand drive. A Facel Vega Facel II








There was some American muscle, next to a classic British racer, not sure what it is, a Triumph?








A Le Mans Shelby Cobra











And some little European ones too. This an Autobianci Bianchina, a collaboration between Bianchi, Fiat and Pirelli


----------



## booze and cake (23 Jun 2019)

An Aston DB5




An MG, Austin Healey Sprite and a cool looking Triumph Herald estate




A Humber Super Snipe




An Alvis




A Toyota Century, presidential limo Japanese style.




A spotless Pininfarina designed Ferrari Testarossa




Another classic Pininfarina Ferrari




Lancia Gamma Coupe




A couple of stunning Mercs


----------



## booze and cake (23 Jun 2019)

I did get a bit carried away, but I may never see such a fine collection again, so thought I'd make the most of it. Some amazing looking old Porsche's.








Here's an all singing and dancing modern Porsche for the fast and furious generation.




That is undoubtedly an epic and capable car, but aesthetically I much prefer the older ones.




And a Lancia Stratos, I've never seen one in real life, amazing thing.




And now we come to my personal top 3. Not that I would turn down any of the above, they are all amazing, but if I was flush with oil money and had to leave the show with 3, they'd be........drum roll please.......this Ferrari engine Lancia 037. Again I've never seen one in real life, and it doesn't disappoint,just wow









This amazing 1939 Bentley Derby is like something out of Flash Gordon, for sale if you've got a spare £950,000




And an open topped Maserati to finish


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

Those Alpha's are just stunning


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Jun 2019)

Alphas always drive Alfas.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jun 2019)

Judging by the classic cars seen on the A14 in Northamptonshire on the way to and from Donington Park today, there must have been some form of show that concentrated on Morris Minors and Bentleys & Rolls Royces from the 50s. With the exception of a mid 70s Granada Estate and a Bond Bug (towing a similarly orange trailer) these were the only classics I saw.

One of the display cars at the GT meeting at Donington was a Lamborghini Countach with those big, wide rear tyres - on close inspection I was surprised to find out that they were on only 15" diameter wheels. How things move on as my even Mazda is on 19".


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Always loved those Lotus Cortina's. And I saw a Europa today, so low on the ground.



View attachment 472267

They are, aren't they!
A friend/ex-collegue had an Elise (modern version) & that was a contortionists display to get out of!!



booze and cake said:


> View attachment 472269


There's sometimes one of those at the garage, my Octavia attends

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208588914952615&set=a.10205766371550794&type=3&theater





booze and cake said:


> Some old Jags
> View attachment 472273
> 
> View attachment 472274


XK 140 & XK 150?




booze and cake said:


> There was some American muscle, next to a classic British racer, not sure what it is, a Triumph?
> View attachment 472282


'70 or '71(?) Mustang
Earlier cars had a less fussy rear-end, even the notch-backs (booted)
Like this one, at the 'Oil Can Cafe' (*1*)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214834651532126&set=a.10214469718489028&type=3&theater




booze and cake said:


> A Le Mans Shelby Cobra
> View attachment 472346



The vehicle (okay, not this particular example) that was partly responsible for the 70MPH speed limit being introduced on British motorways (*2*)





*1. *Open the album, via the photo, as the workshops/café, also house a _genuine_ AC Cobra 289
*2. *AC were testing for the 1964 Le Mans, & needed a place that was long enough to get to speed, to emulate the Mulsanne Straight
Airfields were nowhere near long enough, so the M1 was used in the early mornings
185MPH
And... with no fancy gadgets/aerodynamics/electronics/downforce/forced induction/etc.....


----------



## booze and cake (24 Jun 2019)

Another Pininfarina classic I spotted today. A 1973 3.2L 6 cylinder Fiat 130 Coupe. Only about 4000 made so pretty rare for a Fiat.


----------



## mr_cellophane (25 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 472267
> 
> They are, aren't they!
> A friend/ex-collegue had an Elise (modern version) & that was a contortionists display to get out of!!


Lotus Europa the car every father hopes their daughter's boyfriend drives - because it's considered impossible to get up to naughty business in one.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2019)

mr_cellophane said:


> Lotus Europa the car every father hopes their daughter's boyfriend drives - because it's considered impossible to get up to naughty business in one.



Always the bonnet


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Always the bonnet


I doubt that a Chapman creation would have the structural integrity to cope with rumpy-pumpy


----------



## gbb (26 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 472267
> 
> They are, aren't they!
> A friend/ex-collegue had an Elise (modern version) & that was a contortionists display to get out of!!
> ...



Apologies for chopping up your reply to another post but the original was too big ...any sight of a Europa always reminds me..with sadness... of the guy who went heqd on straight under a bus in one in Notts in maybe 1976. Roof gone, everything up to the bulkhead gone, he was still alive as they were trying to get him out but he died at the scene . The car was recovered to a friend of mine dads garage.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jun 2019)

Saw this a while back. A 1964 Porsche. Beautiful.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Jun 2019)

Genuine or faux? I ask as there's a big industry in the latter and I haven't the knowledge to tell!


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Genuine or faux? I ask as there's a big industry in the latter and I haven't the knowledge to tell!



Genuine as it was outside a Porsche garage and, in Hong Kong, where the tax disc is on the windscreen, the year and make of car is printed on it as standard.


----------



## MrBeanz (27 Jun 2019)

I guess being from the US, my classic car pics are a bit different.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

Sorry but the top Ford has just been spoilt


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Those Alpha's are just stunning



Aren't they just.. The red one is divine..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2019)

One for (mainly?) the West, & South, Yorkshire members 


_*Friday 5th July*_
From, maybe(?) 17:00 - (circa) 21:00

Free entry to pedestrians, some charity donation buckets may be present

https://fleurdelyscvs.org/

There's always some damned fine motors there; from American 'Muscle', 'Exotica, 'bread & butter', m/bikes, trucks. tractors

It's located just out of the city centre, on the A642; which is the Wakefield - Huddersfield road
There is a map on the site
The best approach is from Horbury Road, no vehicular access through, from 'Stork Lodge Gates', on Thornes Road (B6475)
The best postcode for any 'Sat-Nag' users is; *WF2 8TY*
(that's for the Sports Centre/running track, that's in the Park)

Just a few random images, from the past few years
NB; obviously, I have no idea on how many will attend, or what marques/models


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

Is there a For Sale section? @Richard A Thackeray


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is there a For Sale section? @Richard A Thackeray



There's always a few around, with _'For Sale'_ signs in them

Although, this Volvo showed up in my 'social-media' feed a couple of days ago
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183836869771?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Profpointy (27 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One for (mainly?) the West, & South, Yorkshire members
> 
> 
> _*Friday 5th July*_
> ...


 
"Like" for the Scammell.
An ex military 6x6 or 6x4 scammell would be really appealing; totally daft, but hey ..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2019)

Profpointy said:


> "Like" for the Scammell.
> An ex military 6x6 or 6x4 scammell would be really appealing; totally daft, but hey ..


A friend of mine, who had rebuilt an Atkinson Borderer, & had several vintage tractors (Fordson E27N, & a Field Marshall s1) seriously considered a Thorneycroft Antar
Until, he did the measuring, for a turning radius
He had space in his yard, & the height in his workshops

BUT.... would have had to knock one of his garages down (at side of house), ask BT to move a telephone pole (next to his drive), _and_... beg his opposite neighbours to let him buy 6 foot of their garden to have the space to get it in the drive
So, he sadly gave up the idea


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2019)

'RedBeck Running Day'
(on A638, Wakefield - Doncaster Road)

Something a bit bigger, there today!!
http://www.dewsburybusmuseum.org/events-meetings/4525958790

































My wife knows the owner of 'BHL 682', due to her companies work, & he was good enough to let it be used as a 'Prom Transport', for my daughters year (June 2017)


----------



## albal (30 Jun 2019)

This just pulled up in my local. Jensen


----------



## simon the viking (30 Jun 2019)

I saw one of these today. Owner of a local garage took 14 years to restore in between jobs. Citreon SM maserati. Citreon looks and suspension. Maserati engine and running gear. When new they were dearer than an a new Aston Martin. Now they are stupidly rare and worth about 75k (a mint one owned by Bill Whyman from new sold for 100k+) stock photo off Tinternet.. Same colour though...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Jun 2019)

Only the engine, not the running gear. It's fwd. Underneath it's pure Citroen. The only significant hybrid of the two marques would be the Khamsin, which powered steering and brakes using the Citroen tech.


----------



## Cavalol (30 Jun 2019)

Saw my absolute favourite/dream car ever last week in Great Yarmouth...


----------



## simon the viking (30 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Only the engine, not the running gear. It's fwd. Underneath it's pure Citroen. The only significant hybrid of the two marques would be the Khamsin, which powered steering and brakes using the Citroen tech.


I was quoting what i thought he said.. He might have said just engine.. Strange looking beast though


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2019)

simon the viking said:


> Strange looking beast though


You say strange I say beautiful


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Jun 2019)

simon the viking said:


> I was quoting what i thought he said.. He might have said just engine.. Strange looking beast though


This and the Maserati Khamsin are my favourite cars, bar none so I'm ever so slightly geeky about them I'm afraid.

Dull fact I have just learned when fact checking myself is that the engine was fitted to the SM before it was put into the Merak,so the pedant might claim Citroen was there first! Truth is, it was designed to fit both, and besides the Citroen Maserati moniker didn't do it any harm 

As I indicated, there was more cross-fertilisation from Citroen to its Maserati brethren - in engineering terms they were light years ahead of the rather agricultural Maseratis, much as it pains me to say it!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2019)

albal said:


> This just pulled up in my local. Jensen



There's one in a village (now, just a suburb of Leeds), that I see every so often







I also saw this Dolomite the same day, but that was on Pontefract Road, at Stourton 
It's an 1850, not a Sprint


----------



## ozboz (3 Jul 2019)

Saw this today in Richmond , it looks antiquated but is actually a 1990 Pemberton with a Moto Guzzi engine ,


----------



## Freds Dad (3 Jul 2019)

Someone brought this to the Bentley Drivers club meeting last night as their non Bentley car. A 1962 Ferrari 250GT.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's one in a village (now, just a suburb of Leeds), that I see every so often
> View attachment 473436



My Dad had the SP, rare as rocking horse doo dah now. As a young lad I loved it - the noise, the lovely styling, and - when it worked properly - the performance. Dad hated it, and to this day slags it off if I raise the subject.

My Grandpappy was works manager for Lancia at the time, so Dad the sensible thing and replaced then Jensen with a Stratos. Eventually he saw a modicum of sense and bought a Range Rover, and then had the caravan painted to match it.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> bought a Range Rover, and then had the caravan painted to match it.


So it is true that insanity does run in your family


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Very much so!

I won't knock the old feller too much though. He wants to distribute some of his wealth well before he karks it (hes only 73). He adores Mrs D so he's ordered her a Volvo XC90 T8. A nice sensible hybrid...with 400BHP.


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Jul 2019)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-o--PnL7dg


For the original Fiat 500 fans.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Jul 2019)

Is this a classic? Looks in pretty good nick given that it's over 50 years old...


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

^^^ There's one of those in the next village. The guy that owns it has an old Peugeot estate of similar vintage, possibly a 402


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There's a bloke on a local building project that uses a Sunbeam Alpine Fastback similar to the picture below as daily transport. It is in far from concourse condition!
> View attachment 459571


The Alpine appears to be out of action at the moment - this week he's been using a very nice cream coloured Morris Minor panel van instead.

This may not apeal to many, but to me this is a modern classic - the Alfa SZ (from Brands Hatch on Sunday)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Is this a classic? Looks in pretty good nick given that it's over 50 years old...
> 
> View attachment 473716


PV544, I believe

The saloons were excellent rally cars, in their day


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One for (mainly?) the West, & South, Yorkshire members
> 
> 
> _*Friday 5th July*_
> ...




A good evening, I didn't see everything

Bumped into an old friend, whose parents help to organise it
She's probably my oldest mate, barring infant/junior school people (probably known her for 40 years, since Secondary School)

And a member of _Calder Clarion_, who besides being a decent 'tester' used to MTB with us, in the 90's

Some pic from this evening, at random

I quite fancied the VW OverLand camper!!
And, the Camaro SS's
the White Cortina mk1 (4-door)
the Land Rover 101FC
the TVR Chimera
the '62 Corvette (C1)
the Vauxhall Firenze 'droop-snoot' (2 of them there!!!!)


----------



## Ian H (5 Jul 2019)

simon the viking said:


> I saw one of these today. Owner of a local garage took 14 years to restore in between jobs. Citreon SM maserati. Citreon looks and suspension. Maserati engine and running gear. When new they were dearer than an a new Aston Martin. Now they are stupidly rare and worth about 75k (a mint one owned by Bill Whyman from new sold for 100k+) stock photo off Tinternet.. Same colour though...



This is in West London. Seems to be used regularly.


----------



## simon the viking (5 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> This is in West London. Seems to be used regularly.
> View attachment 474085



Next time I see the one I saw I'll grab a photo.. His son has a series 2 Esprit Turbo with less than 20 K on the clock


----------



## presta (6 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The Europa is gorgeous, I've always said I would own a Lotus one day, but the older I get the further away from the dream it seems to get, this is likely to be the closest I get which is currently sat on my drive.
> 
> View attachment 472050


Saw this on sale a few years back, every nut & bolt restored back to factory condition. Yours for just £60k.


----------



## gbb (6 Jul 2019)

During a work trip (2007 I think) to Uruguay i certainly saw some cars I never expected to, most appeared to be working cars.
Above, I remember looking at the badge but cant for the life of me remember now, I suspect circa 1915 to 1920 maybe.




Chevrolet pickup, circa 1920, 1921. Obviously a very proud Uruguayan.




1960s Mercedes ?




1970s Chevvy pickup.
Notice the Chevette in the background ?


----------



## gbb (6 Jul 2019)

Plenty of old tricks as well. This looks maybe very early 1920s..




This one drove past just as I was going into a cafe..




Apparently this was his pride and joy...it obviously wasnt giving him much at that time...





Apologies, shame about the bloomin photobucket inclusion.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2019)

gbb said:


> It's not so strange, say Vauxhall vs Ford. The Escort XR et al really did capture people's imagination, quite possibly via their rallying success while the SR and SRIs from Vauxhall were extremely good cars,


Thankfully, we didn't suffer the same as the Aussies, at race-tracks!
Fist-fights, & practically riots, between the Ford & Holden fans




gbb said:


> Vauxhall has always suffered perhaps from a more 'it's a fleet car or an older man's car' mentality


Somewhat abated, by the success of the Vauxhall Chevette HSR, in rallying


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jul 2019)

Talk of Ford Escort XR3's reminded me of this one that I saw last night - apologies for the dashcam captures:







It looks absolutely mint - not bad for nearly 38 years old  given how they used to rust. I'm fairly certain it's the same one I've seen a few times on rides through one of the villages to the east of Leeds, it's heading in that direction anyway!


----------



## booze and cake (8 Jul 2019)

Another beautiful Pininfarina design, in uncharacteristically rust-free condition for a UK based late 70's Fiat. Fiat 124 Spider, the sporty 2000cc version. Lovely red interior, it just oozes European style.


----------



## Ian H (8 Jul 2019)

presta said:


> Saw this on sale a few years back, every nut & bolt restored back to factory condition. Yours for just £60k.
> 
> View attachment 474094



For £60k I'd want it to be in rather better than Lotus factory condition.


----------



## Ian H (8 Jul 2019)

This probably-not-Lotus was parked in town the other day. The owner has an interesting take on security.


----------



## Ian H (8 Jul 2019)

This neat conversion lurks locally. The advantage of a separate chassis.


----------



## Proto (8 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> This is in West London. Seems to be used regularly.
> View attachment 474085



Mate of mine recently sold one. £46000


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (9 Jul 2019)

I saw this in Otley, in Yorkshire yesterday. It must be one of the last ones made, was a LHD. In 1979 my friend's dad used to have one that looked similar and was several years old, he traded it in for a brand new Polski Fiat 125p Estate. I think that's the only other one I've ever seen. I thought it was a Skoda when I first saw it.


----------



## Chris S (9 Jul 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I saw this in Otley, in Yorkshire yesterday. It must be one of the last ones made, was a LHD. In 1979 my friend's dad used to have one that looked similar and was several years old, he traded it in for a brand new Polski Fiat 125p Estate. I think that's the only other one I've ever seen. I thought it was a Skoda when I first saw it.
> View attachment 474737
> View attachment 474738
> View attachment 474739



It's a Wartburg with a 3 cylinder 2-stroke engine. K-reg vehicles onwards effectively had to have a catalytic converter so there is no way anything later than a J-reg could have passed the emissions test.


----------



## Ian H (9 Jul 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I saw this in Otley in Yorkshire yesterday. It must be one of the last ones made, was a LHD. In 1979 my friend's dad used to have one that looked similar and was several years old, he traded it in for a brand new Polski Fiat 125p Estate. I think that's the only one I've ever seen. I thought it was a Skoda when I first saw it.
> View attachment 474739



Three-cylinder 2-stroke. No distributor, but three coils and three sets of points. The engine lubrication was by the petrol/oil mixture, so there was a freewheel clutch to prevent engine-braking on a closed throttle (because without enough fuel being delivered it would seize). Emissions legislation did for them.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I saw this in Otley, in Yorkshire yesterday. It must be one of the last ones made, was a LHD. In 1979 my friend's dad used to have one that looked similar and was several years old, he traded it in for a brand new Polski Fiat 125p Estate. I think that's the only other one I've ever seen. I thought it was a Skoda when I first saw it.
> View attachment 474737
> View attachment 474738
> View attachment 474739



A mate of mine in the Army bought a new Polski Fiat. He'd barely had it a week when the wilers suddenly failed on the motorway during a heavy downpour. Within a split second he had no visibility, and bravely chose the embankment rather than try and brake it our in the traffic flow. Written off, and Polski Fiat told him to Sod Offski.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2019)

About dinnertime

'54 - '55 (I think)
Ford F-100

BondGate (the A645, towards Knottingley)
Pontefract 






Outside, what used to be the antique shop; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/429612

In anyone thinks they recognise the café logo, they have another café, on the A1 (I believe it's still open?), on the south-bound carriageway, below Darrington 
(next to the service station) 


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208440243835930&set=a.10207043223551296&type=3&theater


Originally built as the west lodge, or the Doric columned section was, onto the Great North Road, for Stapleton Hall
Now the Hall is gone, with a farm there (& a static caravan/retirement home site behind the café

Inside, it has 3 (almost) mint Raleigh Burner BMX's hanging on the walls - had!!!
Heck!, one is so under-used that it still has the 'moulding flashes' on the tyres!

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4293903


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2019)

Oh my days. Just seen an add for a Smart Roadster. Oh Lord, I beseech thee to give me strength to resist getting my wallet out and handing over thy shekels.


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> Three-cylinder 2-stroke. No distributor, but three coils and three sets of points. The engine lubrication was by the petrol/oil mixture, so there was a freewheel clutch to prevent engine-braking on a closed throttle (because without enough fuel being delivered it would seize). Emissions legislation did for them.


I had a Wartburg. Previous model - 312. Year 1966. I believe the car pictured was known as a Wartburg Knight.
Quirky car. Very comfortable ride, with lovely soft seats.
The freewheel was selectable though, so it was possible to damage the engine through ignorance. DAMHIKT.
It was column change with the lever on the rhs of the column, which was handy as I spent a lot of time bump starting the thing, and it was possible to push the car and reach in to jam the lever in 2nd.
Starting problems on a cold morning were facilitated by the feeble 6 volt electrics.
If I remember correctly the radiator was behind the engine, with a Venetian blind on the back of the front grill to regulate the air flow.
You’re right about the 3 coils, but it did have a distributor before the coils. Hence the points only had to handle low voltage.
Edit: found a picture


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 474789
> 
> I had a Wartburg. Previous model - 312. Year 1966. I believe the car pictured was known as a Wartburg Knight.
> Quirky car. Very comfortable ride, with lovely soft seats.
> ...


Very similar to the SAAB,


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Very similar to the SAAB,
> 
> View attachment 474807



Give me the Saab anyday


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2019)

80 years...………..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/business-48930595/goodbye-to-the-beetle


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 80 years...……….


Owned three never had one on the road, keep looking for another


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2019)

@Phaeton

A friend of mine has a shell, that's been buried in weeds/grass, in his garden for maybe 10years - well, it's more of a small-holding!

Quite often, I see an orange one ('R' -suffix, plated) in a local car-park, less than 300yards (in a 'straight-line') from my house


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A friend of mine has a shell, that's been buried in weeds/grass, in his garden for maybe 10years - well, it's more of a small-holding!


If you see him ask if he wants to sell, but I'm not after one of those gold plated ones that have diamonds, or at least the owners think they have with the prices they are asking


----------



## Ian H (10 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 80 years...………..
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/business-48930595/goodbye-to-the-beetle



It's rather disingenuous to conflate the current Golf-with-a-funny-body with the old rear-engined Type-1. Mere marketing hype.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> If you see him ask if he wants to sell, but I'm not after one of those gold plated ones that have diamonds, or at least the owners think they have with the prices they are asking


It's supposedly for restoration
From what can be seen of it, it seems in reasonable condition
I know he's restored Beetles before (& Minis)


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It's supposedly for restoration)


My wife's cousin has one that has been sat in dry storage for the past 15 years, it was put in there due to a running issue, they won't sell it to me as they say they don't want to cause any problems within the family if the fix turns out to be expensive. Despite saying I don't care that's a gamble I'm willing to take they still say no.


----------



## Chris S (10 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Give me the Saab anyday


The trouble with Eastern Bloc cars wasn't usually the design, it was the build quality. Come to think of it, you could probably say the same thing about British cars at the time.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2019)

Chris S said:


> The trouble with Eastern Bloc cars wasn't usually the design, it was the build quality. Come to think of it, you could probably say the same thing about British cars at the time.



I served my apprenticeship working at a Lada / Moskovitch dealer in the late 70's so tell me about it


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2019)

Chris S said:


> The trouble with Eastern Bloc cars wasn't usually the design, it was the build quality. Come to think of it, you could probably say the same thing about British cars at the time.


Thing is they both had the DKW (Auto Union/Audi) 3 cylinder 2 stroke engine so it could have been made as quick as the SAAB.


----------



## DRM (11 Jul 2019)

I remember last seeing a Wartburg Knight in a campsite in Potsdam, you could hear the thing long before it could be seen, my son summed it quite accurately, as only kids can, Dad why is he driving it when it’s broken, making a noise like that! As it disappeared up the road in a cloud of blue smoke.
There was also a bloke there with an immaculate Zundapp motorcycle too.


----------



## booze and cake (13 Jul 2019)

I saw this in Regent's Park Freize sculpture fair today









And back in the real world, a couple of nice Porsche's. An early 70's Carrera.




And this is not as old as it looks. I'd never heard of it, but looked it up and the PS300R seems to be a British equivalent to US company Singer, the PS stands for Paul Stephens. https://www.paul-stephens.com/past-designs They take old designs but have them running modern engines and running gear, so this already lightweight old shell has been stripped down and made even lighter, and has the 3.8 litre engine out of Porsche 993RS put in it. So to coin a phrase my Dad uses, I bet it goes like a stabbed rat, and is great fun, in a kind of terrifying high speed backwards through a hedge kind of way. Not a fan of wheels but love the rest of it.


----------



## AuroraSaab (13 Jul 2019)

This is our classic. A Saab 900 T16S, or the Aero model as it is usually known. We bought it very cheaply about 4 years ago with an mot, but it soon became clear it needed a lot of welding doing as it was far rustier than it looked. So doing a few jobs became a major restoration. It's called project creep lol.

We bought a welder and cracked on, but it has been a long process. You can spend weeks just trying to crack a rusty nut. It took months of fettling just to get the new door to hang right. This afternoon we removed the clutch master cylinder and hopefully we are now not too far from getting back on the road.

This is our third c900 turbo and our fifth Saab.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> This is our classic. A Saab 900 T16S, or the Aero model as it is usually known. We bought it very cheaply about 4 years ago with an mot, but it soon became clear it needed a lot of welding doing as it was far rustier than it looked. So doing a few jobs became a major restoration. It's called project creep lol.
> 
> We bought a welder and cracked on, but it has been a long process. You can spend weeks just trying to crack a rusty nut. It took months of fettling just to get the new door to hang right. This afternoon we removed the clutch master cylinder and hopefully we are now not too far from getting back on the road.
> 
> ...


An old friend of mine has a SAAB specialist garage in Leicester, well he's retired now but his son runs the business

Malcolm was the service manager at the SAAB garage I worked at from 76 to 79 (Status Garages) and I've done bits and pieces for him since he set up on his own following their demise in the early 80s.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc.../11/the-boss&usg=AOvVaw13uj0kt9Ziy9f5j-NWttph


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> This is our classic. A Saab 900 T16S, or the Aero model as it is usually known. We bought it very cheaply about 4 years ago with an mot, but it soon became clear it needed a lot of welding doing as it was far rustier than it looked. So doing a few jobs became a major restoration. It's called project creep lol.
> 
> We bought a welder and cracked on, but it has been a long process. You can spend weeks just trying to crack a rusty nut. It took months of fettling just to get the new door to hang right. This afternoon we removed the clutch master cylinder and hopefully we are now not too far from getting back on the road.
> 
> ...



My ex wife had one of those when they were current, and then moved into a 9000 Carlson.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> An old friend of mine has a SAAB specialist garage in Leicester, well he's retired now but his son runs the business


Interestingly (or not!) Leicester seems well served for Scandi marque specialists - Sheffield & Meredith Ltd are their equivalent for Volvo.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jul 2019)

We went to Crich Tram Village yesterday & saw these.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jul 2019)

I'd pass that last image to the police - they will need it for their accident investigation. I believe the Huskisson family will survive, but it was a close run thing


----------



## booze and cake (15 Jul 2019)

A well looked after Mercedes W110 from 1965.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

^^^ if it were maintained thoroughly that'd probably make a viable daily driver.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> ^^^ if it were maintained thoroughly that'd probably make a viable daily driver.


Yes - just keep it away from salt, well winter generally, as they and other Mercs rust, like most of that era.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> A well looked after Mercedes W110 from 1965.
> View attachment 475540



Make a great taxi for sure


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Make a great taxi for sure


I can see it now, in downtown Marrakesh


----------



## booze and cake (15 Jul 2019)

Along with the Mini, the Moggy Minor is arguably one of the most characterful British cars ever made, and I saw two fine examples today.








And undo another shirt button to reveal that 70's medallion, its a Mk1 Ford Capri GT.


----------



## Profpointy (15 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We went to Crich Tram Village yesterday & saw these.
> 
> View attachment 475377
> View attachment 475378
> ...



Pretty though the big Healey is, my eye was drawn to the Triumph Vitesse, the more desirable mk II version too. I used to have the mk I predecessor and I loved it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Along with the Mini, the Moggy Minor is arguably one of the most characterful British cars ever made, and I saw two fine examples today.
> View attachment 475601
> 
> View attachment 475602
> ...



Two lovely Morris's



Profpointy said:


> Pretty though the big Healey is, my eye was drawn to the Triumph Vitesse, the more desirable mk II version too. I used to have the mk I predecessor and I loved it


A lovely 2A


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Along with the Mini, the Moggy Minor is arguably one of the most characterful British cars ever made, and I saw two fine examples today.
> And undo another shirt button to reveal that 70's medallion, its a Mk1 Ford Capri GT.
> View attachment 475603


Mk 1 Facelift, I had one in Le Mans green. A real Essex boy's wheels.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Jul 2019)

There is something satisfying looking at these cars and their rounded lines. I can`t see modern cars having the same appeal in the future, they are way too ugly and big, IMO. They were real cars, honest cars and something proud to have parked on your driveway. I often wonder if say Ford for example were to re-introduce the Capri but keeping the basic body shell and just have new engines and interior ( actually there was nothing really wrong with the old ). The big question is Would it sell ? We all know that we have the new Mini but it no way related to it`s predecessor. Anyway, back to the world of dreams.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> There is something satisfying looking at these cars and their rounded lines. I can`t see modern cars having the same appeal in the future, they are way too ugly and big, IMO. They were real cars, honest cars and something proud to have parked on your driveway. I often wonder if say Ford for example were to re-introduce the Capri but keeping the basic body shell and just have new engines and interior ( actually there was nothing really wrong with the old ). The big question is Would it sell ? We all know that we have the new Mini but it no way related to it`s predecessor. Anyway, back to the world of dreams.



Nothing wrong with the Capri, 

Why'd you think owners carried a couple of slabs in the boot, and not modern thin things we're talking great big thick 60s 2' x 3' monster slabs here.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

Everything was wrong with the Crapi, bit it looked so cool, so racy, it was a working class hero. That it cornered like a drunk one legged cat burying a poo on a frozen pond was irrelevant.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> View attachment 475602



I had one of those exactly the same as that, smashing little car, I bought it for eighty quid, sold it two years later for sixty.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Jul 2019)

I was an




Escort man, two Mk2s and two Mk3s. What did I like best ? the Mk2`s. Yes, the Mk3s were front wheel drive so handled better perhaps but then you drove to their limitations. My brother had a Capri and I drove that, what was the problem ? It was a 1978 model and perhaps wider tyres would have been better but never lost it on a corner. Sure, in snow conditions perhaps you filled the boot with a sack of spuds !


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jul 2019)

My love of old Italian cars shows no signs of waning, saw this lovely Alfa Romeo 2000 GT Veloce today.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (18 Jul 2019)

View attachment 476046
Nice looking car that. Does`nt it look small parked against the Range Rover but then they all did of the vintage. My father used to have a Rover 3 litre (P5) 1964 model, as photo.We used to think that it was a large car and of course our Prime Ministers used to use the 3.5 litre version. Now if you see one they just look average size perhaps small. It was such a comfortable car and it would cruise all day on overdrive with the engine bearing ticking over. When dad sold it in 1974 he missed it and in reality of all the cars he had since, none ever matched it. The nearest he got was a Fiat 132, the renowned rust bucket and that was after a Lancia Beta. Rust on those cars was not optional, it was standard. I think that he went through an Italian stage in his life !
Sorry about the quality of the picture taken in about 1972. I meant to have put the Rover photo under the text but can`t seem to change it, sorry. The


----------



## booze and cake (19 Jul 2019)

@Shearwater Missile it does look small and dainty compared with the Range Rover, I'm sure if the two were involved in a crash you wouldn't want to be in the Alfa. Even knowing that, if I was given the choice to drive away in one, it would still be the Alfa. It is really noticeable how much glass, and how light and airy the cabins were in old cars, visibility is great. I was in a new Ford Focus today and the rear pillars and blinds spots are huge in comparison.

It is sad to see the demise of Rover, before the British Leyland years they made some lovely looking old motors that had almost Rolls Royce levels of refinement, but at a fraction of the cost. And would you Adam and Eve it I saw a lovey old Rover this morning in tip-top condition, a Rover 95 (P4). Classy and understated.








And now for something the complete opposite of an understated and classy British car, a loud and lairy American, a Corvette Stingray.(please excuse the rank amateur photographer getting his finger in shot on his camera phone)


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jul 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> View attachment 476046
> Nice looking car that. Does`nt it look small parked against the Range Rover but then they all did of the vintage. My father used to have a Rover 3 litre (P5) 1964 model, as photo.We used to think that it was a large car and of course our Prime Ministers used to use the 3.5 litre version. Now if you see one they just look average size perhaps small. It was such a comfortable car and it would cruise all day on overdrive with the engine bearing ticking over. When dad sold it in 1974 he missed it and in reality of all the cars he had since, none ever matched it. The nearest he got was a Fiat 132, the renowned rust bucket and that was after a Lancia Beta. Rust on those cars was not optional, it was standard. I think that he went through an Italian stage in his life !
> Sorry about the quality of the picture taken in about 1972. I meant to have put the Rover photo under the text but can`t seem to change it, sorry. The


That is still a very classy looking car. Rovers used to be considered as the poor man's Rolls Royce.


----------



## Profpointy (19 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> It is sad to see the demise of Rover, before the British Leyland years they made some lovely looking old motors that had almost Rolls Royce levels of refinement, but at a fraction of the cost. And would you Adam and Eve it I saw a lovey old Rover this morning in tip-top condition, a Rover 95 (P4). Classy and understated.
> 
> View attachment 476116
> 
> View attachment 476117



Those P4 Rovers are really splendid cars, and the one in your picture is a real beauty. Maybe less obviously exotic than a Jag, but probably at least as well made and half the price of good Mk2 jag these days


----------



## Chris S (19 Jul 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> That is still a very classy looking car. Rovers used to be considered as the poor man's Rolls Royce.


It's sad to think that they ended-up making obsolete Honda models under licence.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Jul 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> That is still a very classy looking car. Rovers used to be considered as the poor man's Rolls Royce.



It was a poor mans Rolls Royce although we did`nt think it at the time. Talking of Rolls Royce. Before dad bought his Rover he did go into the Rolls Royce showroom in Ipswich and had a glance at one. He was approached by a salesman who informed him that " You can`t afford one of those". My dad was in his working clothes I has`n to add. His reply was " Actually I can, as I have just sold a piece of land". There after he walked out. Never judge a book by it`s cover I always say ! So he ended up with the poor man`s Rolls Royce !


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Jul 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Those P4 Rovers are really splendid cars, and the one in your picture is a real beauty. Maybe less obviously exotic than a Jag, but probably at least as well made and half the price of good Mk2 jag these days


That looks like a very nice car, nice rounded lines and probably very comfortable. Is it me or are modern cars less aero dynamic. Once upon a time the Holy Grail was to get the drag coeffient down and the manufacturers spend loads of money in doing so and advertising the factor. Drag coeffient is something you don`t hear now, unless someone can correct me. When you look at a lot of modern vehicles they look as aero dynamic as a house brick.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jul 2019)

Chris S said:


> It's sad to think that they ended-up making obsolete Honda models under licence.


I had a Rover 25. Now I may be biased because after paying £300 for it (I know how to live) the head gasket blew after six days, scrapping it. Nevertheless, in that week I had grown to loathe it, it was the most hateful, uninspiring car I have ever owned, and believe me I've had my share of shyte. 

I was not surprised when they went under.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Jul 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I had a Rover 25. Now I may be biased because after paying £300 for it (I know how to live) the head gasket blew after six days, scrapping it. Nevertheless, in that week I had grown to loathe it, it was the most hateful, uninspiring car I have ever owned, and believe me I've had my share of shyte.
> 
> I was not surprised when they went under.



I must admit they certainly went downhill but really you can`t compare the like of the P4,P5 they were a different era. It is always sad when a name gets carried forward but without the prestige that went with it. There are plenty of British marques which have fallen by the wayside and their names cease but then that is when they become collectable. I am sure the same goes with cycles as well.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2019)

Visited a classic car show last weekend and took a few photos



A fibreglass replica but I'd still like it 



A very rare survivor



I'd like one as it's the first car I ever drove (in a field, aged 12) but it wasn't one of Ford's better efforts.











Not many of these left now either, especially in estate. Great cycle carrying potential and it would compliment my 205 




A classic with even more cycle carrying capacity 




And think how many bikes I could fit in the back of this




I'd like without the roof!




Toyota Celica












My favourite "Mini"...




Much prettier than a Capri




Always laughed at by the Clarksons of this world but I've always fancied one. I've always admired things which were built simply to do a job.




A miniature Honda




Anyone know what horsepower this one is?


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> An Aston DB5
> View attachment 472290
> 
> An MG, Austin Healey Sprite and a cool looking Triumph Herald estate
> ...


I will take all the Alfas please


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

@tyred ^^^ believe it or not I actually know the guy that owns that 405!


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> @tyred ^^^ believe it or not I actually know the guy that owns that 405!



That's a small world!!


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

After I split with the first Mrs D I went out with a lass who was into the whole Peugeot scene. She had 3 x 205 GTis in various states of repair, and during the summer I went out with her would drag me to the various shows, the big one being Pugfest in the summer at Prescott. The guy who owns that is actually a Peugeot technician and bought it new. He has a second that he uses as a daily...or maybe had, it was 15 years ago when I dated her.

I had a 405 GRDt and it was a nice car. Spacious, sprightly, economical, very reliable. I'd probably still have it now if Mrs D MkI hadn't insisted I get shot cos it didnt set the right impression on the gravel driveway of her 5 bedroom Barratt home.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jul 2019)

I had a 405 Turbot diesel. Very fine chassis indeed, not unlike the current Mrs Drago, I'm sure.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> After I split with the first Mrs D I went out with a lass who was into the whole Peugeot scene. She had 3 x 205 GTis in various states of repair, and during the summer I went out with her would drag me to the various shows, the big one being Pugfest in the summer at Prescott. The guy who owns that is actually a Peugeot technician and bought it new. He has a second that he uses as a daily...or maybe had, it was 15 years ago when I dated her.
> 
> I had a 405 GRDt and it was a nice car. Spacious, sprightly, economical, very reliable. I'd probably still have it now if Mrs D MkI hadn't insisted I get shot cos it didnt set the right impression on the gravel driveway of her 5 bedroom Barratt home.


One surely needs an S Type to look the part


----------



## Cavalol (19 Jul 2019)

405s were great cars, even better the diesel with a Bosch pump.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> 405s were great cars, even better the diesel with a Bosch pump.



Great old oil burner


----------



## Cavalol (20 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Great old oil burner


----------



## MarkF (20 Jul 2019)

I rented a driver and open top 1970's Land Rover to take us up a mountain to watch the sun setting, in Dalyman, last night.

I was looking forward to it, never been in one but what a slow, slow, clanky jalopy it was as it struggled to the top. As the sun was setting, another car screeched up full of local kids, a matt blue & rust late 1970's Fiat 131, it looked ace! Loads of old Fiats here, bland in their time but coolio now.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jul 2019)

MarkF said:


> 1970's Fiat 131,


Hope it was a Supermirafiori used to love that word


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> View attachment 476196



Yes, to my shame I used to run my L20p on that very stuff. It was about £12 for 20 litres from Costco, so in effect half price fuel.


----------



## Ian H (20 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> View attachment 476116


]
Although they did handle rather like laden super-tankers.


----------



## booze and cake (20 Jul 2019)

@Ian H agreed, but at least you look good. To be fair their owners probably cared little for handling, you don't need much to be wafted along at a sedate pace. Most P4 owners probably regarded sporty driving as dreadfully uncouth.

A couple of interesting cars spotted today. Ever wanted a luxury Mini? How about a 1986 Mini Margrave by Wood & Pickett. Rolls Royce cream leather, matching carpets, electric windows, burr walnut dash etc.




I've never heard of them, but when looking up later found a for sale ad for that very car, for £30,000.
http://www.classiccarshq.co.uk/ads/sale-1986-mini-margrave-wood-pickett/
The Eddie Collins in the link above, formerly of Wood & Pickett, has had an interesting work life, and these days is involved in safety of pedestrians, cyclists and personnel in the road transport industry. http://www.theirishworld.com/changing-nature-driving-eddie-collins/

Another piece of fine coach work with this handsome Bristol 411 series 3.








And my favourite of the 3, and another one for the Pininfarina design collection, a V12 1972 Ferrari 365 GT4 2+2


----------



## Shearwater Missile (20 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @Ian H agreed, but at least you look good. To be fair their owners probably cared little for handling, you don't need much to be wafted along at a sedate pace. Most P4 owners probably regarded sporty driving as dreadfully uncouth.
> 
> A couple of interesting cars spotted today. Ever wanted a luxury Mini? How about a 1986 Mini Margrave by Wood & Pickett. Rolls Royce cream leather, matching carpets, electric windows, burr walnut dash etc.
> View attachment 476255
> ...



It is almost like watching an episode of "The Persuaders". All lovely cars. I am sure you are right about the P4 drivers, P5 as well.


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2019)

MarkF said:


> I rented a driver and open top 1970's Land Rover to take us up a mountain to watch the sun setting, in Dalyman, last night.
> 
> I was looking forward to it, never been in one but what a slow, slow, clanky jalopy it was as it struggled to the top. As the sun was setting, another car screeched up full of local kids, a matt blue & rust late 1970's Fiat 131, it looked ace! Loads of old Fiats here, bland in their time but coolio now.



Love that area, was in Oly a few months ago and back again soon.


----------



## MarkF (21 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Hope it was a Supermirafiori used to love that word


 
Yes, l bought a vintage watch after years of looking just for the word above 6....."Superdatomatic".

I'd love to own a Supermirafiori!


----------



## MarkF (21 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Love that area, was in Oly a few months ago and back again soon.



It's hot & mozzie hell. Reminds me of 80's Greece in that l can career around on a motorbike without a helmet & without anybody thinking that was unusual.

A bit of digging, most of the Fiats here are not Italian cars but rebadged Turkish built Tofas. That explains why there are so many, they are better built & higher off the ground to cope with Turkish roads.

Loads of old Renaults too, particularly the oddball 12 estate. My daughter (18) has been taking pics of these mundane 70's cars like they are the coolest thing she's ever seen!


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jul 2019)

MarkF said:


> I'd love to own a Supermirafiori!


Until MOT time, I owned one in the mid to late 80's when it was 10ish years old, got it in exchange for some work I'd done & the guy was skint, it didn't run as there had been an electric fire in the glovebox, or at least a melting of a lot of wires. I spliced all the wires back as they should with new & got it running again, came with 9 months MOT so happily used it, awesome engine, would outrun any Ford or Vauxhall, towed the caravan great, that was until I took it for it's MOT. 

He started & less than 5 minutes in he shouted over to me "Are you serious about me testing this?" Why asked I, "Come over here & I'll show you" I went over, he'd got the bonnet up, he had me put my feet either side of the front wheel, then said "Look down there, can you see your feet?" "Yes" was my response, "Well you're not supposed to be able too, that's where the inner wing should be" His exact words could not be typed on a public forum, but I'm sure you get the idea.

Fantastic mechanicals, but naff electrics & very hungry tin worm


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

MarkF said:


> My daughter (18) has been taking pics of these mundane 70's cars like they are the coolest thing she's ever seen!



Aye, Maz's Grand Daughters think my old Thorens Turntable is fantastic.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jul 2019)

Coolio.

View attachment 476615
View attachment 476616


----------



## Cavalol (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Yes, to my shame I used to run my L20p on that very stuff. It was about £12 for 20 litres from Costco, so in effect half price fuel.



Likewise, was about the same when I ran the 306 on it. To be honest, it's not massively (in the general scheme of things) more now. My local chippy gets it for me at £15 for 20 litres. The Ford Galaxy doesn't mind it too much, but it needs diesel in the mix too, whereas the 306 would run veg oil only and did exactly that for 3,000 blissful miles.


----------



## Profpointy (22 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> ]
> Although they did handle rather like laden super-tankers.



I had a lift in a mate's one and felt ok as a passenger - and I think you can tell a boat like car like a mk3 cortina from something quite tight even as a passenger


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2019)

Some yank tanks spotted at Sywell airfield this morning 













And then this huge estate wagon


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

MarkF said:


> View attachment 476615
> View attachment 476616



I like that. The handbrake has failed and you're desperately trying to stop it rolling off the cliff, but looking so casual while doing so.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2019)

Met up with an old mate last Friday pm 

He has a nice collection of cars including 1 of these https://www.evo.co.uk/features/15474/25-years-of-the-mercedes-benz-190e-25-16-evolution-ii it's one of 5 in the Uk and meant to be the only 1 in the Uk in regular use .

I didn't take a picture of his but here is one from Google


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Met up with an old mate last Friday pm
> 
> He has a nice collection of cars including 1 of these https://www.evo.co.uk/features/15474/25-years-of-the-mercedes-benz-190e-25-16-evolution-ii it's one of 5 in the Uk and meant to be the only 1 in the Uk in regular use .
> 
> ...



I know it takes all sorts, but I can't help thinking that's a respectable taxi that someone has glued a load of fiberglass tat onto - and I know it isn't really
The chromy mercs from 10 (or more) years previously on the other hand are very pretty


----------



## booze and cake (29 Jul 2019)

I saw these two in Bristol. I haven't seen one of these for ages. My Dad had an orange one in the 80's that was killed in a knock-for-knock head on collision in a single lane country road with a Volvo 244 estate. Front engine Volvo tank 1, Rear engine VW, 0. 

This colour is better than orange and its in great condition, a VW Variant. I've never seen a car with its own sun visor before.




And this is not classic but made me laugh out loud. A Nissan Micra with a Rolls Royce front grill and a Jetsons style bubble in the roof.


----------



## Ian H (29 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> ...I haven't seen one of these for ages. My Dad had an orange one in the 80's that was killed in a knock-for-knock head on collision in a single lane country road with a Volvo 244 estate. Front engine Volvo tank 1, Rear engine VW, 0.
> 
> This colour is better than orange and its in great condition, a VW Variant. I've never seen a car with its own sun visor before.
> View attachment 477619


I once owned its big brother, an early 2-door 411 in 2-tone blue. 
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:VW411L.jpg


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

I remember as a kid one of our neighbours crashed his VW Variant and snuffed it. I vaguely remember he was a butcher.


----------



## Salar (5 Aug 2019)

Not sure you could call it a classic, most of them have rusted away now. 

Our old 1993 Honda CRX Del Sol 1.6 VTEC. with steel roof which stored in the boot. Long gone now.

Had three Honda VTEC engined cars, the best being my old Prelude 2.2 VTEC. But we loved the open top Del Sol.


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I saw these two in Bristol. I haven't seen one of these for ages. My Dad had an orange one in the 80's that was killed in a knock-for-knock head on collision in a single lane country road with a Volvo 244 estate. Front engine Volvo tank 1, Rear engine VW, 0.
> 
> This colour is better than orange and its in great condition, a VW Variant. I've never seen a car with its own sun visor before.
> View attachment 477619



I'd like one of those. A Beetle with more practicality added in. What's not to like.


----------



## booze and cake (7 Aug 2019)

These used to be everywhere but I don't see many of them anymore. A Rover P6, which Wiki just informed me was the winner of the first ever European Car of the Year in 1964. This is a 1971 version with the manual transmission and the V8 engine. 

It's no wonder my perception of growing up in the 70's is drab with an awful colour palette. We were surrounded by colour abominations everywhere, the car and sofa colours from this period clearly still haunt me. Seriously what car manufacturer these days would consider releasing a car in a brown and beige colour scheme? But despite that I like the look of it and think its aged well, and this one is seemingly in great condition.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

God, for a heartbeat I thought that was my old Rover. Mine was identical colour and roof, but mine was not the S so had the auto box and different wheel covers. But otherwise, absolutely spot on. The colour is Rover Almond. Mine was DTB937J, and I think is still on the road.


----------



## wheresthetorch (7 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> God, for a heartbeat I thought that was my old Rover. Mine was identical colour and roof, but mine was not the S so had the auto box and different wheel covers. But otherwise, absolutely spot on. The colour is Rover Almond. Mine was DTB937J, and I think is still on the road.



It is, although apparently now white


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

It's original colour was dark green, but it had all the welding done and been repainted just before I acquired it.


----------



## mistyoptic (7 Aug 2019)

That Almond one is wrong though. My dad had the S. You could have a choice of black or brown vinyl roof but the C pillars should be the same (I love my anorak). Lovely engine, cr*p manual box


----------



## booze and cake (8 Aug 2019)

Almond, wow someone got paid to come up with that . Good knowledge on the Rover roof @mistyoptic

And I saw another two British classics today. This first one I didn't see the owner, but for some reason this car conjures up images of sovereign rings, unbuttoned shirts, eye watering aftershave and the strong smell of tobacco. Lock up your daughters, would you trust a man driving a Triumph Stag?








And passing through north London today, at the famous Abbey Rd studio I came across the 50th anniversary of the taking of this famous photo.




And there was a special guest there, now a museum piece and arguably one of the most famous and instantly recognisable cars in the world, John Lennon's Rolls Royce Phantom V.https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...tory-of-the-psychedelic-beatle-mobile-253088/


----------



## gbb (8 Aug 2019)

Not many of these left in the UK I suspect...this one is an Opel Calibra in Gran Canaria.
I remember when they were new, a supplier we used to use had one...bugger just goes he said, heck of a job to keep to the speed limits if you didn't concentrate on doing so.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

There's a Caliba in our village. The turbo was a flying machine, but fragile. The early V6 was nearly as powerful and quite tough, bit later ones were dropped to 170ish BHP.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Almond, wow someone got paid to come up with that . Good knowledge on the Rover roof @mistyoptic
> 
> And I saw another two British classics today. This first one I didn't see the owner, but for some reason this car conjures up images of sovereign rings, unbuttoned shirts, eye watering aftershave and the strong smell of tobacco. Lock up your daughters, would you trust a man driving a Triumph Stag?
> View attachment 479181
> ...


Ah the Triumph Stag, possibly the most unreliable V8 ever built, You were lucky to get to the end of the road before they overheated and blew the head gasket. There was a whole industry devoted to engine swaps, from Ford V6s to Rover and Chevy V8s.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ah the Triumph Stag, possibly the most unreliable V8 ever built


Actually no, the engine was sound it was the cooling system that was inadequate, done properly they are reliable.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

I have found memories of my mates Stag in the Army. Took 7 of us home from the pub, including one in the boot.


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Aug 2019)

This took me back:






Had the Storm version. Went like the proverbial. Loved it, but I didn't have it very long...the engine seized up. In truth I probably hadn't looked after it as well as I might have...

*sigh*


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2019)

I parked up next an MG T Type at my local co-op this evening. An extremely rare occurance in north of England. There were loads when I lived near Woodstock in Oxfordshire ( and Bristols, Jensens, Lotus Europas, etc). 
Nothing defines the north-south divide more than hobby cars.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> This took me back:
> 
> View attachment 479250
> 
> ...



The 1.8 engine had an bizarre oil pressure issue. Under hard motoring too much would get pumped up top, depriving the bottom end. Enough hard use and they went kerblammo!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I parked up next an MG T Type at my local co-op this evening. An extremely rare occurance in north of England. There were loads when I lived near Woodstock in Oxfordshire ( and Bristols, Jensens, Lotus Europas, etc).
> Nothing defines the north-south divide more than hobby cars.


That's yer actual Woodstock though - exerts a strange gravitational pull on them. I was almost run off the road by a fleet/squadron/toad of Blower Bentleys the other day.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2019)

Been to another vintage rally today.






















And my Fordson Dexta, my transport for today.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Aug 2019)

gbb said:


> View attachment 479194
> 
> Not many of these left in the UK I suspect...this one is an Opel Calibra in Gran Canaria.
> I remember when they were new, a supplier we used to use had one...bugger just goes he said, heck of a job to keep to the speed limits if you didn't concentrate on doing so.





Drago said:


> There's a Caliba in our village. The turbo was a flying machine, but fragile. The early V6 was nearly as powerful and quite tough, bit later ones were dropped to 170ish BHP.



A mates dad had a Calibra Turbo back in the day. Hugely fast, but he got rid of it after getting it back from being TWOC'ed three times in under 6 months of ownership.


----------



## gbb (11 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> A mates dad had a Calibra Turbo back in the day. Hugely fast, but he got rid of it after getting it back from being TWOC'ed three times in under 6 months of ownership.


There were some ridiculously fast, reasonably unassuming cars in say the 90s compared to a few years earlier. While I dont know what engine was in the Calibra turbo, we had a 2 litre Cavalier at work non turbo, petrol, not particually badged as anything special...but it s acceleration was ridiculous for what looked like a pretty standard car, absolutely shocked me at the time compared to the stuff I'd been driving. So what a turbo Calibra went like I dread to think.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2019)

Calibra turbo had a very beefy 2 litre 16 valive with a turbo, a very effective (if fragile) 4wd system, and 205 BHP. They stuck it into a Cavalier as well for photocopier salesman in a real hurry.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Calibra turbo had a very beefy 2 litre 16 valive with a turbo, a very effective (if fragile) 4wd system, and 205 BHP. They stuck it into a Cavalier as well for photocopier salesman in a real hurry.


I remember that Cavalier model
Quite highly regarded, in the motoring press, at the time
(for a Vauxhall)


----------



## booze and cake (12 Aug 2019)

A couple of classics from the Science Museum yesterday. The beginning for mass produced cars, a Model T Ford.





I've posted some nice old Rover's recently, and here's an interesting Rover, a gas turbine car, the Rover JET1.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2019)

booze and cake said:


> A couple of classics from the Science Museum yesterday. The beginning for mass produced cars, a
> I've posted some nice old Rover's recently, and here's an interesting Rover, a gas turbine car, the Rover JET1.
> View attachment 479790



It's been a long time favourite of mine

Did you ever see _'Chop Shop' _(TV programme) when they made a replica?
Jools Holland bought it!!!


----------



## booze and cake (17 Aug 2019)

Some nice classics in Waterloo today. I've never seen one of these before, a BMW 501




A Jowett Javelin




,,,which looks very like the VW Beetle from the back.




A very cool Datsun 240Z








Notice the trailer in the above pic, extra boot space for a Fiat 500




A lovely shiny original Mercedes 180








Look its a mud skipper, a Messerschmitt 3 wheeler.




A mint condition Saab Turbo convertible in British racing green, very nice.




I photographed the very rare GT version of this car earlier in this thread, and I've never seen one of these before either, another one from the Pinifarina stable, another looker too, a Lancia Flaminia 28.








And to finish a beautiful Aston Martin V8 Vantage convertible.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Aug 2019)

Wow - some lovely cars there. The Lancia is a stunner. Love the wee Fiat 500 trailer! Is it just me, or is there something more than a tad Jaguar-esque about that BMW?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Wow - some lovely cars there. The Lancia is a stunner. Love the wee Fiat 500 trailer! Is it just me, or is there something more than a tad Jaguar-esque about that BMW?


Other than the white XK 120 behind it.


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Aug 2019)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXEOZkzt7Cw


New cars for the 1973 Earls Court Motor Show. Look out for the TVR at the end.


----------



## southcoast (19 Aug 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXEOZkzt7Cw
> 
> 
> New cars for the 1973 Earls Court Motor Show. Look out for the TVR at the end.




Good post, my first car is mentioned in that, the Cortina 2000E.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2019)

Austin Cambridge A60

B&Q
Halesowen
West Midlands
Sunday 18th August 2019


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2019)

A modern classic for you. My Dad's C70 T5 which has come out to play now the sun has arrived. Owned since new, only 44k miles. He tried the R but it was too much engine for the chassis. The T5 isn't a slouch but is much better balanced. Alas, I'm not insured on this one currently, but I have driven it in the past.


----------



## gbb (22 Aug 2019)

Watched a program on TV the other night, old stuff being sold at auction, there was a 1960s Mini Cooper (maybe an S)...on a pallet, an absolute wreck, wings and sills as good as gone, engine exposed and lots of dirt and corrosion, it looked like it couldnt even support itself on its wheels, the owner or auctioneer wouldnt even let someone take a photo of the VIN plate for fear of cloning, ....sold in a room of extraordinarily avid fans and collectors.....£17K .
Once restored, probably with a new shell as a start, considered to be worth £40K MINIMUM.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Calibra turbo had a very beefy 2 litre 16 valive with a turbo, a very effective (if fragile) 4wd system, and 205 BHP. They stuck it into a Cavalier as well for photocopier salesman in a real hurry.


I'm sure a distant memory tells me that West Yorkshire Police 'Traffic' had a few as_ all-weather cars _


WYP also did tried the Monaro, when it first came to this country
Sadly, at that time, the saloon wasn't imported, as that may have been an excellent Omega replacement (even more so, if they could have persuaded Vauxhall to import the estate!!!)

Even more sadly, the bean-counters didn't like it, fools...…………...

I have it on good authority, that it emptied the workshops, & offices, everytime it was started up, & revved


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2019)

They'd have been looking at the fuel consumption. At that time Range Roonies were being binned as each year they were typically guzzling their own value in duty free fuel, so most farces dripped them within a year two of one another. The Monaro saloon thing arrived at about that time so had zero prospect of being accepted.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> They'd have been looking at the fuel consumption. At that time Range Roonies were being binned as each year they were typically guzzling their own value in duty free fuel, so most farces dripped them within a year two of one another. The Monaro saloon thing arrived at about that time so had zero prospect of being accepted.


They're thinking of going back to Fords,


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2019)

Stopped off here this morning 







A rather tasty Aston and a very useful Land Rover .









I dread to think how much the Aston is but I feel the Landie is a fair price.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Aug 2019)

Does this count? Spotted on my driveway getting roadworthy for the 50th bash at Brooklands on the 8th September.


----------



## booze and cake (1 Sep 2019)

I've posted some beautiful old Lancia's in fantastic condition in this thread, but its fair to say they had a reputation for corrosion which ultimately led to their demise. I saw one today that lived up to that reputation. Lancia did a version of this car for the World Rally Championships in the 1960's, its a nice looking design I think, but clearly the body panels have about as much longevity as wet cigarette papers, check out those holes. As a result I guess this is quite rare, a Lancia Fulvia. Fulvia is a girls name of Latin origin meaning 'blond one'.








And this is older but has lasted much better, a lovely curvy old Citroen.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

Is this classed as a classic car?





Whatever it is,i like it!!


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is this classed as a classic car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A Peel.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> A Peel.


As in orange?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> As in orange?


As in IoM


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> As in IoM


Or......


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Or......
> 
> View attachment 482952


I believe the phrase is "In your dreams, Accy"


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> And this is older but has lasted much better, a lovely curvy old Citroen.
> View attachment 482946


As seen in Tin Tin (as opposed to the Lancia, which was seen in Tin Worm)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I've posted some beautiful old Lancia's in fantastic condition in this thread, but its fair to say they had a reputation for corrosion which ultimately led to their demise. I saw one today that lived up to that reputation. Lancia did a version of this car for the World Rally Championships in the 1960's, its a nice looking design I think, but clearly the boy panels have about as much longevity as wet cigarette papers, check out those holes. As a result I guess this is quite rare, a Lancia Fulvia. Fulvia is a girls name of Latin origin meaning 'blond one'.
> View attachment 482944
> 
> View attachment 482945



There's sometimes a Fulvia HF, parked at the garage, in Batley, that we use for servicing/repairs
Apparantly the owner has 2!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2019)

gbb said:


> Watched a program on TV the other night, old stuff being sold at auction, there was a 1960s Mini Cooper (maybe an S)...on a pallet, an absolute wreck, wings and sills as good as gone, engine exposed and lots of dirt and corrosion, it looked like it couldnt even support itself on its wheels, the owner or auctioneer wouldnt even let someone take a photo of the VIN plate for fear of cloning, ....sold in a room of extraordinarily avid fans and collectors.....£17K .
> Once restored, probably with a new shell as a start, considered to be worth £40K MINIMUM.



I saw that, when it was first broadcast
With a new shell, surely it's not the same car ('_Grandads Broom'_ syndrome)



Drago said:


> They'd have been looking at the fuel consumption. At that time Range Roonies were being binned as each year they were typically guzzling their own value in duty free fuel, so most farces dripped them within a year two of one another. The Monaro saloon thing arrived at about that time so had zero prospect of being accepted.


True enough, Sadly


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Stopped off here this morning
> 
> View attachment 481945
> 
> ...



I'd have the Series 2, _like a shot_

But.... if you want to spend a bit more, on something far rarer, than the modern fat/pimpmobile Rangies

https://www.graemehunt.com/inventory/508/1952-land-rover-series-i

Or, a real Range Rover 
I'd hazard a guess that the 'POA' is £50,000+
https://www.graemehunt.com/inventory/46/1996-range-rover-classic-vogue-sea-25-anniversary


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's sometimes a Fulvia HF, parked at the garage, in Batley, that we use for servicing/repairs
> Apparantly the owner has 2!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 482965



My Grandad was works manager for Lancia, and one of my earliest motoring memories was being in a racing team competition Fulvia as it drive into the Blackwall Tunnel and hearing the BBBWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA from the pipes echoing back at me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I believe the phrase is "In your dreams, Accy"


I thought of one more while out this aft'. 
https://www.wsc.co.uk/the-archive/30-Clubs/9908-peel-park-life


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I thought of one more while out this aft'.
> https://www.wsc.co.uk/the-archive/30-Clubs/9908-peel-park-life



You do know what my answer was referring to?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> You do know what my answer was referring to?


Not really. Go on,tell us then.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not really. Go on,tell us then.



it is the make of the little blue car.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> it is the make of the little blue car.


Well I kinda gathered that.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well I kinda gathered that.



Easy to say that now


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Easy to say that now


So the so called car is really called a Peel?


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> So the so called car is really called a Peel?



No quite.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2019)

Peel P50.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Peel P50.


Now I am confused?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's sometimes a Fulvia HF, parked at the garage, in Batley, that we use for servicing/repairs
> Apparantly the owner has 2!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 482965



Now that Fulvia brings back memories for me .
In the early 80's a garage i worked at employed a similar aged receptionist and on her first day she asked me if i could check her "levels" well who cared about the Fulvia's levels when you were asked a question by a young blonde lady


----------



## raleighnut (2 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Now I am confused?



View: https://youtu.be/07ub5rBdrE4


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2019)

Sorry about the traffic to those of you in Weybridge yesterday, I was one of 293 Capri's attending the 50th birthday event at Brooklands.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Sorry about the traffic to those of you in Weybridge yesterday, I was one of 293 Capri's attending the 50th birthday event at Brooklands.]


Bet the AA was busy in the afternoon, wonder if they laid on extra staff?


----------



## Cavalol (9 Sep 2019)

Love the Capri, what model have you got?


----------



## Cavalol (9 Sep 2019)

Top two behaving (as much as they can) bottom one sprung a leak.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Bet the AA was busy in the afternoon, wonder if they laid on extra staff?


I owned two Capris. They were far from unreliable provided you kept up with the oil changes, Duckhams or GTX every 3000 miles.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I owned two Capris. They were far from unreliable provided you kept up with the oil changes, Duckhams or GTX every 3000 miles.


I think that is with rose tinted glasses, I also owned 2x Capri's, 2x Cortina's & 2x Escorts (oh how I wish I still had them, almost all under 10 years old were mostly rust) but none of them were anywhere near as reliable as my wife's Rav4, owned 5 years, it's had oil, air & tyre changes, not done a single other thing to it. It's now 12 years old & I don't think it's had an advisory yet.


----------



## booze and cake (9 Sep 2019)

I saw this today, for a 38 year old car it still looks modern, a classic design. Lotus Esprit.








And I saw this special edition version a while ago but have not posted it here. It's a 1978 version done in the black and gold colours of their Formula 1 Team sponsor, ciggie brand John Player Special, to celebrate Lotus winning the 1978 F1 world championships. One of only 300 made.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I think that is with rose tinted glasses, I also owned 2x Capri's, 2x Cortina's & 2x Escorts (oh how I wish I still had them, almost all under 10 years old were mostly rust) but none of them were anywhere near as reliable as my wife's Rav4, owned 5 years, it's had oil, air & tyre changes, not done a single other thing to it. It's now 12 years old & I don't think it's had an advisory yet.


Apples and pares, though. You have to judge cars by the standards of their time and Capris stacked up very well judged alongside to motors of the day.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Bet the AA was busy in the afternoon, wonder if they laid on extra staff?


I know of 3 cars which had issues, mostly overheating on the way in, though 1 on the way home along the M4. I gather all were self-repaired at the roadside, not something easily achieved with modern cars


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Apples and pares, though. You have to judge cars by the standards of their time and Capris stacked up very well judged alongside to motors of the day.


Not convinced I stopped buying Ford in around 1980/81 moved onto Citroen, Fiat & Renault which I found far more reliable


cosmicbike said:


> I know of 3 cars which had issues, mostly overheating on the way in, though 1 on the way home along the M4. I gather all were self-repaired at the roadside, not something easily achieved with modern cars


They certainly are, no chance unless you have the laptop & software with you


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (9 Sep 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I owned two Capris. They were far from unreliable provided you kept up with the oil changes, Duckhams or GTX every 3000 miles.



I had a Mk3 1.6L as my first car. My girlfriend at the time father was a car trader. It was really reliable but slow. I traded it in with him for a Mk1 VW Scirocco, IMVHO the best looking car they ever made as it looked like an Alfa or Lancia. It was a heap of crap though the worst car I have ever owned. I bought another one a couple of years later as I liked the look of them so much, that was a heap too. Rusty, over heating all the time, the second one head gasket failure. The Mk3 Capri came back to the car trader and I took it out for a drive (owned a Mk1 Astra at the time). It just felt so loose and slow compared to the FWD Astra. The back end was wobbling everywhere, like I always remember old Ford's with knackered bushes I'd imagine.



booze and cake said:


> I saw this today, for a 38 year old car it still looks modern, a classic design. Lotus Esprit.
> View attachment 484366
> 
> View attachment 484367
> ...



There's a guy with one of these in Whitehaven, Cumbria that I see every weekend. It's like the black one, but doesn't look as tidy as those two. Lovely looking car though.

I was stuck behind a convoy of classic cars in Mungriesdale, Cumbria on Saturday, Was some old Citroen or Renault estate at the front, a couple of old 3 wheeled sports cars (with one wheel at the back), 3 Citroen 2CV's and the most rare one to me was a Citroen Diane, I haven't seen one of those for ages, even if it is just a 2CV really, with sleeker lines. Nice to see some interesting cars, modern cars are so dull in comparison...


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I saw this today, for a 38 year old car it still looks modern, a classic design. Lotus Esprit.
> View attachment 484366
> 
> View attachment 484367
> ...


Fabulous design. Must be one of the lowest as well?


----------



## booze and cake (10 Sep 2019)

A couple of nice old Mercs in fantastic condition I saw today. This looks like a gangsters set of wheels......




How enormous is that boot, you could get a few bodies in there




Was this the last decent Mercedes they made before they started making horrible plastic chintzy cars? I'm showing my age now. but whenever I see one of these I think of the 80's TV show (although they had the convertible in the show)....."this is my boss Jonathon Hart, a self made millionaire, he's quite a guy. This is Mrs H, she's gorgeous, she's one lady who knows how to take care of herself. By the way, my name is Max, I take care of both of them, which ain't easy because when they met, it was murder". Such a classy car, and this one is spotless.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Sep 2019)

Following on from the chiselled lines of the Lotus Esprit I posted above, this afternoon I saw a rarity and one of the most crazy British cars ever. A 1985 Aston Martin Lagonda. This is one of only 645 ever made and I didn't realise how huge it was in real life, about 5.25 metres long apparently, which must make this a nightmare to park in London.








It could do with a wash. Weirdly it has a sunroof for those in the back seat but not one for those in the front. And another cool feature, it has petrol filler points on both sides of the car connected to the same tank, so you can just pull up at any available petrol pump and not have to remember if you've got the right side. I imagine filling up with petrol is something you have to do a lot in this car.


----------



## Chris S (19 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Following on from the chiselled lines of the Lotus Esprit I posted above, this afternoon I saw a rarity and one of the most crazy British cars ever. A 1985 Aston Martin Lagonda.


I always thought it looked like an Austin Princess with a boot


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Following on from the chiselled lines of the Lotus Esprit I posted above, this afternoon I saw a rarity and one of the most crazy British cars ever. A 1985 Aston Martin Lagonda. This is one of only 645 ever made and I didn't realise how huge it was in real life, about 5.25 metres long apparently, which must make this a nightmare to park in London.
> View attachment 485778
> 
> View attachment 485779
> ...


I know it's wrong, but I've always really liked the AM Lagonda


----------



## MarkF (20 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I know it's wrong, but I've always really liked the AM Lagonda



I thought it was ugly as hell when it came out, but it looks super cool in that pic amid all the modern bloated "blobs".


----------



## booze and cake (20 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I know it's wrong, but I've always really liked the AM Lagonda



I know what you mean, they are the epitome of conspicuous consumption, yet they are so of their time, and still have a charm today. Like @MarkF I used to dislike them more but they have grown on me over the years. And the interiors are amazing, you can sit there in luxury oblivious to the Marmite looks of the exterior.

I didn't get to photograph the inside of that one above, but found this pic online of another one with an amazing 80's avocado, beige and mahogany interior, complete with epic Star Trek style dashboard that looks an amazing place to sit.









In true 70's-80's calamitous UK car manufacturing style, the electronics alone ended up costing over 4 times the budget of the total car.

I saw this recently, and it too is ridiculously inappropriate to be driving about London, but I would love one converted to electric. Great for bike transport, this one has a motorbike in the back.




Here's a lovely and simple old BMW.




And these two are much more suited to city driving, both chronically short of horsepower, but still put a smile on the faces of their owners and passers-by. Two well looked after examples, though the Fiat's whitewalls need touching up.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Sep 2019)

I was at the HSCC race meeting at Brands Hatch today wher you'd expect a few classic owners to turn up to spectate - these are just three of them:
A Porsche Speedster, an MGA and a Ford Escort Mexico


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I know what you mean, they are the epitome of conspicuous consumption, yet they are so of their time, and still have a charm today. Like @MarkF I used to dislike them more but they have grown on me over the years. And the interiors are amazing, you can sit there in luxury oblivious to the Marmite looks of the exterior.
> 
> I didn't get to photograph the inside of that one above, but found this pic online of another one with an amazing 80's avocado, beige and mahogany interior, complete with epic Star Trek style dashboard that looks an amazing place to sit.
> View attachment 485950
> ...



I saw a cream Aston Martin Lagonda a few times when I was working in Mayfair in central London in the 1980s.

The registration letters were GCG - Gerald Charles Grosvenor, aka the Duke of Westminster.

He would have owned most of the streets he was driving along.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I saw this recently, and it too is ridiculously inappropriate to be driving about London, but I would love one converted to electric. Great for bike transport, this one has a motorbike in the back.


you're right, definitely out of order in London. Id love it though out here in rural Poshshire. I wouldn't use it, just roll it onto the driveway on sunny days and wax it while listening to Cadillac 3.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2019)

Sorry to continue the Aston Martin Lagonda thing, but I found these pics that I took at the Motor Show in 1983 at the launch of the Tickford version of the car (lousy quality due to me only owning a Kodak Disc film camera at the time) - it was the main reason I attended!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2019)

I'd seen this before, on a couple of trips down to Birmingham. but usually heavy traffic precludes braking & stopping there, but this Friday, I was lucky


Not certain what they are?
Bedford, for the 'Chinese 6'
Converted coach chassis?

It was registered to a 'L' plate ('73?)

Disused Garage
Hilliards Cross
A38 (south)
North of Lichfield


----------



## booze and cake (25 Sep 2019)

A few American ones spotted recently. I'm useless on identifying US cars, so don't know what these two versions of the same truck are. Despite the front end being styled like two cars stacked on top of each other in a scrapyard, I kind of like them in an ugly but functional kind of way. Anyone know what these are? Edit: these first two are by Chevy GMC.




This low rider version is even cooler.




Here's an older Chevy truck.




I've got no idea what this hot rod type thing is, anyone? It's not to my taste but some will like it.








And onto some Brits, these last two are more my taste. I don't know if these have achieved classic status yet, but I think they are worthy, even though I preferred the looks of its predecessor, the Griffith. Both are kind of reserved styling by TVR standards, a nice TVR Chimera in the best colour scheme for it I think.








But looks-wise despite being the tattiest of the bunch, this is my favourite. I've never seen one before, which is not surprising as according to Wiki they only made 127 of them between 1960-63. Very cool looking car, a Jenson 541 S.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2019)

I know they are not to everyone’s taste but whilst picking up my daughter from horse riding in my Skoda Favorit I saw this cheeky fella which made my day. Two Favorit’s in one place is a rare occasion unless you are at a car show. Old Skoda owners always let on unlike the new breed


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> A few American ones spotted recently. I'm useless on identifying US cars, so don't know what these two versions of the same truck are. Despite the front end being styled like two cars stacked on top of each other in a scrapyard, I kind of like them in an ugly but functional kind of way. Anyone know what these are? Edit: these first two are by Chevy GMC.
> View attachment 486590
> 
> This low rider version is even cooler.
> ...



Ooh, I like the Jensen a lot, having read a car magazine article on one a few years ago. I'd not realised so few were made as even now I believe they are quite modest money. I don't think I've ever seen one in the flesh


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 486631
> I know they are not to everyone’s taste but whilst picking up my daughter from horse riding in my Skoda Favorit I saw this cheeky fella which made my day. Two Favorit’s in one place is a rare occasion unless you are at a car show. Old Skoda owners always let on unlike the new breed


I like the Favorit, & the Felicia


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I like the Favorit, & the Felicia


Both very good cars and I really enjoy driving my Favorit Estate


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

I had a Felicia estate 1.6 as a loan car after my ex Wife bent my 405. I know loan cars are often hammered so run in quickly and loosely, and in their early years can be quite rapid (and in their later years oily and smoky) but this thing went like the clappers.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2019)

MarkF said:


> I thought it was ugly as hell when it came out, but it looks super cool in that pic amid all the modern bloated "blobs".


I am the same as you. I thought they looked like a grand piano .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I was at the HSCC race meeting at Brands Hatch today wher you'd expect a few classic owners to turn up to spectate - these are just three of them:
> A Porsche Speedster, an MGA and a Ford Escort Mexico
> View attachment 486141
> 
> ...


I think the MG A was a beautiful car. It is a shame that they didn't develop the 1500 twin cam engine properly as it was a very fast car for it's time .


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I had a Felicia estate 1.6 as a loan car after my ex Wife bent my 405. I know loan cars are often hammered so run in quickly and loosely, and in their early years can be quite rapid (and in their later years oily and smoky) but this thing went like the clappers.


The 1.6 lump was fast in the light Felicia shell but they had problems which was a shock to many owners who thought they were buying VW reliability.The thermostat was a major weak link for some reason along with the exhaust manifold but when it did run right it was nippy ! I prefer the old Skoda 1300 engine,it's reliable,economic and very cheap to maintain.


----------



## MarkF (26 Sep 2019)

booze and cake said:


> But looks-wise despite being the tattiest of the bunch, this is my favourite. I've never seen one before, which is not surprising as according to Wiki they only made 127 of them between 1960-63. Very cool looking car, a Jenson 541 S.
> View attachment 486597
> 
> View attachment 486598



Think that is my favourite in the thread, so far.............

I like things that look well preserved but well used, far more than I like concours cars. That colour scheme is so bad it's good, the bodywork and chrome also bad but good, the superb wheel trims set the whole thing off (are they original?) it is totally gorgeous.


----------



## Ian H (26 Sep 2019)

I didn't get a photo, but a splendidly polished rarity was parked in town a couple of days ago. An MGCGT.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Sep 2019)

@MarkF I was particularly attracted to the wheels on the Jenson too, they look great.

I only got a pic of it from the back, but the back is its best feature I think. A 1970 Opel GT.





There's been a few over the years, but this is still the best looking Volvo estate of all time in my opinion. A 1971 P1800 sports estate. 




They were built to last, according to wiki "In 1998, an 1800S owned by Irv Gordon (1940-2018) was certified as the highest mileage private vehicle driven by the original owner in non-commercial service — having exceeded three million miles (over 4.8 million km) as of 2013.
The Volvo styling after this went very square and tank like. And on the subject of tanks I saw this today, which I've never seen before. It too is a Volvo, designed for the Swedish Army its a Volvo L2104.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

I love Vo.vos, nut the L2104 is something else!


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Sep 2019)

Volvo,s wish I'd never parted with my S1 V70. I've a hankering for a V70R Phase I or II, but I'd settle for a 240 GLT estate to lug the dogs around in.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> The 1.6 lump was fast in the light Felicia shell but they had problems which was a shock to many owners who thought they were buying VW reliability.The thermostat was a major weak link for some reason along with the exhaust manifold but when it did run right it was nippy ! I prefer the old Skoda 1300 engine,it's reliable,economic and very cheap to maintain.



Yep, tell me about the 1.6 in the Felicia shell - I had the top of the range GLXi, and yes, it went like stink. It handled really well too. You could really chuck it about, knowing it would do what you wanted it to do; an unassuming car that managed to put a lot of poncier stuff to shame, equally good as a motorway muncher as it was on on swoopy b-roads.

And yes, I had thermostat and exhaust problems with it, the former on a number of occasions. Although to be fair, one of those was down to a faulty part, which was replaced FOC. Wasn't what killed it though - tinworm and the passage of time did for it eventually, which was a real shame.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yep, tell me about the 1.6 in the Felicia shell - I had the top of the range GLXi, and yes, it went like stink. It handled really well too. You could really chuck it about, knowing it would do what you wanted it to do; an unassuming car that managed to put a lot of poncier stuff to shame, equally good as a motorway muncher as it was on on swoopy b-roads.
> 
> And yes, I had thermostat and exhaust problems with it, the former on a number of occasions. Although to be fair, one of those was down to a faulty part, which was replaced FOC. Wasn't what killed it though - tinworm and the passage of time did for it eventually, which was a real shame.


It’s a shame the do called VW quality control did not go as far as good rust protection on the Felicia, I have seen so many go due to rust yet the previous model, the Favorit does not have as bad a problem. Still good cars though


----------



## Truth (29 Sep 2019)

Not a classic , far from it , but hoping it will be one day. Meanwhile I enjoy Bertie a LOT 🙂


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

My ex had a Poxster. It was alright actually, albeit a little tight for a gent of my generous dimensions.


----------



## Truth (29 Sep 2019)

🤣🤣 . In fairness I am 5 foot 5 and weigh 10 stone so its great for me but I would tend to agree the 986 Boxster is not the most roomy! The 987 is a little better I am told 👍


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Sep 2019)

Truth said:


> 🤣🤣 . In fairness I am 5 foot 5 and weigh 10 stone so its great for me but I would tend to agree the 986 Boxster is not the most roomy! The 987 is a little better I am told 👍


I got a 6 ft lad with a whole leg in plaster in mine once, courtesy of the roof opening


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

The ex had wanted a new MX5, but a visit to the dealers revealed that I cant get in one unless the roof was down, so the Poxster S it was.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Sep 2019)

Truth said:


> Not a classic , far from it , but hoping it will be one day. Meanwhile I enjoy Bertie a LOT 🙂
> View attachment 486991


986 Boxster’s are cracking cars ! I loved driving those and the Cayman when I worked for Porsche


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Sep 2019)

My classic earned her keep this weekend with a 350 mile round trip to Lincolnshire lugging my Spa Tourer and camping kit for a 200k Audax. The old bus never missed a beat even with all the horrendous weather.


----------



## rualexander (29 Sep 2019)

Saw these two beauties in same small town in France last week.


----------



## Truth (29 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> The ex had wanted a new MX5, but a visit to the dealers revealed that I cant get in one unless the roof was down, so the Poxster S it was.


Nearly went for an MX5 when I was having my mid life crisis but there's just something about a Porsche, always wanted one since I was a kid 🙂
Treated myself for my 50th birthday 😉
Mines only a 2.5 , the 'S' has got a bit more about it 👍


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Sep 2019)

It wasn't so much the lack of power when I had a 2.7, rather the 5 speed box had some peculiar ratios that could embarrass during an overtake. The S is a better car with a 6 speed, not necessarily because it has more power.


----------



## Truth (29 Sep 2019)

Agreed 👍


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2019)

Some nice machine's spotted at my regular dream spot .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

_Cas Am_
Methley Road
Castleford

'63 - '65 Dodge Dart


----------



## Cavalol (6 Oct 2019)

Truth said:


> Nearly went for an MX5 when I was having my mid life crisis but there's just something about a Porsche, always wanted one since I was a kid 🙂
> Treated myself for my 50th birthday 😉
> Mines only a 2.5 , the 'S' has got a bit more about it 👍



MX5 (at least in very high mileage 1.6 Mk1 format) are an absolute scream to drive. Keep weighing up an older Boxster and it would certainly seem the 2.5 and 2.7 are the ones to have. A couple of bigger engines are (iirc) quite prone to very expensive trouble.


----------



## booze and cake (6 Oct 2019)

@biggs682 that stunning POA Aston is a classic case of 'if you have to ask how much it is, you can't afford it' 

I've seen a Ford Consul before, but don't think I'd ever seen a Ford Consul Capri until today. Please excuse the idiot cameraman who managed to get one of his headphone cables in shot, but it does look nice from the back so I included it anyway. Nice old Rover too but I've already papped one of those so didn't bother again.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2019)

@booze and cake i was talking to a Triumph car restorer later on Sarurday pm and they reckoned circa £250k for the POA Aston 

And that Consul Capri is almost bat mobile like


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Oct 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @biggs682 that stunning POA Aston is a classic case of 'if you have to ask how much it is, you can't afford it'
> 
> I've seen a Ford Consul before, but don't think I'd ever seen a Ford Consul Capri until today. Please excuse the idiot cameraman who managed to get one of his headphone cables in shot, but it does look nice from the back so I included it anyway. Nice old Rover too but I've already papped one of those so didn't bother again.
> View attachment 488088
> ...


Early seventies I worked with a guy who had one. An Anglia wearing a medallion and a sock down it's pants.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Oct 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @biggs682 that stunning POA Aston is a classic case of 'if you have to ask how much it is, you can't afford it'
> 
> I've seen a Ford Consul before, but don't think I'd ever seen a Ford Consul Capri until today. Please excuse the idiot cameraman who managed to get one of his headphone cables in shot, but it does look nice from the back so I included it anyway. Nice old Rover too but I've already papped one of those so didn't bother again.
> View attachment 488088
> ...



And a classic Transit parked in front of it too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Cas Am_
> Methley Road
> Castleford
> 
> ...




Coincidentally, it appeared in a social media feed not that long ago

View: https://www.facebook.com/UKbarnfinds/photos/pcb.1642446339233363/1642445955900068/?type=3&theater



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1963-DODGE-TEXAS-POLICE-CAR-BARN-FIND/143401969215


----------



## Truth (6 Oct 2019)

Cavalol said:


> MX5 (at least in very high mileage 1.6 Mk1 format) are an absolute scream to drive. Keep weighing up an older Boxster and it would certainly seem the 2.5 and 2.7 are the ones to have. A couple of bigger engines are (iirc) quite prone to very expensive trouble.


I know little about cars in all honesty but , as you say , I hear the larger engine later models are prone to IMS failure.


----------



## booze and cake (7 Oct 2019)

I've always liked these. You don''t see many of them these days, especially not ones in great condition like this. Design collaboration between Peugeot and Pinninfarina, the Peugeot 505 GTi.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

The back end of that looks a lot like the back end of an Alfa Spider - which was also designed by Pininfarina...


----------



## Cavalol (7 Oct 2019)

Incredibly rugged things those old 505s, iirc they and the 504s were very popular exports to South Africa.


----------



## booze and cake (7 Oct 2019)

@Cavalol yes my uncle had a 504 estate and the thing was bomb proof, it lasted decades, even in Yorkshire. Like you say I think the African continent still has lots of them, along with the old Mercedes, and of course the bench mark by which other 4x4's are measured, the classic Toyota pick up and the Landcruiser. I saw a mint condition old Land Cruiser the other day, and must say it looked the muts nuts.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @Cavalol yes my uncle had a 504 estate and the thing was bomb proof, it lasted decades, even in Yorkshire. Like you say I think the African continent still has lots of them, along with the old Mercedes, and of course the bench mark by which other 4x4's are measured, the classic Toyota pick up and the Landcruiser. I saw a mint condition old Land Cruiser the other day, and must say it looked the muts nuts.
> View attachment 488185
> 
> View attachment 488186



I'd have a diesel 504 estate too

That was the last LandCruiser I really liked; 24v electrical system too!!

However, I saw this FJ in Richmond in October 2012 (when there for the _Richmond 10K_) - the North Yorkshire market town, not the southern upstart of the same name


----------



## Ian H (7 Oct 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @biggs682 that stunning POA Aston is a classic case of 'if you have to ask how much it is, you can't afford it'
> 
> I've seen a Ford Consul before, but don't think I'd ever seen a Ford Consul Capri until today. Please excuse the idiot cameraman who managed to get one of his headphone cables in shot, but it does look nice from the back so I included it anyway. Nice old Rover too but I've already papped one of those so didn't bother again.
> View attachment 488088


It was derived from the Ford Classic (a notchback like the smaller Anglia). Not one of Ford's successes, at least in commercial terms.


----------



## Cavalol (7 Oct 2019)

Those Landcruisers etc were tough as old boots mechanically, they just disintegrated in very quick time. Reliability wise, they'd knock LandRovers into a cocked hat.

Time has moved on with modern cars, but I find it hard to be preached to about emissions when some older diesels will happily run on veg oil. You won't get a new car doing that, at least not for long.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Oct 2019)

Don’t you just hate it when your friend tells you he has changed the alloys on his Golf Mk-1 and then waves a tempting BBS split rim carrot in your face hinting they will fit your car 😩😩😩
So this has now happened !


----------



## booze and cake (23 Oct 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Don’t you just hate it when your friend tells you he has changed the alloys on his Golf Mk-1 and then waves a tempting BBS split rim carrot in your face hinting they will fit your car 😩😩😩
> So this has now happened !
> View attachment 490248
> 
> ...




Oh, that's nice!!!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2019)

Sorry about this one but please forgive me as I could not resist getting a picture of my Trek and this old Roller


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2019)

Spotted on a side-lane, in that only goes to a swing-bridge over a Canal (pedestrian & key-controlled/gated access - for vehicles)

Presumably fibre-glass body?
'Solid' rear axle (not Jaguar IRS)


----------



## booze and cake (3 Nov 2019)

I love the curves on this old 1948 Chevrolet Fleetmaster, amazing condition and still looks great for a 71 year old car.


----------



## Chris S (5 Nov 2019)

booze and cake said:


> View attachment 490261


All the original 356s were left-hand drive. UK reproductions are easy to spot


----------



## booze and cake (6 Nov 2019)

@Chris S good knowledge, I thought it was a bit exotic to be left like that in a grotty area of London, that explains it.

And I've posted one before, but I do love the design, its such a cool looking car. And it looks good in white, although keeping it that clean over the coming months is going to be challenging. Jenson Interceptor.




And when its eventually scrapped, the boot would be great for growing tomatoes.


----------



## booze and cake (10 Nov 2019)

Paris>Dakar>East London.




And onto some more exotic looking old motors from this mornings ride.
Alfa Spider, alas it had a van parked right up close to it so couldn't get any side-on pics, but it was in excellent condition.




Lancia Delta Intergrale Evo 2, again in show room condition, amazing how these UK based old Italian cars still look so good, looks like they've lived most of their lives indoors, or been recently restored. Although they're both left hand drive so maybe they've recently arrived from much warmer, drier climes.




Here's a well used cool old Bentley, it _almost_ looks reserved by today's standards.








And we've seen these posted before, but this is one of the best examples I've ever seen, red leather interior and absolutely spotless. 51 years old and still indisputably one of the most beautiful cars ever made. I think I stood there for a good 5 minutes and just marvelled at it. A design masterpiece, it looks great from any angle, the E-type Jaguar.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Nov 2019)

Black is no colour for an E-Type. It looks like a low slung hearse.


----------



## booze and cake (10 Nov 2019)

Nope you're all wrong there, it makes the chrome really pop out, and as it stands there is one of the coolest cars ever in my opinion.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Black is no colour for an E-Type. It looks like a low slung hearse.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 492458


Jaguar's take on the Ferrari 250 Breadvan wasn't very successful, was it 

Linky: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_250_GT_SWB_Breadvan


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2019)

Mmmmmmmm, that Delta Integrale...


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2019)

I think all the Delta Integrales were left hand drive. Have another from Donington Park in September


----------



## Truth (10 Nov 2019)

My Godfather owned one..... loved it when he used to visit..... the neighbours all thought we had come into some money 😁


----------



## Truth (10 Nov 2019)

The E type I am talking about 🙂


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I think all the Delta Integrales were left hand drive. Have another from Donington Park in September
> View attachment 492549



Back when I was at uni (mid 90s), there used to be a red Martini-liveried one in the computer centre car park most days, along with a Lotus Esprit in Essex colours. Happy days.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I think all the Delta Integrales were left hand drive. Have another from Donington Park in September
> View attachment 492549


A smattering of the 8v were in RHD, converted professionally by the importer using genuine RHD Delta parts. However, it was fearfully expensive and only a dozen of so go the treatment.

Mine was LHD, which you quickly get used to. The honeymoon period was short lived, coming to a close when it failed an MOT so badly the list of failure points ran to a second side of A4. Silly stuff, but lots of it. They're hand grenades with thr pin already pulled.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Nov 2019)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 146400
> 
> Vauxhall Viva Convertible 'G' registration (1968) - according to Wikipedia "very rare"


That’s really rather nice! Shame they never went into production.


----------



## booze and cake (11 Nov 2019)

Another old Italian time capsule that looks like its just rolled out of the factory the year it was made, a 1985 Alfa GTV6.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Thats lovely, quite an elegant design. MOT history shows it has only 22000 miles, and is doing about a thousand a year so I'm guessing it's a fair weather toy.


----------



## Salar (11 Nov 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Paris>Dakar>East London.
> View attachment 492436



Mark Thatcher lost again then?


----------



## ukoldschool (11 Nov 2019)

booze and cake said:


> And now we come to my personal top 3. Not that I would turn down any of the above, they are all amazing, but if I was flush with oil money and had to leave the show with 3, they'd be........drum roll please.......this Ferrari engine Lancia 037. Again I've never seen one in real life, and it doesn't disappoint,just wow
> View attachment 472328



Sorry to ressurect an old post, but 037's did not have a Ferrari engine (that was sort of the Stratos, which used the engine from the Dino 246, which wasnt actually a Ferrari, but most owners put Ferrari badges on), they had a supercharged Lampredi designed 2.0 twin cam 4 pot. 
The only Lancia to have an actual Ferrari engine was the Thema 8.32 which had a V8 based on the one from a 308 (but detuned, and mounted transversely)


----------



## booze and cake (11 Nov 2019)

Well that's cleared that up


----------



## ukoldschool (11 Nov 2019)

Lovely thread, excellent snaps from you @booze and cake  see youve been past a car I see regularly in Tooting on my way to work (red american 50's thing).


----------



## booze and cake (11 Nov 2019)

Thanks, yes I get about. Ah yes I know the one you mean, the lovely curvy red Ford. Excellent knowledge by the way


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Thats lovely, quite an elegant design. MOT history shows it has only 22000 miles, and is doing about a thousand a year so I'm guessing it disintegrated with rust about 20 years ago and just recently been renovated


EFA


----------



## bigjim (11 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Early seventies I worked with a guy who had one. An Anglia wearing a medallion and a sock down it's pants.


I think they were earlier. I remember looking at one for sale in the late 60s second hand for about £50.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2019)

saw this in Tadcaster yesterday afternoon

I'll assume it's in private hands, as it was in a public car-park
Not the kind of place you normally see a hearse parked up?
(Crab Garth, by the bus station)


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Nov 2019)

I wasnt sure you could make a scorpio look any uglier than it did originally, but it turns out I was wrong!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (18 Nov 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @Chris S good knowledge, I thought it was a bit exotic to be left like that in a grotty area of London, that explains it.
> 
> And I've posted one before, but I do love the design, its such a cool looking car. And it looks good in white, although keeping it that clean over the coming months is going to be challenging. Jenson Interceptor.
> View attachment 491950
> ...


When I was a teenager back in the 70`s I just loved this car, probably due to it being used in The Protectors with Nyree Dawn Porter and Robert Vaughn. I just loved it and still think it iconic. I was lucky enough to have a ride in one and all I can say that it held to the road like glue, which a lot of cars then perhaps did`nt at speed. I don`t ever recall seeing a white one. I have seen turquoise and maroon and red at the Haynes motor museum. Despite as a teenager saying that one day I would own one, I never did. At least they never rusted on the body being made from aluminium. I can still dream, thanks for sharing that photo. Incidentally they also made a four wheel drive version named the Intercepter FF (Ferguson Formula). It was easy to tell the difference because it had a double air intake on the front wing.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

I saw a lovely little Fiat Topolino this morning. No pics though, as I was driving.


----------



## booze and cake (18 Nov 2019)

My favourite classic car spots over the lat week. Another immaculate E Type Jaguar.








Here's a better pic of the Triumph Vitesse in front of it.




A Mercedes 280 SE Convertible.








An excellent condition Porsche 928.




And I guess from the reg plate that has this registered from 1974, that this is a replica, if it is its a good one. Love the huge lights, bet they cost a fortune these days. The SS Jaguar 100.




The SS brand of car stood for Swallow Sidecar hinting at the company's past. A certain Mr Hitler in WW2 gave the abbreviation 'SS' a much more sinister connotation, and was not the kind of branding you want on a post war British sports car. So in 1945 they changed the name to Jaguar. Wow I never knew that.

But my favourite, and a real discovery, and something I've never even heard of. This is just the sort of retro Italian styling I love, the design is by Bertone and rather than a screaming Italian engine, instead it has big burbling Ford 5.7 Litre V8. This one is from 1974, the last year the company made cars, unfortunately it was right after the OPEC oil crisis of 1973, which signalled the end of big gas guzzling cars like this,. As a result these are very rare. The colour is great too, so damn cool. . Behold, the Iso Rivolta Lele.












Note: the old Mercedes 180 parked in front of it is the same one I photographed on page 24.

While looking up that I discovered Giotto Bizzarrini, who worked for Ferrari on their legendary 250 GTO. He left Ferrari to work for Iso. However Iso's owner Renzo Rivolta was more interested in making road cars, whereas Bizzarrini was more interested in racing, so he split with them and set up his own outfit, and went on to make this, the amazing looking Bizzarrini 5300 GT Strada. I love the interior and exterior, in fact I think from the rear its one of the best looking designs from the golden era of car design for me, when cars looked fast and beautiful. Feast your eyes on this:
https://silodrome.com/bizzarrini-5300-gt/
At the end of that is a link to a cool short film about Luciano Rupolo who has some exotic cars, including another Iso, a stunning Ferrari 250 GTE, and for Porsche fans also tells the tale of his discovery, rebuild and eventual sale of Porsche #004 .


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2019)

booze and cake said:


> My favourite classic car spots over the lat week. Another immaculate E Type Jaguar.
> View attachment 493358
> 
> View attachment 493359
> ...


Err that Herald is a Vitesse (twin headlights)


----------



## booze and cake (18 Nov 2019)

@raleighnut cheers, corrected


----------



## Profpointy (18 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Err that Herald is a Vitesse (twin headlights)



I had a Vitesse and it was a hoot


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

Nothing quite like the noise from a 5.7 litre V8...

Except about 20 of them, at full chat, heading straight towards you.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

Of course, not strictly on the classic cars theme, but this is what I mean...  You can feel your bones turning to jelly - the noise is just something else... (I just plucked a random pic from 2004 out of my archive)


----------



## ukoldschool (19 Nov 2019)

wow that Lele is amazing, what a colour!


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Nov 2019)

On route to Bordeaux, no surprise that not one original among them, still a few bobs worth and a very nervous tractor unit driver. Three Kirkhams, two Pilgrims, and a Dax Tojeiro. Old time version of transporting similar products thrown in for light relief.
A BRA 289 in front of a very real and very rare Bentley, the Bentley was on a 4,000km tour of the nicer bits of Europe.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2019)

Eh, makes today's spot rather mundane...

An S-plate Rover SD1 in royal blue.

Can't say much more than that as I was driving, but nice to see one still out and about - and in rather good nick too.


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 492458


Would you be seen dead in that?


----------



## Profpointy (28 Nov 2019)

booze and cake said:


> My favourite classic car spots over the lat week. Another immaculate E Type Jaguar.
> View attachment 493358
> 
> View attachment 493359
> ...



All those are lovely; even the Porker and the yank-itallian


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> Would you be seen dead in that?


No hopefully I'd be in a box. 

As for my Hearse of choice it'd be this,





Based in Derby so quite nearby. 

EDIT - Sorry they're based in Sheffield so a bit further but hey if I'm dead I don't give a flying feck although a couple of laps of Donnington on route would be cool.


----------



## stephec (28 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Eh, makes today's spot rather mundane...
> 
> An S-plate Rover SD1 in royal blue.
> 
> Can't say much more than that as I was driving, but nice to see one still out and about - and in rather good nick too.


It's still a good looking car today.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

stephec said:


> It's still a good looking car today.



Very much so. The looks have not become as dated as some of its contemporaries, but then on the flip side, the design was pushing the boundaries at the time.

Made a cracking race car as well...


----------



## simon the viking (3 Feb 2020)

Here's a classsic Mercedes that came into our carpark roday






























It was on a J reg suffix so 70/71 apparently 245 of these 280se coupes were made RHD so pretty rare... he used it as his everyday car until a couple of years ago.. but now has an MX5 as his runaround he's taking this to the Ardennes in the summer for a classic merc rally

Edit dont know why it duplicated the pictures but its pretty so I'll leave em!


----------



## Profpointy (3 Feb 2020)

simon the viking said:


> Here's a classsic Mercedes that came into our carpark roday
> View attachment 503203
> 
> 
> ...



Those older Mercs are lovely aren't they? I get the impression they were very well engineered and built to last too. The current ones are all horrid to my eyes, and I gather their reputation for quality is much reduced too.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Feb 2020)

Battleship grey, red seats, red ragtop - what's not to like?






Feel free to guess the car...(stonewall classic)


----------



## Gunk (3 Feb 2020)

Moggy minor


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Moggy minor



I don't think so... Can't see the 4-ish inch wide step on the bonnet that should be there... 

Seams down the a-pillar, central instrument binnacle, door pockets, "posh" interior and teeny, tiny wipers... 

My guess is either a Riley Elf or a Wolseley Hornet


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

Mini ragtop conversion.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2020)

Picked this up today


----------



## simon the viking (20 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Picked this up today
> 
> View attachment 505353
> 
> ...


Nice! Much work required?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2020)

Complete with period minilites


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2020)

Both floor pans have been done, along with heater channels & front inner wings, it appears very solid, needs some paint on the bonnet & roof, may have to do a full respray. Engine seems good, hadn't been started for over 18 months, put some new fuel in connected battery & away it went, well apart from a fuel hose that had perished & sprayed fuel all over the engine.


----------



## Gunk (20 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Picked this up today
> 
> View attachment 505353
> 
> ...



Nice, looks like a 1300. I had an identical car back in 1982 when I was 17.


----------



## ozboz (20 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Picked this up today
> 
> View attachment 505353
> 
> ...



I had one same colour , G reg , i had trouble getting a clutch for it , eventually got one but it was a Combi clutch , the bloke in the VW parts said some had these bigger clutch plates etc that were actually Combi ones , after all the trouble of getting it sorted I turned it over on a lane near Whitchurch Hampshire !!


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Nice, looks like a 1300. I had an identical car back in 1982 when I was 17.


It's got a 1600 fitted not had chance to see if it's original yet, has disc brakes on the front as well, again not sure if they are standard, it's still on the back of the truck it was dark when I got back. I'd also delivered the buggy in my avatar to it's new owner & done 10 hours behind the wheel so when I got home I'd had enough


----------



## Gunk (20 Feb 2020)

Should be a 1300 twin port. I’m surprised it had survived, the early ‘70’s we’re not a high point for Beetle build quality, most crumbled away.


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Should be a 1300 twin port. I’m surprised it had survived, the early ‘70’s we’re not a high point for Beetle build quality, most crumbled away.


I can only vouch for one but a colleague had a K or maybe L reg one too, so 1971, 1972 ?, the rust on it was ...very extensive, bearing in mind that was in 1977. Not much life left in it after only 5 or 6 years use.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Should be a 1300 twin port. I’m surprised it had survived, the early ‘70’s we’re not a high point for Beetle build quality, most crumbled away.


It's a 1600 AD engine according to https://www.heritagepartscentre.com/uk/vw-aircooled-engine-codes it fits right for the age of it 8/70/7/73 as date of first reg is 01/06/1972


----------



## Jody (20 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It's got a 1600 fitted not had chance to see if it's original yet,



I think it's had the engine replaced some years ago looking at the serial number.


----------



## Gunk (20 Feb 2020)

The 1600 twin port was introduced for the “big Beetle” the 1302s and 1303s. Yours would have been a 1300. But all the engines are all interchangeable (with some minor clutch mods) I had a 1965 single port 1300 running in my 1972 1300 after the old engine let go. So most by now have been swapped.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2020)

Jody said:


> I think it's had the engine replaced some years ago looking at the serial number.


Yep I reckon you are right, that extra 10bhp makes all the difference


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Moggy minor


Apologies - forgot about this. Anyway, correct!


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

I used to car share with a guy that ran a mid 60s Beetle all year round. He was a karting champion in his youth and we'd spend most of the journey too and from work going sideways.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2020)

You could stick a Porsche 356 motor in the Beetle, same floor pan or even take it out to 'Variant' spec (1800) I think 2.2 is about the max that the block will take but then you're into mega money to keep reliability (Carillo rods etc)


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

Aye, when I was in my teens I once saw a beetle parked up with a Porschewagen badge. Me and my spotty mates were eying it up when the owner returned, and he was happy to show is the early 912E motor in there.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2020)

Son's already researching on how the fit a Scoobie motor in it


----------



## Ian H (20 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Aye, when I was in my teens I once saw a beetle parked up with a Porschewagen badge. Me and my spotty mates were eying it up when the owner returned, and he was happy to show is the early 912E motor in there.



I'm not sure I'd like to drive that in anything other than a straight line.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2020)

Came across this pair yesterday, yellow one had been there a few days but the white one was new


----------



## Ian H (4 Mar 2020)

Riding a Sunday 200 south of Manchester, my companion pointed out the kinds of cars in evidence on the roads around Alderley Edge and surrounding area. A smattering of Lamborghinis, Ferraris, and Maseratis in amongst the more prosaic 4x4 Porsches and BMWs. It was all a bit weird.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Mar 2020)

Ian H said:


> Riding a Sunday 200 south of Manchester, my companion pointed out the kinds of cars in evidence on the roads around Alderley Edge and surrounding area. A smattering of Lamborghinis, Ferraris, and Maseratis in amongst the more prosaic 4x4 Porsches and BMWs. It was all a bit weird.


Premiership footballers' territory, among others.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2020)

Ian H said:


> Riding a Sunday 200 south of Manchester, my companion pointed out the kinds of cars in evidence on the roads around Alderley Edge and surrounding area. A smattering of Lamborghinis, Ferraris, and Maseratis in amongst the more prosaic 4x4 Porsches and BMWs. It was all a bit weird.


None of them classics though I suspect, just run of the mill modern tat, not jealous at all, often wondered if I had the money to spare to buy a Lamborghinis, Ferraris, and Maseratis et al, whether I would or not.


----------



## Gunk (4 Mar 2020)

Not that modern, now 30+ years old, there’s a big market for emerging classics just check out the prices of clean Mk 2 Golf GTI’s and E30 BMW’s


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Mar 2020)

booze and cake said:


> Another old Italian time capsule that looks like its just rolled out of the factory the year it was made, a 1985 Alfa GTV6.
> View attachment 492614
> 
> View attachment 492615




Pity the repair was poorly matched up, lovely car


----------



## HMS_Dave (4 Mar 2020)

I used to have a Reliant Scimitar 3.0 V6 Essex engine. Straight through pipes and sounded delicious. I uprated the cam and had the heads fettled over by an engine builder. Still not amazingly fast but you got from A to B Louder  Unfortunately i had an imbecile go into the side of it coming out of a supermarket and because it is fibreglass, it crumpled like a cheap suit... I had some work done but i sold it on... I sadly lost all but one of the pictures as i had a Hard drive corruption and i didn't have them backed up. Still, memories are good...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2020)

Not really 'classics', more of a '_You Don't See Those Every Day'._.

This morning, whilst nipping to a friends house after a visit to my barbers (*1* )
This was on Potovens Lane, at Lofthouse Gate
I think the screen-bag for 'No VED'


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10219909232033467&set=a.10218443563192662&type=3&theater



And, this is the other, when I was going to meet daughter & her b/f, after he'd taken a hire-car back
I see this regularly, but rarely when in a position to stop

Circa 17:15
Leeds Road
Glasshoughton
(near the big ASDA Superstore)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10219910805512803&set=a.10218443563192662&type=3&theater





*1. *Her husband had a couple of interesting vehicles, including the one undergoing restoration/renovation
This is one of his fleet, which tends to draw attention from the '40-50 something' Officers

View: https://twitter.com/WYPDogs/status/489499211659243520?s=20


The newly acquired (well, about 6 months) was manufactured in 1969, in America, & will be painted in a colour by the name of 'Hugger Orange'....
I'm promised a good look at it, when completed


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2020)

The Audi 100 and its 200 stablemate are thinking mans classics. The first mass produced cars to take aerodynamics seriously...obsessively seriously for the time. Very usable today if you can find a straight one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2020)

'Co-Op car-park'
West Street
Normanton

(Friday 6th)

A daily driver, I sometimes see it pottering around


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Mar 2020)

Been out playing with my toy up Rivington today. New alloys fitted which finally fill the arches !


----------



## Gunk (7 Mar 2020)

Wow comrade, that’s a survivor 😮


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

Walking the dog this morning I spied a rather lovely Gilbern Invader parked on a driveway. Alas, I don't habitually carry a phone else I'd have snapped a pic.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2020)

My woodwork teacher had a dark green one in the 70's that's what got me into kitcars


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Wow comrade, that’s a survivor 😮


Thanks, it has a few scuffs but with only 63k miles on the clock it’s definitely a keeper. I have a hatchback waiting in the drive as well with the same mileage but body is a bit tatty, still worth saving though


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Mar 2020)

Back out today doing Dad Taxi for my little darlings so I took a few more snaps around Rivington


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2020)

A family trip to Pickering (up to press) on this coming Sunday

With two particular points of interest;
https://mathewsons.co.uk/ (known from the TV series '_Bangers & Cash_')

https://www.nymr.co.uk/


----------



## Mrs M (10 Mar 2020)

Wee car on holiday 
Bike was almost same size


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Wee car on holiday
> Bike was almost same size
> View attachment 507898
> 
> View attachment 507899



Ooooo, a Fiat Topolino!


----------



## Salar (11 Mar 2020)

I hired one of those many years ago when holidaying in Greece.

There was a hole in the drivers side floor where I could watch the road go by underneath. 

Also the handbrake and brakes in general were useless, which I found out at the top of a gravel mountain track.

Fun and Games.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2020)

Salar said:


> I hired one of those many years ago when holidaying in Greece.


Yeah I've never understood why anyone would want to buy a bike with such fat tyres, must take hell of a effort to overcome the rolling resistance


----------



## MarkF (11 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, a Fiat Topolino!



I think it's a Seat 600, these cars are still all over the Spanish interior today, in the 1960's to early 1970's these were about the only affordable car for an average family because under Franco imports were too expensive. Made in Spain under licence from Fiat, they were known as "Ombligos"(Bellybuttons), everybody has one.


----------



## figbat (11 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> I think it's a Seat 600, these cars are still all over the Spanish interior today, in the 1960's to early 1970's these were about the only affordable car for an average family because under Franco imports were too expensive. Made in Spain under licence from Fiat, they were known as "Ombligos"(Bellybuttons), everybody has one.


Pretty sure it’s a Fiat 600, judging by the front ‘badge’ and decoration.


----------



## MarkF (11 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> Pretty sure it’s a Fiat 600, judging by the front ‘badge’ and decoration.


A chance, but I doubt it, they were not imported into Spain, it'd be odd to buy a Fiat when there are 1000's Seats to choose from.
Seat badge and trim.


----------



## figbat (11 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> A chance, but I doubt it, they were not imported into Spain, it'd be odd to buy a Fiat when there are 1000's Seats to choose from.
> Seat badge and trim.
> 
> View attachment 507988


Judging by the hashtag, it’s a Fiat.

View: https://www.facebook.com/1602493686430605/posts/3093811093965516/?substory_index=0


----------



## ukoldschool (12 Mar 2020)

talk about obstinate! regardless of what a clueless person on facebook and yourself think its a SEAT not a FIAT


----------



## figbat (12 Mar 2020)

ukoldschool said:


> talk about obstinate! regardless of what a clueless person on facebook and yourself think its a SEAT not a FIAT


I respectfully disagree. The "clueless person on facebook" is the car's owner. The badge assembly on the front is that of the Fiat, not the Seat. I'll concede that it is possible that it is a Seat with a Fiat badge/bonnet, but I will assert my belief that it appears to be a Fiat 600 and the owner of the car appears to agree with me.

Obstinate? I prefer pedantic, but that's semantics.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> I will assert my belief that it appears to be a Fiat 600 and the owner of the car appears to agree with me.


Just because the owners thinks it's a Fiat doesn't mean it is  sometimes they are clueless, I personally don't know or for that matter really care.


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2020)

The badge assembly on the yellow car is the very same as the one on the white car, which is a SEAT. The yellow car could be a FIat, but like I said, the buyer would have to ignore many examples of essentially the same car made in Spain and import a Fiat from Italy, highly unlikely and proper crackers. I've criss-crossed Spain and seen umpteen 600's, 100% of them have been made in Spain SEAT's, unsurprisnigly. However, if you showed a non-spaniard, one they'd think "FIAT" I suppose.


----------



## figbat (12 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> The badge assembly on the yellow car is the very same as the one on the white car, which is a SEAT. The yellow car could be a FIat, but like I said, the buyer would have to ignore many examples of essentially the same car made in Spain and import a Fiat from Italy, highly unlikely and proper crackers. I've criss-crossed Spain and seen umpteen 600's, 100% of them have been made in Spain SEAT's, unsurprisnigly. However, if you showed a non-spaniard, one they'd think "FIAT" I suppose.


OK. I'll just leave this here then.


----------



## MarkF (12 Mar 2020)

You do that, I'll leave you with this, the badges changed for both, often, it's a 1970 model

http://img03.platesmania.com/190510/o/12841258.jpg

Nice information on their history.
Naval Gazing.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2020)

I'm keeping my head below the parapet...


----------



## figbat (12 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> You do that, I'll leave you with this, the badges changed for both, often, it's a 1970 model
> 
> http://img03.platesmania.com/190510/o/12841258.jpg
> 
> ...


Now I will concede. It was the badge shape that pushed me to Fiat. The one you first showed in evidence was not the same design but this new one above does look like the car in question. I’m happy to be convinced and proved wrong by the right argument!


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2020)

So what is it then a VW?


----------



## figbat (12 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> So what is it then a VW?


Bugatti


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> Bugatti


Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2020)

Snapped an opportunistic pic of the MK3 Gilbern Invader that has appeared in the village.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

Sorting through a few old prints the other day, & found this in a packet
Writing states

_Doncaster Custom Show
June 1988_

So I scanned it, for you folks

Type 3 saloon
'Cal-Look' was the rage back then, it looks nice
(I like the estate varients too)


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

I currently have a set of 16" Alloys for a MGF for sale on Ebay, a guy in the US has contacted me asking if I'll ship them to the US to put on this TR7, I said I won't ship, but he can have them collected if he makes all the arrangements.


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Snapped an opportunistic pic of the MK3 Gilbern Invader that has appeared in the village.
> 
> View attachment 508173



They really could do with some Wet and Forget on that wall.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

Spotted this morning, whilst walking back up to collect daughters car off from its MoT test

Mill Lane
Hanging Heaton
Batley


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Mar 2020)

Love the van. My folks bought a brand new one, B442 ABH, when I was a nipper and had it converted. We covered all of Europe (of old) in my youth. It's the reason I did my own, though being a T5.1 not a classic...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I currently have a set of 16" Alloys for a MGF for sale on Ebay, a guy in the US has contacted me asking if I'll ship them to the US to put on this TR7, I said I won't ship, but he can have them collected if he makes all the arrangements.
> 
> View attachment 510783



I used to have one of those. Loved it.


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2020)

Mrs D had a new MGTF when I first met her. Young blonde lass flying about with the roof down was too much for the Drago testosterone levels to bear.


----------



## Ian H (31 Mar 2020)

Here's an old classic, just needs a little TLC.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

If you can find the the vin plate that's worth £600 if you can then get DVLA to give you a V5C


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2020)

I bet there will be loads of classic cars that won't see tarmac in 2020


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I bet there will be loads of classic cars that won't see tarmac in 2020


Mine can see it, it's about 5 feet in front of the front bumper, whether it actually touches it is another matter


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2020)

Ian H said:


> Here's an old classic, just needs a little TLC.
> 
> View attachment 511640



Looks like a Mk3 Mini...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (31 Mar 2020)

This Austin 1300 I saw out a week or so before the lock down, a lovely spring like day to take classic car out.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I bet there will be loads of classic cars that won't see tarmac in 2020



Lots of shows have already been cancelled. Given I've had a pair of wings delivered for the Capri I guess I'll SORN her for now and get my welding hat on. Tempted to go for one last drive first, probably a shopping trip in the current climate.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Lots of shows have already been cancelled. Given I've had a pair of wings delivered for the Capri I guess I'll SORN her for now and get my welding hat on. Tempted to go for one last drive first, probably a shopping trip in the current climate.


I'm sort of the same with the Beetle, I've emailed the insurance to ask if I can temporarily change the address where it's stored, I want to put it up at my fathers house & bring the kit car down.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (31 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I currently have a set of 16" Alloys for a MGF for sale on Ebay, a guy in the US has contacted me asking if I'll ship them to the US to put on this TR7, I said I won't ship, but he can have them collected if he makes all the arrangements.
> 
> View attachment 510783



After I sold my 7 I bought a 1966 TR4a IRS, red with a Surrey top, just like this one in the picture. We had years of fun blatting about in that, going to car club weekends up and down the country. The braapp braapp noise from the exhaust when going under bridges was fab. Overdrive on 2nd, 3rd and 4th gears too. Ah, the memories.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

Many years ago I got a call from a friend, actually probably not a call pre mobile days, he probably rode over to ask me to go look at a Triumph TR6 with him, we went over to where the car was, it was only when the owner up the garage door & there was a Triumph GT6, that he realised it wasn't the car he thought he was going to look at. He still bought it & I've still never driven a TR6


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2020)

A local MKII Golf which seems to get regular use.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2020)

Another from my evening perambulation - an mid 70s Land Rover.


----------



## Ian H (3 Apr 2020)

I used to see this regularly, then it vanished and I thought it might have ceased to be. I was rather pleased to see it pottering up the High Street.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Apr 2020)

Moskvich 

I like those, but not as much as Lada 1500 estates


----------



## Profpointy (3 Apr 2020)

Ian H said:


> Here's an old classic, just needs a little TLC.
> 
> View attachment 511640



The estate in the country you were left in your uncle's will


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2020)

Seen from Aberford Road, on my commute to work this morning
Parked at Stanley Hall


----------



## MarkF (10 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Seen from Aberford Road, on my commute to work this morning
> Parked at Stanley Hall
> 
> View attachment 514052


Good grief, that is a horible colour to inflict on such a lovely car.

I saw a Lada today, the box/Fiat clone one, I'd forgotten all about them, they were all over the place when I was younger, often as taxis, now it must be years since I last saw another. I'd have thought they'd be classics by now with top retro appeal, where did they all go?


----------



## gbb (10 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Moskvich
> 
> I like those, but not as much as Lada 1500 estates


Late 1970s maybe, a guy at work had a Moskvich, jet black and ugly....and rusty, very rusty.
The adverts at the time exalted 'built for the Russian winter"
Shame they weren't built for the British winter


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2020)

Daughters b/f has got a new car...
Well. not new, it's a* lot* older than he is!!
An odd car, in a way, for a 20 year old......

In fact, twice his age, as it's a late 1978 registration


Adaptors (or replacement hubs). as MGs of that age were on alloys
It's been re-trimmed, as it's got black leather (or leather-cloth) not the stripy velour
Apparantly, it's been resprayed too, as it was orange


Sorry, not the best of images













MarkF said:


> Good grief, that is a horible colour to inflict on such a lovely car.
> 
> I saw a Lada today, the box/Fiat clone one, I'd forgotten all about them, they were all over the place when I was younger, often as taxis, now it must be years since I last saw another. I'd have thought they'd be classics by now with top retro appeal, where did they all go?



I remember them very well, based on the Fiat 124
I quite fancy the 1500 estate, or the 1600ES saloon


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Apr 2020)

Watching 'Apex' at the mo, just finished the Juan Fangio story.
Apex is a bit dull, its about hypercars, of which the narrator at the start boldly claims, "Hypercars are beyond art". What the hell that means i have no idea


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Apr 2020)

Quick update....the boss of Bugatti has literally just said, "We don't build cars that get from A to B. We build cars that get from A to A"
What, so they don't go anywhere? Donut.


----------



## Deafie (16 Apr 2020)

Saw this on Sundays lunch stop. Never saw one in the flesh before, it's quite cool looking.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2020)

Jenson-Healey

It's been at a local garage, for a lot of years, but always blocked in by customers cars (even on a weekend)
And the modified Discovery too






https://wbmotors.wixsite.com/garageservices
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363084

Strictly (legally) speaking, I doubt the tyres on the Discovery aren't road-legal for it. due to lower speed-ratings, that the vehicles maximum?







In the past, I've seen a different J-H there, &a Lancia Monte-Carlo!


----------



## Cavalol (18 Apr 2020)

I'd love a Moscovitch, or better still a 2T Wartburg. Still, for a short time at least, one Russian car is under my wing...




































Apologies if I've put this on before, my memory is terrible. I had an XJ-S V12 (3mpg in moving slow traffic!) but didn't use it, so did a deal with this. It's erm 'entertaining' to drive (heavy steering, dire brakes) but equally great fun and has (so far) only attracted nice comments from people who stop and talk about it. They were never considered as the greatest cars in the world, but were actually pretty rugged and not as bad as some people would have you believe.
This one has been fitted with a fuel injection system from a slightly later Lada (Niva 4x4, irrc) which helped with reliability and driveability, and has only done 20,900 miles from new. For those who subscribe to the brilliant 'Hubnut' channel on YouTube, Ian did a comprehensive test drive of this car when the former keeper had it, said former keeper having invested a great deal of time and money into the car.

Anyhow, it's been fun but will be off to pastures new if it sells on eBay (or elsewhere) as I'm trying co concentrate on collecting mopeds, scooters and motorbikes now. It's easier to store them and they can be SORNED when not in use as they're in storage. Can't deny it's been great fun owning and driving this in the short time I have.

( @Richard A Thackeray as requested)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 516066
> 
> ...



@Cavalol

Many thanks!
The interior is so reminscent of the Fiat 128, my father once had, when i was in my (very)early teens


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Apr 2020)

Something a bit different from yesterday.


----------



## MarkF (18 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> I'd love a Moscovitch, or better still a 2T Wartburg. Still, for a short time at least, one Russian car is under my wing...



Here you go then, I noticed this the other day as I was looking for a MK1 Rover 75 to pootle about in. Gorgeous colour scheme.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moskvich...675418?hash=item3b43175e5a:g:4w8AAOSwiN1dCOlb


----------



## Cavalol (18 Apr 2020)

/\

I believe that fella suffered a flood at his premises, which got to a few cars. Must have been gutting as he has lots of nice motors.


----------



## gbb (18 Apr 2020)

As a late teen I used to hitch hike a lot, I got a lift in a Jensen Healey. I seem to remember it wasnt a great place to be, kinda basic. Lovely looking car but....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> Here you go then, I noticed this the other day as I was looking for a MK1 Rover 75 to pootle about in. Gorgeous colour scheme.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moskvich...675418?hash=item3b43175e5a:g:4w8AAOSwiN1dCOlb
> 
> View attachment 516092



Substantially drier there, than it was in February
I was parked on that road (to old bridge) & the Aire was level with the bank tops

Dropping down (where the sign is), you were lower than the water
Saturday 22nd February
By Tues 25th, the town had a foot to 18" of water in it


















And, the garage in question


----------



## Cavalol (18 Apr 2020)

gbb said:


> As a late teen I used to hitch hike a lot, I got a lift in a Jensen Healey. I seem to remember it wasnt a great place to be, kinda basic. Lovely looking car but....



Whenever I think of Jensons, I remember as a young tyre fitter (probably about 1985) when a couple who'd driven an Interceptor into the place I worked with a flat tyre. They'd come from South Wales and when I asked the bloke what the economy was like he said 'Put it this way, boot it hard enough and you'll see the fuel gauge move'.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Whenever I think of Jensons, I remember as a young tyre fitter (probably about 1985) when a couple who'd driven an Interceptor into the place I worked with a flat tyre. They'd come from South Wales and when I asked the bloke what the economy was like he said 'Put it this way, boot it hard enough and you'll see the fuel gauge move'.


Aye another car without a carb, they've got a little guy with a bucket chucking fuel in.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Apr 2020)

Not the nicest but very clean!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Whenever I think of Jensons, I remember as a young tyre fitter (probably about 1985) when a couple who'd driven an Interceptor into the place I worked with a flat tyre. They'd come from South Wales and when I asked the bloke what the economy was like he said 'Put it this way, boot it hard enough and you'll see the fuel gauge move'.



It was the same with our XKR, if you were in heavy traffic, or a twisting/up & down road, I've seen 2MPG from it
(on the other hand, 30MPG returning from Cardiff)













Likewise, quite a few years ago, I had a 90CSW, that was a genuine factory V8
That was a thirsty beast, taking a twin-axle 'BWSOW' up the A65, to 'The Lakes' (& Keswick) was very definitely a sub-10MPG run


----------



## Cavalol (20 Apr 2020)

That Jag is a beauty, eclipses the 3mpg stuck in slow moving traffic I had from my XJ-S V12 too!

Is the XKR the one that shared a body shell with the DB7?


----------



## MarkF (20 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> That Jag is a beauty, eclipses the 3mpg stuck in slow moving traffic I had from my XJ-S V12 too!



It is and they get better looking with each passing year.

I had one just like the below, 4.0L straight 6, it had a drop down digital mpg display above the rear view mirror that caused me so much mental pain that I stuck black insulation tape over it. If I left traffic lights in a giddy mood it would drop to 0-MPG!


----------



## Cavalol (21 Apr 2020)

Ha, I remember driving one of those Jeeps back from Stoke to take to the car auctions. Hit a roundabout off the A500 somewhere and booted it in the wet. It tried its best to swap ends, wasn't an especially joyous occasion and drove it like a saint after that!


----------



## Gunk (21 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Ha, I remember driving one of those Jeeps back from Stoke to take to the car auctions. Hit a roundabout off the A500 somewhere and booted it in the wet. It tried its best to swap ends, wasn't an especially joyous occasion and drove it like a saint after that!



Live axle and cart springs, not always a happy combination on a wet roundabout.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

I drove the old bosses one back from Bristol coming up the M5 anything over 60mph it would wander from one side of the white lines to the other, very unnerving


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I drove the old bosses one back from Bristol coming up the M5 anything over 60mph it would wander from one side of the white lines to the other, very unnerving



I bought mine unseen off Ebay, it was located in Lowestoft, 220 miles from my house. When I set off home I thought there was something wrong with it, it was like steering a pedalo and took me weeks to get to grips with it. I think I paid about £1k for it about 8 years ago, same car now would cost £3/4k, good ones are zooming in value. I really wish I'd kept it.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

Thing was when he was driving he'd be doing 80-90mph I have no idea how he hung onto it, it was far worse than the early Sierra's


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2020)

I saw a Rover 75 a couple of weeks back, it was a "W" reg and mint, it looked absolutely gorgeous and ever since I've had an urge to buy one and I think I will. I've let other oddball cars go at the bottom of the market and then found I can't buy good ones again, Jeep Wrangler, Cherokee, 2CV, Minor, Volvo 740.....I want a low owner, FSH, 2.6 V6 auto with full leather and a cassette player.


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2020)

I saw a Rover 75 a couple of weeks back, it was a "W" reg and mint, it looked absolutely gorgeous and ever since I've had an urge to buy one and I think I will. I've let other oddball cars go at the bottom of the market and then found I can't buy good ones again, Jeep Wrangler, Cherokee, 2CV, Minor, Volvo 740.....I want a low owner, FSH, 2.6 V6 auto with full leather and a cassette player.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

FIL had a few, not impressed


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> FIL had a few, not impressed



I'd just about forgotten about them, but it looked great amid all the modern pap in the car park. It's all about looks for me when I buy a car, along with "Is this a nice place to sit"? I don't care about reliability, economy or any sensible stuff. I had been pondering a Jaguar S-Type but these (to me) are better looking.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2020)

Taken during an essential trip, this morning

VW 'Crew-Cab'

_'Busy Bees Cafe'_
BondGate (A645 'Knottingley Road')
Pontefract







This (branch of the) café used to be an antique shop
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/429612


The other branch is on the A1, just south of Darrington, & was the Gate-Lodge to Stapleton Park






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5285033


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> That Jag is a beauty, eclipses the 3mpg stuck in slow moving traffic I had from my XJ-S V12 too!
> 
> Is the XKR the one that shared a body shell with the DB7?


Sorry, only just seen

Another couple for you







On the (partly) 1300s Wakefield Bridge, & the equally dated, _Chantry Chapei_ (St Marys on the Bridge)









Essentially yes, it does
Jaguar went its own way with the engine though, using the V8 that was in the XJ8/KXR

I bought one of the Brookland Books as we took delivery, just to see what others thought, & it was mainly positive

The performance of the 'R' was well-received

One test included this
*Quote*
_Step on the throttle & the big cat will leap to 60MPH in 5.4 seconds, onto 100MPH in 13.3 seconds
Top out at 157MPH (electronically limited _*1*_)
In-gear acceleration is equally addictive - activate kickdown (in 'Sport' mode) & it will dash from 30-70MPH in 4.6 seconds _(*2*)
*Unquote*

That kickdown meant far less time on the wrong side of the road
Even less, if the gearbox was held down manually (& didn't need to kickdown), ours had the 'J' selector, not 'flappy-paddles'

The 'R' had more torque by 1600RPM, than the naturally aspirated engine (the '8') produced at its peak!

Not long before we p/x-d it, I was curious, & tried a full-bore dash out of a junction (no other traffic in sight), T/C off, & in 'sport-mode'
Clouds of hazy blue smoke ensued, & until the day that road was resurfaced, it bore black lines almost 15 yards long


*1. *After the initial couple of main-dealer services, we were told about a local independant specialist, who had worked at the main-dealer
(& coincidentally, had worked with a friend of my parents, who verified his craftsmanship)
He told us (although we only have his word) that during the testing of the XKR, unrestricted development cars were worrying Porches at 170+MPH on the autobahns......

*2. *It certainly felt a lot faster!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Daughters b/f has got a new car...
> Well. not new, it's a* lot* older than he is!!
> An odd car, in a way, for a 20 year old......
> 
> ...




Whoops!
Apparantly, he was almost side-swiped yesterday at a roundabout, & a mixture of greasy surface (rain after a long dry spell) & trying to correct, caused him to strike the 'central island' at his exit from the r/bout





Ebay, etc..... here we come!!


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2020)

Holy Mary !other of Boris!


----------



## Cavalol (30 Apr 2020)

That's a pisser but as long as he is ok, that's the main thing.

Today on my travels I cam across this...






Owner was a great bloke who owned/raced/restored these Rochdales.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ebay, etc..... here we come!!




Missed a set of 5 wires (& tyres) yesterday, they went for less than £110
Plus, they were only at Selby


----------



## Gunk (1 May 2020)

I used to have a set of centre lock Minilites on my B, they’re much easier to live with than wires.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2020)

Must admit a set of Rostyles or minilites would be my choice if used day to day

Like these 
View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1304207266625233/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I used to have a set of centre lock Minilites on my B, they’re much easier to live with than wires.





biggs682 said:


> Must admit a set of Rostyles or minilites would be my choice if used day to day
> 
> Like these
> View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1304207266625233/




I'll agree with you both
Minilites!!


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

+1 for Minilites


----------



## Drago (1 May 2020)

Only genuine minilites. The modern copies never look quite right.


----------



## Cavalol (1 May 2020)

Each to their own, but Minilites (real or replicas) are like chrome headlight brows. Not nice to look at.


----------



## Gunk (1 May 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Each to their own, but Minilites (real or replicas) are like chrome headlight brows. Not nice to look at.


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 519275



Looks like it has nicked the wheels of far smaller car.

I think the Rochdale in an earlier post was a terrrible colour & the pic from an awkward angle, I've seen just the one and it looked ace.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 519275


The green stripe looks like the wrong shade to me !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Looks like it has nicked the wheels of far smaller car.
> 
> I think the Rochdale in an earlier post was a terrrible colour & the pic from an awkward angle, I've seen just the one and it looked ace.
> 
> View attachment 519293




Looks like a minature (original shape) TVR Griffith there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2020)

Spotted on arrival at work yesterday
Staff car-park too!!
_
Rose between two thorns_


----------



## Cavalol (2 May 2020)

Those Mk1 Cortinas are a thing of beauty, had a 1200 Deluxe 2 door, pre-airflow in about 1984. It was the early one with 'Consul' on the bonnet, bloody tidy too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Those Mk1 Cortinas are a thing of beauty, had a 1200 Deluxe 2 door, pre-airflow in about 1984. It was the early one with 'Consul' on the bonnet, bloody tidy too.


I have a soft-spot for the estate derivative


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> View attachment 516232
> 
> 
> Not the nicest but very clean!


Same door handles as Lotus Elite. No, honest


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Same door handles as Lotus Elite. No, honest



And were also used on the TR7.


----------



## gbb (2 May 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Those Mk1 Cortinas are a thing of beauty, had a 1200 Deluxe 2 door, pre-airflow in about 1984. It was the early one with 'Consul' on the bonnet, bloody tidy too.


Circa 1976 I brought a 1600DL from a scrapyard for £30, bodily great, it's got some electrical issues the guy said. 
It drove like a dream compared to my former car, I think the Cortina was my second car, and I thought all was well...until the first evening I was driving and turned on the headlights.....and the engine cut out. Turn the lights off..and the engine would kick back into life. So, it was a daytime driver only. Shame, I didnt keep it long but that was the ONLY Ford I ever enjoyed owning.


----------



## Gunk (2 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have a soft-spot for the estate derivative



Me too, especially the woody version with Formica panels, I had the Corgi model when I was a kid.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Spotted on arrival at work yesterday
> Staff car-park too!!
> 
> _Rose between two thorns_
> ...


----------



## Cavalol (2 May 2020)

Did use to like the old Fords, had every 'Mk' of Cortina except the Mk2, couldn't afford one now. Even Mk3 Capris have gone through the roof, sold a dog rough 3.0S manual in about 1986 for about £300, iirc. Be worth ridiculous money now!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Same door handles as Lotus Elite. No, honest





glasgowcyclist said:


> And were also used on the TR7.



And 4-door (real) Range Rovers, as well as the Tdi Discoverys
I had a 50th Anniversary (300Tdi/manual)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And 4-door (real) Range Rovers, as well as the Tdi Discoverys
> I had a 50th Anniversary (300Tdi/manual)



The parts bin was raided quite a bit back then. If I remember rightly, the Austin Allegro used them too.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 May 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The parts bin was raided quite a bit back then. If I remember rightly, the Austin Allegro used them too.


I beg your pardon, it was the Esprit that used 'those' door handles, not a bad choice really?


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2020)

the allegro used them and the landrover discovery used them


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 May 2020)

roadrash said:


> the allegro used them and the landrover discovery used them
> View attachment 519627
> 
> 
> View attachment 519628


Ubiquitous alright! They must have made a fair few of those handles, I wonder if the excellent Morris Ital had them?


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2020)

The morris marina had them


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2020)

roadrash said:


> the allegro used them and the landrover discovery
> 
> View attachment 519628



The Discovery (200Tdi shape; 89-94) also used Maestro van back lights, & (I believe) Sherpa front lights, & plus the instrument pack from the Montego
300Tdi (94-99) used headlamps from ??






The 300Tdi shape shared the 'run out' Range Rover dash (the last of the 'real' Rangies), which in the 'RR' was known as the soft-dash
Same mould/materials, just different colours
The same heater/air-con controls too, but Discoverys had a digital clock, I replaced mine with the RR anologue, as it looked better


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2020)

Land Rover 2B Forward Control
(adjacent to the Sea-Scouts buildings)
Thornes Lane
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2020)

Some of you may have used this guy before?
I know I've been in the shop quite a few times, to buy (or px from my collection)

Bradford Road
(opposite Wilton Park)
Batley







I had a drive up, after collecting my car from its MoT test


----------



## rualexander (25 May 2020)

Going through some old photos from 2008 I came across these classics taken in New Zealand.


----------



## stephec (25 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Some of you may have used this guy before?
> I know I've been in the shop quite a few times, to buy (or px from my collection)
> 
> Bradford Road
> ...


I've been past there loads of times and it's never looked open.


----------



## rustyroger (25 May 2020)

One from across the pond. 1984 Chrysler Fifth Avenue. Chrysler Corporations last hurrah for old fashioned V8 rwd "traditional" American iron. The Chrysler version is quite rare, it's lower priced siblings, the Dodge Diplomat and Plymouth Fury sold in fairly healthy numbers to taxi drivers and police forces.


----------



## rustyroger (25 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ubiquitous alright! They must have made a fair few of those handles, I wonder if the excellent Morris Ital had them?


They were a staple of the BL range. Many models shared components. The Triumph Dolomite share its back axle with the Marina, The Austin Maxi and Austin/Morris 1800 had the same doors. Lucas 7" sealed beam headlights were supplied to a large majority of British car makers. The XJ6 Jaguars had the same points as the Morris Minor.


----------



## rustyroger (25 May 2020)

roadrash said:


> The morris marina had them
> View attachment 519778


Is this a left hand drive imported back to the UK? It certainly looks like a British registration of the right year. But the wipers are set for lhd models.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> Is this a left hand drive imported back to the UK? It certainly looks like a British registration of the right year. But the wipers are set for lhd models.


I think it was just an indication of how crap BL had become. I owned two Marinas (Yeah I know, should have known...) and the first one had the wipers set the wrong way round.


----------



## rustyroger (25 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think it was just an indication of how crap BL had become. I owned two Marinas (Yeah I know, should have known...) and the first one had the wipers set the wrong way round.


They weren't all bad. The 1.8 models were quite rapid for their class, and fairly economical too. Their biggest problem was terrible quality control from the factory, not that Ford, Vauxhall, or Hillman were much better. However they were often a good secondhand buy. By the time they were a couple of years old the faults they left the factory with were mostly fixed, and they were very easy to work on. Neglecting to grease the front suspension every service was asking for trouble though!.

Roger.


----------



## Profpointy (25 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think it was just an indication of how crap BL had become. I owned two Marinas (Yeah I know, should have known...) and the first one had the wipers set the wrong way round.



My ex-wife's Golf had the wipers the wrong way round. And back the Vdubs were considered well built


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> They weren't all bad. The 1.8 models were quite rapid for their class, and fairly economical too.


My dad had a 1976 1.8 Marina, we have a test for all cars there is a t junction close to where we live, about 1/4 mile down the road is a hump. the test is how fast you go over the hump, the Marina hit the hump at 80mph there are other cars we've had couldn't get up tp that speed.


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> Is this a left hand drive imported back to the UK? It certainly looks like a British registration of the right year. But the wipers are set for lhd models.



err ….. no idea, I just chose a google pic


----------



## MarkF (25 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> View attachment 524895
> 
> 
> One from across the pond. 1984 Chrysler Fifth Avenue. Chrysler Corporations last hurrah for old fashioned V8 rwd "traditional" American iron. The Chrysler version is quite rare, it's lower priced siblings, the Dodge Diplomat and Plymouth Fury sold in fairly healthy numbers to taxi drivers and police forces.


I love the headlight assemblies and the mirrors, the bumper must weigh a ton!


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> They weren't all bad. The 1.8 models were quite rapid for their class, and fairly economical too. Their biggest problem was terrible quality control from the factory, not that Ford, Vauxhall, or Hillman were much better. However they were often a good secondhand buy. By the time they were a couple of years old the faults they left the factory with were mostly fixed, and they were very easy to work on. Neglecting to grease the front suspension every service was asking for trouble though!.
> 
> Roger.


Same basic engine as the MGB,



Phaeton said:


> My dad had a 1976 1.8 Marina, we have a test for all cars there is a t junction close to where we live, about 1/4 mile down the road is a hump. the test is how fast you go over the hump, the Marina hit the hump at 80mph there are other cars we've had couldn't get up tp that speed.



Especially the twin carb variant, they were quite quick*.

* in a straight line, they weren't that keen on going round corners.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

Front suspension scrubbed from the Morris Minor! Hateful things, and shows the contempt with which the British car industry treated the buying public.

Even worse, they then went and turned it into the Morris Ital!


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Front suspension scrubbed from the Morris Minor!


You say that, but torsion bar suspension appears on lots of cars


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Front suspension scrubbed from the Morris Minor! Hateful things, and shows the contempt with which the British car industry treated the buying public.
> 
> Even worse, they then went and turned it into the Morris Ital!


Did they sort out the top Trunnion on it though, used to be quite common to see moggy thou's with a front wheel come adrift as they'd unscrewed themselves.


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Did they sort out the top Trunnion on it though, used to be quite common to see moggy thou's with a front wheel come adrift as they'd unscrewed themselves.


Or worse still snap as they were brass, mate had a GT6 he'd been doing over 100mph coming down this road, he braked hard, took a 90 left onto a side road, after 10 yards the trunnion snapped & the left front suspension dropped to the floor, scary stuff, not sure the Marina was quite the same.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You say that, but torsion bar suspension appears on lots of cars


Yes, but most other companies design improperly. Hell, it was an afterthought on the moggie, which was going to use a different set up entirely but at the last minute the Morris bean counters binned it off as too expensive anda rushed and half arsed TB design was substituted.


----------



## Profpointy (26 May 2020)

Whilst I've not owned nor even driven a moggie, I've has a ride in several and as a passenger they felt OK on the road. My mate's ex-police dog van was great. The owners all thought them quite good and I thought they were quite well regarded for what they were


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

There wasn't much of an alternative, and what little there was came largely from the same group of companies. People, by and large, simply didn't know better in the late 40s. Certainly it was an outrageous act to use it on the Marina, and breathtakingly tight to carry it on with the Ital. Only the Itals from the final few months of production got updated with proper suspension. And yet they wondered why people went and bought Cortinas and Cavs instead.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2020)

Drago said:


> There wasn't much of an alternative, and what little there was came largely from the same group of companies. People, by and large, simply didn't know better in the late 40s. Certainly it was an outrageous act to use it on the Marina, and breathtakingly tight to carry it on with the Ital. Only the Itals from the final few months of production got updated with proper suspension. And yet they wondered why people went and bought Cortinas and Cavs instead.


My Dad used to be given Marinas as hire cars when he travelled from Whetstone to Hartlepool or Heysham (he worked writing the control programmes for the Nuclear Power stations there) after a few trips in these dismal cars he argued successfully to use his own car to save on the hire costs, however his own car wasn't as economical on fuel but that would be offset by not hiring the Marina for a week.

Dads car was more economical on a long run than round town though, he could get 14-15 MPG as long as he stuck to 65 or so,
the car Vandem Plas _'Princess' _4 Litre R.


----------



## Profpointy (26 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> My Dad used to be given Marinas as hire cars when he travelled from Whetstone to Hartlepool or Heysham (he worked writing the control programmes for the Nuclear Power stations there) after a few trips in these dismal cars he argued successfully to use his own car to save on the hire costs, however his own car wasn't as economical on fuel but that would be offset by not hiring the Marina for a week.
> 
> Dads car was more economical on a long run than round town though, he could get 14-15 MPG as long as he stuck to 65 or so,
> the car Vandem Plas _'Princess' _4 Litre R.



Ooh, those have a certain appeal. One of those strange mash ups that made sense at a particular time and place; the Maserati engined Citroen DS is a similar sort of idea. Totally different cars obviously, but arguably the same commercial logic


----------



## Gunk (26 May 2020)

What on earth is all the love for the Marina all about, absolutely lothesome cars, I can’t think of one positive thing to say about them except most have now been scrapped


----------



## Ian H (26 May 2020)

This early series 2 is still in regular use.


----------



## Gunk (26 May 2020)

Ian H said:


> This early series 2 is still in regular use.
> View attachment 525187



that’s just lovely, nice, battered and unpretentious. I bet it’s nickname is “frog”


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> that’s just lovely, nice, battered and unpretentious. I bet it’s nickname is “frog”


Weird, I cannot see that at all, I'd rather have a Marina which you wouldn't touch


----------



## Gunk (26 May 2020)

Different folks, different strokes


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Different folks, different strokes


Agreed, I've never driven a comfortable Land Rover yet, they are a utility workshorse I understand that, fantastic & what they can do, but I lust after one as much as a hole in my head, unless you have a farm I cannot see the appeal.


----------



## rustyroger (26 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> I love the headlight assemblies and the mirrors, the bumper must weigh a ton!


They had to withstand a 5 mph impact without damage, so yes they do weigh a fair bit. Not as heavy as you might think though, much of it is empty space with a plastic cover.

Roger.


----------



## rualexander (26 May 2020)

rustyroger said:


> Is this a left hand drive imported back to the UK? It certainly looks like a British registration of the right year. But the wipers are set for lhd models.



In what way are the the wipers set for lhd models?
They look the right way for rhd to me.
The driver's side (rhd) wiper ends it's wipe with the blade parallel to the A pillar which is best for vision from the driving position.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Agreed, I've never driven a comfortable Land Rover yet, they are a utility workshorse I understand that, fantastic & what they can do, but I lust after one as much as a hole in my head, unless you have a farm I cannot see the appeal.


And like welding.


----------



## rustyroger (26 May 2020)

rualexander said:


> In what way are the the wipers set for lhd models?
> They look the right way for rhd to me.
> The driver's side (rhd) wiper ends it's wipe with the blade parallel to the A pillar which is best for vision from the driving position.


You are quite correct, sweeping to the A pillar is how it should be. But several car makers had the drivers side blade sweeping flat to the bottom of the windscreen instead on some models, leaving a blind spot on the top and right of the screen. The early Marinas actually had the correct pattern, but adopted the other pattern soon in its life. "Motoring Which" a publication from the Consumers Association took this up with British Leyland, the explanation they gave was it helped stop the wipers lifting off the screen at higher speeds. BL wasn't them only offender, most Triumph saloon cars (before it was part of BL), and the Hillman Hunter also did the same thing. Export lhd versions also had the drivers side blade sweeping the "wrong" way for the driver.
Many imported cars were sold in this country without the wipers set for rhd at the time, most Renault cars, the Peugeot 504, Volvos, and probably the worst offender, the BMW 1602/2002 are some I can think of in a hurry.

Roger.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Ooh, those have a certain appeal. One of those strange mash ups that made sense at a particular time and place; the Maserati engined Citroen DS is a similar sort of idea. Totally different cars obviously, but arguably the same commercial logic


There is a version with the Austin 3 litre engine in it but it wasn't powerful or smooth enough to compete with the big Jaguars although it was a match for the Rover, Rolls Royce just happened to have this military engine and the Vandem Plas coachworks had a long term link to them from the early days when the Rolls Royce cars were supplied running chassis only and you chose whom built the coachwork.

There is a visible difference though, the 3 Litre has vertical tail lights on the rear wing whilst the 4 litre has them flat along the bottom of the boot lid.

EDIT, - 3 litre,





and the far better looking 4 litre





Note also how the rear wings are in line with the doors on the big un and the boot is different too.


----------



## MarkF (26 May 2020)

My day off today, decided to take the (1992 MK1) MX5 out for a spin.....gutted! There must have been a drip from my MIL's concrete panelled garage roof, the (was mint) car now has a 2" white circle on the bonnet with a 1/2" wide 7" long run off to the wing edge, gone right through.


----------



## Gunk (26 May 2020)

Has it burnt the paint?


----------



## MarkF (26 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Has it burnt the paint?


 Yeah, polish & T-cut makes no difference at all. It's a bummer, if I get it blown over it might not match.... but I can see it in front of me when driving.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2020)

Profpointy said:


> My ex-wife's Golf had the wipers the wrong way round. And back the Vdubs were considered well built



Was it an early Mark 2 Golf by any chance? VW simply didn't bother with RHD wipers during development so they were all like that until the mid-life facelift. I had a Jetta that was the same.


----------



## Deafie (4 Jun 2020)

A few from this weeks commute


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jun 2020)

Saw this last Z1 week, and I don't actually think I've ever seen one on the road, also the rear is not it's best angle IMO.






I don't like the side decals either, which I presume are part of it being a HARTGE car?

Then again at prices seeming to start from around 40k upwards I don't suppose the guy cares a jot what I think


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jun 2020)

Triumph Stag

B&M car-park
Wakefield Road (A645)
Featherstone

Apparently it's there a lot, it may be a staff-members


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jun 2020)

roadrash said:


> The morris marina had them
> View attachment 519778



When I was a kid a neighbour had the saloon, his brother the coupe, & his f-I-l the estate
All were in Sahara Beige (what Land Rover later adapted as the Camel Trophy colour)


Oh, & a few years ago 'Practical Classics' did a Dukes Of Hazzard' skit, with a 'big-block' (1.8TC) Marina...……....
Scanned (quite a while ago) from the magazine


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Triumph Stag
> 
> B&M car-park
> Wakefield Road (A645)
> ...


When I was in the Army I spend some time on a training cadre at Oxford. One of the other guys there had a Stag, albeit a Rover V8 engined conversion. Anyway, he gave a few of us a lift home in his Stag and including the driver and the 2 smallest lads in the boot we managed to fit 7 inside.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jun 2020)

One of colleagues spent 8 years getting his Stag tidied and on the road. He called me early one Saturday morning as I waited for him to arrive at work, the accelerator pedal had gotten stuck under the carpet, clutch depressed and bits of V8 all over the road. He managed to coast to safety which is good. After borrowing my engine hoist he has rebuilt the lump, and it was started last week, so hopefully back on the road soon.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jun 2020)

Always wanted a Stag they are so elegant, but they seem to have rocketed in price in the last few years


----------



## Profpointy (16 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Always wanted a Stag they are so elegant, but they seem to have rocketed in price in the last few years



They were, and still are, lovely. A mate's got one which he totally rebuilt. It still has the original if flawed engine rather than a V8 buick or V6 ford. Seems that 40+ years of enthusiasts have worked out how to keep them running.

One of the problems with it is people pulling out in front of him or trying to zoom past and push in. They seem to equate the car with grandad dawdling in a morris minor, rather than gentleman enthusiast (albeit not young) in a 3litre sports car - which is on a par with a modern hot hatch for speed. Albeit if you try and corner like a modern hot hatch you'll likely end up facing the wrong way


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jun 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Seems that 40+ years of enthusiasts have worked out how to keep them running.


I think it's bigger radiator, better fan, plenty of antifreeze.


----------



## rustyroger (18 Jun 2020)

A major part of many Triumph offerings contemporary to the Stag was non-existent quality control. Casting sand left in engine blocks, swarf in the sump, as well as appalling paint finish were among the myriad of issues in the day.
It didn't help that the cylinder head was held on with five bolts perpendicular to the block, and five studs at a 45 degree angle...... Dolomite engines were similar, unsurprisingly head gasket issues were not unknown.
However the cars that survived have had their faults fixed by now, and the Stag is I think a very good looking car. 

Roger.


----------



## MarkF (18 Jun 2020)

I still fancy a Rover 75, auto, leather, wood etc. I reckon that in not too long, good MK1's will zoom in value, I've had many similar oddball cars and known the same but have only ever been proved right after selling. I've been looking for months, something will come up, it always does but whilst waiting I keep my eye out on the V8's too, I cannot think of a more inappropriate car to do this to, it's a really personal style, how can you find a buyer with the same tastes? It'd be worth far more if he/she had never spent a penny on it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MG-ZT-260-V8/164246262161?hash=item263dd71191:g:jfoAAOSwJp1e58Fb


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MG-ZT-260-V8/164246262161?hash=item263dd71191:g:jfoAAOSwJp1e58Fb


£3.5K for a spares or repair, at least £2k overpriced surely


----------



## MarkF (18 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> £3.5K for a spares or repair, at least £2k overpriced surely



Depends, it's the V8, a "normal" one will be worth £k's more and will be rapidly appreciating.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2020)

rustyroger said:


> A major part of many Triumph offerings contemporary to the Stag was non-existent quality control. Casting sand left in engine blocks, swarf in the sump, as well as appalling paint finish were among the myriad of issues in the day.
> It didn't help that the cylinder head was held on with five bolts perpendicular to the block, and five studs at a 45 degree angle...... Dolomite engines were similar, unsurprisingly head gasket issues were not unknown.
> However the cars that survived have had their faults fixed by now, and the Stag is I think a very good looking car.
> 
> Roger.


Same engine in the 1709/1850 SAAB, we had a 'puller kit' which bolted onto the exhaust/inlet manifold bolt holes with 5 (6?) big screws above the studs you wound down to get the bloody things off and don't mention the water pump driven by the jackshaft. Fitting the engine backwards didn't help either but at least the Clutch was easy to get at.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> Depends, it's the V8, a "normal" one will be worth £k's more and will be rapidly appreciating.


With an horrific buyer limiting paint job, IMO


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2020)

Wed 17th

Spotted on the road from the A1, to Waren Mill, Budle Bay (& Bamburgh)
Station Road (B1342)
Signs for Belford Industrial Estate (& before the site of Belford Station)

_Lancia Beta Zagato_, so it appears from a 'net search













Typing in 'Cheviot Classics' throws up as unsafe link (or similar phrasing on my laptop)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2020)

Thur 18th


Austin LD
Station Yard
Bedale
North Yorkshire









A heritage station, as part of the Wensleydale Railway

http://www.austinmemories.com/styled-52/styled-58/index.html
https://wensleydale-railway.co.uk/


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2020)

I went to view a bike yesterday, the guy had an 80's Saab Turbo, a new Tesla and something in his yard, I could see the rear quarter of it & meant to have a look. But we had the bike on a workbench and I found a few issues with it, I didn't buy the bike and forgot about the car. It was a 1970's thing, sporty, brown and gold, what they called a "fastback" or "shooting brake" in the 1970's, awkward lines, I thought it was a Lotus but cant find anything that looks the same, not a Scimitar either, it's driving me bonkers.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> I went to view a bike yesterday, the guy had an 80's Saab Turbo, a new Tesla and something in his yard, I could see the rear quarter of it & meant to have a look. But we had the bike on a workbench and I found a few issues with it, I didn't buy the bike and forgot about the car. It was a 1970's thing, sporty, brown and gold, what they called a "fastback" or "shooting brake" in the 1970's, awkward lines, I thought it was a Lotus but cant find anything that looks the same, not a Scimitar either, it's driving me bonkers.



Lotus Eclat?


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lotus Eclat?


Lotus Elite


----------



## figbat (19 Jun 2020)

Jensen GT?
Jaguar Lynx Eventer?


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2020)

It came to me whilst I was waiting and waiting, complying with crazy Covidism rules at the council tip. It was a Jensen GT and looked to be mint.


----------



## figbat (19 Jun 2020)

Nailed it! Get in there!


----------



## gbb (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lotus Eclat?





Phaeton said:


> Lotus Elite


Lotus Europa ?


----------



## Ian H (20 Jun 2020)

Basic motoring along the High Street today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> It came to me whilst I was waiting and waiting, complying with crazy Covidism rules at the council tip. It was a Jensen GT and looked to be mint.
> 
> 
> View attachment 530977



One sometimes appears at a garage/MoT station near me
A Lancia Monte-Carlo also shows itself at intervals

Not sure of dates taken??
(could have been taken with phone, so not the same file details)


----------



## Mark Grant (20 Jun 2020)

A mate has just got an Austin Nash Metropolitan project.
Been garaged since the '70s
Not this one obvs, but same colour scheme.


----------



## Proto (27 Jun 2020)

Parked up behind Waitrose in Bridport, Talbot-Matra Murena, and according to howmanyleft, there are none on the road, and none SORN’d!
Never officially sold in the UK, a rare beast indeed.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2020)

DId it have a flux capacitor in-between the seats if it wasn't driven on roads to get there?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

Ian H said:


> Basic motoring along the High Street today
> 
> View attachment 531216
> 
> ...




Curiously enough
This morning, in Derbyshire

Off the main-road, close to Grindleford Station







And, in Matlock











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4896999


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

_Bakewell Road_
(the old A6, renumbered, due to a short bypass section)
Matlock
Derbyshire

2B Forward Control






A real 'dogs breakfast' of a Series 1
Range Rover?/Discovery Tdi (at a guess) chassis
Running on a V8, looking at the bonnet (o clear carbs/air-filters?)

Amelia, & b/f were curious enough to check the DVLA, it's a 1955..................... allegedly


Granted it looks as thought it's built as a cross between a CCV & RTV trials machine, & does have a _Majors Memorial Trial_ class number on the door
That's to do with the Eastnor Castle estate, where the previous owner first offered Rover the chance to test their new machine on his estate in its very early years
His son (James Hervey Bathurst) continues the tradition, & is also the owner of a very nice Fowler (heavey haulage) traction engine _'Atlas',_ as seen in a few of the Fred Dibnah TV programmes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

Mam Tor
A625 (as was.......)
Derbyshire

It sounded good!!














Seen from the other side, to where we were; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2828220


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

Used to have a BX19GTI l loved it until the bottom end dropped out. Nearly bought another a few weeks back but nowhere to put it.


----------



## Gunk (29 Jun 2020)

Photographed these gorgeous Citroens whilst on holiday in Northern France a couple of years ago.


----------



## Proto (30 Jun 2020)

If anyone fancies a project ...........


----------



## Proto (30 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Mam Tor
> A625 (as was.......)
> Derbyshire
> 
> ...



A former workmate is currently having his UR Quattro rebuilt. Very jealous, it will be awesome. Bodywork is done, electrics going back in (I have never seen so many cables in my life). Engine away for rebuild - getting a replacement cylinder head was a bit of an issue, apparently!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2020)

Proto said:


> If anyone fancies a project ...........
> 
> View attachment 533358



And, in Whitby yesterday morning, I heard the 'farty' exhaust
Then this pulled into the (railway) station car-park
Purists may look in horror, but it's definately a daily-driver, used in all weathers (particularly coastal!!)






Mechanically cared for, with a good interior


----------



## MarkF (2 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And, in Whitby yesterday morning, I heard the 'farty' exhaust
> Then this pulled into the (railway) station car-park
> Purists may look in horror, but it's definately a daily-driver, used in all weathers (particularly coastal!!)
> 
> ...



More importantly, were the toilets open, they weren't 3 weeks ago. That car looks bang on to me, it's not is if I like rusty heaps but that patina looks absolutely great. I was given a 1966 Minor for my 21st, I didn't want it, neglected it and eventually gave it away for nothing, just to get rid of it (I was young and it was the 80's), boy do I regret that now. I've recently noticed a superb restored Minor locally with a very young driver, bright red, minilite wheels, bit of a"rod" look, I'll get a pic up next time I see it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> More importantly, were the toilets open, they weren't 3 weeks ago. That car looks bang on to me, it's not is if I like rusty heaps but that patina looks absolutely great. I was given a 1966 Minor for my 21st, I didn't want it, neglected it and eventually gave it away for nothing, just to get rid of it (I was young and it was the 80's), boy do I regret that now. I've recently noticed a superb restored Minor locally with a very young driver, bright red, minilite wheels, bit of a"rod" look, I'll get a pic up next time I see it.



Mark, if you mean the pay-toilets opposite the Station (Bagdale, New Quay Road r/bout)
Yes they were, & a queue too


----------



## Gunk (2 Jul 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And, in Whitby yesterday morning, I heard the 'farty' exhaust
> Then this pulled into the (railway) station car-park
> Purists may look in horror, but it's definately a daily-driver, used in all weathers (particularly coastal!!)
> 
> ...



A long way from home, Cornish registration.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just before I finished work a customer brought in a car for partex against a Fiat 500!!!!!!!
> 
> I had either never heard of it or forgot about it but when you read how powerful it and for it's day luxurious, you just couldn't imagine he would have been very happy with a 500!!
> 
> ...



That is an oddity, it has a Wankel engine, they were available in two states of tune, that looks like the milder version.


----------



## Salar (3 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just before I finished work a customer brought in a car for partex against a Fiat 500!!!!!!!



Ah, but what model 500. This is what we had up to a couple of years ago. Abarth 500 Yamaha racing edition.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2020)

Random classic parked up in Felixstowe this afternoon - a 1937 Ford Model 78







There's also a '60s Ford Galaxie Coupe that's regularly used in good weather around here that I'm waiting to find unoccupied for photos.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Random classic parked up in Felixstowe this afternoon - a 1937 Ford Model 78
> View attachment 533996
> View attachment 533997
> 
> There's also a '60s Ford Galaxie Coupe that's regularly used in good weather around here that I'm waiting to find unoccupied for photos.


Gawd that's Ugly.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Gawd that's Ugly.


Sorry about that - I should have cropped the Volvo out of the 2nd picture


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

I rather like that, but it would look better in another colour.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Random classic parked up in Felixstowe this afternoon - a 1937 Ford Model 78
> View attachment 533996
> View attachment 533997


I remember when those V8s were around. They were intriguingly different from other, UK, Ford offerings. As I recall, the engine was a big side-valve lump without much actual go.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2020)

A strange sight earlier today. An open-topped car towing a largish home-made open trailer. The car was not a Ford Model A, but the style was of a pre-WW1 vehicle.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

Saw this yank tank in Brixworth this morning .








I think it was a Mercury Marauder and I hate yank tanks.


----------



## Gunk (5 Jul 2020)

Although it’s vulgar and gaudy, I rather like it, it is of its time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2020)

Ever seen one of these? Dacia Denem from early 80s


Proto said:


> A former workmate is currently having his UR Quattro rebuilt. Very jealous, it will be awesome. Bodywork is done, electrics going back in (I have never seen so many cables in my life). Engine away for rebuild - getting a replacement cylinder head was a bit of an issue, apparently!
> 
> View attachment 533362


I love Quattros in that colour!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (5 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Saw this yank tank in Brixworth this morning .
> 
> View attachment 534294
> 
> ...


Don't know which is worse. The bike or the car.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Don't know which is worse. The bike or the car.



Well i can tell you which one is in my garage if that helps


----------



## MarkF (8 Jul 2020)

I am still looking for a Rover 75 for fun but values are all over the place, the MK1 is a guaranteed classic particularly in connoisseur spec but there are a lot of dogs out there. Plenty of Mk2's for my budget but their bumpers turned an achingly pretty car into a Wartburg or summat. I like this one a right in your face colour combination with the V6 2.5L engine. It's a long way to view and it's 3 belts are overdue so that adds £700+

I gave my Focus away to young kid at work last weekend so gave up and bought a Honda FR-V on Ebay Sunday night, just to give me transport and to save the MX5 from BD9 drivers. Bob's your uncle, a gold MK1 2 owner with recent clutch pops up Monday on Gumtree.....in Leeds. Still, I had an auto on my mind but I think I will go have a look anyway. I've become obsessed with them lately.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jul 2020)

I want a 2.5 V6 engine to put in my GTM, not been done before so it's the logical step for me


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

I can’t feel the love for the 75, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I can’t feel the love for the 75, not my cup of tea.


Father in Law had 2 of them, 2.5L V6 & later a 2.0L V6 both automatics, they suited him perfectly, old man who played golf, who like to have a hat/cap on the back parcel shelf that he never wore.


----------



## MarkF (8 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Father in Law had 2 of them, 2.5L V6 & later a 2.0L V6 both automatics, they suited him perfectly, old man who played golf, who like to have a hat/cap on the back parcel shelf that he never wore.



Ha! I looked at one in Wakefield, BRG, that had a hat on the rear shelf.

My problem is that Mk1's are on the cusp of a real rise, I've had enough oddball cars to know what is happening. Belts £700, clutch about the same, big sums for cheap cars, so they get scrapped & owner buys another. Then, there aren't enough cars for those that want them, seen it happen with my Volvo's, 2CV, Jeep Cherokee & now Mk1 MX5. 

When I've seen good low owner cars l've quickly sent questions only to find they are sold before l get answers.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jul 2020)

I was looking to buy one a couple of years ago, only wanted the engine & there were loads £300-£400 but not that many now & price is £800+


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> I am still looking for a Rover 75 for fun but values are all over the place, the MK1 is a guaranteed classic particularly in connoisseur spec but there are a lot of dogs out there. Plenty of Mk2's for my budget but their bumpers turned an achingly pretty car into a Wartburg or summat. I like this one a right in your face colour combination with the V6 2.5L engine. It's a long way to view and it's 3 belts are overdue so that adds £700+
> 
> I gave my Focus away to young kid at work last weekend so gave up and bought a Honda FR-V on Ebay Sunday night, just to give me transport and to save the MX5 from BD9 drivers. Bob's your uncle, a gold MK1 2 owner with recent clutch pops up Monday on Gumtree.....in Leeds. Still, I had an auto on my mind but I think I will go have a look anyway. I've become obsessed with them lately.


Now here's a rare Rover! P6 estate, must have been designed down the pub after six pints


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jul 2020)

Not sure I have ever seem one of those before


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> I am still looking for a Rover 75 for fun but values are all over the place, *the MK1 is a guaranteed classic* particularly in connoisseur spec but there are a lot of dogs out there. Plenty of Mk2's for my budget but their bumpers turned an achingly pretty car into a Wartburg or summat. I like this one a right in your face colour combination with the V6 2.5L engine. It's a long way to view and it's 3 belts are overdue so that adds £700+


I'm drinking what you are drinking


----------



## MarkF (8 Jul 2020)

What about this, gorgeous IMO, the bloke made a coupe too.


----------



## MarkF (8 Jul 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I'm drinking what you are drinking



Number 5 l think in Practical Classics best cars to buy.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Number 5 l think in Practical Classics best cars to buy.


Well that seals it for me. Hic!


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> What about this, gorgeous IMO, the bloke made a coupe too.
> 
> View attachment 534762


That just goes to show what little vision Rover has/had that would have sold


----------



## MarkF (8 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That just goes to show what little vision Rover has/had that would have sold



The 75 was from BMW owned Rover. It proved to be a robust car with the diesel lasting many 100k's of miles whilst the 3/5 series of the same era with the same engine (minus some Rover tweeks) proved to be notoriously unreliable/fragile.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> What about this, gorgeous IMO, the bloke made a coupe too.
> 
> View attachment 534762



looks a bit like Mrs Gunks old Audi


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2020)

Proto said:


> If anyone fancies a project ...........
> 
> View attachment 533358


Bit of T-Cut and a polish and it will be grand.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> Bit of T-Cut and a polish and it will be grand.


What and ruin the Patina.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> The 75 was from BMW owned Rover. It proved to be a robust car with the diesel lasting many 100k's of miles whilst the 3/5 series of the same era with the same engine (minus some Rover tweeks) proved to be notoriously unreliable/fragile.


Just looked at the tweaks, and it amounted to reasonably substantial re-engineering in partnership with Steyr. I'd always thought that they just took some stuff away (like swirl flaps), but clearly not.


----------



## Cavalol (8 Jul 2020)

75s are lovely things, would really like an early 'black sill' one.
I remember driving 75s through the auctions, they always seemed miles nicer cars than S or X Type Jags.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jul 2020)

Cavalol said:


> 75s are lovely things, would really like an early 'black sill' one.
> I remember driving 75s through the auctions, they always seemed miles nicer cars than S or X Type Jags.


And they had a beautiful interior.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Now here's a rare Rover! P6 estate, must have been designed down the pub after six pints
> View attachment 534760



'kinell that's ugly, given the P6 is such an elegant and well proportioned vehicle. I once had a drive in a v8 P6 which my boss had just inherited from his grandad. Despite it being a but of a rusty old shed it really was a delight to drive.


----------



## MarkF (8 Jul 2020)

Cavalol said:


> 75s are lovely things, would really like an early 'black sill' one.
> I remember driving 75s through the auctions, they always seemed miles nicer cars than S or X Type Jags.


 
Somebody offered me a Cowley "black sill" car yesterday, it was the rare ivory colour and pretty mint, he wanted what he'd paid for it (who doesn't?) £2900, but he'd paid that to a classic car dealer. £2k and I'd have bought it. I only want it to waft about for 2-3k miles a year but it's difficult to find the right engine/interior combination as people are hanging on to those cars.


----------



## figbat (8 Jul 2020)

I drove two Rover 75s - both hire cars. The first was a R75, mk1 from memory and I recall the footwell was so tight that I kicked the transmission tunnel with my left foot every time I took it off the clutch pedal. Some time later I had a MG ZT V6 and exactly the same thing happened. I also recall the engine making all the right noises but not really doing much in the performance area.

I sort of get their appeal, but not for me.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2020)

A very tidy Sunbeam Rapier at Brands Hatch this afternoon, plus a couple of future piles of rust


----------



## srj10 (13 Jul 2020)

A big V8 American motor.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

Nice but silly wheels


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

I would not want to be pointing that at a corner... 

At anything other than walking pace, that is.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A very tidy Sunbeam Rapier at Brands Hatch this afternoon, plus a couple of future piles of rust
> View attachment 535397


I had the Airfix model of that. I can't remember whether it was eventually torched or used for air gun practice.


----------



## Ian H (13 Jul 2020)

A TR3A with a roll-bar added. _[edited after correction from Profpointy]_


----------



## Ian H (13 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Now here's a rare Rover! P6 estate, must have been designed down the pub after six pints
> View attachment 534760


Those were saloons modified by a coach-builder as I recall. Not many made.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Jul 2020)

Ian H said:


> A TR2 with a roll-bar added.
> 
> View attachment 535807
> 
> ...



Ahem, TR3 isn't it ?

A TR3 or 3a is very much on my vintage car shopping list to have in my retirement. Never driven, nor been in one, but I think they are well regarded, very pretty and not daft money.

Probably more worthy to spend the money on an astrophysics degree, but not sure I've still got the brainpower to do that any more, whilst I couldnstill potter about maintaining an old sports car


----------



## Ian H (13 Jul 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Ahem, TR3 isn't it ?



Er... yes. My brain is obviously going.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Jul 2020)

Ian H said:


> Er... yes. My brain is obviously going.



Lovely looking car regardless


----------



## stephec (14 Jul 2020)

Around 2004 one of the salesmen at our place had a Rover 75, he reckoned it was the best company car that he'd ever had, he even offered to buy it when he retired a year later.

I don't personally like the look of them, but have thought about a Z version every now and then.


----------



## gbb (14 Jul 2020)

Rovers are funny things. They generally got a right old bashing but I always noticed one thing...there are and always were, plentry of old Rover around. 75s are still a modestly regular sight 15 plus years on in the same way the 600s from the 90s and noughties seemed to be a regular sight long after their contemporaries ( better regarded at the time) have disappeared for the most part.


----------



## Colin Grigson (14 Jul 2020)

My ‘56 Beetle


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jul 2020)

I absolutely don't feel the love for Beetles, but that's a lovely original car, iyswim. If I had my way all cars and cycles would be that colour, or similar


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2020)

The father of one of the Stock Control girls at work has a (is it?) '75 V8'
The one that had the 4.6 (?) Mustang engine


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2020)

gbb said:


> Rovers are funny things. They generally got a right old bashing but I always noticed one thing...there are and always were, plentry of old Rover around. 75s are still a modestly regular sight 15 plus years on in the same way the 600s from the 90s and noughties seemed to be a regular sight long after their contemporaries ( better regarded at the time) have disappeared for the most part.


Indeed, the press slated them yet in JD Power the Rover 45 and 75 each scored higher than every single Mercedes and Audi model, and all but one BMW. Clearly the few people that did buy them had a lot of love, but our stupid media put anyone else off from buying one.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Likewise, not a big fan of beetles @Colin Grigson but that's lovely.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

Some of the thousands of cars I should not have sold.

E93A with full Aquaplane engine including dry sump.
3.8 E type convertible.
308 GT4
308 GTS
RR Cloud 1
Escort Mexico
Strada 130
P reg Range Rover ( pre power steering)
Lot of VW Campers, mini buses etc.
Sierra Cosworths
and the list goes on and on.

We worked out I bought and sold well over 4000 cars in my time as a car dealer, if only my crystal ball had worked better.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2020)

The list of cars I should not have sold:

1971 Rover P6 V8.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jul 2020)

My list would be full of cars I shouldn't have touched with a bargepole.


----------



## Ian H (15 Jul 2020)

Elderly left-hand drive Ford in the High Street. _[edit: I didn't notice a blue badge on the dash]_


----------



## Ian H (19 Jul 2020)

And a pair this morning. Dunno what make, but they both had the authentic gangster rumble noise.


----------



## Ian H (25 Jul 2020)

Ian H said:


> And a pair this morning. Dunno what make, but they both had the authentic gangster rumble noise.



I discovered that they are Pontiacs from the 60s.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2020)

Ian H said:


> I discovered that they are Pontiacs from the 60s.



The red one is a GTO (maybe better known in this country, in a customised form as the 'Monkee-Mobile')
Catalina Station Wagon;_ h-u-g-e_ inside!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> The list of cars I should not have sold:
> 
> 1971 Rover P6 V8.


I'd still like a P5B Coupe

Or a 2-door Range Rover (early production, with the vinyl seats)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2020)

Funnily enough, given my (prophetic) words above, this was out on the road-side, as I went to work at dinner-time
Normally it's on the driveway (with a VW 'bay window' camper)


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2020)

The campsite I stayed at last night had some sort of Citreon club meet thing going on. I believe that there were over 30 2CV/Dyane/Visa/AX etc there earlier in the day but not all were staying over and some had booked into hotels/B&Bs so were elsewhere. I must admit a love of cheap and cheerful French cars and the owners were very friendly and also very interested in my 205.









Also note the 508 beside my 205 to represent younger Gallic automobiles. Could have done with a Renault or Simca to complete the set

The rough looking 2CV beside the C15 campervan with boot box thingy is the owener's only car since 1985.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Ooooooh, my mum had a Dyane 6 when I was growing up.

You could hear it coming from a mile away!


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2020)

Also randomly came across some classics at a garage on my ride earlier today, mostly Fords.



Fords 60s thru to the the 90s. Granadas have actually become a really rare car.



Escort MKIII



MKII Cortina



Granadas




'80s Datsun Patrol



BMW E21 - don't know enough about BMs to know if this a genuine Alpina or not but I suspect it probably is. Valuable piece of kit if it is. Note Cosworth in behind it.




MKIII Golf GTI and BMW 316.




I assume the MKII Golf is awaiting restoration. Looks complete and basically sound but would love to know what happened the front wing. An early Golf MKII with later bumpers.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2020)

My Mum's fellers daily winter drive is a Granada. His summer drive is a Renault 25 V6 Turbo.

The E21 looks like a real Alpina, albeit the wheels are wrong.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> My Mum's fellers daily winter drive is a Granada. His summer drive is a Renault 25 V6 Turbo.



MKI, II or III?

My late uncle had a long love affair with Granadas and I remember him with a MKII 2.8 Ghia and then several hatchback MKIII Ghias and finally the saloon 2.9 Scorpio which he kept for far longer than usual as Ford had ceased production and he refused to even consider the front wheel Mondeo. He did eventually replace it with one of the bug-eyed E class Mercs which he said was an inferior car in nearly every respect in terms of comfort and refinement and it was also during Merc's rusty phase and needed the wings replaced and a respray under warranty!

Renault 25s are thin on the ground too. I'd prefer a Pug 505 though if I was after big French metal.


----------



## Salar (5 Aug 2020)

Another Granada Scorpio V6 driver here. Was a company car in white, drivers used to slow down when seeing it, thinking I was plod .


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> The list of cars I should not have sold:
> 
> 1971 Rover P6 V8.



I would not know where to start on that one, the 1978 308gts with 28,000 miles on that went for £25.000 only 12 years ago is now making £100,000.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2020)

Heading down into Stradishall this afternoon and this caught my eye. I do like a big Citroen estate.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

Featherbank Lane
(just off) New Side Road/A65
Just before entering Horsforth, from Kirkstall


Chevy Blazer


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

Featherbank Lane
(just off) New Side Road/A65
Just before entering Horsforth, from Kirkstall

El Camino (1973 model year??)
Badged as a '454'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2020)

Featherbank Lane
(just off) New Side Road/A65
Just before entering Horsforth, from Kirkstall

Citroen Visa van
(presume Visa?)


----------



## Zimbob (7 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Featherbank Lane
> (just off) New Side Road/A65
> Just before entering Horsforth, from Kirkstall
> 
> ...


Citroen C15, Visa based van, that must be one of the very last going by that plate.
Mines a wee bitty older


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2020)

Zimbob said:


> Citroen C15, Visa based van, that must be one of the very last going by that plate.
> Mines a wee bitty older
> View attachment 540380


I'd love to have a C15. They were great to drive and have so much character.


----------



## Zimbob (8 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd love to have a C15. They were great to drive and have so much character.


I've kitted it out as a mini-camper, it's ace. They are a hoot to drive, roll incredibly on corners but a still stick to the road 

My other crusty French motor out-handles the van significantly :


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2020)

Zimbob said:


> I've kitted it out as a mini-camper, it's ace. They are a hoot to drive, roll incredibly on corners but a still stick to the road
> 
> My other crusty French motor out-handles the van significantly :
> 
> View attachment 540420


1.6 Rallye ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2020)

Spotted this DB5 beauty for sale this morning sorry for poor pictures .


----------



## gbb (8 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Heading down into Stradishall this afternoon and this caught my eye. I do like a big Citroen estate.
> View attachment 540151


20 years ago I had a colleague who had one, he wax oiled everywhere he could get to, even drilling holes to get it in places you normally couldn't. Apparently he still has it in his barn. I had a couple rides in it, wonderful and smooth. Which then reminds me, formerly he (among many other cars) had a Mk10 Jaguar, very heavy on fuel and he reckoned to have one tank full of kerosene, the other petrol. The kerosene was available to him through dubious channels (he was no shrinking violet and always keen on a deal) and he said it ran quite well as long as the engine was hot. Long term it was probably a terrible thing for the engine but that wasnt his goal.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2020)

I was driving tonight and met a Bristol Beaufighter(ish)? tonight going in the opposite direction. It's hard to say as they evolved so slowly over the years.

They weren't much to look at but I'd still like to own one as I admire the quality and engineering.


----------



## Zimbob (9 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> 1.6 Rallye ?


Ah, I wish, just a pretty standard diesel 😊


----------



## Profpointy (9 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I was driving tonight and met a Bristol Beaufighter(ish)? tonight going in the opposite direction. It's hard to say as they evolved so slowly over the years.
> 
> They weren't much to look at but I'd still like to own one as I admire the quality and engineering.



The earlier Bristols are stunning cars - 403 to maybe 410



and those in between


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2020)

Zimbob said:


> Ah, I wish, just a pretty standard diesel 😊


Even those are quite sprightly.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

Profpointy said:


> The earlier Bristols are stunning cars - 403 to maybe 410
> View attachment 540710
> and those in between



There's a Fighter in the Oil-Can Cafe, near Holmfirth, or was
http://ikclassicsandracing.co.uk/blog-3/past-projects/a-cracking-pair-of-bristols/





















Plus a (real) Cobra 289


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2020)

Ford Econoline (1st generation; 61 - 67)
Thornes Lane
Thornes Wharf
Wakefield

Presumably a restoration, as it looked to be stripped internally
Apologies for quality, it was in an awkward position to photograph


----------



## srj10 (18 Aug 2020)

Austin Cambridge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2020)

srj10 said:


> Austin Cambridge
> View attachment 542243
> 
> 
> ...



My dads first car, when he could afford one (aged about 30 - 31)


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2020)

srj10 said:


> Austin Cambridge
> View attachment 542243
> 
> 
> ...


The staple of banger racing in the 1970s along with the badge engineered Morris Oxford

There's one in Ipswich that I occasionally pass in much worse condition here


----------



## Profpointy (19 Aug 2020)

srj10 said:


> Austin Cambridge
> View attachment 542243
> 
> 
> ...



A mate had an Oxford; a bit of a rusty old shed but it was quite a stately carriage to ride in. Other mates had the more luxury finished Wolsley and Riley versions which were genuinely quite nice


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2020)

Profpointy said:


> A mate had an Oxford; a bit of a rusty old shed but it was quite a stately carriage to ride in. Other mates had the more luxury finished Wolsley and Riley versions which were genuinely quite nice


Whereas my Dad had the Vandem Plas version with the 4 litre Rolls Royce engine, Leather and Walnut Interior and a thirst for petrol like a drunk on pay day.


----------



## Ian H (23 Aug 2020)

My daughter bought a new (to her) car yesterday. This was also on the forecourt, but I couldn't persuade her to buy it instead. £18k!


----------



## Ian H (23 Aug 2020)

srj10 said:


> Austin Cambridge
> View attachment 542243


That is an A55 Mk2, still 1500cc, the first of the Farina-designed models.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Aug 2020)

Two from July and August last year. The Ford was tucked behind a hedge near Sandy Bedfordshire and the two Triumphs are near Hemel Hempstead. I‘m sure there are some on the forum who can identify the exact models, and the registration plates on the triumphs.


----------



## tamiya (24 Aug 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 543458



TR3 & TR4


----------



## tamiya (24 Aug 2020)

gbb said:


> As a late teen I used to hitch hike a lot, I got a lift in a Jensen Healey. I seem to remember it wasnt a great place to be, kinda basic. Lovely looking car but....



JH when new was priced double that of MGB but cheaper than a Jag. It's no midget, definitely a lot more spacious than a B in cabin & boot. Interior fittings more 70s than B 60s.

Lotus engine is a ripper and in no slouch Mk2 guise with Getrag 5spd close ratio box... love that dogleg first.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Whereas my Dad had the Vandem Plas version with the 4 litre Rolls Royce engine, Leather and Walnut Interior and a thirst for petrol like a drunk on pay day.



Whilst I always rather liked those, I don't think I could bring myself to buy something with an automatic gearbox. I read that they were built up to a price target - something related to tax on company vehicles - and the only way of making it expensive enough was to add the Rolls-Royce engine.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Whilst I always rather liked those, I don't think I could bring myself to buy something with an automatic gearbox. I read that they were built up to a price target - something related to tax on company vehicles - and the only way of making it expensive enough was to add the Rolls-Royce engine.


That's possible but the coachwork would have cost a packet, it was built really to take on Rover Mercedes and Jaguar in the 'luxury saloon' class and for a 2 ton car it was plenty fast enough (120+mph*) and the interior was much nicer (grey Leather seats and Wilton carpets with half inch thick underlay and the 2 fold down tables on the back of the front seats.

* That was when my Uncle had it, he loved powerful fast cars, he sold it to my Dad when he'd bought a 2nd hand Mercedes with the 6.3 litre V12.


----------



## MarkF (25 Aug 2020)

Sometimes I'd like another Jeep, the 4.0L obviously. Wow! £6k Wranglers this time last year are now circa £10k.


----------



## Goggs (26 Aug 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 543456
> 
> 
> View attachment 543458
> ...



It might be a coincidence but I'm pretty sure I saw those exact same Triumphs a few months ago sitting outside Boulanger in Avignon. They're Dutch.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2020)

Spotted today
Quite the little collection


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2020)

Spotted, whilst I was up at Heath village, & after photographing_ #4_ & _#5_

It was parked by the _Kings Arms Inn_
http://thekingsarmsheath.co.uk/







(the 'needle' on the far horizon is Emley Moor TV mast)

However, I can't look at a Beetle convertible, especially if it's white without thinking of Hughie Hogg
Boss Hoggs even more crooked/twisted nephew in _'The Dukes Of Hazzard' _


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAuKVjDvqTM


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2020)

After photographing the Beetle, I was riding away, & this came into sight, from Kirkthorpe Lane
Then drove along the old 'dead-end' lane (no apparant name, even back to 1905)
By the time he'd pulled up & was getting out, I was at the same spot & stopped to compliment him


The driver told me'd had it 23 years, & it was a daily driver till recently
He'd 'rescued' it from someone who was (presumably) going to ruin it(?)
No front fog-lights though

A 1.9


----------



## Gunk (30 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> After photographing the Beetle, I was riding away, & this came into sight, from Kirkthorpe Lane
> Then drove along the old 'dead-end' lane (no apparant name, even back to 1905)
> By the time he'd pulled up & was getting out, I was at the same spot & stopped to compliment him
> 
> ...



I had a 1.6 GTi back in 1987 as a company car, brilliant little thing.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Aug 2020)

tamiya said:


> TR3 & TR4



At the risk if being a bit of a geek, isn't the "TR3" a TR2 ?

I think the TR3 is close to the top of my dream car retirement list. The TR4 is a lovely shape, and the identical looking TR5 has the 6 cylinder engine, but sadly TR5s seem a lot of money. The more agrigultural TR2 and TR3 somehow appeal a bit more to me now. I use the word agricultural deliberately as I think the old Triumph four cylinder was originally a tractor engine, and is extremely robust


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2020)

I went out with a lass who was heavily into the Peugeot scene. She had 3 x 205s, a 1.9, 1.6 and an XS. The 1.6 was my favourite - near as dammit as fast as its bigger brother, but it was the original and best, had a lovely willing fizz tonics character, and the 15 inch wheelsmon the 1.9 look chavvy and common compared to the more discrete 14 inch jobs on the 1.6.


----------



## Gunk (30 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I went out with a lass who was heavily into the Peugeot scene. She had 3 x 205s, a 1.9, 1.6 and an XS. The 1.6 was my favourite - near as dammit as fast as its bigger brother, but it was the original and best, had a lovely willing fizz tonics character, and the 15 inch wheelsmon the 1.9 look chavvy and common compared to the more discrete 14 inch jobs on the 1.6.



I agree, mine was black like the one below, but with a sliding sunroof


----------



## figbat (30 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> After photographing the Beetle, I was riding away, & this came into sight, from Kirkthorpe Lane
> Then drove along the old 'dead-end' lane (no apparant name, even back to 1905)
> By the time he'd pulled up & was getting out, I was at the same spot & stopped to compliment him
> 
> ...


Strictly speaking they are driving lights, not foglights, as they came on with the main beam. An E reg one would’ve had orange indicator lenses too.

I had an XS, which I loved. Even in 85bhp, 1.4 litre guise it was a nippy car and handled well.


----------



## tyred (30 Aug 2020)

I didn't get a chance to photograph them as they were driving in the opposite direction but at different times on today's ride I met a 1980's Bedford Rascal and a 1980's Austin Metro, both once common machines now almost extinct.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I agree, mine was black like the one below, but with a sliding sunroof
> 
> View attachment 544426



Rather nice to drive the old 205. I was driving a friend's one and it was genuinely nice handling and pleasant to drive, even in the very ordinary non turbo diesel version. I thought the interior was a bit loose and shabby though - then noticed it had done a quarter of a million miles, and that was a caving waggon so had not had an easy life, but I think it had been trouble free at leasr
up to that point and quite a lot beyond


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2020)

figbat said:


> Strictly speaking they are driving lights, not foglights, as they came on with the main beam. An E reg one would’ve had orange indicator lenses too.
> 
> I had an XS, which I loved. Even in 85bhp, 1.4 litre guise it was a nippy car and handled well.


Pamela had the GR with the 1.4 (actually 1360cc), that was a 4 (5 if you count the tailgate) door.


----------



## Gunk (31 Aug 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Rather nice to drive the old 205. I was driving a friend's one and it was genuinely nice handling and pleasant to drive, even in the very ordinary non turbo diesel version. I thought the interior was a bit loose and shabby though - then noticed it had done a quarter of a million miles, and that was a caving waggon so had not had an easy life, but I think it had been trouble free at leasr
> up to that point and quite a lot beyond



I remember that they rattled from new, I pulled mine apart and stuffed foam behind the plastic interior panels to quieten it down.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2020)

The original 107 didn't feel terribly dissimilar to the 205 to drive. Similar weight, near identical track and wheelbase, trailing beam rear end, albeit sensibly tamed with springs instead of the rather unpredictable torsion bar on the 205. Entertaining to drive as a result, a shame they didn't make a performance version although several firms do turbo or supercharger conversions in them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I didn't get a chance to photograph them as they were driving in the opposite direction but at different times on today's ride I met a 1980's Bedford Rascal and a 1980's Austin Metro, both once common machines now almost extinct.


I used to have a Rascal
It made ideal bike transport, when I was racing (CX/MTB) in the mid 80's, plus a changing room
Damned scary on the m/way though, when an artic, or coach came past

And, as for encountering diesel on a roundabout...............................


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I used to have a Rascal
> It made ideal bike transport, when I was racing (CX/MTB) in the mid 80's, plus a changing room
> Damned scary on the m/way though, when an artic, or coach came past
> 
> And, as for encountering diesel on a roundabout...............................



I must admit I have a softspot for all those "loaf" little Japanese vans, although my preference is for the original Toyota Lite-Ace with the column gearshift. I have fond memories of driving my uncle's around the fields when I was much, much younger. They were all such practical design with a lot of load space in relation to their size and the side door made them so much more practical than things like an Escort or a Meastro van. 

Light weight and rear wheel drive did make for interesting handling though and forget about going anywhere in snow

I remember a secondary school teacher had one of the Daihatsu HiJets which he always parked by reversing it tight against the hedge at the back of the school carpark. He wasn't a well-liked teacher. One day quite a bit of snow fell during school hours and a guy in my class had found a bit of rope from somewhere and sneaked over and tied the towbar of the van to the root of a tree in the hedge and we all waited to see him driving away that evening. Each time he moved forward a few feet and sat spinning when the rope tightened. Presumably blaming the snow, he kept going back and taking a race at it, harder each time with the same result until the rope snapped and he shot across the car park at speed and into the hedge on the other side


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Aug 2020)

Profpointy said:


> At the risk if being a bit of a geek, isn't the "TR3" a TR2 ?
> 
> I think the TR3 is close to the top of my dream car retirement list. The TR4 is a lovely shape, and the identical looking TR5 has the 6 cylinder engine, but sadly TR5s seem a lot of money. The more agrigultural TR2 and TR3 somehow appeal a bit more to me now. I use the word agricultural deliberately as I think the old Triumph four cylinder was originally a tractor engine, and is extremely robust


I steer clear of politics on the forum , but I don’t mind a dispute about 1950/60’s British sports cars. My mission now is to photograph some big Healeys to stir things Up some more.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Sep 2020)

Stumbled across this today


----------



## MarkF (1 Sep 2020)

Flippin boring drive again to Lincoln today, M62, M180, M18, A15 must the world's dreariest drive.

My Eunos Roadster.






And 10 mins walk away down Bailgate l spotted this, tbh, l don't "get" them but it was a super clean car.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Sep 2020)

The M180 has to be the most boring motorway anywhere


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2020)

Early '80s Citroen 2CV Charleston spotted while out shopping complete with good luck charm on the sunroof


----------



## Profpointy (2 Sep 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I steer clear of politics on the forum , but I don’t mind a dispute about 1950/60’s British sports cars. My mission now is to photograph some big Healeys to stir things Up some more.



Actually I was wrong - it was a TR3 - I was thinking of the TR3A where the grill is wider. The TR2 has the same narrow grill - but the grill, if there is one is hidden a bit more


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Sep 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Actually I was wrong - it was a TR3 - I was thinking of the TR3A where the grill is wider. The TR2 has the same narrow grill - but the grill, if there is one is hidden a bit more


Oh Prof I wish you had stood by your first opinion , this could have developed into bigger argument than a discussion on brexit.


----------



## MarkF (2 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Early '80s Citroen 2CV Charleston spotted while out shopping complete with good luck charm on the sunroof
> View attachment 545125


 Yet another car that I sold for peanuts but would struggle to buy today (for a fun car). I'd like another...


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Early '80s Citroen 2CV Charleston spotted while out shopping complete with good luck charm on the sunroof
> View attachment 545125


Happy memories 1986 to 1990 when I owned a red one .


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2020)

MarkF said:


> Yet another car that I sold for peanuts but would struggle to buy today (for a fun car). I'd like another...



The last time I saw one advertised it was priced at 12K 

The reality is that you could easily sink that much into restoration of even a simple car if you do it properly.


----------



## Ian H (10 Sep 2020)

The latter type with the naff lights, but still rather lovely.


----------



## Gunk (10 Sep 2020)

You’re right, not the most desirable but still very nice.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2020)

E Types just never age. Styled by artists.


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2020)

Spotted on today's ride. Don't know much about American cars but it's badged as a Buick Eight. I assume very late '30s or' 40s.

I wish I could have opened the door for a proper look at the beautifully detailed interior 

Probably drives like a ponderous barge though!


----------



## gbb (11 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> I remember that they rattled from new, I pulled mine apart and stuffed foam behind the plastic interior panels to quieten it down.


My daughter had a 206CC which she loved tbf but the rattles and bangs from it as you drove would have driven me nuts.


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

Today's classic find - a group of VW campers!


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

Ironically this has just pulled up beside me!



Some poor soul has been wedged into the back seat!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 546728
> 
> 
> Today's classic find - a group of VW campers!


Crikey, what are the odds of all those breaking down at the same time?


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

And another VW... 




For some reason orange suits the shape


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 546591
> 
> 
> Spotted on today's ride. Don't know much about American cars but it's badged as a Buick Eight. I assume very late '30s or' 40s.
> ...


For the record this is a Buick Eight Special which was their entry level model between '36 and' 49 (just how big were their more prestigious cars?).

They had an in-line eight cylinder engine, usually of 4.1L I'd love to have heard it running.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2020)

An inline eight? Jesus H. Trump - imagine how flexi the crankshaft must've been!


----------



## figbat (12 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> An inline eight? Jesus H. Trump - imagine how flexi the crankshaft must've been!


I work with engines up to 14 cylinders, inline.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2020)

figbat said:


> I work with engines up to 14 cylinders, inline.


Tell me more! I'm guessing marine engines?


----------



## figbat (13 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Tell me more! I'm guessing marine engines?


Correct. The biggest ones - two-stroke diesels that power container ships and tankers - are all inline. I work on the oils that lubricate them (and the smaller - but still huge - four-stroke diesels in things like ferries, cruise ships etc). The 4T engines can be inline or vee. Obviously the inlines have very large crankshafts but flex is still an issue, especially since they are direct-drive straight to the propeller.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2020)

Spotted this afternoon, in the centre of Wakefield
(Providence Street, off NorthGate)
Reliant Fox

Quite an apt registration too!


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Spotted this afternoon, in the centre of Wakefield
> (Providence Street, off NorthGate)
> Reliant Fox
> 
> ...



You called, m'lud? 

It *IS* rather me-sized though...


----------



## tyred (19 Sep 2020)

Land Rover based camper that I spotted yeasterday.





day


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Sep 2020)

Not really a classic but in a similar vein


----------



## Profpointy (19 Sep 2020)

mistyoptic said:


> Not really a classic but in a similar vein
> 
> View attachment 548124



I don't really get that at all. You still have to pitch a tent just the same as on the ground but if you want to nip off anywhere you have to take the tent down each time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2020)

130 Ambulance

Marshalls of Cambridge, at a guess, as the body manufacturer

If you want one, there's a few for sale just to the east of (ex) RAF Finningley... aka 'Robin Hood Airport'
https://ljacksonandco.com/categories/ambulance/


----------



## CharlesF (20 Sep 2020)

Thus has been parked outside our front door for a couple of weeks. Every time I walk past, I hope they keys were left in the ignition, nearest has been this open window. Late 70’s?


----------



## CharlesF (20 Sep 2020)

And in complete contrast was this monstrosity


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

A K plate is early 90s I think, '92 or '93. Looks about right for that kind of date.

As for the other... I like GT cars, but I guess that's a classic (!) case of money not conferring taste.


----------



## Gunk (20 Sep 2020)

CharlesF said:


> Thus has been parked outside our front door for a couple of weeks. Every time I walk past, I hope they keys were left in the ignition, nearest has been this open window. Late 70’s?



I owned a 964 RS 18 years ago, I couldn't afford to buy it back now, prices have gone completely silly. (and yes it lived on the street!)


----------



## CharlesF (20 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> A K plate is early 90s I think, '92 or '93. Looks about right for that kind of date.
> 
> As for the other... I like GT cars, but I guess that's a classic (!) case of money not conferring taste.


Thanks, I didn’t realise it was that late. The Lambo was for contrast only, an abomination in my eyes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2020)

Utterly gorgeous
I lusted after one as a teenager 

£25K apparantly!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triumph-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Gunk (21 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Utterly gorgeous
> I lusted after one as a teenager
> 
> £25K apparantly!!
> ...



I’m old enough to remember when a good one was £2500


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m old enough to remember when a good one was £2500




I am too
(55 later this year)


----------



## Gunk (22 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I am too
> (55 later this year)



1965 was a vintage year then!


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2020)

figbat said:


> Correct. The biggest ones - two-stroke diesels that power container ships and tankers - are all inline. I work on the oils that lubricate them (and the smaller - but still huge - four-stroke diesels in things like ferries, cruise ships etc). The 4T engines can be inline or vee. Obviously the inlines have very large crankshafts but flex is still an issue, especially since they are direct-drive straight to the propeller.


Fantastic! How direct is the drive? Straight off the end of the crank to the screw, or is their any kind of gearbox or reductuon gear sustem?


----------



## DRM (25 Sep 2020)

Talking of maritime things and engines, many years ago we went on a pleasure boat trip out of Whitby harbour, on the old lifeboat which I think dated from the thirties, the profits went to support the lifeboat and crew, as we went out of the harbour the new lifeboat went out at the same time, the captain of the boat we were on explained that the boat at the side of us was their brand new one and was undergoing final sea trials before taking over from the then current lifeboat, he was also a member of the lifeboat crew and explained that the new boat was unbelievably fast, and said as soon as they were a certain distance from the harbour the crew would open it up, and it will be out of sight in no time, which is exactly what happened, with a huge roar it reared up and was gone, when asked what powered it he said it had 2x V10 MAN truck diesels in it and the engineer from MAN was onboard doing the final tune up on it before being commissioned


----------



## raleighnut (26 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Fantastic! How direct is the drive? Straight off the end of the crank to the screw, or is their any kind of gearbox or reductuon gear sustem?


AFAIK the 2 stroke engines are direct drive, a 2 stroke doesn't care which way the crank is turning as long as the piston is going up and down so that's how they reverse them. This can happen with 2 stroke motorbikes sometimes as I saw once when my mates old half knackered MZ kicked back once, coughed and then ran albeit a bit roughly (but it always sounded like a bag of nails anyway) He attempted to leave the pub car park and was dismayed when it shot backwards into the beer garden.
Strangely the Messerschmitt KR200 3 wheel 'bubble car used this as it's reversing gear, there's a switch on the 'dashboard' that changes the timing and runs the starter backwards.


View: https://youtu.be/k71NmCJfvfo


I'd love one but £20,000 is a bit much


----------



## figbat (26 Sep 2020)

Yep - as above, the 2-strokes have a prop shaft bolted directly to the crankshaft - no clutch, no gears. The 4-strokes run a bit faster so use a gearbox, or drive electrical generators and run electric propulsion.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2020)

Triumph TR4S

Long-stay car-park
(off) York Place/A59
Knaresborough


----------



## Jenkins (28 Sep 2020)

A Commer Imp Van sat in Donington Park's car park this afternoon.


----------



## DRM (28 Sep 2020)

My dad had one of those whe I was a kid !


----------



## gbb (28 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A Commer Imp Van sat in Donington Park's car park this afternoon.
> View attachment 549565
> View attachment 549566


Vroom vroom, the most distinct engine sound.
I once went to a Vintage Motorcycle Club meet in circa 1976 and among everything doing a standing start 1/4 mile was an Imp engined drag bike, intake and exhaust pipes all over the place, the sound was exactly the same....but much louder.
Dad had the Imp and a Husky version ? (as photo but with rear seats and windows ?).


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2020)

gbb said:


> Vroom vroom, the most distinct engine sound.
> I once went to a Vintage Motorcycle Club meet in circa 1976 and among everything doing a standing start 1/4 mile was an Imp engined drag bike, intake and exhaust pipes all over the place, the sound was exactly the same....but much louder.
> Dad had the Imp and a Husky version ? (as photo but with rear seats and windows ?).


There's a good few Imp engined sidecars around


View: https://youtu.be/iJtBXOtvsB4


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2020)

gbb said:


> Vroom vroom, the most distinct engine sound.
> I once went to a Vintage Motorcycle Club meet in circa 1976 and among everything doing a standing start 1/4 mile was an Imp engined drag bike, intake and exhaust pipes all over the place, the sound was exactly the same....but much louder.
> Dad had the Imp and a Husky version ? (as photo but with rear seats and windows ?).


There's a good few Imp engined sidecars around


View: https://youtu.be/iJtBXOtvsB4


----------



## Ian H (28 Sep 2020)

A Vauxhall Thingy. Not sure it's a classic, but its owner obviously cares for it.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2020)

Ian H said:


> A Vauxhall Thingy. Not sure it's a classic, but its owner obviously cares for it.
> View attachment 549671


Looks a bit Firenza ish might have the 2.3 motor in it


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

Its either a Firenza or an HC coupe. It has bits from both models. Ive a soft spot for the old Poxhauls.


----------



## DRM (28 Sep 2020)

I remember seeing one pull up outside the Dock gates in Dublin, the driver got out, went into the docks, not long after an artic driver decided to pull in through the out gate, the trailer of the truck went right over the boot of this Vauxhall, stopped and backed up, then went in through the correct gate, turns out the car belonged to the fella who had turned up to show us where we were working, it was funny following this thing as it limped and wobbled it’s way through Dublin


----------



## figbat (1 Oct 2020)

Captured on tonight’s school run


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Captured on tonight’s school run
> View attachment 550202


Gawd that's ugly.


----------



## DRM (2 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Captured on tonight’s school run
> View attachment 550202


From the days before they got the terrible reputation when the stupid drivers could only be issued with a firms Cortina to tailgate in


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Captured on tonight’s school run
> View attachment 550202



Very nice, not sure about the E30 15” wheels, I’d prefer it on its original steel rims.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Gawd that's ugly.



In an outburst of false nostalgia, I like it. OK, when I was young it was a boring 3-box design and I hadn't got a clue why the car was so revered. It spawned a succession of almost identical 3-box 3 series cars with no concessions of stylistic innovation, resulting in an extremely conservative fan club. When Chris Bangle tried to shake the enthusiasts out of their aesthetic slumber he was hounded out of the job and ended up with the world loosing one of the finest car designers in history as he concentrated on other projects.

So I really haven't got a clue as to why it appeals so much to me now.


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2020)

I’ve always had a soft spot for them. BMW were Uber cool back them.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2020)

Owned a 2002 for a few days in the late 70's seem to remember quite a bit of rust which was normal back then


----------



## Profpointy (2 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Gawd that's ugly.



I think it's quite nice. Vastly nicer than the modern ones unarguably.

The 2002 posted above is the pretty one. One of my lecturers had one back in the day I recall. She always wore a tweed twinset and seemed a "country" type, but the sporty little Beemer was a different image entirely. Funny what you remember from nearly 40 years back


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2020)

BMW only made 1 classic,


----------



## figbat (2 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> BMW only made 1 classic,
> 
> View attachment 550235


Or two


----------



## DRM (2 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve always had a soft spot for them. BMW were Uber cool back them.
> 
> View attachment 550228


And so it began, buy this and drive like a prize cabbage


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Or two
> View attachment 550251



Or three


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2020)

DRM said:


> And so it began, buy this and drive like a prize cabbage



I’ve owned 5 BMW’s over the years, I know everyone doesn’t get them but I thoroughly enjoyed the ownership experience especially back in the 1990’s when they felt special.


----------



## figbat (2 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Or three
> 
> View attachment 550257


...or four...


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> ...or four...
> View attachment 550263



Or even 5


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2020)

OK there's these as well, the Frazer Nash ones,

BTW it's a 328


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Captured on tonight’s school run
> View attachment 550202



Old fella round my way has one of them, with the original steel wheels on, in a now rather dulled off red. Get a wave when I'm in the Capri


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2020)

This is BMW's least appreciated classic.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> This is BMW's least appreciated classic.
> 
> View attachment 550293


I dunno have you seen this monster, a 1.8 litre flat twin 


View: https://youtu.be/qvtr081PfEk


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2020)

Id take the Beemer any day.


----------



## DRM (2 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve owned 5 BMW’s over the years, I know everyone doesn’t get them but I thoroughly enjoyed the ownership experience especially back in the 1990’s when they felt special.


I get them alright, it just the tw*ts that get them given as company cars, drive them like cretins, think they’re all superior, when it isn’t even theirs, they don’t realise job goes, tw*t wagon goes.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve always had a soft spot for them. BMW were Uber cool back them.
> 
> View attachment 550228


I wonder what the 0 to 60 time was ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> BMW only made 1 classic,
> 
> View attachment 550235


And Austin 7's


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2020)

DRM said:


> I get them alright, it just the tw*ts that get them given as company cars, drive them like cretins, think they’re all superior, when it isn’t even theirs, they don’t realise job goes, tw*t wagon goes.



Most of mine were company cars


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2020)

Dinner-time, today

_Citroen Ami 8_

Foss Island Retail Park
Foss Island Road
York


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2020)

Dinner-time, today

_VW Golf 1_

Morrisons fuel-pumps
Foss Island Retail Park
Foss Island Road
York 

Sorry, just a '_grab-shot'_


----------



## Phaeton (12 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Dinner-time, today
> 
> _VW Golf 1_
> 
> ...


Eeek was busy for 2 days after this as it then passed.

Repair immediately (major defects):
Offside Rear Position lamp not working (4.2.1 (a) (ii))
Nearside Rear Subframe mounting prescribed area excessively corroded significantly reducing structural strength Sill back (5.3.6 (a) (i))
Offside Rear Subframe mounting prescribed area excessively corroded significantly reducing structural strength Lower inner wing (5.3.6 (a) (i))
Nearside Rear Subframe mounting prescribed area excessively corroded significantly reducing structural strength Lower inner wing (5.3.6 (a) (i))
Nearside Front Brake disc significantly and obviously worn (1.1.14 (a) (i))
Offside Front Brake disc significantly and obviously worn (1.1.14 (a) (i))
Nearside Front Suspension component mounting prescribed area excessively corroded significantly reducing structural strength Sill to floor (5.3.6 (a) (i))
Nearside Drive shaft joint constant velocity boot split or insecure, no longer prevents the ingress of dirt (6.1.7 (g) (ii))
Central Exhaust has a major leak of exhaust gases Exhaust silencer (6.1.2 (a))
Offside Rear Hydraulic brake cylinder leaking hydraulic fluid (1.1.16 (b) (i))
Rear Brakes imbalanced across an axle Axle 2 (1.2.1 (b) (i))
Repair as soon as possible (minor defects):
Registration plate lamp inoperative in the case of multiple lamps or light sources (4.7.1 (b) (i))
Monitor and repair if necessary (advisories):
Suspension component mounting repair covered in underseal All (5.3.6 (a) (i))


----------



## Cavalol (13 Oct 2020)

Got this a couple of weeks back, really impressed with it especially as seems very original, including the dealer number plates and mud flaps.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> BMW only made 1 classic,
> 
> View attachment 550235



My Dad had a red one, single cylinder engine about 400cc?


----------



## Gunk (13 Oct 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Got this a couple of weeks back, really impressed with it especially as seems very original, including the dealer number plates and mud flaps.
> View attachment 552186
> 
> 
> ...



That is a real survivor, I love stuff like that, not expensive, but just nice to own.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Oct 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Got this a couple of weeks back, really impressed with it especially as seems very original, including the dealer number plates and mud flaps.
> View attachment 552186
> 
> 
> ...


There's a Peugeot photo inserted into the middle there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Got this a couple of weeks back, really impressed with it especially as seems very original, including the dealer number plates and mud flaps.
> View attachment 552186
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice!!!
I remember hiring a same model estate, this in fact!
Scanned print.. obviously


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10202874249409548&set=a.10200704613810014




Gunk said:


> That is a real survivor, I love stuff like that, not expensive, but just nice to own.


There's generally all kinds of interesting vehicles like that here; https://mathewsons.co.uk/

This Cortina Carousel was there, when we went in March

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10220012130165856&set=a.10218443563192662



Plus, when was the last time you saw one of these?

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10220012123685694&set=a.10218443563192662


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> My Dad had a red one, single cylinder engine about 400cc?


Originally 247cc but later enlarged to 298cc


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Originally 247cc but later enlarged to 298cc




Thank you. My dads isetta, with a young dave r at the wheel and my sister looking on.


----------



## Ian H (17 Oct 2020)

It says 'Spicer' on the side, but I'm none the wiser. It looks like some kind of kit-car.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Oct 2020)

Ian H said:


> It says 'Spicer' on the side, but I'm none the wiser. It looks like some kind of kit-car.
> View attachment 552944


Here you go:

https://www.corsaspyder.com/

Yours, Morse


----------



## Badger_Boom (17 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's nice!!!
> I remember hiring a same model estate, this in fact!
> Scanned print.. obviously
> 
> ...



Looks like the kind of place our Minor came from in the mid 90s.


----------



## Badger_Boom (17 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Dinner-time, today
> 
> _Citroen Ami 8_
> 
> ...



I think that one belongs to someone on Tadcaster Road. They have at least two, and that ones the daily driver. 



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Dinner-time, today
> 
> _VW Golf 1_
> 
> ...


Are you stalking me by the way. That’s my local fill up spot.


----------



## Cavalol (17 Oct 2020)

BrumJim said:


> There's a Peugeot photo inserted into the middle there.



Ah yes, the 406 of doom which was scrapped this week.


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2020)

A brace of 30s Morgan trikes farted through town earlier. One BRG and one powder blue.


----------



## Ian H (19 Oct 2020)

'Ullo John, got a Cortina?


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2020)

Ian H said:


> 'Ullo John, got a Cortina?
> View attachment 553405


1600E ?


----------



## Profpointy (19 Oct 2020)

Ian H said:


> 'Ullo John, got a Cortina?
> View attachment 553405



My first car was a Mk2 Cortina, albeit the bottom of the range 1300. It had lain idle in our drive for 6 years and I fixed it up after passing my test. Started up fairly easily with minor fettling - new battery, plugs etc but then had to rebuild the brakes to get it through MOT. And then replace the gearbox which is why it was laid up in the first place. Did more miles in it than my dad did originally. I don't covet another one, but enjoyed driving it with its predictable if limited handling. I simply got accustomed to a bit of slip sliding opposite lock low speed driving. Fine with the Cortina as you had loads of time to sort it out as you'd not be going at all fast. Dead easy to work on and it never really let me down either


----------



## Profpointy (19 Oct 2020)

Ian H said:


> A brace of 30s Morgan trikes farted through town earlier. One BRG and one powder blue.



The modern one has a certain appeal too


----------



## Gunk (19 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> 1600E ?



No, looks like a GT, same 1600 crossflow engine but slightly more basic trim.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> No, looks like a GT, same 1600 crossflow engine but slightly more basic trim.


I was going by the boot badge, defo not the standard 1100/1300 though.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

One of my earliest motoring memories was my Dad's 1600E. Indeed, the oldest photo if myself is as a sprog sat on the bonnet.


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 Oct 2020)

Where did the Cortina 1600E sit in the sales-target based pecking order of Cortina badges. I was always a bit confused as to how much respect was due to a 1600E driver.


----------



## gbb (20 Oct 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Where did the Cortina 1600E sit in the sales-target based pecking order of Cortina badges. I was always a bit confused as to how much respect was due to a 1600E driver.


Cant quite figure exactly what you mean but circa 1976 (I'd be 17) a friends older brother was earning good money and brought a 1600E...it drew admiration from us all, as much admiration as the Stag he also owned.


----------



## gbb (20 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> No, looks like a GT, same 1600 crossflow engine but slightly more basic trim.


Certainly looks like a 1600GT badge.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Where did the Cortina 1600E sit in the sales-target based pecking order of Cortina badges. I was always a bit confused as to how much respect was due to a 1600E driver.


1600E, leather driving gloves, denim jacket....you were a cool dude, the motoring equivalent of owning a bike with centrepull brakes.


----------



## Gunk (20 Oct 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Where did the Cortina 1600E sit in the sales-target based pecking order of Cortina badges. I was always a bit confused as to how much respect was due to a 1600E driver.



You were probably the area sales manager, your sales team got “cooking” 1300 deluxes


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Where did the Cortina 1600E sit in the sales-target based pecking order of Cortina badges. I was always a bit confused as to how much respect was due to a 1600E driver.


Nicked from Wiki

_The four-door Cortina 1600E, a higher trim version, was introduced at the Paris Motor Show in October 1967,[19] a year after the arrival of the Cortina Mark II. It combined the lowered suspension of the Cortina Lotus with the high-tune GT 1600 Kent engine and luxury trim featuring a burr walnut woodgrain-trimmed dashboard and door cappings, bucket seating, leather-clad aluminium sports steering wheel, and full instrumentation inside, while a black grille, tail panel, front fog lights, and plated Rostyle wheels on radial tyres featured outside.[15] According to author and Cortina expert Graham Robson, the 1600E would be the first Cortina recognized as a classic.[ _


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nicked from Wiki
> 
> _The four-door Cortina 1600E, a higher trim version, was introduced at the Paris Motor Show in October 1967,[19] a year after the arrival of the Cortina Mark II. It combined the lowered suspension of the Cortina Lotus with the high-tune GT 1600 Kent engine and luxury trim featuring a burr walnut woodgrain-trimmed dashboard and door cappings, bucket seating, leather-clad aluminium sports steering wheel, and full instrumentation inside, while a black grille, tail panel, front fog lights, and plated Rostyle wheels on radial tyres featured outside.[15] According to author and Cortina expert Graham Robson, the 1600E would be the first Cortina recognized as a classic.[ _



The 1600 Kent engine is what also went into FF1600 cars back in the day.


----------



## Salar (21 Oct 2020)

Back in the early eighties I had a rare beast. 

A Mk 4 Cortina S Mexico. Bought it off someone who worked for Ford. I can't find any history or info on it when I google it, only the 2.3S comes up.

Fitted with the Mexico engine, alloys, full sports pack, short range gear shift etc. yet didn't look too different from an ordinary Cortina apart from the wheels and the S on the back.

Always remember taking it to have an exhaust fitted. Told the fitter what it was, _ " nah, that's just a Cortina" _until they opened the bonnet.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> 1600E, leather driving gloves, denim jacket....you were a cool dude, the motoring equivalent of owning a bike with centrepull brakes.



I coveted the Weinmann centre pull brakes my mates had - they actually stopped the bike !


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> Back in the early eighties I had a rare beast.
> 
> A Mk 4 Cortina S Mexico. Bought it off someone who worked for Ford. I can't find any history or info on it when I google it, only the 2.3S comes up.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't surprise me if it was something cobbled together by the competition department at Boreham. Likely it may well have been a demonstration prototype that wasn't put into production.


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if it was something cobbled together by the competition department at Boreham. Likely it may well have been a demonstration prototype that wasn't put into production.



Likely to be worth a couple of hundred grand now not one I have heard of and I was up an down to Daventry back then on courses.


----------



## Salar (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if it was something cobbled together by the competition department at Boreham. Likely it may well have been a demonstration prototype that wasn't put into production.



Yes, that's what I thought, some sort of one off, it originated from Bridgend Fords plant I believe. 

Maybe something they put together, can't say it was particularly high performance from what I can remember though. Certainly different, body rot set in, sold it , and got my first company car...............................................................................................................................................................................................a Maestro


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Likely to be worth a couple of hundred grand now not one I have heard of and I was up an down to Daventry back then on courses.



Some really interesting bits of machinery came out of the Boreham works, though alas all the literature I have pertains to the Escorts.


----------



## Salar (21 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Likely to be worth a couple of hundred grand now not one I have heard of and I was up an down to Daventry back then on courses.




That's right, rub it in.  I only paid a couple of grand for it. Not sure even the seller from Ford knew what it was. Still wonder today what it was, dark blue metallic, hardly a racing colour and that S on the back. I can't remember the reg, otherwise I'd try and trace it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Hmmm...

Most of the competition cars came out of there painted white unless otherwise specified. But if it was something where the engineers were playing around with ideas, then they'd have pulled whatever came off the production line to use as a test bed.


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> That's right, rub it in.  I only paid a couple of grand for it. Not sure even the seller from Ford knew what it was. Still wonder today what it was, dark blue metallic, hardly a racing colour and that S on the back. I can't remember the reg, otherwise I'd try and trace it.



I bought and sold over 4,000 cars between 1978 and 1988 imagine if I had kep a few, even one we sold 12 years ago for £25,000 we could not buy back for a £100,000 now.


----------



## Salar (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Most of the competition cars came out of there painted white unless otherwise specified. But if it was something where the engineers were playing around with ideas, then they'd have pulled whatever came off the production line to use as a test bed.



Yes, normally white, not dark blue metallic. If it was a one off maybe there was something on the log book which I didn't notice, equivalent to todays Q plates.

Will never know.


----------



## Salar (21 Oct 2020)

Just realised it was a Mk 5, not 4.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> Yes, normally white, not dark blue metallic. If it was a one off maybe there was something on the log book which I didn't notice, equivalent to todays Q plates.
> 
> Will never know.



I dunno, there's always information knocking around somewhere...


----------



## Salar (21 Oct 2020)

Can't ask Bridgend now, it's gone with the loss of many jobs.


----------



## Salar (21 Oct 2020)

Talking of Fords. I can remember in the 80's the local Ford garage were selling Granada's with a "free" Fiesta for the wife, all for the price of the Granada. 

No chance of getting away with that type of marketing these days.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> Can't ask Bridgend now, it's gone with the loss of many jobs.



I was thinking more like owners' clubs, enthusiast groups, archives, that sort of thing... Someone out there will know something.


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking more like owners' clubs, enthusiast groups, archives, that sort of thing... Someone out there will know something.



I am trying to figure out why the Lotus engine to replace a Pinto, the 2.3 MK5 would make a nice investment now, even more so if it was the GT.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (24 Oct 2020)

I don't have any pictures of the cars I had when I was young. But did a few scans of my parents photo's.

My brother and I, with my grandad and my 4 cousins. 1973/74 at a guess so the car was old, my Uncle's Anglia. If you did this on a modern car I'm sure you'd just sink into it and put a loads of dents in it. They don't build them like they used to.







My brother and I, my grandparents and my mother. My dad was taking the picture. 6 of us in a rented Fiat 124 no aircon, vinyl seats that got red hot, in Majorca about 75 maybe 76. My dad was one of the first to have the Russian copy of the Fiat 124, so I guess he liked them. He bought a brand new racing green Lada 1200 in 1974, JA0 76N.





My mother, I think before I was born with my dad's car. Think it's an Austin A35, but I might be wrong.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2020)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I don't have any pictures of the cars I had when I was young. But did a few scans of my parents photo's.
> 
> My brother and I, with my grandad and my 4 cousins. 1973/74 at a guess so the car was old, my Uncle's Anglia. If you did this on a modern car I'm sure you'd just sink into it and put a loads of dents in it. They don't build them like they used to.
> 
> ...


Nice cars the A30 and A35, same engine as the Mini Cooper.


View: https://youtu.be/zgYncyHvJ-E


----------



## figbat (25 Oct 2020)

Not really a car, but still. This was unearthed during the clearance of a plot of land presumably for residential development.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> Back in the early eighties I had a rare beast.
> 
> A Mk 4 Cortina S Mexico. Bought it off someone who worked for Ford. I can't find any history or info on it when I google it, only the 2.3S comes up.
> 
> ...


A lot of Cortina's that were being bought by production line workers had some interesting specs. Apparently it wasn't unisual for these cars to go through the paint shop two or three times to get an extra deep finish.


----------



## stephec (25 Oct 2020)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I don't have any pictures of the cars I had when I was young. But did a few scans of my parents photo's.
> 
> My brother and I, with my grandad and my 4 cousins. 1973/74 at a guess so the car was old, my Uncle's Anglia. If you did this on a modern car I'm sure you'd just sink into it and put a loads of dents in it. They don't build them like they used to.
> 
> ...


Ding dong, your mum was a rather lovely looking lady.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (26 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> Ding dong, your mum was a rather lovely looking lady.



Thanks lol shes 74 now though. Still good for age but a lot different...


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2020)

Two from my walk early this morning which I see regularly.

It wasn't Ford's finest hour but it's a genuinely very rare survivor of a once common sight and "young" classic with great bike carrying potential.





And a little bit of '80s three-box retro from when BMW made interesting cars. Only a basic 316 though.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> Two from my walk early this morning which I see regularly.
> 
> It wasn't Ford's finest hour but it's a genuinely very rare survivor of a once common sight and "young" classic with great bike carrying potential.
> View attachment 555963
> ...


316, yes please, 325i ooh me goodness!
Always luved the Delta GT i.e too


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> 316, yes please, 325i ooh me goodness!
> Always luved the Delta GT i.e too
> View attachment 555970



Mmmmm, Lancia Delta. Yes please!!!


----------



## Gunk (1 Nov 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> 316, yes please, 325i ooh me goodness!
> Always luved the Delta GT i.e too
> View attachment 555970



I had the HF turbo about 30 years ago, fond memories!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Nov 2020)

They're not that far from me








Prior to that, I'd also seen a white MG Midget (also rubber bumpered) in the outskirts of Wakefield, near Calder Grove (jct 39/M1)


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2020)

There is also a Triumph 20000 estate, a very early model Austin Metro, a late 1980s Toyota Corolla, (it must have been a Jap import as it is different from the Corolla I remember from that period), an early '80s Range Rover, a mid 1980s Nissan Sunny and a Renault 11 seen on the roads around here quite regularly. I must try and get photos.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> They're not that far from me
> 
> View attachment 556166
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried lifting one of those bumpers ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ever tried lifting one of those bumpers ?


Very substantial!!


----------



## gbb (3 Nov 2020)

Salar said:


> Talking of Fords. I can remember in the 80's the local Ford garage were selling Granada's with a "free" Fiesta for the wife, all for the price of the Granada.
> 
> No chance of getting away with that type of marketing these days.


This maybe chimes with something I remember. I used to frequent a then large motor factors / parts suppliers in maybe the early 1980s, they had a list of cars, nearly new, usually low mileage, usually something like Metros...they were 'gifted' to buyers of exec company cars, usually lightly used by the wives of execs then went back on the market....the logic was it allowed Rover in this case to keep their new registration numbers up.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2020)

Merc W114 seen on this morning's walk. I suspect it might have broken down as I can't think why anyone would leave it sitting there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2020)

I first saw this a few weeks ago, but the window's generally blocked by a van
I drove past today, & it wasn't
Sorry, not the best of images, as I took it from the car, at the opposite side of the road






I presumed it was the garage owners own car, that was in there, to attract attention to the garage

But, no!
When I found the website, it seems that it's for sale!!
That doesn't look like a 1600 crossflow to me!!

https://www.purstonmotorcompany.co.uk/used-cars/ford-escort-1-6-sport-2dr-pontefract-202007070965897


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th

Gargrave
A65/Skipton Road

I think it's a Plus 4, going by the bonnet louvre; https://www.morgan-motor.com/plus-four/
It looked glorious, & was still there when we drove back, at about 3 hours later


----------



## Cavalol (22 Dec 2020)

This sort of arrived a week or two ago...






It's a 2T, just before they got ruined by adding a 4T Poxwagen engine.


----------



## Gunk (22 Dec 2020)

Sorry I can’t quite see the appeal.


----------



## Cavalol (22 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> Sorry I can’t quite see the appeal.



That's part of what makes it great! They weren't very popular (in Britain) when they were new to be honest, but I love the oddball stuff.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2020)

Excellent!!
When I was a kid, a neighbour had one


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I first saw this a few weeks ago, but the window's generally blocked by a van
> I drove past today, & it wasn't
> Sorry, not the best of images, as I took it from the car, at the opposite side of the road
> 
> ...



Easy engine swap choice, lots still use the Zetec, but the Duratec is a good option, and both perfect for 200bhp upwards at a similar weight to the xflow or pinto.


----------



## DRM (26 Dec 2020)

Cavalol said:


> This sort of arrived a week or two ago...
> 
> View attachment 564656
> 
> ...


That 2 stroke engine was appalling, so bad on emissions that the UK government banned them in the 70's when anything would do, we saw one in Potsdam, my son thought it was about to explode at any minute with the row coming from under the bonnet, as an aside, I believe the Wartburg's were built in Erfurt, in an old BMW satellite factory, the East Germans decided to change the name to EMW, with the BMW propeller badge, till BMW forced them to stop it, so they became Wartburg.


----------



## oldworld (26 Dec 2020)

Cavalol said:


> This sort of arrived a week or two ago...
> 
> View attachment 564656
> 
> ...


Amazing to see it in one piece. I remember them when they were new and they rusted as you looked at them. 
I always fancied one as I liked the scowl from the two stroke engine.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

DRM said:


> That 2 stroke engine was appalling, so bad on emissions that the UK government banned them in the 70's when anything would do, we saw one in Potsdam, my son thought it was about to explode at any minute with the row coming from under the bonnet, as an aside, I believe the Wartburg's were built in Erfurt, in an old BMW satellite factory, the East Germans decided to change the name to EMW, with the BMW propeller badge, till BMW forced them to stop it, so they became Wartburg.



And the coloured bits on the badge were red, not blue...


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2020)

Cavalol said:


> This sort of arrived a week or two ago...
> 
> View attachment 564656
> 
> ...


Wartburg Knight ?


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2020)

DRM said:


> That 2 stroke engine was appalling, so bad on emissions that the UK government banned them in the 70's when anything would do, we saw one in Potsdam, my son thought it was about to explode at any minute with the row coming from under the bonnet, as an aside, I believe the Wartburg's were built in Erfurt, in an old BMW satellite factory, the East Germans decided to change the name to EMW, with the BMW propeller badge, till BMW forced them to stop it, so they became Wartburg.


Some Commer trucks in the late 60s easily 70s had 2 stroke engines (why do they denote it 2T ?) and the howl was a good description of the row that emanated from them. No wonder if any drivers were deaf as posts.


----------



## Gunk (26 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Some Commer trucks in the late 60s easily 70s had 2 stroke engines (why do they denote it 2T ?) and the howl was a good description of the row that emanated from them. No wonder if any drivers were deaf as posts.




View: https://youtu.be/e0sLp7wvq60


----------



## figbat (26 Dec 2020)

“2T” supposedly comes from the German “zwei takter“, literally two strokes.


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/e0sLp7wvq60



A sound I remember well. Percy Shepherd (small haulage co) had them in my local village Flintham in the 70s, used them for beet transport among other stuff. Deafening. I note the driver in the video is wearing earplugs .


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> A sound I remember well. Percy Shepherd (small haulage co) had them in my local village Flintham in the 70s, used them for beet transport among other stuff. Deafening. I note the driver in the video is wearing earplugs .


My memory goes back to the 60’s . The local brewery Benskins of Watford ran a fleet of commer 2 strokes
As a child I was fascinated by the way they sounded so different to other lorries.


----------



## DRM (27 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Some Commer trucks in the late 60s easily 70s had 2 stroke engines (why do they denote it 2T ?) and the howl was a good description of the row that emanated from them. No wonder if any drivers were deaf as posts.


According to my dad, those 2 stroke Commers were very good for making sure nobody was up late for work, as if you turned the engine off then back on again while driving it, the resulting back fire could raise the dead


----------



## DRM (27 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> A sound I remember well. Percy Shepherd (small haulage co) had them in my local village Flintham in the 70s, used them for beet transport among other stuff. Deafening. I note the driver in the video is wearing earplugs .


Bl**dy hell, my Dad used to drive one of those, would have been in the early 60's, apparently with a regular run from Leeds to South Shields,  I'm amazed he can still hear anything!!!


----------



## gbb (27 Dec 2020)

DRM said:


> According to my dad, those 2 stroke Commers were very good for making sure nobody was up late for work, as if you turned the engine off then back on again while driving it, the resulting back fire could raise the dead


. I used to work in a coal surveying crew, driving Landrovers. Someone figured, switch the key off as if to kill the engine, turn the key back just before it actually stopped turning...boom. Unignited fuel would backfire tremendously.

Great fun until I split the rear exhaust box doing it, split it open like a bean can. Works mechanics words were something like...
 wtf did you do to it ?????


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Dec 2020)

Not around any more, but I had some great times in this.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Dec 2020)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 565587
> 
> Not around any more, but I had some great times in this.


Got one in the garage


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Dec 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Got one in the garage


YAY! I wish I still had mine, do you use it, and is it a black 2.8i? 😃


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Dec 2020)

stoatsngroats said:


> YAY! I wish I still had mine, do you use it, and is it a black 2.8i? 😃


I did use it, took to the 50th Capri bash at Brooklands last year. Off the road ATM with bits missing whilst I weld the inevitable tin worm. Budget didn't make it to a 2.8, it's a tatty 1600 Laser, with a 2l pinto being built to drop in, short term. Long term plan is a V8, Windsor 302 if I get the pennies together..


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Dec 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Long term plan is a V8, Windsor 302 if I get the pennies together..


Nice!
Mine was the 2.8i.
I parked in a seafront car park once, and a Brooklands 280 pulled alongside, with an elderly gent driving. We waved and stepped out to speak.
He admired mine, I his (ooeer!), and he told me who he was. It turned out he was an ex-Spitfire Pilot, named Cuff Miller, the owner of a local Ford dealer. We chatted for nearly an hour, such was my interest.
The dealer remains in Littlehampton, but he’s sadly no longer with us.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

I remember as a kid my dad had one of the original shape ones. They are worth fortunes now.


----------



## DRM (27 Dec 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> I remember as a kid my dad had one of the original shape ones. They are worth fortunes now.


Us too, 1971, 1600L it was absolutely rotten at 10 years old, it would be worth a fortune now


----------



## Ian H (27 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Some Commer trucks in the late 60s easily 70s had 2 stroke engines (why do they denote it 2T ?) and the howl was a good description of the row that emanated from them. No wonder if any drivers were deaf as posts.


Three-cylinder, six-piston engines to be precise.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opposed-piston_engine


----------



## Profpointy (27 Dec 2020)

Ian H said:


> Three-cylinder, six-piston engines to be precise.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opposed-piston_engine



The ultimate version of that kind of thing has to be the Napier Deltic

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napier_Deltic

and I can't find it now but some model engineer had made a miniature one which really was an amazing feat of skill and patience


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2021)

Spotted a Peugeot 305 while out on the bike today. Probably the best diesel car of all time.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> Spotted a Peugeot 305 while out on the bike today. Probably the best diesel car of all time.


My vote would go to the Citroen Xantia but they probably share the same XUD9 engine


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> My vote would go to the Citroen Xantia but they probably share the same XUD9 engine


I've never driven a Xantia but would imagine they'd be pretty special too. I have driven a BX turbo diesel quite often when my uncle owned one and they were definitely a great car once you got used to it. 

The 305 had the n/a version of the XUD but in a light body it was super economical and felt lively and had the wonderful French magic carpet ride but handled well too. The n/a version of the 306 had the same engine but never felt the same to drive, it was too heavy and sluggish and not especially economical. The 306 needed a turbo.

I know someone who ran a 305 diesel van to over 400,000 miles on the original engine (and it was used to tow trailers).


----------



## gbb (3 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> My vote would go to the Citroen Xantia but they probably share the same XUD9 engine


While I'm no lover of French cars, I used to get access to a Xantia 1.9 ( I think)auto, cant remember if it was a turbo but it was a lovely car to drive, lovely. You almost laid prone in it as I remember.
At the other end of the scale, around the same time we had an Ford Orion diesel, non turbo. Without doubt, the very worst car I ever drove, by a country mile.


----------



## Cavalol (10 Jan 2021)

Seem to recall the Ford 1.8 diesel engines of that era were supposedly based on the XUD. If that were the case, they clearly needed a new boss in charge of the motors, because they were dreadful units.
Slow, wheezy and gutlesss hardly come in to it. The Escorts were horrible cars, the Orions slightly better, but if you ever had the misfortune to drive one of the Escort vans then you had truly hit rock bottom. They drove badly, smelt badly and were just misery on wheels. I could still get into an Escort now blindfolded and tell you what car or van it was just from the smell of the cheap plastics used in the cabins.

I still maintain that the Focus was such a success/highly rated because all it had to be was better than the Escort, a task it could not possibly have failed at.


----------



## gbb (10 Jan 2021)

I likened driving the Orion NA diesel to driving on an elastic band.
Noisy, clattery, when you pressed the accelerator....nothing happened for a couple seconds, nothing.
When you decellerated....nothing happened for a couple seconds, the engine didn't seem to respond.
Like driving with an elastic band for throttle linkages. A truly awful car / engine combo.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2021)

gbb said:


> I likened driving the Orion NA diesel to driving on an elastic band.
> Noisy, clattery, when you pressed the accelerator....nothing happened for a couple seconds, nothing.
> When you decellerated....nothing happened for a couple seconds, the engine didn't seem to respond.
> Like driving with an elastic band for throttle linkages. A truly awful car / engine combo.


My Dad had 2 of them as company cars. The first blew itself up, the 2nd faired a little better. IIRC got changed for an XR3i. Diesels did get better, we had the Vauxhall 1.7TD Astravans at work in the late 90's, they went very well.


----------



## Cavalol (10 Jan 2021)

Those Astras are legendary, ditto that engine. I'd love an early Combo (the 'proper' one with the roof pod thing) as the diesels went like hell and they look great, imho.


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2021)

I used to service a 1993 Escort van for a neighbour. Not a bad piece of styling but the early 1990s MKV Escort diesel must surely have been one of the worst cars of modern times. They were a sturdy old workhorse to be fair and they had fixed the rust problems which had blighted the '80s Escort but dynamically they were horrible - a sluggish engine which refused to rev, a vague notchy gearchange, chronic understeer, steering which was really vague and low geared low geared and seemed to need about 6 turns lock to lock (and the steering lock was pathetic. You need a ten acre field to turn one). They also had a cheap plasticky interior with unsupportive seats and were appallingly noisy once you went about about 30MPH. The MKII Golf or Peugeot 309 were so much better in every way. Ford clearly a lack of respect for their customers by expecting them to buy a vehicle that was probably inferior to every other car in it's class

Oddly enough I did drive one of the later sporty versions of that Escort with the 16v engine and it was unrecognisable. They had somehow managed to turn a sow's ear into a silk purse. It was much faster as you would expect but they had tightened up the handling and fitted a faster steering rack. It drove really well and was a perfectly competent car. Whatever they had done to it should have been done to the base models too.


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> My Dad had 2 of them as company cars. The first blew itself up, the 2nd faired a little better. IIRC got changed for an XR3i. Diesels did get better, we had the Vauxhall 1.7TD Astravans at work in the late 90's, they went very well.



That 1.7 TD Isuzu engine was a great powerplant. I've just always had mixed feelings about Opels, they are generally well built and very reliable and easy to maintain and drive well on main roads but their suspension struggles on the minor rural roads around here they pitch and bounce all over the place. You can see why a Golf costs more as they clearly put a lot more R&D into their suspension.


----------



## oldworld (10 Jan 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Seem to recall the Ford 1.8 diesel engines of that era were supposedly based on the XUD. If that were the case, they clearly needed a new boss in charge of the motors, because they were dreadful units.
> Slow, wheezy and gutlesss hardly come in to it. The Escorts were horrible cars, the Orions slightly better, but if you ever had the misfortune to drive one of the Escort vans then you had truly hit rock bottom. They drove badly, smelt badly and were just misery on wheels. I could still get into an Escort now blindfolded and tell you what car or van it was just from the smell of the cheap plastics used in the cabins.
> 
> I still maintain that the Focus was such a success/highly rated because all it had to be was better than the Escort, a task it could not possibly have failed at.


Those diesel escorts were truly horrible but I think the Focus was a great car. Even the boss of VW at the time told his engineers the Focus was the car that VW should have made.
I had a 2000 TDi estate and only got rid 2 years ago with 250000 miles on it. It was economical, nice to drive and apart from a clutch and new starter it never went wrong.


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2021)

I see this Triumph quite regularly as it seems to be in regular use. Not immaculate by any means but I prefer to see things being used and an estate is quite rare.


----------



## Ian H (10 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> ...the early 1990s MKV Escort diesel must surely have been one of the worst cars of modern times...


An acquaintance of that time was sales director of a firm I dealt with. In a fit of parsimony he replaced all his sales-people's cars with shiny new diesel Escorts (he drove a hot Subaru & was famed for the size of his expense account).
Our salesman turned up a few weeks later and related how he was so embarrassed at having to park this on his driveway, where others could see it, that he 'obtained' a boot badge from a better model to replace the offending one. I had to keep a straight face.


----------



## oldworld (10 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I see this Triumph quite regularly as it seems to be in regular use. Not immaculate by any means but I prefer to see things being used and an estate is quite rare.
> 
> View attachment 568328


I had the saloon version in the mid 80's. Nice car even though mine had some holes and rattly main bearings. Nice to drive and the Odrive was a bonus. Not bad for £100


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I used to service a 1993 Escort van for a neighbour. Not a bad piece of styling but the early 1990s MKV Escort diesel must surely have been one of the worst cars of modern times.
> They also had a cheap plasticky interior with unsupportive seats and were appallingly noisy once you went about about 30MPH.
> Oddly enough I did drive one of the later sporty versions of that Escort with the 16v engine and it was unrecognisable. They had somehow managed to turn a sow's ear into a silk purse. It was much faster as you would expect but they had tightened up the handling and fitted a faster steering rack. It drove really well and was a perfectly competent car. Whatever they had done to it should have been done to the base models too.


Where I used to work, in Leeds (photographic company '86 - 97'), we got a few new 'G plated' Escort Combis(?.... estate car, but blanked off sides & no rear seats)
They were diesels, I collected one of them from the sign-writers, with (from memory) about 20 miles on it
It felt good. but the seats were appalling
To get my position, the lumbar support was going to snap my spine, allowing for the spine gave me shoulder support that made me understand the phrase _' To Bend Over Backwards'_
Not long after, I got a lift from a collegue who had a mk3 hatch on bigger wheels/low-profile tyres
My god, it was rough - it made a Series Land Rover on seized leaf-springs look like air-ride!!!

Between them, quite probably the worst seats & the worst ride of any car I've driven/been in................. until I had the grave misfortune to briefly drive a B*W X5 on big wheels




tyred said:


> That 1.7 TD Isuzu engine was a great powerplant. I've just always had mixed feelings about Opels, they are generally well built and very reliable and easy to maintain and drive well on main roads but their suspension struggles on the minor rural roads around here they pitch and bounce all over the place. You can see why a Golf costs more as they clearly put a lot more R&D into their suspension.


A friend had a mk3 Astra as a 'black & white' taxi
Apparantly, Wakefield Council states (or did) that 'B&Ws' have to be less than 5 years old (??)
Brian sold it, at that age, with over350,000miles showing (on original engine/'box) to a mini-cabber, who put another 100,000 on it!!
Yes, it was the Isuzu 1.7TD


----------



## Gunk (10 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> Spotted a Peugeot 305 while out on the bike today. Probably the best diesel car of all time.
> View attachment 567008



A real forgotten hero is the Citroen ZX, our company used to give out the Turbo Diesel version as company cars and they would do inter-galactic mileages without any fuss.

back in 1993 I had the 16V 150bhp version and Mrs Gunk had the Volcane. great cars 👍


----------



## Cavalol (11 Jan 2021)

The Astra Mk3 was (is) a fantastic car, petrol or diesel. Even the misery spec 1.4SPi 3 door was a hundred times better than an Escort and far far better than the Golf Mk3, imho.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2021)

Cavalol said:


> and far far better than the Golf Mk3, imho.



The Mk3 Golf wasn't the best, but I had a VR6 and they really were something special back in the day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

Apologies for quality, the shiney paper was throwing the auto-focus off

Is this the love-child of a DB5, & (the bloated greenhouse of) a series 3 E-Type?
'Viz'
Edition 302









On the cover, _Mrs Brady Old Lady_ , states that she can see the Crematorium from there!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

Castleford
This afternoon

I just caught a glimpse of this, on a side-street, off Lock Lane, so doubled back to look

I may be wrong, but I think that's a G-Wagon body?
(the fuel-cap position tells me so)


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

Rare as a monkey driving a bus they are!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Rare as a monkey driving a bus they are!



There's another one around here, but it's one of the 'pimp-mobile' AMG things

I'd love one, but an early 5-door, on steels (and as a diesel/manual)


----------



## Gunk (19 Jan 2021)

Looks like it’s having a proper restoration


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Looks like it’s having a proper restoration



Hopefully the rest will be treated as well as that shell!


----------



## Gunk (19 Jan 2021)

It’ll look good when finished, super rare. I’ve never seen one on the road either here or in Europe.


----------



## simongt (20 Jan 2021)

Used to fancy a G-Wagen when they were first launched, but was wary of the steel body as opposed to the Landy's alu one. Hmm. 
But never went there anyway - !


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I see this Triumph quite regularly as it seems to be in regular use. Not immaculate by any means but I prefer to see things being used and an estate is quite rare.
> 
> View attachment 568328


Did they but that on retirement to "see them out"?


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Did they but that on retirement to "see them out"?


No I can tell by the registration that the car has been imported at some point after 1987.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Jan 2021)

Cavalol said:


> The Astra Mk3 was (is) a fantastic car, petrol or diesel. Even the misery spec 1.4SPi 3 door was a hundred times better than an Escort and far far better than the Golf Mk3, imho.


My second car was an Astra Mk 3. Was a good car, even though I had the single-point fuel injection version of the 1.4 - a fiddle to get a few more production units out of the carborettor engine. I remember Escorts of the same age and price had a bad reputation so I avoided them. Never liked Golfs - always thought of them as over-priced for what they are, particularly second-hand.


----------



## DRM (20 Jan 2021)

Proper G-Wagen doing what it does best, on tour East Germany, checking out what the Soviets are up to, not a poncy footballer/drug dealer version


----------



## DRM (20 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where I used to work, in Leeds (photographic company '86 - 97'), we got a few new 'G plated' Escort Combis(?.... estate car, but blanked off sides & no rear seats)
> They were diesels, I collected one of them from the sign-writers, with (from memory) about 20 miles on it
> It felt good. but the seats were appalling
> To get my position, the lumbar support was going to snap my spine, allowing for the spine gave me shoulder support that made me understand the phrase _' To Bend Over Backwards'_
> ...


Which photo processors was it, was it the one at Crown Point? can't remember the name now


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jan 2021)

learned to drive a stick on a yellow Datsun 240 Z in 1977. it was my social studies teacher's car. it was student car wash day & I jokingly asked if I could take it for a spin, unaware of it's transmission & he tossed me the keys & said sure! a friend jumped in with me & gave me some tips then me & Sherry took it for a drive around town. I kept stalling it at lights & Sherry was laughing uncontrollably. she was unconsolable. she had (has) a great laugh. we eventually made it back alive, but that was fun & terrifying

something like this one


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2021)

DRM said:


> Which photo processors was it, was it the one at Crown Point? can't remember the name now


Yes


----------



## DRM (21 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes


I was at your competitor in Gildersome, our lab manager went down there, was a great bloke, especially when compared with the clown we ended up with


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2021)

DRM said:


> I was at your competitor in Gildersome, our lab manager went down there, was a great bloke, especially when compared with the clown we ended up with


I was there 86 - March 97


----------



## DRM (21 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I was there 86 - March 97


I was at the other place from 1985 to 1995, so you would have known the manager from ours that went there


----------



## Profpointy (21 Jan 2021)

simongt said:


> Used to fancy a G-Wagen when they were first launched, but was wary of the steel body as opposed to the Landy's alu one. Hmm.
> But never went there anyway - !



Landy bodies may have been aluminium but the steel chassis rusted like buggery


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jan 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Landy bodies may have been aluminium but the steel chassis rusted like buggery


yep a bloke I worked with re-chassied his mk2 over about 3 weeks at work, I should explain. It was an injection moulding place and there were 2 of us machine minding and packing whilst Dave was the 'setter' so until something went wrong he was just twiddling his thumbs and the macines were relatively new so rarely needed any attention so with the owners permission he set the new chassis on axle stands up near the engineering section (they made their own tooling) and swapped everything over and made a new wiring loom (not difficult as it was a 2 and a 1/4 Diesel)


----------



## MntnMan62 (22 Jan 2021)

I have a few classic cars that, if I win the almost $1 billion lottery jackpot tomorrow, I would buy in a heartbeat for my classic car collection. I believe these are among the most beautiful cars ever made.

1967 Ford Mustang Coupe and Convertible









Jaguar E Type, Convertible and Coupe









Triumph TR6






Porsche 356B Roadster






Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe and Convertible









Shelby Cobra






Aston Martin DB5 Superleggera


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2021)

DRM said:


> I was at the other place from 1985 to 1995, so you would have known the manager from ours that went there



Probably, trying to think of names
Some I remember with fondness
The 'big boss' & Mike, his technical director



Profpointy said:


> Landy bodies may have been aluminium but the steel chassis rusted like buggery


Then there was the galvanitic corrosion horrors.....


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jan 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> I have a few classic cars that, if I win the almost $1 billion lottery jackpot tomorrow, I would buy in a heartbeat for my classic car collection. I believe these are among the most beautiful cars ever made.


I would love to mush a cpl of those together for this:

_The Thomas Crown Affair_ is a remake from the original film from 1968. The car is featured in the film is a 1968 Ford Shelby Mustang GT500. 











View: https://youtu.be/o98T66d-eGk


----------



## MntnMan62 (22 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I would love to mush a cpl of those together for this:
> 
> _The Thomas Crown Affair_ is a remake from the original film from 1968. The car is featured in the film is a 1968 Ford Shelby Mustang GT500.
> 
> ...




The reason I have an affection for the 1967 version is because my father had one in powder blue. 6 cylinder, 3 speed manual. He ended up selling it for $600 just as I was about to get my learners permit to drive. He then went out and bought a 1979 Mustang. 4 cylinder with A/C, power everything. When you stomped on the gas the car would literally whine and barely moved. I never let him hear the end of that one. And that Shelby is one gorgeous specimen. Add that to my collection as well.


----------



## Profpointy (22 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Probably, trying to think of names
> Some I remember with fondness
> The 'big boss' & Mike, his technical director
> 
> ...



ah yes, aluminium bolted to steel, without the slightest thought about corrosion implictions


----------



## DRM (22 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Probably, trying to think of names
> Some I remember with fondness
> The 'big boss' & Mike, his technical director
> 
> ...


There was Derek Tranter, good boss, the Mike was I think in tech services at ours, can’t think of his surname now, iirc was from Nottingham area originally


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2021)

Profpointy said:


> ah yes, aluminium bolted to steel, without the slightest thought



Apart from some drizzly black paint
I saw rust on new 90s & 110's in the local main-dealer showroom


----------



## Profpointy (22 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Apart from some drizzly black paint
> I saw rust on new 90s & 110's in the local main-dealer showroom



My mate's nearly new one had rust on it. 
That said, I still want one, and my ex-mrs' 110 was great, albeit scruffy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2021)

Profpointy said:


> My mate's nearly new one had rust on it.
> That said, I still want one, and my ex-mrs' 110 was great, albeit scruffy



I'd have another 110CSW, but would want a galvanised chassis & a 300Tdi
(my last 110 was a Td6




rockyroller said:


> I would love to mush a cpl of those together for this:
> 
> _The Thomas Crown Affair_ is a remake from the original film from 1968. The car is featured in the film is a 1968 Ford Shelby Mustang GT500.
> 
> ...




Gas Monkey/'Fast n Loud' did a Mustang like that
(aka the Richard Rawlings ego-show)


----------



## Ian H (23 Jan 2021)

Profpointy said:


> My mate's nearly new one had rust on it.
> That said, I still want one, and my ex-mrs' 110 was great, albeit scruffy


My late father-in-law regarded regular chassis repairs as normal maintenance.


----------



## tyred (23 Jan 2021)

When it comes to BL and rust protection, a friend of my Dad's who was a lorry picked up loads occasionally from the plant where the little Leyland FG lorries were built and he said the cabs were sitting around partly assembled and covered in surface rust. They just took them into the paint shop and sprayed over the rust...


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> When it comes to BL and rust protection, a friend of my Dad's who was a lorry picked up loads occasionally from the plant where the little Leyland FG lorries were built and he said the cabs were sitting around partly assembled and covered in surface rust. They just took them into the paint shop and sprayed over the rust...


I had a Marina that appeared to have been made from compressed rust


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Jan 2021)

Ahh Marina,s were an interesting car to own. I had an old ex post office van, that could you hear fizzing away like an Alka-Seltzer tablet in the rain as it turned to rust.
And those lovely trunnion pins that would snap sending the front wheel straight up into the wing.


----------



## DRM (24 Jan 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> Ahh Marina,s were an interesting car to own. I had an old ex post office van, that could you hear fizzing away like an Alka-Seltzer tablet in the rain as it turned to rust.
> And those lovely trunnion pins that would snap sending the front wheel straight up into the wing.


And the front chassis leg that rotted through giving the same effect


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2021)

Earlier this morning

Rhodes Street Garage
Lumley Street
Castleford


Apparantly, they've both been there for a couple of months
I've just never noticed them before (maybe the flatbed has been parked in front of them?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2021)

Earlier this morning

Castleford Road
Normanton


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jan 2021)

G399HAV FORD ESCORT
Colour Red
Fuel type Petrol
Date registered 1 August 1989
MOT expired on 29 March 2008

Status, Rotten to the Core


----------



## gbb (25 Jan 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> Ahh Marina,s were an interesting car to own. I had an old ex post office van, that could you hear fizzing away like an Alka-Seltzer tablet in the rain as it turned to rust.
> And those lovely trunnion pins that would snap sending the front wheel straight up into the wing.


I had a Marina 1500 (maybe1800 i cant remember ) coupe, bodily reasonably solid but the trunions were prone to siezing up leaving you needing muscles like Geoff Capes to steer the thing. Ironically, all they needed was a grease gun and a shot of grease once in a while. Classic case of poor maintenance if you did get problems.
Japanese cars didnt neccessarily fare much better re rust. I went to look at a Datsun 120Y in the late 1970s. The wings were literally like lace, you could see through them. I walked...


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jan 2021)

gbb said:


> Japanese cars didnt neccessarily fare much better re rust. I went to look at a Datsun 120Y in the late 1970s. The wings were literally like lace, you could see through them. I walked...


But the morale of the story is that the Japanese learnt by their mistakes, (they don't have a rust issue in Japan due to the climate) British Leyland management couldn't give a flying coitus interruptus


----------



## figbat (25 Jan 2021)

A colleague of mine previously worked for Rover and claims that Honda was the best thing that happened to BL/Rover. Not only did they bring some decent engines and a couple of useful platforms but also insisted on significantly improved corrosion resistance and quality control.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> But the morale of the story is that the Japanese learnt by their mistakes, (they don't have a rust issue in Japan due to the climate) British Leyland management couldn't give a flying coitus interruptus


They don't have a rust issue because they don't salt their roads, that's the key difference, not climate aiui, so used to make their cars out of cheesy-steel


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jan 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> They don't have a rust issue because they don't salt their roads, that's the key difference, not climate aiui, so used to make their cars out of cheesy-steel


Semantics, the steel was no different to UK steel, why did they not use salt on the roads, oh yeah the climate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> Ahh Marina,s were an interesting car to own. I had an old ex post office van, that could you hear fizzing away like an Alka-Seltzer tablet in the rain as it turned to rust.
> And those lovely trunnion pins that would snap sending the front wheel straight up into the wing.



When I was a kid, a neighbour had a 1800 saloon
His brother-in-law had a coupe
His father-in-law, the estate

All 3 were in Sahara Sand??? (the Camel Trophy Land Rover colour)


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jan 2021)

TBF my father had a 1976 1.8, we have a bit of a test, from a junction at the cross roads, down the road around 1/4 mile there is a hump in the road, on very quick cars you can get airborne, but the Marina did a very respectable 85mph as it hit the hump, a little bit squirrely on landing. Had more modern cars that couldn't achieve that


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Semantics, the steel was no different to UK steel, why did they not use salt on the roads, oh yeah the climate


No, not semantics. 

Japan's climate is very similar to the UK, and harsher in places. They have other, smarter solutions which avoid the need for salt:

https://blog.japan-partner.com/driv...=The Japanese do not use,where it snows a lot.

https://drivetribe.com/p/why-are-ja...YVQlR_CDGC4wxobt6g?iid=VWcXugn-QGKKCGLP3XhScQ

The comment regarding steel was intended for amusement value, as I suspect you realised. Steel in cars is now pretty well protected by Japanese and most other manufacturers of course. Even Mercedes since the dreadful days of the early 2000s where they rusted for fun 
(I know, I had one )


----------



## Gunk (25 Jan 2021)

figbat said:


> A colleague of mine previously worked for Rover and claims that Honda was the best thing that happened to BL/Rover. Not only did they bring some decent engines and a couple of useful platforms but also insisted on significantly improved corrosion resistance and quality control.



very true, just saw a well preserved early 1990’s Rover 200 on the A34 this afternoon. I’m sure if it wasn’t for the scrappage scheme many more would have survived.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> TBF my father had a 1976 1.8, we have a bit of a test, from a junction at the cross roads, down the road around 1/4 mile there is a hump in the road, on very quick cars you can get airborne, but the Marina did a very respectable 85mph as it hit the hump, a little bit squirrely on landing. Had more modern cars that couldn't achieve that


Same Engine as the MGB, some even had the same twin carb set up.


----------



## Ian H (25 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Semantics, the steel was no different to UK steel, why did they not use salt on the roads, oh yeah the climate


Japan recycled a lot of steel, and earlier methods could include oxides in the recycling.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> TBF my father had a 1976 1.8, we have a bit of a test, from a junction at the cross roads, down the road around 1/4 mile there is a hump in the road, on very quick cars you can get airborne, but the Marina did a very respectable 85mph as it hit the hump, a little bit squirrely on landing. Had more modern cars that couldn't achieve that


My father had a 1974 1.8 single carb Marina, I passed my test in it. It was later handed to my brother and then to me and I built this from it. It's the silver one. I later painted it "Rover Racing Red", but I don't appear to have any photos of it. So the Marina was scrapped when it was 10 years old or so, I MOT'd the Marlin on 5.5.85 and sold it around 1999. It's still on the road!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Jan 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> Ahh Marina,s were an interesting car to own. I had an old ex post office van, that could you hear fizzing away like an Alka-Seltzer tablet in the rain as it turned to rust.
> And those lovely trunnion pins that would snap sending the front wheel straight up into the wing.


This is a close up of the car above. It has the trunnions from a Marina, but allied with a Mini wishbone to allow for a telescopic damper. Still uses torsion bar for the suspension. You did have to keep them well greased, which, to be honest was dead easy, all you had to do was remember!


----------



## gbb (25 Jan 2021)

figbat said:


> A colleague of mine previously worked for Rover and claims that Honda was the best thing that happened to BL/Rover. Not only did they bring some decent engines and a couple of useful platforms but also insisted on significantly improved corrosion resistance and quality control.


Despite the apparently laughable reputation Rover seem to have, it may well be true that Honda hauled them up in quality terms. Up until only a few years ago, there were lots and lots of old rover 200s (well maybe not the 200s), 400s, 600s, 45s, 75s around long after many of their counterparts from Europe and Japan had disappeared for the most part. An old Rover was a reasonably common sight round here at least...which tells me they werent that bad at all.
I never minded Rovers, they were a great improvement on BLs (I never minded BLs either tbf)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

Watched one of the American based episodes of _'Wheeler Dealers_' last night
It wasn't because I like watching Mike Brewer, it was due to the episodes star

M-B 300Turbodiesel estate 

One of the few MBs I like, barring the (80s) G-Wagons, & the 'Ponton' saloons

It was even this colour; 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes...813427?hash=item23e579b2b3:g:IhQAAOSwRCZfoCXM


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Watched one of the American based episodes of _'Wheeler Dealers_' last night
> It wasn't because I like watching Mike Brewer, it was due to the episodes star
> 
> M-B 300Turbodiesel estate
> ...




I'd likeone with a manual 'box, colour-matched hubcaps, & those lovely chrome roof-rails


----------



## Cavalol (1 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Watched one of the American based episodes of _'Wheeler Dealers_' last night
> It wasn't because I like watching Mike Brewer, it was due to the episodes star
> 
> M-B 300Turbodiesel estate
> ...



Thought I recognised that, have seen when delivering for work. As nice as it no doubt is, that's a ridiculous price


----------



## Profpointy (2 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'd likeone with a manual 'box, colour-matched hubcaps, & those lovely chrome roof-rails
> 
> 
> View attachment 571632



Modern mercs are maybe the ugliest cars on the road, yet that is genuinely nice, and the earlier ones that others have posted upthread are genuinely lovely


----------



## BrumJim (2 Feb 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Modern mercs are maybe the ugliest cars on the road, yet that is genuinely nice, and the earlier ones that others have posted upthread are genuinely lovely


I've never thought of classic Mercedes-Benz cars as being particularly lovely of their time. Yes, looking at the example above it does look great, but that is a combination of a great colour and lots of hours of polishing, showing the lovely paintwork and chrome to a condition better than it left the factory in. However of its time, it was certainly not the most inspiring of designs, being little better than a tarted-up three box estate version in a time when chrome accents were essential on almost any car. In many ways, I think that modern Mercedes cars are much more aesthetically adventurous than these older ones.

Sorry if that is a little strong and offensive. I do love classic cars, and agree that modern cars can all look the same, but this is the criticism that was levelled at these cars too when they were modern. And yes, I would love to own or even have a drive / ride in the Mercedes above, just for the nostalgia and memories of how cars used to be. But there are many others from that era I would much prefer to see.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> I've never thought of classic Mercedes-Benz cars as being particularly lovely of their time. Yes, looking at the example above it does look great, but that is a combination of a great colour and lots of hours of polishing, showing the lovely paintwork and chrome to a condition better than it left the factory in. However of its time, it was certainly not the most inspiring of designs, being little better than a tarted-up three box estate version in a time when chrome accents were essential on almost any car. In many ways, I think that modern Mercedes cars are much more aesthetically adventurous than these older ones.
> 
> Sorry if that is a little strong and offensive. I do love classic cars, and agree that modern cars can all look the same, but this is the criticism that was levelled at these cars too when they were modern. And yes, I would love to own or even have a drive / ride in the Mercedes above, just for the nostalgia and memories of how cars used to be. But there are many others from that era I would much prefer to see.



Can't argue with that. My point was to contrast with the firm's truly hideous cars today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Modern mercs are maybe the ugliest cars on the road, yet that is genuinely nice, and the earlier ones that others have posted upthread are genuinely lovely



Daughter has a M-B A Class (AMG body-kit?)
I think I'd prefer a Ford Focus, it looks roughly the same too!

I think I'd even prefer the earlier 'moose-test' A Class


----------



## BrumJim (2 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Daughter has a M-B A Class (AMG body-kit?)
> I think I'd prefer a Ford Focus, it looks roughly the same too!
> 
> I think I'd even prefer the earlier 'moose-test' A Class


I had one of those until I went all electric a few months ago. It was another of those billy bargains - Mercedes Benz quality, but with a low second-hand price due to the moose-test news when they came out. It was the second generation version.


----------



## Gunk (2 Feb 2021)

I had a C Class (C280 sport) new back in 1999, IMO they’re much more attractive then the modern offerings from MB


----------



## BrumJim (2 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> I had a C Class (C280 sport) new back in 1999, IMO they’re much more attractive then the modern offerings from MB
> 
> View attachment 571722


Each to their own, but to me this is the most boring design you could possibly come up with. I much prefer the current one, as there is at least some attempt to sculpt the bodyside shape.

In particular, at least now there is some design story with the front end. This one above is just a grille and a pair of headlamps. There is no attempt to connect the two - it looks as though they were designed by two separate teams, and the bonnet person has made a half-hearted effort to integrate the slope of the radiator sides with the slightly greater slope of the inside edge of the headlamps.

Anyway, glad you like it. Please don't buy a car based on whether I think it looks good or not!


----------



## Gunk (2 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Anyway, glad you like it. Please don't buy a car based on whether I think it looks good or not!



Sold it years ago, but it was a firm family favourite, the most comfortable car we’ve ever owned.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2021)

Its been a couple of decades since the words "Mercedes", "Benz", and "quality" were used in the same sentence.


----------



## Gunk (2 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Its been a couple of decades since the words "Mercedes", "Benz", and "quality" were used in the same sentence.



Mine had a new tailgate, front wings and rear arches all under warranty when it was only 3 years old. It’s nickname was “rusty”


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2021)

All cars now have no soul and no character.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> All cars now have no soul and no character.


M'Lud, the Defence would like the witness to examine this:

https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/toyota/gr-yaris


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2021)

Nah!


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2021)

Watched a episode of (actually I don't know what it's called) but the one where Drew Pritchard & that guy called Paul Something buys Classic cars & then restore to sell. They bought a Fiesta Supersport 1981 for £10.250 & then sold it for £24.250, so many questions about the episode, like who in their right mind would pay £10.250 for a 1.3 Fiesta with a few go faster strips on, let alone £24.250.

But putting the insane aside, part of the show showed Drew going to a upholsterer in the Midlands, appeared to be the same one used by Car SOS, but what I thought was great the seats were restored by a 22 year old, they looked to have other youngsters there as well, nice to see the skills being passed on not dying out like in most industries.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (4 Feb 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> M'Lud, the Defence would like the witness to examine this:
> 
> https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/toyota/gr-yaris



Best thing to have come out of Japan for years, and anywhere else really..


----------



## monkers (4 Feb 2021)

I remember those rusty Mercs years. An acquaintance bought a new E class, in less than three years the bootlid was so rusty that the bootlock fell right out.

I was looking for a car for a present to self for my 50th birthday. I tried Porsche Boxsters, Maserati 3200GTs, Jag XKs, all kinds of motors, but I couldn't get as comfortable in anything as I could in my Rover 3500S (P6), possibly because I was troubled with backache at the time. I tried sitting in close to twenty cars at one car dealership. Just as about to leave, they had a Mercedes CLK being back from the valeters - ten minutes later I'd agreed to buy it. It didn't have quite the personality of car that I thought I was looking for, but it was a helluva thing. I think this model is still widely overlooked today. Prices are very low, and they just don't seem to have the rust problems of other Mercs.


----------



## Gunk (4 Feb 2021)

Good choice @monkers I’ve always had a soft spot for the coupes.

I bought this for my 50th, still enjoying it 6 years later






It replaced this which I bought myself for my 40th






I plan to buy another 911 for my 60th, Mrs Gunk and I will then go off on a European road trip


----------



## monkers (4 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> Good choice @monkers I’ve always had a soft spot for the coupes.
> 
> I bought this for my 50th, still enjoying it 6 years later
> 
> ...



Nice motors - future classics - who knows? I do love a coupe. Good luck with the 60th plans. I've never owned a Porsche, and I've all but given up driving now. I sold the Merc years ago, but the wonderful old Rover was sold recently. I tend to just use a bike these days.


----------



## DRM (4 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I remember those rusty Mercs years. An acquaintance bought a new E class, in less than three years the bootlid was so rusty that the bootlock fell right out.
> 
> I was looking for a car for a present to self for my 50th birthday. I tried Porsche Boxsters, Maserati 3200GTs, Jag XKs, all kinds of motors, but I couldn't get as comfortable in anything as I could in my Rover 3500S (P6), possibly because I was troubled with backache at the time. I tried sitting in close to twenty cars at one car dealership. Just as about to leave, they had a Mercedes CLK being back from the valeters - ten minutes later I'd agreed to buy it. It didn't have quite the personality of car that I thought I was looking for, but it was a helluva thing. I think this model is still widely overlooked today. Prices are very low, and they just don't seem to have the rust problems of other Mercs.
> 
> ...


I saw an abandoned Merc S Class parked on an industrial estate last year, it was a 51 plate car and had just about rotted away to nothing, the door bottoms, sills , bottom of the boot lid, leading edge of the bonnet, weren’t just rusty, but were missing, this was a car that would have been about £70,000+ when new, ok it was 19 years old, but when someone parks next to it in a little Peugeot of the same age without a mark of rust on it, it makes you wonder what on earth were Mercedes playing at.


----------



## gbb (4 Feb 2021)

Having many east European colleagues, I think a couple had what would have been very expensive Mercs when new, Pawel had a really really nice 57 plate Mercedes, the model I never knew but very big and luxurious. But It went, something went wrong, just too expensive to repair.
Theres another 53 plate in the carpark at the moment, poor condition but it too would have been an expensive car when new.
Good condition or a banger, both will probably be consigned to the scrap heap if something too big goes wrong...even something like the injectors going would finish a lot of owners.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Watched one of the American based episodes of _'Wheeler Dealers_' last night
> It wasn't because I like watching Mike Brewer, it was due to the episodes star
> M-B 300Turbodiesel estate
> One of the few MBs I like, barring the (80s) G-Wagons, & the 'Ponton' saloons



Not forgetting this M-B range though!!


----------



## DRM (5 Feb 2021)

gbb said:


> Having many east European colleagues, I think a couple had what would have been very expensive Mercs when new, Pawel had a really really nice 57 plate Mercedes, the model I never knew but very big and luxurious. But It went, something went wrong, just too expensive to repair.
> Theres another 53 plate in the carpark at the moment, poor condition but it too would have been an expensive car when new.
> Good condition or a banger, both will probably be consigned to the scrap heap if something too big goes wrong...even something like the injectors going would finish a lot of owners.


One company I used to visit for work had a Merc S500 that belonged to the director , it according to one of the staff cost £85,000 new, every time it went in for repairs to the technology that kept failing, the bills were in the thousands, yet still it was kept, the only people to drive it was, very occasionally the director, but mainly the chauffeur, god help any body who runs one privately it'd bankrupt them


----------



## monkers (5 Feb 2021)

DRM said:


> One company I used to visit for work had a Merc S500 that belonged to the director , it according to one of the staff cost £85,000 new, every time it went in for repairs to the technology that kept failing, the bills were in the thousands, yet still it was kept, the only people to drive it was, very occasionally the director, but mainly the chauffeur, god help any body who runs one privately it'd bankrupt them



Conversely, I never had a hint of any problem with the CLK 240 I ran for a couple of years. The cost of replacing 12 special type spark plugs at the 50 000 service was a bit eyewatering though!

Mercedes were building cars in many parts of the world at one time where build quality was not so good. As I understand it CLKs were German built and less prone to problems than some other models.


----------



## Gunk (5 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Conversely, I never had a hint of any problem with the CLK 240 I ran for a couple of years. The cost of replacing 12 special type spark plugs at the 50 000 service was a bit eyewatering though!
> 
> Mercedes were building cars in many parts of the world at one time where build quality was not so good. As I understand it CLKs were German built and less prone to problems than some other models.



My rusty C class was a South African built car


----------



## Profpointy (10 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> Spotted a Peugeot 305 while out on the bike today. Probably the best diesel car of all time.
> View attachment 567008



My ex Mrs had one. It seemed to go like a rocket, though not that powerful on paper. Pleasant to drive too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 18th
1.*

Okay, not really a classic, but still not a common sight

Whilst visting this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...75/page-162#post-6318227]this railway feature. I saw 2 of these in similar states
Amongst others

Citroen BX, I believe?
With the roof-rails


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

*Thursday 18th
2.*

On my way to the site mentioned/linked in #1 (after calling at ASDA - Durkar, for fuel)

(off) Durkar Low Lane
Durkar 
Wakefield 
(near jct29/M1)


----------



## Phaeton (18 Feb 2021)

Had a couple of Citroen BX's an 1.9 non Turbo Estate & a BX GTi loved them both, wish I could buy Gti now


----------



## Ian H (19 Feb 2021)

I thought it was an old Fiat 124, but the badge suggests that it's a Russian-built VAZ, known as Lada in the UK.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Feb 2021)

If you got a good one they went forever but a bad one only worked as a skip if you cut the roof off.


----------



## Ian H (19 Feb 2021)

Note the hole in the bumper for a starting handle.


----------



## DRM (19 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> If you got a good one they went forever but a bad one only worked as a skip if you cut the roof off.


I once saw a Lada that had actually been dumped in a skip!


----------



## Ian H (19 Feb 2021)

It appears to have Russian-made anti-corrosion accessories.


----------



## tyred (26 Feb 2021)

I must admit I quite fancy a Lada, preferably an estate.


----------



## tyred (26 Feb 2021)

On the subject of Lada, there is a sort of cult following for the 1200/Riva and also the Niva but there doesn't appear to be any love for their "modern" car, the FWD Samara. I wonder why.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Mar 2021)

Hillbilly farmers car, he was wearing a boiler suit, everyone wears a boiler suit here. The pipes are straight through.


----------



## Ste T. (7 Mar 2021)

I can remember as a kid in the 70s being able to sit at the side of a road and reel the make and model off of every car passing by as they were all so distinctive. I would be hard pressed to do it now.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2021)

My Dad last year set himself the challenge of buying a die cast model of every car he's ever owned. It had to be in the correct colour, and in 1:43 scale. He told me on the blower yesterday that hes finished, so next time I'm down in the anus of England I'll snap a pic.

That might me dificult for me to copy because I doubt anyone would waste the effort making a model of a Proton MPi.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> My Dad last year set himself the challenge of buying a die cast model of every car he's ever owned. It had to be in the correct colour, and in 1:43 scale. He told me on the blower yesterday that hes finished, so next time I'm down in the anus of England I'll snap a pic.
> 
> That might me dificult for me to copy because I doubt anyone would waste the effort making a model of a Proton MPi.


Ooh! That sounds like a nice Idea.
I was just thinking of the car's I've had over the years.
Morris Minor, Austin Mini Deluxe, MG Midget, Morris Mini 1,000, Triumph Dolomite Sprint, Austin Metro HLS, Vauxhall Cavalier CD, Vauxhall Astra MK2, Vauxhall Carlton 1800, Vauxhall Vectra GLS. I think that's it apart from the present two which aren't classics.


----------



## olmosteel (8 Mar 2021)

Here is my 1937 Austin Seven Special, if you ae not impressed with that I will post you a video on my 2013 Sylva J15 if any of you know what that is?


View: https://youtu.be/l8R7YD4in4k


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2021)

Nice 7. Our local Chief Constable has an austin 7.

J15 is a Datsun engine, and a kit kat car.

I'm presuming the kit car?

PS, your baseball cap is disgracefully clean. I insist that ypumcovrr it in greasy fingerprints immediately.


----------



## olmosteel (8 Mar 2021)

Mine is the Red one


View: https://youtu.be/vQRT_vMUWAI

The engine is a 1.7L Ford Sigma vvt developed by Yamaha, fords first lightweight car engine. Tuned of course to 155bhp at 5000rpm.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

Rarity

Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Gathering
Thornes Park
Wakefield 

July 2005


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Gathering
Thornes Park
Wakefield

July 2007


Home-made Maloo!! 

I have no idea what the running gear is?
However, I highly doubt it's a 5.7litre V8!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Gathering
Thornes Park
Wakefield

July 2007


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2021)

Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Gathering
Thornes Park
Wakefield

July 2008


----------



## Lozza (14 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One for (mainly?) the West, & South, Yorkshire members
> 
> 
> _*Friday 5th July*_
> ...


just joined this forum, and came across a picture of my Firebird SRR 259F, any idea when this was


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

Lozza said:


> just joined this forum, and came across a picture of my Firebird SRR 259F, any idea when this was



I took them in July 2007


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th*

Whilst  out & about today (10 images/posts), we came along part of Thornton Road, out of Bradford, primarily the Thornton - Denholme section

I was pleased to see that Simmonites was still in business, so I pulled over

These two were in the showroom













Also this James Bond replica 110






https://www.simmonites.com/

https://www.simmonites.com/vehicle/ford-escort-mk-2-group-4-rolling-shell/
https://www.simmonites.com/vehicle/ford-escort-mk-2-group-4-body-shell/

https://www.simmonites.com/vehicle/2012-land-rover-defender-spectre-edition-tdci/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

*Sunday 14th*


Seen in Bingley, queuing in traffic by the Church Of All Saints
Either he rolled off the mark in 2nd (or maybe 3rd?), or it was an automatic?


----------



## Gunk (14 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Sunday 14th*
> 
> 
> Seen in Bingley, queuing in traffic by the Church Of All Saints
> ...



That would have originally been a rubber bumper car and the V8 was only supplied on Dunlop alloy/steel rims, wires were not an option. colour is wrong as well. So bit of a mish mash.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> That would have originally been a rubber bumper car and the V8 was only supplied on Dunlop alloy/steel rims, wires were not an option. colour is wrong as well. So bit of a mish mash.


Yep I was thinking that but it does look nice


----------



## monkers (14 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> That would have originally been a rubber bumper car and the V8 was only supplied on Dunlop alloy/steel rims, wires were not an option. colour is wrong as well. So bit of a mish mash.



Unless perhaps it's a Ken Costello conversion ?


----------



## Gunk (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Unless perhaps it's a Ken Costello conversion ?



Too late, the Costello’s were a couple of years earlier


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> Too late, the Costello’s were a couple of years earlier



Costello also had another trading name - The V8 Conversion Company which he sold in 1979 (I think).

When Costello launched his car, the factory asked to see one. Eventually Costello took a car to them. He'd hoped they'd supply him with components, especially final drives which were hard to come by in a suitable ratio. They sent him an MGB and asked him to build a car for them, which he did - they never paid the invoice for the work.

They then tried to thwart Costello by introducing a policy of not making engines available without an exchange unit. Costello still had a number of units was able to continue production for a while. He also managed to buy a number of engines in Europe which he used for the exchange units. 

The factory car produced less than 140bhp, the Costello car was more like 180bhp, with a five speed gearbox and considerably faster - so there was demand for his cars. More pressure was brought to bear by the factory. Eventually, instead of marketing complete cars, Costello used his V8 Conversion Company to convert customer's own cars. He also bought up some MGCs and converted those too.

Costello also put the larger fuel-injected engines into cars too before the factory introduced the RV8.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> That would have originally been a rubber bumper car and the V8 was only supplied on Dunlop alloy/steel rims, wires were not an option. colour is wrong as well. So bit of a mish mash.


Indeed. Looks like its had the earlier UK bumpers fitted, but it still has the slightly higher 'Federal' spec US suspension. Much like the Hillman Imp and UK law, the MGB's lights were mounted a fraction too low to comply with US regs, so instead of redesigning the lights they took the cheaper option of raising the height of the car with taller springs. Fine and dandy, and actually did the ride no harm, but it looks so wrong.

The Hillman Imp had a simliar problem. At the last minute before full production it was discovered the lights were too low to meet UK regs. Lacking time and money Rootes went for taller springs, which is probably where the MG boys got the idea from a decade later.


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Indeed. Looks like its had the earlier UK bumpers fitted, but it still has the slightly higher 'Federal' spec US suspension. Much like the Hillman Imp and UK law, the MGB's lights were mounted a fraction too low to comply with US regs, so instead of redesigning the lights they took the cheaper option of raising the height of the car with taller springs. Fine and dandy, and actually did the ride no harm, but it looks so wrong.
> 
> The Hillman Imp had a simliar problem. At the last minute before full production it was discovered the lights were too low to meet UK regs. Lacking time and money Rootes went for taller springs, which is probably where the MG boys got the idea from a decade later.



I think you might be right there @Drago. I can't say that I can see the difference in the car height due to the camera angle. It's not just the bumpers that were different, but the body shape was marginally different too. You can quite easily convert to chrome, but then the line of the bumper is nearly right, but not quite right. That looks to be the case here.

Although, I'm a fully fledged self-confessed tree hugging, sandal wearing, tofu knitting eco-mentalist, that Rover engine is sublime. I owned a P6V8S for 23 years and only sold it quite recently as my eco-mentalism could cope with my hypocracy no more. Though to be fair I just had it stored and hadn't driven it for years. A crime to drive it and a crime not to if you get me.

It's still possibly a Costello car though.


----------



## BrumJim (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Although, I'm a fully fledged self-confessed tree hugging, sandal wearing, tofu knitting eco-mentalist, that Rover engine is sublime. I owned a P6V8S for 23 years and only sold it quite recently as my eco-mentalism could cope with my hypocracy no more. Though to be fair I just had it stored and hadn't driven it for years. A crime to drive it and a crime not to if you get me.


My grandfather had one of those (auto version). Loved it.


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

BrumJim said:


> My grandfather had one of those (auto version). Loved it.



Damn fine cars. The P6 deservedly won design awards. It was innovative in its day.

That Borg Warner Model 35 was only designed to be compatible with engines up to about 2 litres, so they were a bit vulnerable given the healthy torque of that V8.

Having said that, the manual box was a beefed up version of the 2000 and that could give problems too.


----------



## Profpointy (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I think you might be right there @Drago. I can't say that I can see the difference in the car height due to the camera angle. It's not just the bumpers that were different, but the body shape was marginally different too. You can quite easily convert to chrome, but then the line of the bumper is nearly right, but not quite right. That looks to be the case here.
> 
> Although, I'm a fully fledged self-confessed tree hugging, sandal wearing, tofu knitting eco-mentalist, that Rover engine is sublime. I owned a P6V8S for 23 years and only sold it quite recently as my eco-mentalism could cope with my hypocracy no more. Though to be fair I just had it stored and hadn't driven it for years. A crime to drive it and a crime not to if you get me.
> 
> It's still possibly a Costello car though.



A mate's dad had a V8 P6 which I recall did something like 12mpg or something of the sort. 

That said, I like the almost futuristic styling, not far off the Citroen DS, plus a lot if nice engineering like the de dion axle, and all round disc brakes

I did have a drive of my old boss's P6V8 which he'd just inherited from his grandad, and was a joy to drive despite being in rusty shed condition. It felt like it was on rails on a twisty road - at least compared to the cortina I had at the time


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

Profpointy said:


> A mate's dad had a V8 P6 which I recall did something like 12mpg or something of the sort.
> 
> That said, I like the almost futuristic styling, not far off the Citroen DS, plus a lot if nice engineering like the de dion axle, and all round disc brakes
> 
> I did have a drive of my old boss's P6V8 which he'd just inherited from his grandad, and was a joy to drive despite being in rusty shed condition. It felt like it was on rails on a twisty road - at least compared to the cortina I had at the time



The automatic was a fine car - I had one of those too, with wheezy sounding PAS.

The 3500S that I had all those years was an absolute machine. Back in the day the motoring press said something like 'never before has a car been so transformed as this'. One of the things I especially loved was the exhaust note. Unfortunately these rusted away pretty quickly and stainless ruined that glorious burble and overrun waffle. The auto had 150bhp, as did perhaps most of the manuals. Mine was one of those with 184bhp and a manual box. I've owned a lot of cars that were fast in their day, Triumph Vitesse, GT6, TR6, Stag etc. Nothing could match that Rover for performance or for just being a 'driver's car'. The bucket seats of the S were needed and more comfortable anyway. All in all, an underrated great. I could get 24mpg from the manual car if I didn't drive it hard.

Anyway, I digress.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2021)

@Gunk

Agreed, yes, a 'rubber bumper' year, but............. it sounded wonderful


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

Chap over the road from me has a Moggie Woodie on his driveway these last few days. It's under cover, but I'm maintaining surveillance and will snap a pic if it emerges.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Chap over the road from me has a Moggie Woodie on his driveway these last few days. It's under cover, but I'm maintaining surveillance and will snap a pic if it emerges.


My Mum had one of them. Used to have to climb in from the rear barn doors in the Winter as the front doors froze shut.


----------



## Gunk (18 Mar 2021)

FIL had one for many years.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2021)

Seen not too far from me, as I rode home on Tuesday


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Seen not too far from me, as I rode home on Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 579281



WTF is it doing on the footway?!

Never was a fan of Rollers anyway. Grrrr. (sorry)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> WTF is it doing on the footway?!
> 
> Never was a fan of Rollers anyway. Grrrr. (sorry)



Same model/colour we had, when we got married

Re; pavement
There is a diagonal 'cut' on that corner (out of camera sight(, that's surfaced like that section of the path

I'm not saying it's right though, to block it completely

On that point, I park on the pavement, but there's still almost 4 foot between my car & our garden wall
Heck!, someone even parks a 7.5 tonner on it too, opposite, if he's at home


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> WTF is it doing on the footway?!
> 
> *Never was a fan of Rollers anyway.* Grrrr. (sorry)


I knew there was something we had in common.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Mar 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> WTF is it doing on the footway?!
> 
> Never was a fan of Rollers anyway. Grrrr. (sorry)


It has broken down, I expect


----------



## monkers (19 Mar 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It has broken down, I expect


Probably the electrics were mainly all Lucas and Smiths (crap) - this made them almost as vulnerable to failure as pretty much all other old British cars.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Probably the electrics were mainly all Lucas and Smiths (crap) - this made them almost as vulnerable to failure as pretty much all other old British cars.


Yep, they are notable for their ability to burn money on repairs faster than fuel


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2021)

A 1990 Toyota Corolla that I see around town sometimes. Bland but actually a very rare survivor now. I can only imagine that the owner gets in and out via the tailgate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2021)

Spotted this Econoline in Wakefield, this afternoon
It was at Wood Autos, on George Street
I thought it might be the restored one, quoted below, but no, it's a different registration
Sorry, but it was a 'grab-shot', from the car, hence poor framing









Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ford Econoline (1st generation; 61 - 67)
> Thornes Lane
> Thornes Wharf
> Wakefield
> ...


----------



## Ian H (24 Mar 2021)

Modern Morgan trike spotted in a supermarket carpark. I wonder where they put the shopping.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> Modern Morgan trike spotted in a supermarket carpark. I wonder where they put the shopping.
> View attachment 580332


They have got a Boot,






admittedly not a big one.


----------



## gbb (24 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> Modern Morgan trike spotted in a supermarket carpark. I wonder where they put the shopping.
> View attachment 580332


Takes me back to circa 1973, Syerston Airfield, Vintage Motorcycle Club used to rock up for the weekend, time trials down the runway...and youd see vintage cars like this with Jap engines, they didnt spare them one ounce. Bearing in mind a lot of the bikes, Velocettes, BSAs, Vincent's...plus the 3 wheelers were already vintage then, they absolutely went for it, hell for leather down the runway. As kids, you could get right amongst it, the smell, the noise, the atmosphere was like nothing a circa 13 year old had ever experienced.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2021)

Now that the sun's out, the classics have started to come out of hibernation - these two were from today's ride
A Chevrolet Apache pick-up





And a perfect condition Rover 3500



Then there were further cars being driven around that I couldn't get pictures of - a Ford Popular 100e, Morris Minor convertible (with picnic basket on boot carrier obviously), and an Aston Martin DB5 being driven up the A140.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Apr 2021)

KirkGate
Wakefield
About 10 minutes ago 
We were both stationary, at traffic-lights



*Edit @ 14:20*
Sorry folks, tried upload from my phone whilst in Wakefield, but I guess I'm not used to it yet**
So, now I'm home.....


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Now that the sun's out, the classics have started to come out of hibernation - these two were from today's ride
> A Chevrolet Apache pick-up
> View attachment 581489
> 
> ...


Classy Rover, are they Triumph wheels though?


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Apr 2021)

Driving home from work yesterday behind a new Tucson, surprised to say it looked quite good for an SUV!


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A perfect condition Rover 3500
> View attachment 581490



Fetching strong money these now, saw this one advertised the other day.



https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1314567


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Apr 2021)

smokeysmoo said:


> Fetching strong money these now, saw this one advertised the other day.
> 
> View attachment 581938
> 
> https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1314567


Thats a great read! £20k doesn't even get you the base Focus these days, I'd take the Rover.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Classy Rover, are they Triumph wheels though?
> View attachment 581930


Don't know if they were fitted to Triumphs, but it looks like they are Rostyle wheels - I had some fitted to an MGB GT I owned for a couple of years.

Edited to add - On the way in to work this afternoon , I saw another 3500 on the road. This one in deep green with the boot mounted spare wheel.


----------



## Gunk (2 Apr 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> KirkGate
> Wakefield
> About 10 minutes ago
> We were both stationary, at traffic-lights
> ...



My father had two of these, I though we were very posh back then.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Apr 2021)

One of these spotted near Mold N Wales yesterday, a minter


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> One of these spotted near Mold N Wales yesterday, a minter
> View attachment 581967


The design is sixty years old this year


----------



## Ian H (3 Apr 2021)

This LHD ugly monster was outside today. Driver in a Stetson and weirdly tight trousers.




Then a Mini, looking shiny and very small.





And finally, an aging Harley with a sidecar.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Apr 2021)

Ian H said:


> This LHD ugly monster was outside today. Driver in a Stetson and weirdly tight trousers.
> View attachment 582085
> View attachment 582086
> 
> ...


Mini looks tiny!


----------



## gbb (4 Apr 2021)

Ian H said:


> This LHD ugly monster was outside today. Driver in a Stetson and weirdly tight trousers.
> View attachment 582085
> View attachment 582086
> 
> ...


The brutalist styling of the Camaro and the HD I get, pretty its not for sure.
I used to be a mini fanatic, had 3 in my younger days and loved the simplicity, the noise, the connection with driving, but they are tiny by today's standards for sure and that puts me off ever owning another.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

I love that Mini! 

It's very me-sized, *and* it's red!

Yes, I do have a Mini, albeit a green one.


----------



## Ian H (5 Apr 2021)




----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> And a perfect condition Rover 3500
> View attachment 581490
> Then there were further cars being driven around that I couldn't get pictures of - a Ford Popular 100e, Morris Minor convertible (with picnic basket on boot carrier obviously), and an Aston Martin DB5 being driven up the A140.


A lovely timeless design that would still cut it if it were released today.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2021)

Another classic in the wild today - Morris Minor convertible outside the church in Westhorpe. Naff horse mascot on the bonnet probably wasn't a factory option.


----------



## srj10 (14 Apr 2021)




----------



## raleighnut (15 Apr 2021)

srj10 said:


> View attachment 584021


Love the Imp, seen a few with the BMW K1000 bike engine fitted on Youtube, there are a few other engines used in 'hot' Imps but the Beemer engine is designed to lay flat in the bike so it's a perfect match



View: https://youtu.be/2dGvjgBclCk


----------



## Mark Grant (15 Apr 2021)

I came across some photos today of my Ford Cortina Crayford Convertible. 1600 GT.
I owned it in the late '80's, early '90's.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Apr 2021)

Not a car obs, but a classic motorbike, still in regular use according to the owner (not Bert Munro). Photo'd last summer.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats a great read! £20k doesn't even get you the base Focus these days, I'd take the Rover.


Other than the colour, its identical to my olde P6.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Gathering
> Thornes Park
> Wakefield
> 
> ...


Is that a Haflinger?


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

Seeing that the thread has just been corrupted by motorcycles here's one from back in old blighty.
I won't name the owner, I cut his head off to post this picture
It's a TZ750, it's part of his pension fund along with TZ350's and a works RG500.
2 strokes with tuned length expansion chambers, better than birdsong.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

Ye Gods, all that power and no fork brace! Bet thats a handful by todays standards.


----------



## Badger_Boom (16 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Is that a Haflinger?


I was going to say Pinzgauer but I looked the registration up on the DVLA checker and it came back as a grey Fergie.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Is that a Haflinger?



Yes it is
Not a Halfing though!!!

@Badger_Boom
PInzgauers are bigger & also available as a 6x6


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Ye Gods, all that power and no fork brace! Bet thats a handful by todays standards.


I'm pretty certain the fork stanchions are 36mm, I have a motocross bike with stanchions 6mm fatter, there's mountain bikes with more sturdy forks
The front calipers are AP I think but the rear may as well be straight off an RD400. Its not a tame ride on the bends.


----------



## Ian H (16 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Another classic in the wild today - Morris Minor convertible outside the church in Westhorpe. Naff horse mascot on the bonnet probably wasn't a factory option.
> View attachment 583846
> View attachment 583847


Someone has added front & rear indicators. I wonder if that was a standard upgrade. You can see the original semaphore indicator on the rear side panel.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

I want this, I can lose the funny looking vertical cylinder, the rest is pure gold.


----------



## figbat (16 Apr 2021)

Seen on our daily walk. I assume the GT40 is a replica.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Ye Gods, all that power and no fork brace! Bet thats a handful by todays standards.


It has got a steering 'damper' (or possibly 2) though.

There's a talk between Mick Grant and Steve Parrish where Steve tells the tale of his bike 'tankslapping' down a part of the TT course and he asked Mick what to do to cope with it and Mick said "ride down the middle of the road" Steve said "why is it smoother" to which Mick replied " No the trees are further away"


View: https://youtu.be/eDFNI6dzR3Y


----------



## Gunk (17 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> Seen on our daily walk. I assume the GT40 is a replica.
> 
> View attachment 584311



That 996 turbo is becoming a classic, 20 years old now. I drove one about 10 years ago, fabulous car, so easy drive.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> Seen on our daily walk. I assume the GT40 is a replica.
> 
> View attachment 584311


It probably is a replica, although it could be bona fide. Appearances can be deceptive - My Ma's feller has an honest to God 427 Shelby Cobra, and he lives in a modest semi on a middling housing estate. Its likely worth more than his house.


----------



## srj10 (17 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Love the Imp, seen a few with the BMW K1000 bike engine fitted on Youtube, there are a few other engines used in 'hot' Imps but the Beemer engine is designed to lay flat in the bike so it's a perfect match
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2dGvjgBclCk



Outstanding!


----------



## Ian H (17 Apr 2021)

Shiny Capri, with a Tesla of some kind in the background.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Apr 2021)

Spotted these on today’s ride Potters Crouch near St Albans.
( EDIT) sorry it’s not well framed, my companions were waiting.


----------



## Ian H (24 Apr 2021)

An elderly (as I assume from the number plate) Morgan with tonneau.


----------



## figbat (24 Apr 2021)

Ian H said:


> An elderly (as I assume from the number plate) Morgan with tonneau.


Not as old as it is pretending to be, and therefore sporting illegal number plates. In fact it failed its MOT in 2008 for this. Fair play to the owner though, it gets used! It’s on over 170,000 miles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Saturday 24th 

Morris 1000 Traveller

Whipcord Lane
Chester
A daily-driver, as we saw it, later that day, on Sealand Road


----------



## FishFright (26 Apr 2021)

If you like a bit of classic Formula cars this should keep you busy for a while.

*Monaco Historic Grand Prix*


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpMLOmBD_Fc&ab_channel=GoodwoodRoad%26Racing


----------



## shep (26 Apr 2021)

This was my Missus's daily for years, been in storage for a while now though.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

Spotted a Lancia Beta coupe yesterday morning whilst out near Harlestone shame it was half way up a hill otherwise i would have stopped and taken a picture but next time i will stop and take a picture


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2021)

How about a really dull & boring classic - a Vauxhall Cavalier Mk1 in sh*t brown with brown/beige velour interior as befits the upmarket 2.0 GLS?







Purchased last year for a massive £800 according to Classic Cars For Sale


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (2 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How about a really dull & boring classic - a Vauxhall Cavalier Mk1 in sh*t brown with brown/beige velour interior as befits the upmarket 2.0 GLS?
> View attachment 586959
> View attachment 586960
> 
> Purchased last year for a massive £800 according to Classic Cars For Sale


Actually I think driving one of those now would be quite cool


----------



## macp (2 May 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Actually I think driving one of those now would be quite cool


I agree Vauxhalls of around that era were always fast but could never quite take the Ford crown.


----------



## macp (2 May 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> View attachment 584151
> 
> 
> View attachment 584151
> ...


Good lord that is lovely


----------



## Ian H (27 May 2021)

Restoration projects?


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2021)

Spotted this Mg Midget whilst out earlier today


----------



## gbb (30 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How about a really dull & boring classic - a Vauxhall Cavalier Mk1 in sh*t brown with brown/beige velour interior as befits the upmarket 2.0 GLS?
> View attachment 586959
> View attachment 586960
> 
> Purchased last year for a massive £800 according to Classic Cars For Sale





Eric Olthwaite said:


> Actually I think driving one of those now would be quite cool





macp said:


> I agree Vauxhalls of around that era were always fast but could never quite take the Ford crown.


Being a Vauxhall man ..I had a Mk1 Opel Ascona 2.0 SR, same as the one in the photo basically. TBF it was reasonably old when i got it but i dont remember it being particually fast. Moved on through later Cavs and was dumbstruck by a 2ltr, relatively basic looking and specced fleet car....the acceleration in 1st and 2nd was stupid, a typical sleeper. It may have been a turbo but I dont think so, those were the days when everyone proudly badged their cars as such.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 May 2021)

Ian H said:


> Restoration projects?
> View attachment 590877
> 
> 
> View attachment 590878


Optimistic!

Not sure if the modern one is a Jag but the others are a TR3a and a TR6.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 May 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Optimistic!
> 
> Not sure if the modern one is a Jag but the others are a TR3a and a TR6.


XJS I think


----------



## battered (30 May 2021)

gbb said:


> Being a Vauxhall man ..I had a Mk1 Opel Ascona 2.0 SR, same as the one in the photo basically. TBF it was reasonably old when i got it but i dont remember it being particually fast. Moved on through later Cavs and was dumbstruck by a 2ltr, relatively basic looking and specced fleet car....the acceleration in 1st and 2nd was stupid, a typical sleeper. It may have been a turbo but I dont think so, those were the days when everyone proudly badged their cars as such.


I used to have a Cavalier mk3 2.0L 8v, it was a very good engine. Economical, as in 38 mpg on a motorway cruise at 90, I mean 70 officer. Muscular too, more than capable of getting in the BMW lane and staying there all day. I've heard it alleged that such a car could do Portsmouth docks to Leeds city centre in 3 hours flat, with a petrol stop, but that would be an average of 87mph officer, so I wouldn't have been at the wheel travelling at illegal speeds in those happy days before the roads were lined with cameras.


----------



## battered (30 May 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Optimistic!
> 
> Not sure if the modern one is a Jag but the others are a TR3a and a TR6.


XJS. The TR3a shell looks reasonable. I installed a new wiring loom in one, for a girlfriend s dad many years ago. He'd just completed a resto, lasting years.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How about a really dull & boring classic - a Vauxhall Cavalier Mk1 in sh*t brown with brown/beige velour interior as befits the upmarket 2.0 GLS?
> View attachment 586959
> View attachment 586960
> 
> Purchased last year for a massive £800 according to Classic Cars For Sale


Now that I like.

I had the 1.6, a beautifully clean design that has stood the test of time and a much better drive than it's main rival, the Cortina.


----------



## shep (30 May 2021)

Getting there, new roof on.


----------



## DRM (30 May 2021)

Was at a job on on friday , and I spotted in the corner of the warehouse a 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air, I didn’t have my phone on me but it was a 4 door version, like this one, but orange all over with 4 doors


----------



## Ian H (3 Jun 2021)

A Citroen Familiale 6 outside this morning.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Jun 2021)

Ian H said:


> A Citroen Familiale 6 outside this morning.
> View attachment 591986



Those are rather splendid aren't they - and are the most stylish thing in the film "diva", which is already a very stylish film in itself. The later DS models are cool too, and look like something from Dan Dare


----------



## slow scot (3 Jun 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Those are rather splendid aren't they - and are the mist stylish thing in the film "diva", which is a stylish film in itself. The later DS models are cool too, and look like something from Dan Dare


You’re right, one of the great films. And it introduced me to Catalani and his opera La Wally. Best opera title too!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2021)

Sywell aerodrome


----------



## Profpointy (5 Jun 2021)

Anyone know what this is ? I thought it was a classic Aston Martin but I think it might be a kit car. It was very pretty all the same


----------



## Gunk (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2021)

Sunday 6th

Reliant _E-Robin_

Complete with roll-cage?
Towsure
Holme Lane
Sheffield


----------



## neil_merseyside (8 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 6th
> 
> Reliant _E-Robin_
> 
> ...


No steering wheel so I hope the remote control is fast response


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jun 2021)

Wednesday 9th June 

I spotted this, in my mirror, on NorthGate, this morning

An Austin 1800/2200 Van!!!
To my knowledge, they never produced that variant, but a 'Ute' was made for the Australian market, so one of those was probably converted??

NorthGate ('Charlie Browns roundabout') heading onto Marsh Way
Wakefield

Apologies for blurriness










https://angliacarauctions.co.uk/cla...n-8th-november/1970-austin-1800-utepanel-van/


----------



## Gunk (9 Jun 2021)

Australian import


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2021)

Spotted this on my travels at the weekend.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Spotted this on my travels at the weekend.
> View attachment 593007


Oooh yes 

Mk 1 Facelift, mine was Le Mans green with a black vinyl roof.

I often wonder if the shytebag who nicked it and left it dumped and needing a new engine after thrashing it ever did die a slow and very painful death?

One can only hope.


----------



## Cavalol (12 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 9th June
> 
> I spotted this, in my mirror, on NorthGate, this morning
> 
> ...




Lovely that, though those wheels are an acquired taste.


----------



## CharlesF (18 Jun 2021)

I can’t understand how anyone can forget that they own TWO concourse ‘60s Alfas.

From Classic Cars August 21:


*Both Alfas left roofless*
A pair of desirable Sixties Alfas has been rescued from shared lodgings that became less suitable for car storage when a tree branch fell through the roof. The 1960 Giulietta SS had been a concours winner in the Nineties but around 1998 the owner parked it up when his business commitments caused him to travel a lot more.

His 1967 Spider Duetto 1600 was laid up at the same time, and this car too had been a concours winner many times over since the owner acquired it in 1988. So what happened? It seems the cars fell into the trap of being ‘out of sight, out of mind’, and were assumed to be safely tucked away under cover. When the branch detached itself and made a hole in the roof, the event went undiscovered for many years. By which time the damage was done, especially to the Duetto, which has very little hood fabric left and a heavily foxed interior.

After being consigned to Historics’ Ascot Racecourse sale in May, both fetched healthy sums: £35,092 for the Duetto and £78,400 for the Giulietta SS.


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2021)

A Jenson-Healy in the High Street the other day.



And a Rover 110 in N Wales.


----------



## Ian H (20 Jun 2021)

No photo, I was driving and this thing passed going the other way:-
From the front it looked a bit like a Lotus 7 kind of thing. But only one rear wheel. Low, plastic bodied, black, with a vaguely Batman style of logo in yellow on the nose. It looked quite fast, reminiscent of a three-wheeled batmobile.
Any ideas?


----------



## figbat (21 Jun 2021)

Ian H said:


> No photo, I was driving and this thing passed going the other way:-
> From the front it looked a bit like a Lotus 7 kind of thing. But only one rear wheel. Low, plastic bodied, black, with a vaguely Batman style of logo in yellow on the nose. It looked quite fast, reminiscent of a three-wheeled batmobile.
> Any ideas?


Sounds like a Grinnall Scorpion?


----------



## Ian H (21 Jun 2021)

figbat said:


> Sounds like a Grinnall Scorpion?


Someone elsewhere suggested it could be a Polaris Slingshot. I'm still not sure.


----------



## figbat (21 Jun 2021)

It was the comparison with a Lotus 7 that made me think of the Scorpion.


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Jun 2021)

Not around anymore, but was mine for a couple of years, sold following a problem with front discs, for a Mk1 Ranage Rover, which was different, but equally fun.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Jun 2021)

Ian H said:


> No photo, I was driving and this thing passed going the other way:-
> From the front it looked a bit like a Lotus 7 kind of thing. But only one rear wheel. Low, plastic bodied, black, with a vaguely Batman style of logo in yellow on the nose. It looked quite fast, reminiscent of a three-wheeled batmobile.
> Any ideas?



Possibly one of these?


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2021)

Saw a few old-timers today out on a jaunt 
of some sort. Apologies about the crappy photos as I was taken unawares and unprepared.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Jun 2021)

I've got a ride in a 1933 Riley 9 Lynx tourer coming up. Will post pictures! A winning bid in the local silent auction (from 2019!!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2021)

Saturday 26th

Squires Cafe
https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/
(between Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham)
Just off the 'old' A1

I'm really embarassed that I ought to know what it is, but can't remember


----------



## figbat (28 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 26th
> 
> Squires Cafe
> https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/
> ...


I believe it is a Sunbeam Rapier.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jun 2021)

It's a proper car is what is! Ah, the days when you could tell the difference between cars and the bumper actually served a purpose.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2021)

figbat said:


> I believe it is a Sunbeam Rapier.


Thankyou 

I was thinking along the lines of a Hillman

I was wrong


----------



## Ian H (28 Jun 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Possibly one of these?
> 
> View attachment 595860


Difficult to be certain, but quite possibly.


----------



## Ian H (28 Jun 2021)

I caught a glimpse on Saturday of a Bristol 401 going past in the opposite direction.


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Jun 2021)

Our corner coffee shop is a bit of a classix car magnet . Yesterday was a Lotus Elan ( the original fibreglass one) but Lotus is a Local Car for Local People around here.


----------



## mistyoptic (28 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thankyou
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of a Hillman
> 
> I was wrong


Not really. That was the era of “badge engineering”. It was a Hillman underneath. Rootes group were as good at it as BMC


----------



## figbat (28 Jun 2021)

mistyoptic said:


> Not really. That was the era of “badge engineering”. It was a Hillman underneath. Rootes group were as good at it as BMC


The Hillman Minx and Singer Gazelle were rebadges of the Sunbeam.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jun 2021)

figbat said:


> The Hillman Minx and Singer Gazelle were rebadges of the Sunbeam.


Then you had the Hillman Imp and the Sunbeam Stiletto.


----------



## mistyoptic (28 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Then you had the Hillman Imp and the Sunbeam Stiletto.


And the Singer Chamois


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

figbat said:


> I believe it is a Sunbeam Rapier.
> 
> 
> Richard A Thackeray said:
> ...



I closed upped, on a google image, to check out the radiator badge, I bow to your knowledge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2021)

Saturday 26th

Range Rover
Still the best shape! (to my mind)
Probably a 200Tdi, going by the manual gearbox, & single tail-pipe
it's also pre 'soft-dash' (that came in with the 300Tdi upgrade)

Squires Cafe
https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/
(between Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham)
Just off _The Great North Road_ _/_'old' A1


----------



## Ian H (29 Jun 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Our corner coffee shop is a bit of a classix car magnet . Yesterday was a Lotus Elan ( the original fibreglass one) but Lotus is a Local Car for Local People around here.


You've reminded me I also saw an early Lotus Elite last Saturday.


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 26th
> 
> Range Rover
> Still the best shape! (to my mind)
> ...





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 26th
> 
> Range Rover
> Still the best shape! (to my mind)
> ...


Still looks modern today, unlike later models.


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2021)

A late 40s Plymouth in the town. Photo by my other half, who left me to work out what it was.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> A late 40s Plymouth in the town. Photo by my other half, who left me to work out what it was.
> View attachment 596657


I must admit that I would love to own a car from that era


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> A late 40s Plymouth in the town. Photo by my other half, who left me to work out what it was.
> View attachment 596657


Today it's in the town centre with its hubcaps back on.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Jul 2021)

Had a little ride in this beauty on a lovely sunny evening this week. 1933 Riley, cable operated brakes, no syncromesh, 1100cc, no water pump (relies on hot water rising and circulating). The chap also has a 1934 saloon version, which he bought for £75 in 1965. 






This was my view


----------



## Profpointy (3 Jul 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Had a little ride in this beauty on a lovely sunny evening this week. 1933 Riley, cable operated brakes, no syncromesh, 1100cc, no water pump (relies on hot water rising and circulating). The chap also has a 1934 saloon version, which he bought for £75 in 1965.
> 
> View attachment 597119
> 
> ...



Riley made some pretty cars. The 1950s RMs are nice too, and even in the BMC days, the Riley version of the Morris Oxford my mate had was rather nice


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2021)

Riley were a bit special and made some pretty advanced cars in their heyday.

I'm reasonably certain that BMW have kept the right to the Riley name when they sold Rover although I have no idea what they plan to do with it.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jul 2021)

Saw a Jaguar XK150 in Kenilworth yesterday. Sadly forgot about this thread and didn't take a photo.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2021)

Tues 6th

‘Stage 1’
Tesco
Berwick-upon-Tweed
Northumberland


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jul 2021)

My absolutely favourite vehicle (except Ural motorcycle sidecar military) of all time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My absolutely favourite vehicle (except Ural motorcycle sidecar military) of all time.


The ‘Stage 1’?


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jul 2021)

That Land rover that style and full roof rack etc.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2021)

The flat front indicates that it’s a V8
The same 3.5 that was in the Range Rover & 101FC
However, it’s in Stromberg carbs, with restrictive-plates to decrease induction air-flow, from the RRs 132BHP, to 92BHP

The gearbox is the same 4-speed, but with a longer bell-housing, so as not to restrict axle-travel due to the positioning of the sump
(Permanant 4-wheel drive, with centre-diff)
They’re on leaf-springs, with drum brakes, like all Series models


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Jul 2021)

Unfortunately i dont have original pictures but I have come across a Corvette C2 around my area












I thought he had to have been a massive car nut to have one but it turned out he was just filthy rich and bought the car off someone who did all hard work restoring the car. He either wouldnt or couldnt tell me if it was restored to original condition or a resto-mod but the car looked every much as beautiful as it sounded. (I hope he looks after it)

Since he was stuck in traffic. I had every the opportunity in the world to filter past but I was absolutely drunk on the sound of the engine just idling that I stayed next to it for 5-8mins just talking to the driver about the car. Whether or not he appreciated me being there. Driving that sort of car around is bound to get some serious attention from people who know what these cars are and what they are about.

*The NEXT car ive come across was a Mercury Cougar XR-7....*






The sound of the engine is a lot more intoxicating than the corvette. The XR-7 is also wider than any modern car on the road and you honestly wouldnt believe how much road these cars take up unless you get to see them in person.

The driver was a bit of a strange guy with an actual scarlet macaw sitting on his lap and poking its head out of the window so i decided to hang back and not talk to the guy fearing that his attack parrot might come for me for getting too close. 

Other road users were more engrossed with the parrot than the car though. He was letting people lean across and pet his Macaw. Its the kind of sight that made me question if i was on drugs, never mind the driver taking his pet parrot for a drive.

The colour in this picture really doesnt show how beautiful the metallic green paint was on the car.

Absolute work of art.


----------



## battered (6 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The flat front indicates that it’s a V8
> The same 3.5 that was in the Range Rover & 101FC
> However, it’s in Stromberg carbs, with restrictive-plates to decrease induction air-flow, from the RRs 132BHP, to 92BHP
> 
> ...


They're better to look at than to travel in or worse drive. I had to drive a S3 LWB like that on a farm as part of a summer job. It was a hateful thing, the steering was incredibly heavy, the thing didn't go, stop or go round corners. I was happy when I could give it back to the hire company. The other vehicle they had me driving was Bessie, a 1942 Ferguson tractor. This was vastly superior in spite of having no syncromesh to any gears, a clutch so heavy it had a hand lever so you could help your leg, and a steel seat whose only padding was a potato sack.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> That Land rover that style and full roof rack etc.





battered said:


> They're better to look at than to travel in or worse drive. I had to drive a S3 LWB like that on a farm as part of a summer job. It was a hateful thing, the steering was incredibly heavy, the thing didn't go, stop or go round corners. I was happy when I could give it back to the hire company. The other vehicle they had me driving was Bessie, a 1942 Ferguson tractor. This was vastly superior in spite of having no syncromesh to any gears, a clutch so heavy it had a hand lever so you could help your leg, and a steel seat whose only padding was a potato sack.


I’ll agree with you there!
My first Landie was a 1969 2A Light-Weight, that was absolutely atrocious
The 1982 International tractor that l drove during a few winters at work, was immeasurably superior 
And warmer, even with a broken back window on the cab

However, the following Landie was like jumping into an AC Cobra, from a MGB
A 1994 110Tdi (300)


----------



## battered (6 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I’ll agree with you there!
> My first Landie was a 1969 2A Light-Weight, that was absolutely atrocious
> The 1982 International tractor that l drove during a few winters at work, was immeasurably superior
> And warmer, even with a broken back window on the cab
> ...


I think they had got their act together by the mid 90s and were turning out vehicles that were actually reasonable to drive. The modern diesels are probably reasonable, these vehicles make sense with a modern TDi. The old diesels have nothing to recommend them other than the fact that you can run them on chip fat and yak droppings if you need to cross Mongolia. In Sutton Coldfield they make about as much sense as wearing full Himalayan mountaineering gear, including ice axes, crampons and a loaded rucksack to climb the stairs.
Back in the 80s a student mate had a S2 2.25 SWB that he drove regularly from Aberystwyth to Lincoln. At 15mpg, he could have bought an alternative car and paid for it from the fuel savings, not to mention the fact that he could have driven it at more than 50mph.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2021)

@battered 

Yes, the Tdi engines were superb (barring some timing belt alignment issues)
Eminently reliable, ‘tweakable’, & fairly economical 
Land Rover themselves did a Lands End - John O’Groats economy run with a (200) Tdi Range Rover, & came away with a 40+ MPG average


----------



## srj10 (9 Jul 2021)

Tidy Cinquecento


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @battered
> 
> Yes, the Tdi engines were superb (barring some timing belt alignment issues)
> Eminently reliable, ‘tweakable’, & fairly economical
> Land Rover themselves did a Lands End - John O’Groats economy run with a (200) Tdi Range Rover, & came away with a 40+ MPG average



We had a TDi200 110 and engine wise it was excellent, reliable, acceptable economy, and plenty of oomph. The later BMW 5 cylinder has tuned all wrong and had little low down torque where you needed it, and a mate's one blew up at only a middling mileage, so seemed a step backwards. I imagine the subsequent Ford Transit engine would have been OK. Earlier non turbo diesel in the "Series" landies was fairly fragile (my mate had one) and the early turbo even more flimsy. Not c


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

Spotted this on my travels today. Hardly a classic but I have never seen a Proton pick up before or even knew they made such a thing. I wonder if it is an Australian import. 

I think that the car it was based on was called a Persona.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Spotted this on my travels today. Hardly a classic but I have never seen a Proton pick up before or even knew they made such a thing. I wonder if it is an Australian import.
> 
> I think that the car it was based on was called a Persona.
> 
> View attachment 598199


There are a few around, I think (from memory) that it was an official import

Personally, I'd have preferred a Skoda Felicia pick-up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

srj10 said:


> Tidy Cinquecento
> 
> View attachment 598124



The replacement is a bloater!







I actually saw one, in Pontefract last July
Apologies for quality


----------



## tyred (10 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There are a few around, I think (from memory) that it was an official import
> 
> Personally, I'd have preferred a Skoda Felicia pick-up


I lived quite close to a Proton dealer back in day and never saw one before. I'd agree that the Skoda is more desirable but I still wouldn't mind having that (first time I ever thought that about a Proton!). 

I love a car-based pick up. They were so much nicer than the over-sized Tonka toys around today. 

I had been putting the money into savings for a house deposit but one day soon I must start restoration work on my VW Caddy Mk I.


----------



## srj10 (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Spotted this on my travels today. Hardly a classic but I have never seen a Proton pick up before or even knew they made such a thing. I wonder if it is an Australian import.
> 
> I think that the car it was based on was called a Persona.
> 
> View attachment 598199


Subaru did something similar. Wasn't it called something like a Brat or similar - or did I make that up?


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jul 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Subaru did something similar. Wasn't it called something like a Brat or similar - or did I make that up?


They did indeed do the Brat, and Tamiya made an RC model version of it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Subaru did something similar. Wasn't it called something like a Brat or similar - or did I make that up?





cosmicbike said:


> They did indeed do the Brat, and Tamiya made an RC model version of it.


It was available from the very early days of Subaru starting to import into the UK (1977, or, 1978)

They pushed the estate at first, then brought in a hatchback, a saloon, & the pick-up

All were 1600cc petrol, high/low range, & part-time 4wd, with the rear 'axle' being engaged as needed


There's a later 1800cc estate a few miles away languishing in a barn, plus I used to see a pick-up in Ilkley (also 1800)
(both are of the 4 x square headlight style)


I've also seen a couple at the annual show in Thornes Park (Wakefield)











Mathewsons
Thornton-le-Dale
(the 'Bangers & Cash' garage)


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> A Citroen Familiale 6 outside this morning.
> View attachment 591986


I love it, a very useable classic. FWD more than 2 decades before Mini. It sets my teeth on edge when people prattle on about the Mini being the first FWD car, when it was decades away from even being a pioneer.


----------



## mistyoptic (13 Jul 2021)

After the excitement of going out for a meal with friends for the first time for ages. Out into the car park afterwards to find this. Not seen one for ages


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2021)

Wednesday 14th

1956 (l believe) Chevrolet

Thornes Lane
(near the River Calder)
Wakefield


----------



## FishFright (14 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 14th
> 
> 1956 (l believe) Chevrolet
> 
> ...



I love step sides


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2021)

Friday 16th

I had a ride out this afternoon, & came back through Heath (a 'conservation village' to the south-east of Wakefield)
https://govisit-yorkshire.com/2019/03/20/heath/

Outside the Kings Arms, a trio of 'classics' were there
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2072643

Plus 4






280SL & a 'fake-snake' (not sure what breed?)





They must be practicing relaxing for a local show, on Sunday; https://www.carcalendar.co.uk/events/walton-classic-car-show/


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2021)

Probably the wrong place for this but I didn't know Panhard made military vehicles. I thought they died along with the beautiful but overpriced two cylinder cars they last made in the '50s.

Apparently this was upgraded with the 140hp Peugeot V6 in the 1980s 🇫🇷


----------



## Ian H (16 Jul 2021)

Elderly Roller pootling along.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Probably the wrong place for this but I didn't know Panhard made military vehicles. I thought they died along with the beautiful but overpriced two cylinder cars they last made in the '50s.
> 
> Apparently this was upgraded with the 140hp Peugeot V6 in the 1980s 🇫🇷
> 
> ...


Just as people here don't associate Alvis with the opposing ranges of vehicles they produced


----------



## Badger_Boom (17 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just as people here don't associate Alvis with the opposing ranges of vehicles they produced


I used to love driving my Alvis. What it lacked in traditional creature comforts it made up for with the ability to make tea on the move and smite the Queen’s enemies from a safe distance.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> I used to love driving my Alvis. What it lacked in traditional creature comforts it made up for with the ability to make tea on the move and smite the Queen’s enemies from a safe distance.


Would that be the Saracen, Saladin, Scorpion, or Scimitar?
Weren't some Saracens built/used as 'ambulances'

The Salamander was the fire-tender
As for the Stalwart, what can you say


They still make cars, or whoever owns the name now does!!
https://www.thealviscarcompany.co.uk/#home-114


----------



## Ian H (17 Jul 2021)

A rare example of the original Ford Capri, and an American veteran racer. Both in the car park at Prees Island on the National 24hr.


----------



## Badger_Boom (18 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Would that be the Saracen, Saladin, Scorpion, or Scimitar?
> Weren't some Saracens built/used as 'ambulances'
> 
> The Salamander was the fire-tender
> ...


I’ve been variously driver, gunner and commander on Scimitars (and briefly Sabre), and have driven Spartans, Sultans and Samson occasionally.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

There's a show in Walton (Wakefield) this morning, apparantly
Going to take father-in-law across for a look

If you've seen Fridays pictures of the Plus4, 280SL & 'fake-snake', those chaps told me that 120+ vehicles were pre-registered for the show

It'll be a nice little gathering then. even if nothing like the Thornes Park (Wakefield) show, as that usually has 500+

Also, daughter & her b/f have gone to Sherburn-in-Elmet, as there's also a show on the airfield there
(Blackburn aircraft were built/test-flown there in WW2)

https://www.sherburnaeroclub.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherburn-in-Elmet_Airfield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

As stated above, there was a show at Walton
I took him over, but he decided that the few parking spots there were (on-street) were too far away, so I brought him back home
(he walks Dogs further, or when he goes to the Post Office

I went back on the bike, so parking wasn't a problem

*1.






*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*1.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield

Actually spotted en-route, near the Brooklands Estate, at Walton
(quite an appropriate name when there's a car-show


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*2.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield

'67 (or '68?)
Chevrolet Camaro SS





Rather amusingly, for this bad-boy, it had an after-market centre-console with cup-holders






*EDIT @ 15:56
'*We' have much bigger bottles of Nitrous*

EDIT @ 20:06*
We have this size ('G' - the same size as a lot of oxy-aceteline bottle)
And bigger; a 'J' size
That's in the old buildings (that manifold room is still there, under what is now an annex)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*3.*
Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

General view of part of the field







For Sale


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*4.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Ford Capri 2.0S


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*5.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*6.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

1942 Chevrolet C8A


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*7.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield

Erm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*8.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Cortina mk 4
Nice!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*9.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 


VW 'Split' pick-up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*10.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Ford Capri 2.8i


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*11.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield

Alfa-Romeo Giulia 2000GT


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*12.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

RS2000


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*13.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Mercedes-Benz 'whatever'
Not my kind of car, but someone has spent a large amount of money on paintwork


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*14.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*15.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield







I liked this 'Gulf Racing'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*16.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*17.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

'fake-snake'
However, with that mechanical specification, it can be forgiven............barring the fact that it's a Chevrolet engine, not a Ford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*18.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Billie-Jo Spears favourite car!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*19.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Side by side 65's


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*20.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

1969 Plymouth Road-Runner
With a 'Magnum'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*21.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Triumph/Norton
Don't think it's quite a 'Triton'?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*22.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*23.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Renault Caravelle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*24.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield 

Lada (could be a 1200, or a 1500)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th
*25.*

Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield

1975 Ford F250


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Forgot about this😠
I passed this closed garage on the way there

It's on the old Pontefract Road; from Springreen Garden Centre - 'Cock & Crown' pub (the old main road, before Weeland Road was extended/widened)

The XJS has been there for as long as I've been passing this place (15 years?), there used to be a Vauxhall Chevette & a Rover SD1as well


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Sunday 18th 
*26.*

On my way back from the Walton Classic Car show, I rode through Heath (a 'conservation village' to the south-east of Wakefield)
https://govisit-yorkshire.com/2019/03/20/heath/

Outside the Kings Arms, a trio of 'classics' were there
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2072643

This trio of Landies were there
The red, appears to be a 'Stage 1'
There's no V8 badge on the rear, it's on parabolic front springs (sensible)
Period correct fog-lamps too 
Plus. a 'Safari Roof' (double skinned, to help prevent internalover-heating, & an 'air-gap')
The DVLA 'vehicle check' states 3528cc, which is correct for a Stage 1, *but*, it also states_ diesel._...

Perkins prototyped the V8 into a diesel form, but it didn't go into production (_Project Iceberg_, if anyone's interested)


----------



## Badger_Boom (18 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 18th
> *13.*
> 
> Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show
> ...


That reminds me of the customised Hillman Hunter that used to appear at these shows back in the 80s. It had an airbrushed sci-fi scene on the bonnet with the name Space Hunter.


----------



## CharlesF (18 Jul 2021)

@Richard A Thackeray a great selection of desirable cars at the show


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> That reminds me of the customised Hillman Hunter that used to appear at these shows back in the 80s. It had an airbrushed sci-fi scene on the bonnet with the name Space Hunter.


I can't recall that, but others stick in my mind
A 1980(?) Pontiac Trans-Am that was very metal-flaked, & had a vertical fin
It went by the name of _Astral_, or_ Aurora_, or some such

I certainly remember a Toyota Hi-Ace van, that was muralled with American locomotives, & I even have a (scanned) print from a 126 print
It was taken at a small local show at Carr Gate, the location is adjacent to jct 41/M1, where West Yorkshire Police Force now have their Traffic division, the Kennels, the stables, the Helicopter, & a purpose-built 'riot street' in a building
The files have June 1980 in the title, so that must have been written on the rear of the prints when they were scanned
Plus the modified Series Land Rover, with Range Rover front wings/bonnet
Oh! & the (diesel nosed, which also was used when the 3.0 V6 was fitted) Transit



























CharlesF said:


> @Richard A Thackeray a great selection of desirable cars at the show


Thankyou
It's nice that someone likes them


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Jul 2021)

@Richard A Thackeray always enjoy your photos. So I apologise for being a pedant . The V6 transit with the (Perkins) diesel front was fitted with the 2.5 litre V6 . I was working for a Ford truck dealership when they were introduced in 1972 or 73 . Unfortunately just before the fuel crisis and a major hike in fuel costs.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> @Richard A Thackeray always enjoy your photos. So I apologise for being a pedant . The V6 transit with the (Perkins) diesel front was fitted with the 2.5 litre V6 . I was working for a Ford truck dealership when they were introduced in 1972 or 73 . Unfortunately just before the fuel crisis and a major hike in fuel costs.


@Juan Kog

Thankyou for your pedantry, but I thought the 2.5 was a V4?
Or is my memory playing tricks?

One of the (now retired) YAS Paramedics that I know, has a Transit in WYMAS regalia, that he uses for charity purposes

*EDITED @ 21:45*

It's a mk 2
http://dewsambcharities.org.uk/

Somewhere.......
I have brochures for the D-Series & the Transcontinental
From memory, the D-series has an orange 6x4 tipper on it, & the Transcontinental (cover) was shot on a container port


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Jul 2021)

Hi Richard it was along time ago , no doubt the 70’s Transit specialists will be along soon . I remember we were all impressed with performance of the 2.5 engine models, definitely a V6 as it required the diesel front. At the time we thought how much better it would be with the 3 litre. When Ford replaced the Perkins diesel with there own diesel, the 2.4 York engine, the diesel models no longer required the extended front.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jul 2021)

In the public car park at Donington Park on Sunday - a rather nice American classic based low rider


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2021)

A T-bird, of the early 60s?


----------



## Ian H (19 Jul 2021)

I'm sure someone can tell me what this is. It sounded like a big 4-stroke motorcycle engine, but who knows.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2021)

Citroën H-van ice cream vanilla.




The strawberry sundae was very nice too


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jul 2021)

1975 model in Edzell today.


----------



## Ian H (23 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Citroën H-van ice cream vanilla.
> View attachment 600358
> 
> The strawberry sundae was very nice too


Scrolling down a website selling H-vans, I found this at the bottom.


----------



## Ian H (25 Jul 2021)

A Fiat 600, big (!) brother to the original 500.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> Scrolling down a website selling H-vans, I found this at the bottom.
> View attachment 600570



And here's one parked in the suburbs of York
A real one, not a hot-food stand, like some of the 'replicas'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

Thursday 29th
*1.*

_The Motorist_
Sherburn Airfield
(off) Bishopdyke Road (B1222)
Sherburn-in-Elmet

VW Caddy Pick-Up
One of two vehicles that I wanted to bring home











https://www.themotorist.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

Thursday 29th
*2.*

_The Motorist_
Sherburn Airfield
(off) Bishopdyke Road (B1222)
Sherburn-in-Elmet

Alvis
Fully roadworthy, & starts 'on the button', apparantly





https://www.themotorist.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

Thursday 29th
*3.*

_The Motorist_
Sherburn Airfield
(off) Bishopdyke Road (B1222)
Sherburn-in-Elmet

"Your Majesty..."






https://www.themotorist.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

Thursday 29th
*4.*

_The Motorist_
Sherburn Airfield
(off) Bishopdyke Road (B1222)
Sherburn-in-Elmet

Capri 3.0 (?)
It had 24V decals, so a later engine??









https://www.themotorist.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

Thursday 29th
*5.*

_The Motorist_
Sherburn Airfield
(off) Bishopdyke Road (B1222)
Sherburn-in-Elmet














https://www.themotorist.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

Thursday 29th
*6.*

_The Motorist_
Sherburn Airfield
(off) Bishopdyke Road (B1222)
Sherburn-in-Elmet

9/3 Wagon






https://www.themotorist.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

Thursday 29th
*7.*

_The Motorist_
Sherburn Airfield
(off) Bishopdyke Road (B1222)
Sherburn-in-Elmet






https://www.themotorist.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

Thursday 29th
*8.*

_The Motorist_
Sherburn Airfield
(off) Bishopdyke Road (B1222)
Sherburn-in-Elmet

Golf 2
Lowered & on banded steels ('go-kart wheels')







https://www.themotorist.com/


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Jul 2021)

Just came across 'em...


----------



## figbat (30 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> VW Caddy Pick-Up
> One of two vehicles that I wanted to bring home
> 
> View attachment 601654
> ...


You don't see many of those! It's a rebadged Skoda Felicia Pickup, also not many around.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2021)

figbat said:


> You don't see many of those! It's a rebadged Skoda Felicia Pickup, also not many around.


Exactly!!
I'd certainly prefer it with the Skoda badges, to me the unadorned model is even better than the 'Fun' model






http://skodafeliciafun.co.uk/


----------



## Ian H (31 Jul 2021)

Old cars at Honiton Charter Day.


----------



## Ian H (31 Jul 2021)

And a few more. Notice anything odd about the cream Mini (rear view of)?


----------



## carpiste (31 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> Old cars at Honiton Charter Day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 601899


My favourite car ever! Citroen Traction Avant! 
I just wish I could, a) hire one b) borrow one c) know someone who had one d) had room to keep one!


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> And a few more. Notice anything odd about the cream Mini (rear view of)?
> View attachment 601902
> 
> 
> ...


Twin filler caps


----------



## Ian H (31 Jul 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Twin filler caps


Yup. An earlier Cooper S, before they got 'sanitised'.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2021)

From Brands Hatch this afternoon. Firstly a classy British Grand Tourer





Then an American classic





Finally, a more modern 'sleeper'


----------



## figbat (31 Jul 2021)

That Lotus Carlton!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (31 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> From Brands Hatch this afternoon. Firstly a classy British Grand Tourer
> View attachment 601946


Quite right. Gotta love a Transit. (The tractor in front of it is a week and a bit older than me)


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2021)

No-one can do small cars like the French.  Spotted this 2CV today, it's not obvious in the photo






as they sort of match the colour and are soaking wet but the front is decorated with ribbons. I wonder did someone use it as a wedding car.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2021)

Also seen a Golf Cabriolet when out and about. Perfect cabriolet weather today!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Also seen a Golf Cabriolet when out and about. Perfect cabriolet weather today!
> View attachment 603278


Just needs the Pirelli wheels


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just needs the Pirelli wheels


I don't think they were ever fitted to a cab., were they?


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I don't think they were ever fitted to a cab., were they?


Not sure, always liked them though


----------



## BigT (9 Aug 2021)

This was mine about 25 years ago. Built it from the ground up. No expense spared. 

1967 El Camino "Custom". (that was a factory option back then: to have it built anyway you liked and called "Custom")

350ci small block, w/Pete Jackson gear drive (Sweeeeeet sound!) 
Sanderson headers w/2.5 exhaust and FlowMaster mufflers (part of the sweet sound)
Muncie 4-speed
Bucket seats
Console w/clock
Power disc brakes
Tilt wheel
Posi rear end (Pontiac) 
Tubular 4-link suspension
Tach & gauges 
All new wiring and fuse block
SS hood
Corvette Rally wheels


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> No-one can do small cars like the French.  Spotted this 2CV today, it's not obvious in the photo
> View attachment 603276
> 
> 
> as they sort of match the colour and are soaking wet but the front is decorated with ribbons. I wonder did someone use it as a wedding car.


My 80’s and 90’s car ownership in one photograph, 2 citroen 2CV followed by 2 Peugeot 205’s .


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> My 80’s and 90’s car ownership in one photograph, 2 citroen 2CV followed by 2 Peugeot 205’s .


The 205 is mine, I'd love to have a 2CV but prices have gone mad.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> The 205 is mine, I'd love to have a 2CV but prices have gone mad.


Both my 2CV’s were red , I really liked the look of the “Blood and Custard“ 2 tone.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Exactly!!
> I'd certainly prefer it with the Skoda badges, to me the unadorned model is even better than the 'Fun' model
> 
> View attachment 601760
> ...



I quite fancied one of those back in the day. I seem to remember it had a couple of dickie seats in the back bit too


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

Found some abandoned Land Rovers tonight on my ride. I'd say mid to late 1980s, I can see that the bulkhead of the blue one is knackered. The yellow one presumably belonged to the electricity board or AA originally.


----------



## Ian H (11 Aug 2021)

One wiper blade, three wheels (the spare was an optional extra).


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Found some abandoned Land Rovers tonight on my ride. I'd say mid to late 1980s, I can see that the bulkhead of the blue one is knackered. The yellow one presumably belonged to the electricity board or AA originally.
> View attachment 603459
> 
> View attachment 603461


They'd end up on a low loader pdq in the land of uk.


----------



## Profpointy (11 Aug 2021)

I dare say someone's mentioned it upthread, but we had a nice afternoon at the Haynes motor museum; founded by the Haynes of Haynes Manuals fame. Really really good and highly recommended to anyone vaguely interested in this sort of thing.


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Aug 2021)

figbat said:


> You don't see many of those! It's a rebadged Skoda Felicia Pickup, also not many around.


We have one on the next street. Strictly utilitarian not a collectable.


----------



## FishFright (11 Aug 2021)

Facel Vega HK500 is one of my favorite designs , I've only ever seen one up close and it stopped me in my tracks for several minutes.


----------



## Profpointy (11 Aug 2021)

FishFright said:


> View attachment 603742
> 
> 
> 
> Facel Vega HK500 is one of my favorite designs , I've only ever seen one up close and it stopped me in my tracks for several minutes.



I've seen one in the Haynes museum, and another two (if I remember rightly) in the Durby motor museum on the Isle of Man. Never seen one in the wild. I seem to recall in the IoM museum some comment about having a replacement panel that fitted one car but not another; they were essentially all bespoke. Another anecdote I recall hearing on the radio: apparently Brian Rix had one and gave a lift to a WW1 veteran pilot who wryly commented he'd never before exceeded the speed of a Sopwith Camel in a dive,
not to say the Facel was safe at the very high speeds it could go


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Aug 2021)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Aug 2021)

3.8 or 4.2?


----------



## Ian H (12 Aug 2021)

No Photo, but a Messerschmitt KR200 with the hood down farted past along the High Street this lunchtime. Immaculate in silver. A quick google reveals it to be worth as much as £38k.


----------



## gbb (12 Aug 2021)

FishFright said:


> View attachment 603742
> 
> 
> 
> Facel Vega HK500 is one of my favorite designs , I've only ever seen one up close and it stopped me in my tracks for several minutes.


Never even knew they existed let alone saw one....it would have stopped me in my tracks too, stunning


----------



## Ian H (15 Aug 2021)

Ian H said:


> I'm sure someone can tell me what this is. It sounded like a big 4-stroke motorcycle engine, but who knows.
> View attachment 600022


I've discovered it's a Panhard Dyna Junior. 850cc air-cooled flat twin.


----------



## Ian H (15 Aug 2021)

Renault Caravelle, rear-engined, based on the Dauphine.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Aug 2021)

Ian H said:


> I'm sure someone can tell me what this is. It sounded like a big 4-stroke motorcycle engine, but who knows.
> View attachment 600022





Ian H said:


> I've discovered it's a Panhard Dyna Junior. 850cc air-cooled flat twin.


Thanks @Ian H . What a brilliant little car , I want one .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Aug 2021)

I drove past here, this morning

Alongside the 'new' A63/Pontefract Lane
Skelton Grange/Cross-Green
Leeds













https://leeds.mclaren.com/en

Sadly, no sign of any of a F1, just the 'travelling fraternity' camped 20 yards from their main gates


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2021)

I'd have the Escort 'all day long'
(even though I do like the present Mustang)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWELNJXUgdI


----------



## Ian H (21 Aug 2021)

For sale. It's a late model with the larger lights.


----------



## Ian H (21 Aug 2021)

Gently Bentley.


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'd have the Escort 'all day long'
> (even though I do like the present Mustang)
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWELNJXUgdI



That's really just an Escort shaped object though with a crazy amount of modifications.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> That's really just an Escort shaped object though with a crazy amount of modifications.


Yes, and the problem with that is...............
It'd be even more fun, if it looked fairly standard


----------



## DRM (22 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, and the problem with that is...............
> It'd be even more fun, if it looked fairly standard


As the old Lada was that used to turn up at the car meet on the car park at Wellington Street, Leeds, iirc it was matt battleship grey, and had a Fiat 132 2.0 litre engine, it upset the owners of many a fast Ford or Vauxhall off the lights.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

12,100RPM @ 06:50 

It sounds like an air-raid siren as it runs down


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PuFRto323w&t=417s


0 -10,000RPM, in less than a second


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2021)

Bit different to when Cosworth tried turbocharging the 1.5 engine 


View: https://youtu.be/xbB1qwhKaaE


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 12,100RPM : 06:50
> 
> It sounds like an air-raid siren as it runs down
> 
> ...



Gordon Murray Automotive T.50 Is the 654-HP Successor to the F1 (roadandtrack.com)
Watch Gordon Murray Take His First Drive in a T.50 Prototype (roadandtrack.com)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Aug 2021)

Is the engine a built-from-scratch unit by Cosworth, or is it derived from something else (as was the F1, a BMW V12)?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Is the engine a built-from-scratch unit by Cosworth, or is it derived from something else (as was the F1, a BMW V12)?


Built purely for the T50


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Aug 2021)

That's a not inconsiderable investment!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2021)

@Bonefish Blues 

The T50's are stated to be on sale at about £2.5 million each


----------



## Gillstay (23 Aug 2021)

FishFright said:


> View attachment 603742
> 
> 
> 
> Facel Vega HK500 is one of my favorite designs , I've only ever seen one up close and it stopped me in my tracks for several minutes.


I love the interior of them. Looks like a spot you could sit and read a good book for hours !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd

_Jake Wrights_
Burley-in-Wharfedale

En-route home from Ilkley
I used to go here, years ago, & was surprised/very pleased to see it was still open












https://www.jakewright.com/

https://www.jakewright.com/vehicles/classic-land-rover-series-3-low-mileage


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2021)

Spotted, but sadly no photographs for you all

Monday; orange (mk2) RS2000
Tuesday; red mk1 Escort, with 'forest'(?) arches

I can't be certain it wasn't the same driver
Same location though;
High Green Road
Lee Brigg
(which runs between Altofts & Normanton)

Both looked damned good!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2021)

It must be the time of the year?

I've just taken daughter to work, in Wakefield
Heading back home along Doncaster Road/A638, on the stretch between Wakefield Bridge ('Chantry' bridge) & the rugbyist grounds, a Daihatsu F20 came the other way
It was a very faded red (or maybe in red primer?), and on a 'T' registration (78 - 79)

I can remember them arriving in this country, & had a ride in a demonstrator, at a country fair (at Nostell Priory)
Crikey, they were a solid ride, the Land Rovers of the time, on their leaf-springs, seemed like air-suspension in comparison

More to the point, I'm surprised any have survived

This shape


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It must be the time of the year?
> 
> I've just taken daughter to work, in Wakefield
> Heading back home along Doncaster Road/A638, on the stretch between Wakefield Bridge ('Chantry' bridge) & the rugbyist grounds, a Daihatsu F20 came the other way
> ...


I remember them. A neighbour had one, mostly constructed from Isopon and newspaper as I recall but very capable off road. Not that capable on it (unless you're comparing it to a Fordson tractor!).

So many people say Japanese cars are boring but they did build some interesting things at times, like this, Suzuki Whizzkids or the original Toyota Lite Ace with the column gear change which was a very practical and well designed little van. I would love a Lite Ace (just don't crash it).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2021)

@tyred

I had a Bedford Rascal (Suzuki Supercarry) for a couple of years, in the early - mid 90s
Scary as hell on a motorway, & even worse on a wet roundabout......... and on spilt diesel 

It did make a reasonable bike-carrier, & changing room though, as I had it when I was doing a lot of MTB racing & CX)

The dents on the front, are from trying to push me out, when it got stuck (which was very easy to do!)


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Aug 2021)

On my block this week
Reliant Scimitar 3l
Ferrari 308 "Magnum"


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @tyred
> 
> I had a Bedford Rascal (Suzuki Supercarry) for a couple of years, in the early - mid 90s
> Scary as hell on a motorway, & even worse on a wet roundabout......... and on spilt diesel
> ...


A Lite Ace was a bit more substantial but they all needed a bit of weight in the back for traction. Front wheel drive might have been a better idea. 

Subaru made a similar 4 WD van with a 2 cylinder 700cc engine from what I recall. Haven't seen one in years and there were also similar vans from Nissan, Diahatsu and Honda. 

Every time I see a Super Carry I remember the one the local undertaker had as runaround. He slid into the hedge in the snow near my uncle's house one Christmas eve and got hit on the back of the head with a large holly wreath which was lying in the back of it and had a very sore neck as well as scratches and grazes.


----------



## Ian H (26 Aug 2021)

A rather special Austin 7 special by the looks of it.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2021)

A couple of weeks ago I was out for a ride . As I rode through Biddestone I was passed by an old Delage car. As it passed me I caught a glimpse of a glass radiator mascot which I believe to have been a Lalique "Victoire" mascot .


----------



## Peugeotrider (26 Aug 2021)

This was my car from 93-01.
I bought it for 1475 and sold for 2 grand.
Last year...it sold for 23 grand and I feel a right plonker .


----------



## Peugeotrider (26 Aug 2021)

Although not classic.... but fun on a budget...I bought this last year for 350 quid and a valid MOT although the roof didn't work but it took very little to fix the roof. It actually cost less than a pound to fix it.
My kids really enjoy the car and planning to let my eldest have it when she gets her test


----------



## gbb (26 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> Although not classic.... but fun on a budget...I bought this last year for 350 quid and a valid MOT although the roof didn't work but it took very little to fix the roof. It actually cost less than a pound to fix it.
> My kids really enjoy the car and planning to let my eldest have it when she gets her test
> View attachment 606138
> View attachment 606138


Theres still a few around, my daughter had one maybe 8 years ago, 2.0 petrol, really quite zippy and fun but negatives were an incredibly hard ride with lots of banging from the suspension (although that may have been her car needing work) and terrible to sit in the rear seats with the top down...if your head was above the roofline.


----------



## Peugeotrider (26 Aug 2021)

gbb said:


> Theres still a few around, my daughter had one maybe 8 years ago, 2.0 petrol, really quite zippy and fun but negatives were an incredibly hard ride with lots of banging from the suspension (although that may have been her car needing work) and terrible to sit in the rear seats with the top down...if your head was above the roofline.


They are well known for back axle bearings to fail. It's common and an MOT fail if they are shot.
Mine seem ok but mine is low mileage at 65k miles.
Not much room in the back but still better than a 2 seater cc.
Not too sore on fuel either and it goes well.
My kids view it as an old car and I suppose it's older than they are but my old MK2 escort harrier...now it was an old car lol


----------



## midlife (26 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> This was my car from 93-01.
> I bought it for 1475 and sold for 2 grand.
> Last year...it sold for 23 grand and I feel a right plonker .
> View attachment 606128



Is it a Mk 2 Mexico?


----------



## Peugeotrider (26 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> Is it a Mk 2 Mexico?


That is a 1.6 harrier.
It was the very last of the mark 2 on a v plate.
It was like a parts bin special, rs rims,rs seats,rs boot spoiler and the gas stripes up the sides. 
Worth a lot of cash these days as only 1400 were made and probably about 2-300 maybe exist now 
I'd mine heavily enhanced lol
Bilstein suspension, dellorto carbs, big valve head etc.
Very fast through the gears but brutal on fuel... MPG about 20 on a good day


----------



## midlife (26 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> That is a 1.6 harrier.
> It was the very last of the mark 2 on a v plate.
> It was like a parts bin special, rs rims,rs seats,rs boot spoiler and the gas stripes up the sides.
> Worth a lot of cash these days as only 1400 were made and probably about 2-300 maybe exist now
> ...



Thanks, my forray into Escorts was a 1.3 base model reg MYN 975L and another base model reg DRH 401T.

I used to dream of the dizzy heights of 20mpg with my 400 BHP methanol injected Impreza


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 12,100RPM @ 06:50
> 
> It sounds like an air-raid siren as it runs down
> 
> ...




Made me think of this…


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXwWbo_mX0&?t=58s


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Aug 2021)

I really don't get the Fast Ford nostalgia - but I never got them bitd either!


----------



## Peugeotrider (26 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I really don't get the Fast Ford nostalgia - but I never got them bitd either!


The money old fords make currently is just stupid.
They really are nothing special.
A mid range modern car will beat them hands down every department.
If I could have one classic car,it would be the mark 1 toyota celica liftback model
AKA the baby mustang


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> The money old fords make currently is just stupid.
> They really are nothing special.
> A mid range modern car will beat them hands down every department.
> If I could have one classic car,it would be the mark 1 toyota celica liftback model
> AKA the baby mustang


I sorry but that's completely incomprehensible  What's required is some flavour of classic Alfa, shirley?


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I sorry but that's completely incomprehensible  What's required is some flavour of classic Alfa, shirley?












(I have owned 3 Alfas in the past)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Aug 2021)

Yes, despite all of that!


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> They are well known for back axle bearings to fail. It's common and an MOT fail if they are shot.
> Mine seem ok but mine is low mileage at 65k miles.
> Not much room in the back but still better than a 2 seater cc.
> Not too sore on fuel either and it goes well.
> My kids view it as an old car and I suppose it's older than they are but my old MK2 escort harrier...now it was an old car lol


Everyone says that about Peugeots but experience of 205s and 306s suggests the problem is exaggerated. It can happen but you can usually find a better second hand axle and it's an easy thing to replace. If the worst comes to the worst, people sell fully reconditioned exchange units with a guarantee for a few hundred nowadays. 

My 205 reached 190,000 before the axle needed replaced and the second hand replacement is still going strong. 

If they start to seize up and squeak badly, drill a hole in the middle of the axle tube and fill it with heavy gear oil and plug the hole again and it will soften the dried out grease and get you a few more years. I did that on my Mum's 306.


----------



## midlife (26 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> The money old fords make currently is just stupid.
> They really are nothing special.
> A mid range modern car will beat them hands down every department.
> If I could have one classic car,it would be the mark 1 toyota celica liftback model
> AKA the baby mustang



I always wanted Celica 4x4 Carlos Saintz . Had to put up with an E reg MR2 AW11, had it for 17 years, what a great little car


----------



## Peugeotrider (26 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> I always wanted Celica 4x4 Carlos Saintz . Had to put up with an E reg MR2 AW11, had it for 17 years, what a great little car


My pal had one of those.
I recall I was driving it one night. He had a bottle of lucozade and was about to take a sip from the bottle...I gave the celica the beans and he ended up wearing the lucozade lol


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2021)

I've just realised that I might have seen an AC Aceca the other day . My wife and I were walking into town to meet some friends when we saw the car at a crossing . It was a low red sports hatchback. I have seen it once before near Castle Combe. I couldn't recognise the car at the time, no badges, it was just seeing a Dinky model on the bay that made me twig it !


----------



## figbat (27 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just realised that I might have seen an AC Aceca the other day . My wife and I were walking into town to meet some friends when we saw the car at a crossing . It was a low red sports hatchback. I have seen it once before near Castle Combe. I couldn't recognise the car at the time, no badges, it was just seeing a Dinky model on the bay that made me twig it !


They did one of these on Car SOS a while ago. Lovely cars.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> The money old fords make currently is just stupid.
> They really are nothing special.
> A mid range modern car will beat them hands down every department.
> If I could have one classic car,it would be the mark 1 toyota celica liftback model
> AKA the baby mustang


Not even a modified one, that can embarrass a 5.0 Mustang, that I added a couple of days ago?
Yes, I know it's modded for a specific requirement, but there's plenty out there with close to that output, with (Sierra) Cosworth engines, etc....


Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'd have the Escort 'all day long'
> (even though I do like the present Mustang)
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWELNJXUgdI


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> My pal had one of those.
> I recall I was driving it one night. He had a bottle of lucozade and was about to take a sip from the bottle...I gave the celica the beans and he ended up wearing the lucozade lol



There is the story, & I've read it in a couple of model specific books, that back in the 60's, Cobra salesmen (in the States) used to tape a large denomination 'bill' to the screen/sun-visor
Then, if the passenger (person interested in buying the car) could reach out to grab it, under full acceleration, they could keep it!!
Be that in the 'baby' 289, or the 'big beast' 427

Don't forget that this was a 0-60 in around 4 seconds/0-100, in less than 8 seconds (road-legal) that first hit the roads in a 1963


----------



## Profpointy (27 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I sorry but that's completely incomprehensible  What's required is some flavour of classic Alfa, shirley?



Most classic alfas have long since been swept up of the drive with a dustpan and brush. Some are rather lovely though, and have porntastic engines - twin cams, pairs of webbers etc at a time when many British cars still had side valves. Here's my favourite but they are big money now I understand








A pal of mine had one of these which was nearly as nice. Inevitably it rusted to buggery, but was very pretty


----------



## Profpointy (27 Aug 2021)

Here's some lovely books of engine porn. All three are great and full of cutaway drawings, history and engineering as well as just pretty pictures. None were expensive when I bought them either


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Aug 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Most classic alfas have long since been swept up of the drive with a dustpan and brush. Some are rather lovely though, and have porntastic engines - twin cams, pairs of webbers etc at a time when many British cars still had side valves. Here's my favourite but they are big money now I understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were fortunate enough to be touring the Western Isles when a Classic Alfa Owners Club (I assume) was also touring in convoy of half a dozen beauties. My wife's head was turned


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Here's some lovely books of engine porn. All three are great and full of cutaway drawings, history and engineering as well as just pretty pictures. None were expensive when I bought them either
> View attachment 606239
> 
> View attachment 606240
> ...




Nice

What about the BRM V16?
Have you ever heard one of those?

650BHP (from memory) from 1,500cc


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2021)

Friday 27th 

Spotted, whilst on my way to Tickhill

River VandenPlas

Springwell Lane 
Bawtry
Doncaster

A 2600, according to the MoT test data-base









I'd not seen it following me, but I'd stopped to look at the OS map, & heard it


----------



## Profpointy (27 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nice
> 
> What about the BRM V16?
> Have you ever heard one of those?
> ...



Never heard one, though I dare say I might look on youtube shortly.

.... but I've got a book in that one too; by the same Karl Ludvigsen who'd done two of three engine books I mentioned above


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Aug 2021)

Rose tinted glasses were rosy for the V16 aiui.

But they are making some more, as is the modern way!

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1898683


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2021)

Seen loads of classics today  Just a few of many.


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2021)

One day I'll get a Consul and cruise around listening to the Chuck Berry 










That's another fine mess Stanley!














Not many two doors around.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

I'm on a late-turn today, but might call into here, on the way in


----------



## Mike_P (29 Aug 2021)

Wondered if any one could ID the car I saw yesterday


----------



## rikki (29 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Wondered if any one could ID the car I saw yesterday


It's a Morgan.
Possibly a Plus 8, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2021)

Two ends of the spectrum


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Aug 2021)

One's a sophisticated and rather charming thing and the other's an Aston Martin. Not a fan of the British Bruisers


----------



## CharlesF (29 Aug 2021)

That bike looks rather tasty.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm on a late-turn today, but might call into here, on the way in
> 
> View attachment 606600


I called in, there wasn't many there
Most would probably arrive after dinnertime?


*1.*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*2.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*3.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

Fiat Topolino
('Little Mouse')


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*4.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*5.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

'65?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*6.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

Viva HA


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*7.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*8.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

'54??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*9.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 


A High Hi-Lux


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*10.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*11.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*12.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

Capri 280


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*13.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

Leyland Bull?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*14.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*15.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

Datsun 240Z
That 6-cylinder is a big lump!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*16.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

1500HL & Sprint


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*17.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield 

Triumph 2500PI


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*18.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield

Taunus


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*19.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*20.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday 29th
*21.*

_Heath Classics Transport Rally_
Heath
Wakefield

Datsun B1500







Plus, an interesting load


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 29th
> *18.*
> 
> _Heath Classics Transport Rally_
> ...


What's the connection between this and the SAAB 96 a couple of posts above ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> What's the connection between this and the SAAB 96 a couple of posts above ?



Engine, a V4


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Engine, a V4


Yep, I must have worked on about a hundred or so if you include the 95 (wagon) version.


----------



## stephec (30 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 27th
> 
> Spotted, whilst on my way to Tickhill
> 
> ...


Still a good looking car after all these years.


----------



## figbat (30 Aug 2021)

At a country fair at Wellington Riding today:





(The white one was turbocharged)




^^Pick of the bunch for me.^^


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2021)

Monday 30th
Whilst heading out to collect the BWSOW this morning, I had a slight detour, & spotted this SD1

A _Vanden Plas_
Can't see on the (DVLA) MoT test data-base, so no idea if a 2600, or 3500


----------



## figbat (30 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A _Vanden Plas_
> Can't see on the (DVLA) MoT test data-base, so no idea if a 2600, or 3500


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2021)

@figbat
Thanks

When I tried the MoT check, it just stated _problem in finding this vehicle_

Given its relatively close proximity to this Vanden Plas, I wonder if the same person owns both?


----------



## Cavalol (1 Sep 2021)

Do like an SD1, but the Mk2 never appealed as much as the Mk1.


----------



## Ian H (1 Sep 2021)

figbat said:


> At a country fair at Wellington Riding today:
> 
> View attachment 606837
> 
> ^^Pick of the bunch for me.^^



What is that engine? I'm pretty sure it's nothing at all like the standard one.


----------



## figbat (1 Sep 2021)

Ian H said:


> What is that engine? I'm pretty sure it's nothing at all like the standard one.


https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/10228/lot/574/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Never heard one, though I dare say I might look on youtube shortly.


Have you had a listen yet?


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2021)

figbat said:


> At a country fair at Wellington Riding today:
> View attachment 606836
> 
> (The white one was turbocharged)
> ...


Head says Aston, heart says Jensen


----------



## Profpointy (2 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Have you had a listen yet?


Certainly have


View: https://youtu.be/umO3iqac_4c


----------



## Profpointy (2 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Head says Aston, heart says Jensen



The twin cam MG is none too shabby either


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Certainly have
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/umO3iqac_4c




Seen that before
And, what do you think to the noise😊


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2021)

Spotted a Vauxhall Velox(?) out in the wild this evening.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Sep 2021)

srj10 said:


> Tidy Cinquecento
> View attachment 598122
> 
> 
> View attachment 598124


I got a lift home from a nightclub in the back of one of those once. I'm 6'1" so you can imagine the struggle getting in and out.


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Spotted a Vauxhall Velox(?) out in the wild this evening.
> View attachment 607984



We had one of them as a kid, not seen one for years! Ours was black. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2021)

MkIV Escort Estate.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 29th
> *13.*
> 
> _Heath Classics Transport Rally_
> ...



It's nice to see the old commercial vehicles as so few would have survived as they would have been driven into the ground till unviable; maybe the odd one or two kept in the yards of family firm haulage companies. Unfeasible for the ordinary enthusiast to keep at home, and keep them legal to drive. The do look lovely when signwritten like that


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> MkIV Escort Estate.
> View attachment 608445



When I worked for photographic company in Leeds, we had a few of the 'Combi' models
(ie; an estate, but with steel-panelled sides & no rear seats)

I remember going to collect a new one from the local garage, it was a 'G' plated diesel, with about 10 miles showing!!


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2021)

Today's random pick from Brands Hatch...


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When I worked for photographic company in Leeds, we had a few of the 'Combi' models
> (ie; an estate, but with steel-panelled sides & no rear seats)
> 
> I remember going to collect a new one from the local garage, it was a 'G' plated diesel, with about 10 miles showing!!


I remember those. This one is an estate with the glass covered though. I didn't look but I'd be pretty certain you'd find the seats have been removed and the car was declared as a commercial. It was a common thing for people to do to that sort of car back then. Paint the windows, remove the rear seats, get it classified as a van and pay a reduced amount of "road" tax and come home and put the seats back in. 

Those sorts of "van" conversions were very common in '80s and' 90s. You sometimes came across very posh vans like top of the range Merc or Volvo estates!


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

An early Skoda Favoritused as an advertisement. It is LHD and on foreign plates so not sure it ended up here but is in decent condition for it's age. So much more character than my '07 Fabia.


----------



## Gunk (13 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Spotted a Vauxhall Velox(?) out in the wild this evening.
> View attachment 607984



Not many of those still on the road


----------



## Ian H (13 Sep 2021)

Gunk said:


> Not many of those still on the road


An acquaintance had a similar one and a newer Cresta (the 60s Americana-style one). Both looked immaculate. One day someone drove into the front wing of the Cresta, crumpling it and revealing a mess of Isopon and zinc mesh.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I remember those. This one is an estate with the glass covered though. I didn't look but I'd be pretty certain you'd find the seats have been removed and the car was declared as a commercial. It was a common thing for people to do to that sort of car back then. Paint the windows, remove the rear seats, get it classified as a van and pay a reduced amount of "road" tax and come home and put the seats back in.
> 
> Those sorts of "van" conversions were very common in '80s and' 90s. You sometimes came across very posh vans like top of the range Merc or Volvo estates!



The specific tax fiddle was that you could have a van as a company car and the taxable benefit was a flat rate of £500 a year - which was perhaps fair enough for a transit or astramax, but there was also a market for van-ized Discoveries for one-man-band companies giving themselves £30k discos out of pre tax income. The big 4x4 luxury crew cab pick ups had the same motivation


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> The specific tax fiddle was that you could have a van as a company car and the taxable benefit was a flat rate of £500 a year - which was perhaps fair enough for a transit or astramax, but there was also a market for van-ized Discoveries for one-man-band companies giving themselves £30k discos out of pre tax income. The big 4x4 luxury crew cab pick ups had the same motivation


I think that in Ireland it was motivated by road tax more than anything else. Pre 2008 a 2.5L Discovery or Merc Estate would cost something like €1400 per year for road tax as it was based on engine capacity whereas if you got it classified as a commercial it was about €320. Technically it is illegal to use a commercially taxed vehicle for non work purposes but it has never been enforced. 

Also going back a bit further, buying a new van attracted less tax and if you had a business you could claim the VAT back. When I was young, small car derived commercials like Fiestas, 205s, Unos, Starlets, Corsas were everywhere as people just put back seats in them and used them as cars. There were even strange things like Yugo 45 vans. Seat belt rules and more stringent regulations put an end to carrying passengers in vans.


----------



## Gunk (13 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> So much more character than my '07 Fabia.



Sorry, but that’s horrible.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

Gunk said:


> Sorry, but that’s horrible.


If it was painted normally I personally think they look well. It was a Bertone design if I remember correctly.

They were very space efficient. Interior plastics look cheap and tacky but that's true of many cars of the era.


----------



## Profpointy (14 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I think that in Ireland it was motivated by road tax more than anything else. Pre 2008 a 2.5L Discovery or Merc Estate would cost something like €1400 per year for road tax as it was based on engine capacity whereas if you got it classified as a commercial it was about €320. Technically it is illegal to use a commercially taxed vehicle for non work purposes but it has never been enforced.
> 
> Also going back a bit further, buying a new van attracted less tax and if you had a business you could claim the VAT back. When I was young, small car derived commercials like Fiestas, 205s, Unos, Starlets, Corsas were everywhere as people just put back seats in them and used them as cars. There were even strange things like Yugo 45 vans. Seat belt rules and more stringent regulations put an end to carrying passengers in vans.



Perhaps I should have said "a" rather than
"the" tax fiddle. I think the van-ized Discos were imported from Ireland to the UK, to exploit the UK "company van" loophole


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 29th
> *16.*
> 
> _Heath Classics Transport Rally_
> ...


L Reg , Mimosa yellow an early one .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 29th
> *9.*
> 
> _Heath Classics Transport Rally_
> ...



I saw this,on Manchester Road, between Millhouse Green & Penistone, last Wednesday
Those tyres are almost as loud as the 'implement' tyres on a Uni-Mog



Illaveago said:


> L Reg , Mimosa yellow an early one .


Indeed!!!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I saw this,on Manchester Road, between Millhouse Green & Penistone, last Wednesday
> Those tyres are almost as loud as the 'implement' tyres on a Uni-Mog
> 
> 
> Indeed!!!


The colour in the picture looks a bit dark as to how I remember it. It was similar to Ford's Daytona yellow. I can remember repairing one back in 1973.
I have a very rusty M reg one in French blue . My brother had a later T reg one with overdrive an waxstat carburettors. It wasn't as fast as mine but ended up hitting an escort van in the side at 70 mph. The van pulled out in front of him on a crossroads . I have a picture of it somewhere . Neither vehicle survived .


----------



## Profpointy (17 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Seen that before
> And, what do you think to the noise😊



On the BRM V16 - looks like you can now buy a brand new one

https://carbuzz.com/news/brms-12000-rpm-v16-f1-car-roars-into-existence

Wonder how much they are ?


----------



## figbat (17 Sep 2021)

On my walk the other day:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2021)

Saturday 18th

ASDA
Durkar
(Wakefield)


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2021)

A local Humber Snipe which I don't think has moved for a number of years.


----------



## gbb (20 Sep 2021)

No photos but talking with my SIL today, he has a Subaru Imprezza WRX STI Prodrive, 4wd, 2002. Top of the road range complete with certificate from Subaru regarding factory (or dealer) fit Prodrive, completely unmolested or modified from the factory. Its been off the road for about 5 years but he refuses to sell it. he brought it maybe 12 years ago for £10k, its mental, absolutely mental. He reckons its worth that as it stands, running cars costing IRO £20k now.
He reckons its nearly got all the cache of the Cosworth Sierras, quite rare, incredibly powerful and sought after.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Sep 2021)

I used to run an RB320, putting nearly 90k miles on it in 2.5 years. I wouldn't do it again, but it was nice for a while, especially as I had a fuel card. Way too competent and inert until ridiculous speeds. More enjoyable drives are to be had from more modest machinery.


----------



## keabo (20 Sep 2021)

Spotted while out on a walk. Rust in peace.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2021)

gbb said:


> No photos but talking with my SIL today, he has a Subaru Imprezza WRX STI Prodrive, 4wd, 2002. Top of the road range complete with certificate from Subaru regarding factory (or dealer) fit Prodrive, completely unmolested or modified from the factory. Its been off the road for about 5 years but he refuses to sell it. he brought it maybe 12 years ago for £10k, its mental, absolutely mental. He reckons its worth that as it stands, running cars costing IRO £20k now.
> He reckons its nearly got all the cache of the Cosworth Sierras, quite rare, incredibly powerful and sought after.


Yep, Scott (next door neighbour) has got one he's had the motor done, over 400 BHP on pump fuel (more on E85) snag is if you 'boot' it then you're looking at 3-4 MPG and as for 'road tax'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2021)

keabo said:


> Spotted while out on a walk. Rust in peace.
> View attachment 610137


It was a P5


----------



## keabo (20 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It was a P5


Now a P2½


----------



## Badger_Boom (20 Sep 2021)

Well loved Stag at the seaside yesterday.





We saw a fabulous Austin 7 with a two-seater sports body this morning but I didn’t have my phone to grab a picture.


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Sep 2021)

Very smart Wolseley Hornet at Lacock Abbey last week


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2021)

I passed a B&B with a Standard Vanguard, a Ford Zephyr MK II and Rover P4 parked outside but had forgotten my phone so couldn't photograph them. 

I assume some club or other on a jaunt.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, Scott (next door neighbour) has got one he's had the motor done, over 400 BHP on pump fuel (more on E85) snag is if you 'boot' it then you're looking at 3-4 MPG and as for 'road tax'


That's still better than the Jaguar XKR we had a for 3 years, when it was in full-on 'attack' mode!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Friday 24th
*1.*

Heath Common ‘Gathering’
Wakefield

Reliant Scimitar SS1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Friday 24th
*2.*

Heath Common ‘Gathering’
Wakefield

Gorgeous


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Friday 24
*3.*

Heath Common ‘Gathering’
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Friday 24th
*4.*

Heath Common ‘Gathering’
Wakefield











*EDIT
Saturday 25th @ 11:44*

@raleighnut 
It had a partial 'cage, & harnesses


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Friday 24th
*5.*

Heath Common ‘Gathering’
Wakefield

'Senior Management' still wants one of these, after first seeing them about 30 years ago


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2021)

Friday 24th
*6.*

Heath Common ‘Gathering’
Wakefield

Daughter was quite surprised by how small/basic it was, compared to the present Fiestas


----------



## Badger_Boom (24 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 24th
> *6.*
> 
> Heath Common ‘Gathering’
> ...


My mind still boggles that my parents, my brother and I used to go on holiday with everything we needed for a week in one of those, but not as much as when I remember doing it in a mini.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> My mind still boggles that my parents, my brother and I used to go on holiday with everything we needed for a week in one of those, but not as much as when I remember doing it in a mini.


A similar situation for me too, in the late 70s, but just the 3 of us, in a Fiat 128, to Devon & Cornwall, sleeping in it at times, if we couldn't get a camping site
(dads previous car was bigger; a Viva HC estate)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Sep 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> My mind still boggles that my parents, my brother and I used to go on holiday with everything we needed for a week in one of those, but not as much as when I remember doing it in a mini.


But it's huge inside, of course, because you were the crumple zone bitd.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2021)

Saturday 25th September 

Austin Mini Traveller

Pontefract & District Golf Club
Park Lane
Pontefract 

Utterly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2021)

Saturday 25th

BeastFair
Pontefract 

Not a marque l really like
(barring the i8)
I’ve added it, on apparent condition 

Saturday 25th September 2021


----------



## mistyoptic (26 Sep 2021)

Saw a lovely, red, Triumph GT6 today in Wrenbury. Sorry, no pics, it was gone in a flash


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2021)

I think there must have been some form of breakdown festival in the Milton Keynes area this weekend - the contents of my hotel car park included an MG Montego, a Morris Ital campervan and an Austin Landcrab.


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Austin Landcrab.



 I guessed right as uncle had one, but I thought it was a sub frame issue rather just the proportions.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Sep 2021)

Not a true "classic" by any means but an unusual sight these days, I remember these coming out in the 80s. The 4x4 Fiat Panda! Spotted in Lisbon today.


----------



## BrumJim (29 Sep 2021)

Last time I was in Italy these things seemed to be more common than anything else. Very popular in poor farming areas.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2021)

Very, vary capable!!
They're grand little things

I remember seeing them in the showroom in the late 80s. when my g/f (wife since '98) bought a standard Panda

PorthMadoc, & Black Rock Sands
(circa 88/89)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Sep 2021)

I test drove a 750. It didn't have a brake servo 

Trip to the laundry required...


----------



## Profpointy (29 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I test drove a 750. It didn't have a brake servo
> 
> Trip to the laundry required...



A car like that doesn't really need a servo. My '68 Cortina didn't have one and a good stomp on the pedal would lock the wheels up on a dry road if required, and that's on much better tyres than it came with from the factory. You can't brake any harder after all. Also I recall my driving instructor had replaced his car (maybe Chevette?) with a newer model whilst I was learning to drive - stood the new on on its nose first outing as the new one had a servo. Anyhow, servo'd brakes don't stop any quicker but you don't have to press as hard


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> A car like that doesn't really need a servo. My '68 Cortina didn't have one and a good stomp on the pedal would lock the wheels up on a dry road if required, and that's on much better tyres than it came with from the factory. You can't brake any harder after all. Also I recall my driving instructor had replaced his car (maybe Chevette?) with a newer model whilst I was learning to drive - stood the new on on its nose first outing as the new one had a servo. Anyhow, servo'd brakes don't stop any quicker but you don't have to press as hard


I agree - the point was that I was a relatively new driver and I didn't know they were unservoed, so I braked as usual and little to nothing happened, meanwhile the car was sailing towards a junction.


----------



## Profpointy (29 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I agree - the point was that I was a relatively new driver and I didn't know they were unservoed, so I braked as usual and little to nothing happened, meanwhile the car was sailing towards a junction.



I guess you had the opposite, and more worrying, surprise I had !

As an aside, my first experience with air brakes was a bit of a shock. Hired a 7.5 tonner to move some stuff, since, being old, my licence covers such vehicles - presumably our test was a lot stricter :-). I pressed the brakes and there was no resistance at all but there was at least a half second delay, so you press down further, then the brakes jam on hard. You had to learn to decide if you wanted slight braking, medium or full-on, then press the pedal accordingly and wait until something happens


----------



## Badger_Boom (29 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I guess you had the opposite, and more worrying, surprise I had !
> 
> As an aside, my first experience with air brakes was a bit of a shock. Hired a 7.5 tonner to move some stuff, since, being old, my licence covers such vehicles - presumably our test was a lot stricter :-). I pressed the brakes and there was no resistance at all but there was at least a half second delay, so you press down further, then the brakes jam on hard. You had to learn to decide if you wanted slight braking, medium or full-on, then press the pedal accordingly and wait until something happens


Ah, good old grandfather rights. My experience of 7.5 tonner driving is similar.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I guess you had the opposite, and more worrying, surprise I had !
> 
> As an aside, my first experience with air brakes was a bit of a shock. Hired a 7.5 tonner to move some stuff, since, being old, my licence covers such vehicles - presumably our test was a lot stricter :-). I pressed the brakes and there was no resistance at all but there was at least a half second delay, so you press down further, then the brakes jam on hard. You had to learn to decide if you wanted slight braking, medium or full-on, then press the pedal accordingly and wait until something happens


A little bit like the first time a manual driver uses an automatic...


----------



## Profpointy (29 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> A little bit like the first time a manual driver uses an automatic...



Ah yes, they don't half stop suddenly when you press the clutch !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I guess you had the opposite, and more worrying, surprise I had !
> 
> As an aside, my first experience with air brakes was a bit of a shock. Hired a 7.5 tonner to move some stuff, since, being old, my licence covers such vehicles - presumably our test was a lot stricter :-). I pressed the brakes and there was no resistance at all but there was at least a half second delay, so you press down further, then the brakes jam on hard. You had to learn to decide if you wanted slight braking, medium or full-on, then press the pedal accordingly and wait until something happens


Yep!!
Done that, been there, almost worn the windscreen!!!


----------



## mistyoptic (30 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Ah yes, they don't half stop suddenly when you press the clutch !


I was only a "yoof" when I first drove one. A Honda Civic auto.

The salesman (mum was thinking of buying the car but he let me have a drive too) said "Now! Tuck your left foot under the seat and keep it there".

Good advice to avoid that kind of embarrassment


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Ah yes, they don't half stop suddenly when you press the clutch !



Been there, done that in the BMW 325 my uncle had. I think I still have the imprint of the steering wheel on my head.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Ah yes, they don't half stop suddenly when you press the clutch !


I did that in my 40s, when we bought the XKR


----------



## BrumJim (1 Oct 2021)

Profpointy said:


> A car like that doesn't really need a servo. My '68 Cortina didn't have one and a good stomp on the pedal would lock the wheels up on a dry road if required, and that's on much better tyres than it came with from the factory. You can't brake any harder after all. Also I recall my driving instructor had replaced his car (maybe Chevette?) with a newer model whilst I was learning to drive - stood the new on on its nose first outing as the new one had a servo. Anyhow, servo'd brakes don't stop any quicker but you don't have to press as hard



My first car, a VW Polo, had no servo on the brakes. 

Similar problem whilst driving a colleagues car around a camp site. Just doing 5 mph, but still managed to lock up the wheels when I stamped on the brakes.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (1 Oct 2021)

Profpointy said:


> As an aside, my first experience with air brakes was a bit of a shock. Hired a 7.5 tonner to move some stuff, since, being old, my licence covers such vehicles - presumably our test was a lot stricter :-). I pressed the brakes and there was no resistance at all but there was at least a half second delay, so you press down further, then the brakes jam on hard. You had to learn to decide if you wanted slight braking, medium or full-on, then press the pedal accordingly and wait until something happens



The Leyland Terrier 7.5T was the worst for braking. It had a power-assisted hydraulic system. The brake pedal seemed to have no travel on it and behaved more like a switch at low speeds; no braking, or full braking, with little discernible movement of the pedal required.
Period road test article http://archive.commercialmotor.com/article/30th-april-1971/44/leyland-redline-terrier-85tongross


----------



## Badger_Boom (1 Oct 2021)

Some lucky blighter was taking delivery of this first thing today. Nice race prepared Midget.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Oct 2021)

Keeping it in the family...


----------



## Ian H (3 Oct 2021)

An elderly Alfa and something rather silly.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Oct 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> Keeping it in the family...
> View attachment 611811



The Mk2 really is a lovely car isn't it? To be fair pretty much all jags from the 50s and 60s are pretty nice as well


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd

I dragged the BWSOW down to Newark-on-Trent, so I could go to _Truckfest_
It would have been 'we', but wife decided due to the rain, she'd stay warm & dry, in the 'van


I saw this through a chain-link fencing, adjacent to the parking
I'm not sure if it's a large auction storage site?

Going by the hub-caps, a 250, or similar smaller engined model?
The only M-B sports car, I even partially liked since the 300SL 'Gull-Wing', or the 'Pagoda' roof models


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2021)

My favourite classic Ford, as spotted on the way to Kirton this afternoon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2021)

‘Twins’!

Wednesday 13th

Personally, l wouldn’t call them classics, but this is the only thread close enough to use






Mitsubishi Delicias

Gladstone Street 
Normanton 
Wakefield 

Essentially, a Shogun, under the skin
(as far as l understand)


----------



## CharlesF (13 Oct 2021)

@Richard A Thackeray You certainly spot interesting vehicles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2021)

CharlesF said:


> @Richard A Thackeray You certainly spot interesting vehicles.


@CharlesF
I try to keep my eyes open
One was parked there, for a long time, with the 4-Runner, then the other one appeared

I also saw, at a second-hand car compound (but no photo), a Fiesta mk2, at £5000
It looked like a Popular, or other base model
At that price, it's either a 'timewarp'/barnfind, or a nut & bolt restoration???


*EDIT @ 20:32*

https://www.bthmotors.com/used-ford-fiesta-castleford-west-yorkshire-3776315


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2021)

Profpointy said:


> The specific tax fiddle was that you could have a van as a company car and the taxable benefit was a flat rate of £500 a year - which was perhaps fair enough for a transit or astramax, but there was also a market for van-ized Discoveries for one-man-band companies giving themselves £30k discos out of pre tax income. The big 4x4 luxury crew cab pick ups had the same motivation





Richard A Thackeray said:


> ‘Twins’!
> 
> Wednesday 13th
> 
> ...


Close, about 90% of an L200's chassis and underpinnings modified into some kind of weird semi monocoque with a people carrier body atop, amd L200/Pajero drivetrains. Good ones can fetch tidy money these days,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Close, about 90% of an L200's chassis and underpinnings modified into some kind of weird semi monocoque with a people carrier body atop, amd L200/Pajero drivetrains. Good ones can fetch tidy money these days,


I stand corrected


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2021)

Again, not a classic, but this is the most appropriate thread
(unless we start another on ‘Everyday Cars’?)

I think this has Lithuanian plates on it(?), so it is probably a ‘home market’ colour scheme?

Wakefield Road
Normanton








*Edit; Friday 22nd @ 16:36*
I looked again today, they’re Rumanian plates


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Oct 2021)

Seen on Hayling Island. Looks in need of some tlc


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2021)

Spotted this A40 on this morning's walk


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2021)

^^^^ bit of gaffer tape it fly through an M.O.T ^^^^


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2021)

Saturday 23rd

Amelia, took this, as I was driving

Rover 2000
Entering ASDA
(from) Standbridge Lane
Sandal
Wakefield


----------



## figbat (23 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 23rd
> 
> Amelia, took this, as I was driving
> 
> ...


My dad had one of those, around mid/late 70s.


----------



## mistyoptic (23 Oct 2021)

We had the 3500S. Ordered 1971. Test drive, the salesman put the radio on: “you can still hear the radio at 90”. Elton John, Rocket Man, “it’s gonna be a long long time”. We waited 18 months for that car. Dad never forgave Elton John.

Manual box. New box after two months, proper Leyland Friday car


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> My dad had one of those, around mid/late 70s.


Wifes paternal grandfather did too, in the 70s


----------



## Gunk (24 Oct 2021)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^ bit of gaffer tape it fly through an M.O.T ^^^^



they don’t need one any more, pump up the tyres, new battery and away you go


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> they don’t need one any more, pump up the tyres, new battery and away you go



Its' a damned stupid idea

It's one way to legislate against older cars
_Up To Press_, as far as I know, you can still take your exempt vehicle for a MoT test
Will that change when new regulations/tested items are added??


A while ago, in one of the Land Rover magazines, one of the staff-writers hypothesised a situation after a RTC
Your (un MoT test required) car is taken away & examined

The examiner finds a fault.
Would the IPs insurer accept your statement; "_The Brakes Were Okay, Last Time I Looked At Them"_

Or would they side with the examiner.......... paid by them................. who could be saving the company £000s??

You could appoint your own examiner, & go to Court with it?

If you lose,.............. you'd probably have to pay their costs/the storage fees (if any), your engineers costs, etc....


All for a fault that could have been picked up in advance by an experienced Inspector, with a nationally accepted certificate

Suddenly, it could make that £40 (or so) for a MoT test look very cheap??

YES, I know the fault could have happened after the MoT test date, & that the certificate only states its road-worthiness at the time of testing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2021)

With regard to my paraphrasing above, about the removal of the MoT test for older vehicles, this is the article

It was in _Land Rover Owner International_ magazine, dated Nov 2012
The writer was Peter Galilee, who is quite a LR Series 1 expert


----------



## Ian H (12 Nov 2021)

From the name on the side it appears to belong to an acquaintance of mine. No idea why though, as he's usually a fan of over-engined sillymobiles.


----------



## mistyoptic (12 Nov 2021)

Ian H said:


> From the name on the side it appears to belong to an acquaintance of mine. No idea why though, as he's usually a fan of over-engined sillymobiles.
> View attachment 617494


My first car was one of those, ’65 vintage, with after-market side windows 😃


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2021)

Monday 15th (circa 20:30)

Rover Mini

_BSB Motors_
Altofts Road
Normanton
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2021)

Monday 15th (circa 20:30)
_
MG Midget_
BSB Motors
Altofts Road
Normanton
Wakefield


----------



## midlife (15 Nov 2021)

Is that a picture of a Countach on the wall?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2021)

midlife said:


> Is that a picture of a Countach on the wall?


Yes
There's another of a Stratos, behind the Mini


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 23rd
> 
> Amelia, took this, as I was driving
> 
> ...


Lovely motor. The deep chin valance and ridged bonnet indicate its a V8, or at least been dressed up to look like one. I had a '71 P6 V8 myself, sold to go towards paying for my divorce.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Nov 2021)

Heading out to the shops this afternoon, and came across this in Falkenham


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Nov 2021)

Ooh proper, and not a garage queen, by the look of it.


----------



## Profpointy (19 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Heading out to the shops this afternoon, and came across this in Falkenham
> View attachment 618321
> View attachment 618322
> View attachment 618323



One of the most elegant cars ever. A few years back on holiday a France and a whole procession of Traction Avantes came past; presumably a club on an outing. Definitely an overload of coolness.

Might have to re-watch the film Diva where the car features heavily. Tragically one gets blown up, albeit the may or may not have really done so. It's still a stylish film, perhaps style over substance as befitting Luc Bresson and "cinema du look" as it's termed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2021)

*££££!!*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33424139...://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-53481-19255-0/1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files

For my 40th, Senior Management bought me a _TVR Trackday_, at Bruntingthorpe
We combined it, with her undertaking some consultancy work at Market Harbrough 

It was a bit belated, as we didn't manage to do it until into November





The 'Griff 500' is still probably my top_ dream car_, barring unattainables such as a 289 Cobra

It was just so flexible, with the torque just seeming to pull the tarmac towards you
And, the noise, even inside was wonderful











_"Darling!, can I drive it home?"_






Then I got to drive a Sagaris, for a couple of laps
Then.......as a passenger, with a madman

I still remember looking across & seeing 175MPH, at one point! 

AND, him following a Lamborghini 'whatever' into a corner, that itself was lining up to pounce on an 'Evo'
He suggested waving goodbye to the Lambo, out of the corner, & it was dropped quite rapidly!!!

A mental machine!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 27th July 2012

This Mini used to belong to an old friend of mine
She had it for quite a few years, with it undergoing quite a bit of work whilst she owned it

It's a nice colour too, she named it as '_Rootbeer'_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 5th July 2013


A Post Office Telephones Morris

Spot the unique features, but one seems to be not as well thought out, as it first appears!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 14th July 2014

A lovely 80"
Headlamps behind the grille, mean that it's a pre-51 model

It looks nice & purposeful on One-Ton/Defender 130 rims, which are 6.5" wide, with more of an offset
The tyres being 7.50 x 16 Michelin XZL (radials)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files

_The Oil Can Cafe _(the old site)
Hepworth (east of Holmfirth)
West Yorkshire

Tuesday 27th August 2013

Sadly Daisy was nowhere to be seen
By that, I mean the real Daisy; Catherine Bach (not that cheap imitation Simpson woman!)

It only had the 'baby' engine; the 383cubic-inch, which is roughly 6.2 litres
(the 'Magnum' is 440ci, or 7,200cc!!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2021)

A long watch, in entirety, but I remember these


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_QQlm0vW3M


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lE7rcN4EnE


https://2cev.co.uk/


----------



## BrumJim (6 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> For my 40th, Senior Management bought me a _TVR Trackday_, at Bruntingthorpe
> We combined it, with her undertaking some consultancy work at Market Harbrough
> ...


Sounds like you had a great day.

My Mum bought me a driving experience at Bruntingthorpe one year. 

I turned up on my bicycle. I think this was a first for them!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Sounds like you had a great day.
> 
> My Mum bought me a driving experience at Bruntingthorpe one year.
> 
> I turned up on my bicycle. I think this was a first for them!



We arrived in a Mondeo TDCi (the model with the 'triangular' tail-lights

*As As Aside*
XH558 was restored/kept there
Sadly it was only open to the public on Sundays, & no amount of begging could gain me access, to see it, even though there was a team working on it


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> _Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
> Thornes Park
> ...


I think that's the Beardmore Brothers' GPO van. They also built a couple of spectacular custom minors, and a V8 powered Reliant Kitten.






Back on topic, I was always puzzled about how useful or practical the rubber bumpers were, but theose mirrors don't look as if you'd be able to see much past the body.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> I think that's the Beardmore Brothers' GPO van.
> Back on topic, I was always puzzled about how useful or practical the rubber bumpers were, but theose mirrors don't look as if you'd be able to see much past the body.



It is indeed
http://www.beardmorebros.co.uk/webs...3mh_8gsyw4o9TAL6tgwm1zAxd9M4i5ukhxXi9JzzC6gUc

Yes;
Rubber wings.. but..... why have standard bumpers to fold back against them?
'Frogeye' headlamps.... mounted onto bracketry, through the wing?
Roof mounted wipers... needed with an opening drivers screen (but why??? - it has a rack for ladders)


----------



## gbb (6 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We arrived in a Mondeo TDCi (the model with the 'triangular' tail-lights
> 
> *As As Aside*
> XH668 was restored/kept there
> Sadly it was only open to the public on Sundays, & no amount of begging could gain me access, to see it, even though there was a team working on it


Typo i assume ? XH558 
668 was apparently a Victor, crashed eons ago.

My dad and his brother (airframes and crew chief respectively) are named on plaques on the wings, one day i will get to see it close up.
Its slightly odd...i fear i may get emotional when i do, the Vulcan was almost part of the family.

God, i'd love to chat with the guys working on it, just to get a feel of what dad was actually doing on a day to day basis.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

@gbb

Yes, 'typo'
Now amended


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Dec 2021)

gbb said:


> Typo i assume ? XH558
> 668 was apparently a Victor, crashed eons ago.
> 
> My dad and his brother (airframes and crew chief respectively) are named on plaques on the wings, one day i will get to see it close up.
> ...


Bruntingthorpe's Victor has the record for the last 'flight' by the type when it accidentally got airborne during an over enthusiastic high speed taxi in 2009.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGjPu6DPzWU


My late father in law was also involved with Vulcans as an education oficer in the 70s when he was part of the OCU. Sadly we never managed to organise to go to one of the XH558 tours before he died although he did regale me with tales of occasional joy rides round the country in the jump seat.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2021)

The 'Red Arrows' were also serviced at Bruntingthope or possibly Bitteswell aerodrome I went to school in Lutterworth in the mid 70s and there was always a display 'practice' over the aerodrome that was clearly visible from the school.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

Im getting a hankering for another Rover P6, ideally a series 1. Mrs D didn't say no when I mentioned it earlier today...


----------



## gavroche (6 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Im getting a hankering for another Rover P6, ideally a series 1. Mrs D didn't say no when I mentioned it earlier today...


I wouldn't if I was you. The Euro NCAP rating must be less than 0 for a car from the 70s.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016

The side-stripe indicates the displacement!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Leafers At T'Pit'_
Caphouse Colliery (aka National Coal-Mining Museum)
Middlestown
(between Wakefield & Huddersfield)

A wonderful DIY conversion

Sunday 28th August 2016











*NB; *this annual event is no longer held there
https://www.ncm.org.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Leafers At T'Pit'_
Caphouse Colliery (aka National Coal-Mining Museum)
Middlestown
(between Wakefield & Huddersfield)

Sunday 28th August 2016 

PTO powered sawbench
An approved accesory, in the early years





Pre 1951, as the headlamps are behind the grille


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

gavroche said:


> I wouldn't if I was you. The Euro NCAP rating must be less than 0 for a car from the 70s.


Thats fine, I won't be practicing safe sex either.


----------



## gavroche (6 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Thats fine, I won't be practicing safe sex either.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016

A highly amended Calibra


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016 

A VW Iltis, the forebear of the quattro


----------



## Profpointy (8 Dec 2021)

Pretty little MGA parked in my street. Not generally keen on MGs least of all the BGT, but the A and earlier cars are rather nice


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2021)

Saw this when walking back from gathering holly and pine cones. A Panther in pristine condition.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2021)

Thats a Kallita. Panthers were hateful things, but the Kallista was the closest to being tasteful.


----------



## derrick (8 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 621221
> 
> 
> View attachment 621222
> ...


Fugly


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Dec 2021)

Vauxhall 2.3 engine from the Chevette HS iirc?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 621221
> 
> 
> View attachment 621222
> ...


Let's face it, you'd never actually drive the plastic excrescence


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Dec 2021)

Ah. My comments based on its predecessor, the Lima


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 5th July 2019

A very unorthodox paint scheme


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016

Muscle!


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> _Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
> Thornes Park
> ...


Never mind the paint, is that a Montego in the background?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Never mind the paint, is that a Montego in the background?


Could be?
And a Marina TC behind


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2021)

From my files

Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## BrumJim (9 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Never mind the paint, is that a Montego in the background?


Maestro, surely?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2021)

From my files


_AK437 'fake-snake'_
'Walton Sports Club Classic Car Show'
Shay Lane
Walton
Wakefield

Sunday 18th July 2021 

It seems a travesty having a GM motor in a Cobra, even if a replica, but given the 'grunt' it has, we'll let it pass!!

As An Aside; there was a company that offered a conversion of Jaguar, XJR/XK8 & XKR, to a manual gearbox, using a Tremec 6-speed
I enquired...... out of curiosity (as you do..) when we had the XKR, there was certainly no change from £10,000!!!!


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2021)

My Mum's feller has a real 427 Cobra and a Z28. They'll be in hibernarion now (his winter daily is a Granada, his summer daily Renault 25 V6 turbo) but if I go across ill snap a pic.


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Dec 2021)

Speaking of modern classics, I spotted this yesterday. I haven't seen a Rover 400 for years.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (10 Dec 2021)

A Ford Prefect (I think), I saw recently in Whitehaven, Cumbria


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2021)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> A Ford Prefect (I think), I saw recently in Whitehaven, Cumbria
> 
> View attachment 621408
> View attachment 621409


Strewth, not seen one of those since I was a bairn


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016 

I'd guess at very rare?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016

When did you last see one?


----------



## Badger_Boom (11 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> _Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
> Thornes Park
> ...


Last? I don’t think I’ve ever seen one of those.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> _Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
> Thornes Park
> ...


I owned a Mark 1 senator 2 and a half, hatmsome silhouette. An auto. It was getting pretty lacy underneath but looked decent enough on top. Very spacious, comfortable car. A Granada for people who aren't gits.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> I owned a Mark 1 senator 2 and a half, hatmsome silhouette. An auto. It was getting pretty lacy underneath but looked decent enough on top. Very spacious, comfortable car. A Granada for people who aren't gits.


Then, there was the Royale coupe


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2021)

AKA the Monza. Remember them well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> AKA the Monza. Remember them well.


Yes

Vauxhalls 'badge engineering'
Kadett = Chevette
Cavalier = Ascona (which looked far better!)
Cavalier coupe = Manta

And even recently, with Holdens
VXR8 & Monaro


----------



## DRM (11 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> _Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
> Thornes Park
> ...


Lad at the firm I used to work for had one, it was very rotten and he had the rear doors welded shut to prevent them falling off, scrapped it when the mot expired


----------



## DRM (11 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes
> 
> Vauxhalls 'badge engineering'
> Kadett = Chevette
> ...


I had an Opel Ascona, 2.0 S it was a fantastic car and was built far better than the Cavalier my brother had, iirc the Ascona was built in Antwerp, the Cavalier in Luton, it was also faster than the 2.0 litre Cortina, I do recall that AGJ Motors in Pontefract where mine came from had an Ascona 400 for sale too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

When I was in my mid-teens, my father had a Cavalier, & a neighbour an Ascona
Opel produced a 2-door saloon, it always looked sportier (to me) than my fathers

His, & the only photo I have of it


----------



## DRM (11 Dec 2021)

Mine was the same as this




I think brand new the standard car was about £3000, the Ascona 400 was £13,000

The Ascona 400 that I mentioned was like this


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2021)

This looks great!!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6omLFgu4kRg


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2021)

Just turned the TV on, & caught this_
‘Jimmy Doherty’s Dream Builds On Wheels’_
I’ve seen pictures of a Rover P5 converted in the same way, but not a Beetle

I photographed the screen


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2021)

Saw these this morning for sale 





















The C type replica looked nice and about as close as most of us will ever get to one


----------



## FishFright (18 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Saw these this morning for sale
> 
> View attachment 622719
> 
> ...



A friend of mine's father was offered a very rough DB 5 in 1972 for £700, he declined as it looked too much work .....


----------



## gbb (18 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> Mine was the same as this
> View attachment 621495
> 
> I think brand new the standard car was about £3000, the Ascona 400 was £13,000
> ...


I had the Ascona 2 litre SR, rostyle wheels I think, T reg...lovely car but had a bad rear axle whine. Metallic light green, one I really wished I still had.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2021)

Commer camper van. Just the job for a leisurely touring holiday and probably a lot cheaper to buy than the usual classic VW.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2021)

FishFright said:


> A friend of mine's father was offered a very rough DB 5 in 1972 for £700, he declined as it looked too much work .....


That's a lot of car for £700


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2021)

No pics as it was in traffic, but I was overtaken by a Citroen GSA on the way into Ipswich this afternoon. Not so much a classic, but unusual as I've not seen one in a long time. Also in the same style, there's a (reatively) good condition Lada Riva Estate seen occasionally in Felixstowe, but again only spotted while on the move.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> No pics as it was in traffic, but I was overtaken by a Citroen GSA on the way into Ipswich this afternoon. Not so much a classic, but unusual as I've not seen one in a long time. Also in the same style, there's a (reatively) good condition Lada Riva Estate seen occasionally in Felixstowe, but again only spotted while on the move.



I'd happily have a Riva estate


----------



## Gillstay (20 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> No pics as it was in traffic, but I was overtaken by a Citroen GSA on the way into Ipswich this afternoon. Not so much a classic, but unusual as I've not seen one in a long time. Also in the same style, there's a (reatively) good condition Lada Riva Estate seen occasionally in Felixstowe, but again only spotted while on the move.


Yes, a GSA is a very rare beast. Such a good car and such rotten Russian steel.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2021)

@Gillstay 

Wasn't it the GSA that was advertised on TV, speeding towards 2 trucks, then a front tyre was blown, on 'final approach'?


----------



## curzons246 (20 Dec 2021)

I thought that was the BX?


----------



## curzons246 (20 Dec 2021)

curzons246 said:


> I thought that was the BX?


I bow to your superior memory sir, it was indeed the GS that blew the tyre passing between the two lorries


----------



## mistyoptic (20 Dec 2021)

I remember one advert at the edge of a cliff. Can’t remember which model that was?


----------



## mistyoptic (20 Dec 2021)

Ah, ok, that was GSA too


View: https://youtu.be/O6Kfd1Um4YI


----------



## BrumJim (22 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Gillstay
> 
> Wasn't it the GSA that was advertised on TV, speeding towards 2 trucks, then a front tyre was blown, on 'final approach'?



I'm glad someone else remembers that advert. Strangely it is seared on my brain.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2021)

BrumJim said:


> I'm glad someone else remembers that advert. Strangely it is seared on my brain.


Regarding tyre adverts, so is the Dunlop Denovo(?) where it was a low-angle camera, showing water being jettisoned through side-sipes 
And running over a glass-tray & filmed from underneath
On a Mini 1275GT?

Doubtless, there were adverts about its run-flat capabilities instead


----------



## mistyoptic (22 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Regarding tyre adverts, so is the Dunlop Denovo(?) where it was a low-angle camera, showing water being jettisoned through side-sipes
> And running over a glass-tray & filmed from underneath
> On a Mini 1275GT?
> 
> Doubtless, there were adverts about its run-flat capabilities instead


Wasn't it the SP Sport with "Aquajet"? As you say, Denovo was a "run-flat"


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2021)

@mistyoptic 

You're right, I'm wrong


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS8Gx0R_D3g


Still available too!!
But pricey!!
https://www.vintagetyres.com/shop/tyres/dunlop


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Piece Hall Land Rover Gathering_
Halifax

Sunday 7th October 2007


















Phil, one of our (now retired) Urology Consultants also had one
(pictured May 2005)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Piece Hall Land Rover Gathering_
Halifax

Sunday 7th October 2007

















My 110 'Heritage' is in there somewhere
As is my friend Normans 90, directly behind the red Range Rover





I still have my exhibitors plaques


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

From my files

26th July 2004

_Harrogate Horseless Carriages_
Skipton Road/A59
Harrogate
Just a couple of hundred yards from where the A61, up to Ripon, intersects it

They generally had a couple of Lotus Cortinas in there too, & were always happy to have admirers of the marque wander in to have a drool


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

From my files

Market Street
Wakefield
27th April 2009











And, the building was the; United Free Methodist Chapel


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

From my files
December 2003

The 'Nitrous Manifold' for the Theatres (the old, now demolished, Hospital)
Too big for a car, & damned heavy!!


----------



## mistyoptic (29 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> _Piece Hall Land Rover Gathering_
> Halifax
> ...


even *I* know that’s not a Land Rover. Was he at the wrong event? 😃


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

mistyoptic said:


> even *I* know that’s not a Land Rover. Was he at the wrong event? 😃


There were always a few classic Brit sports-cars at that event


----------



## Profpointy (29 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> _Piece Hall Land Rover Gathering_
> Halifax
> ...



That is in an impressive state of shinyness, particularly that lovely Turner V8. 

The Daimler version of the Mk2 Jag came with the same engine too, but apparently they didn't wan't to be put the larger 4.5 V8 in it as it would embarrass the 3.8 straight six top of the range Jag version.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2021)

From my files
February 2012

Universal Studios
I forget where
Florida (never to be revisited)

_Mels Drive in_
(_American Grafitti_ recreation/tribute)

















T-Bird
This was driven by 'the blonde' that Curt (Richard Dreyfuss!) was trying to meet







Falfas '55
As driven by Harrison Ford
The original '55 (this is a recreation) had been used in_ 'Two-Lane Blacktop_', in grey primer
The 'hero' car ran a 454ci engine


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2021)

From my files

February 2012

Miami Beach (the only good city we visited)
Florida (never to be revisited)

'59 Cadillac


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2021)

From my files

February 2012

Kissimee(?)
Florida (never to be revisited) 

'68(?) Camaro SS


----------



## Ian H (30 Dec 2021)

A very shiny Capri in the town.







Note the original stick-on demister in the Morris Minor.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2021)

2.0, or 3.0 Capri?


----------



## Ian H (30 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 2.0, or 3.0 Capri?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Birch Brothers_ (now closed & partially cleared)
A644/Brighouse & Denholme Road
(between Queensbury & Denholme cross-roads)

Sunday 23rd January 2011

I was on my way to compete in the  Stanbury Splash. but when it was organised by Eileen & Dave; the Woodentops


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2021)

From my files

Sorry, I have no idea where?

30th October 2005


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Jan 2022)

Spotted on my ride today, sadly I have no idea what it is exactly although I'm guessing a Cadillac of some sort? Over to you, classic car spotters!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Spotted on my ride today, sadly I have no idea what it is exactly although I'm guessing a Cadillac of some sort? Over to you, classic car spotters!


About half an acre, I reckon


----------



## monkers (6 Jan 2022)

I think that's a mid 70's BuickElectra


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> I think that's a mid 70's BuickElectra


Thanks! The only badges I could see on the boot and front grille said "Limited", and the bonnet badge had faded to just a nondescript silver square.


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Jan 2022)

I spotted this nice Jaaaaag in Exmouth when we were there just before Christmas.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jan 2022)

A back street in Penzance.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2022)

From my files
_Land Rover Owner International_ Magazine _*Spring Adventure* show_
Driffield
East Riding of Yorkshire

10th May 2008

The factory entered_ International Hill Rally_ RR, as driven by Roger Craythorne
The tyres here (look like 205 x 16) are smaller than the (I think fitted for the Rally) 7.50 x 16, which were used to give an increased ground clearance







172's not pictured. but mentioned in the text; https://www.landrovermonthly.co.uk/...rally-1971-series-ii-and-range-rover-classic/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2022)

From my files

1998 _Land Rover Gathering_ 
Piece Hall 
Halifax

Ag-Rover
Quite splendid machines, with portal-axles, a _'3-point linkage_' & (I think?) a live PTO (540 RPM)





My old 110Tdi ('300' Hard-Top in front of it)






https://900club.org/viewtopic.php?t=664


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2022)

From my files

NOT MY PHOTOGRAPH

I think it's great though!!!
That one-piece flip-front is wonderful


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jan 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I spotted this nice Jaaaaag in Exmouth when we were there just before Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 625221



My "realistic" short list includes a Mk2 or perhaps the S-type which is pretty much the same, younger and a good bjt cheaper. They are lovely aren't they? The similarly styled and mechanically nearly identical even prettier xk150 is maybe £60k and I don't think it's twice as nice.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> NOT MY PHOTOGRAPH
> 
> ...


Mash-up of a 50s Morris Oxford and a Rover P4.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2022)

@Ian H

Nof forgetting a mid 80's Range Rover donor


Ian H said:


> Mash-up of a 50s Morris Oxford and a Rover P4.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2022)

From my files

Wednesday 17th October 2018

_Toyota Hi-Lux_
Odd to see a 2wd version!
Built 1978 - 1983

Birżebbuġa
Malta


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2022)

From my files

Wednesday 17th October 2018

Fiat 850 Special
The Malta Classic Car Collection
Qawra
Malta


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2022)

From my files

Wednesday 17th October 2018

1963 Mercedes-Benz 190SL
The Malta Classic Car Collection
Qawra
Malta


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2022)

From my files

Wednesday 17th October 2018

Jaguar XJS 'Eventer'
The Malta Classic Car Collection
Qawra
Malta






https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-cu...tiful-shooting-brake-that-made-perfect-sense/


----------



## Badger_Boom (17 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> Wednesday 17th October 2018
> 
> ...


The practical car I've always been looking for.

Mind you, I always fancied one of these:


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

1950's pick up truck.

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/buying-maintenance/a33511989/iso-isettacarro/?utm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jan 2022)

From my files

October 2015

Morris Eight

In the back-streets of Castleford
It looks like a _daily driver_, with the indicators?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2022)

From my files

Heath Common ‘Gathering’
Wakefield
Sunday 10th July 2016


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jan 2022)

Our kid's latest liability. 540 cube plant.


----------



## slow scot (27 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> Heath Common ‘Gathering’
> Wakefield
> ...


 No Dougal, that’s NOT a very small man in that nice car.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2022)

From my files

Heath Common ‘Gathering’
Wakefield
Sunday 10th July 2016

Built in Yorkshire!
I know where this resides, & it travelled less than a mile

Jowett Jupiter












https://www.discoverbradford.com/copy-of-industrial-museum-transport
https://www.on-magazine.co.uk/yorkshire/history/jowett-motor-car-company-bradford/


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> Heath Common ‘Gathering’
> Wakefield
> ...


I am reminded.

Brian, a somewhat eccentric Yorkshireman, work colleague, and friend at a college in a London Borough had a similar picture at his desk. People used to ask, 'wow, is that your car Brian'; to which he would reply,' no it just gives me the opportunity to say that even Jupiter is culturally closer to Yorkshire than this 'sh****le.

He had previously owned a Javelin though before he had a thing for the XJ12.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jan 2022)

@monkers 
l like his style


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2022)

From my files
I was split between this & the 'Classic Trucks' thread, but chose this one

_Anglia Motel_
A17
Fleet Hargate
Lincolnshire
(Tuesday 29th January 2019)

We'd gone down to King's Lynn, as Senior Management was doing some consultancy work at the Hospital there (Queen Elizabeth?), so on the way home, we stopped here
I'd spend the morning wandering around the centre of 'K-L', what a lovely place it is!
It still had a Wimpy!!!











https://www.angliamotel.co.uk/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4615068

It also has a Hawker Hunter on the forecourt!!!
https://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/hunter/survivor.php?id=22


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> I am reminded.
> 
> Brian, a somewhat eccentric Yorkshireman, work colleague, and friend at a college in a London Borough had a similar picture at his desk. People used to ask, 'wow, is that your car Brian'; to which he would reply,' no it just gives me the opportunity to say that even Jupiter is culturally closer to Yorkshire than this 'sh****le.
> 
> He had previously owned a Javelin though before he had a thing for the XJ12.



Didn't they have a slogan "Yorkshire's
finest sportscar"?


----------



## Ian H (30 Jan 2022)

Apparently he competes in this one.


----------



## monkers (30 Jan 2022)

Ian H said:


> Apparently he competes in this one.
> View attachment 628967


Oh nice, Anglia 123E. I liked those - the 'fastback rotbox'. Nice wheels too, look like Minilites - I always liked those too.


----------



## monkers (30 Jan 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Didn't they have a slogan "Yorkshire's
> finest sportscar"?


If it wasn't it should have been.


----------



## derrick (30 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Oh nice, Anglia 123E. I liked those - the 'fastback rotbox'. Nice wheels too, look like Minilites - I always liked those too.


That was the motor of my day, had a few of those 1500cc in the first 3 litre v6 in the last one i had.


----------



## Badger_Boom (30 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> Heath Common ‘Gathering’
> Wakefield
> ...


I can’t be certain, but I think this might belong to a friend of my father.


----------



## gbb (31 Jan 2022)

Ian H said:


> Apparently he competes in this one.
> View attachment 628967


1976, Melvin, afriend of ours brought an ex rally car, Anglia, bored out to1800, full roll cage, the works and ran it as his daily runner. It was insane compared to most other cars of the time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2022)

1967 Miura for sale in Kent, £1.4m in case anyone interested


----------



## Profpointy (3 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> 1967 Miura for sale in Kent, £1.4m in case anyone interested
> View attachment 629434



I might have been tempted but I think I'd want a yellow one.

Joking aside, that's perhaps the only Italian supercar I actually like, apart from some of the 1930s beauties


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I might have been tempted but I think I'd want a yellow one.
> 
> Joking aside, that's perhaps the only Italian supercar I actually like, apart from some of the 1930s beauties


Agree, not that many I like ... Maserati Merak another one, from Top Trumps days!


----------



## tyred (3 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> 1967 Miura for sale in Kent, £1.4m in case anyone interested
> View attachment 629434


At one time I would have loved that or something similar.

Today, I'd probably rather have a Volvo240 estate with room for my bike and camping equipment

I must be getting old


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

The first and only time I have ever seen a Miura was with my brother in our Austin 1100 on our way to Bristol. The Miura was the same colour as the one in the picture . It overtook us and I can remember it bouncing away as it shot up the hill and disappeared .


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, not that many I like ... Maserati Merak another one, from Top Trumps days!


Fine taste sir, fine indeed. Even with unlimited budget I'd still prefer a Khamsin over the competition.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> 1967 Miura for sale in Kent, £1.4m in case anyone interested
> View attachment 629434


Nothing quite prepares you, even now, for how low, yet tiny they are.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Nothing quite prepares you, even now, for how low, yet tiny they are.


I think it is that we are now used to huge modern cars .


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think it is that we are now used to huge modern cars .


Indeed. Yaris' the size of 911s of old!


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Feb 2022)

Bet this is a lot of fun!


----------



## Cerdic (12 Feb 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Bet this is a lot of fun!
> 
> View attachment 630682



Yes, but.

Fiat did a deal with Mazda to disguise the MX5 slightly and sell them as Fiats and Abarths. Unfortunately it would seem that the Fiat versions were not quite as good as the Mazda.

Result is Fiat no longer make them while Mazda continues to sell shedloads of MX5s worldwide…


----------



## Ian H (12 Feb 2022)

Riding on Saturday, we were passed by a cute little Datsun Cherry of early 70s vintage. Not many of those still around.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> At one time I would have loved that or something similar.
> 
> Today, I'd probably rather have a Volvo240 estate with room for my bike and camping equipment
> 
> I must be getting old



Nah, get the lambo and put a towbar on it for a trailer


----------



## tyred (12 Feb 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Nah, get the lambo and put a towbar on it for a trailer


Funnily enough, there was a woman quite local to me who won a Lamborghini in a competition recently but took the cash equivalent. It was all over the local papers during the week.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Funnily enough, there was a woman quite local to me who won a Lamborghini in a competition recently but took the cash equivalent. It was all over the local papers during the week.





tyred said:


> Funnily enough, there was a woman quite local to me who won a Lamborghini in a competition recently but took the cash equivalent. It was all over the local papers during the week.



Realistically if I won a Lambo, a new £100k one,
never mind a half million Muira, I couldn't really keep it on the street, nor would I see it as best use of money. To be honest I don't think I'd keep a £20k Mondeo either and rather stick with my sub £1k Saab

That said, I'd be tempted to keep a £50k Vincent motorbike if given one, even if I had to ride it up my front steps on planks into the hall. My more mundane bike lives in the street, but not a Vincent!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Feb 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Yes, but.
> 
> Fiat did a deal with Mazda to disguise the MX5 slightly and sell them as Fiats and Abarths. Unfortunately it would seem that the Fiat versions were not quite as good as the Mazda. a bit shyte.
> 
> Result is Fiat no longer make them while Mazda continues to sell shedloads of MX5s worldwide…


You're too polite


----------



## Cerdic (12 Feb 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Nah, get the lambo and put a towbar on it for a trailer



Back in the 80s I knew a guy who was lead guitarist in a band. He used to tow his speedboat behind his Lotus Esprit.

Flash git!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2022)

I wonder what the insurance would be on a Lamborghini ?


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder what the insurance would be on a Lamborghini ?


I suspect it might be one of those "if Sir has to ask..." situations. 

On the other hand I'd imagine you would probably insure it on some sort of agreed mileage classic type policy as the average Lambo driver is not doing battle in Tesco's car park or pounding up and down the motorways everyday with a boot full of samples. It might not be as expensive as you think.


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Back in the 80s I knew a guy who was lead guitarist in a band. He used to tow his speedboat behind his Lotus Esprit.
> 
> Flash git!


The Esprit ws noted for being a bit fragile 

Do you think that's wise Sir?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> The Esprit ws noted for being a bit fragile
> 
> Do you think that's wise Sir?


And lacking in torque, too.

...but Lotus drivers have discussed:

https://www.thelotusforums.com/forums/topic/34109-tow-bar-on-an-esprit/


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2022)

Who needs a Lamborghini when I have a Peugeot


----------



## FishFright (14 Feb 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Yes, but.
> 
> Fiat did a deal with Mazda to disguise the MX5 slightly and sell them as Fiats and Abarths. Unfortunately it would seem that the Fiat versions were not quite as good as the Mazda.
> 
> Result is Fiat no longer make them while Mazda continues to sell shedloads of MX5s worldwide…



IIRC The Fiat versions were a bit worse then standard with the Abarth's being a tad better.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2022)

I made this rear wheel arch panel for my Triumph Dolomite Sprint . I need to make another one as they are very rusty. I need to remember how I did it.


----------



## Ian H (26 Feb 2022)

A rather fine Alvis in the High Street today.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Commer camper van. Just the job for a leisurely touring holiday and probably a lot cheaper to buy than the usual classic VW.
> View attachment 622828


I had one of those. Chassis rusted badly beyond my budget to repair. The sliding side windows were a good feature.
Rolled on corners and you had to bank it a bit like a bike. Needed a heavy pair of boots to drive it.


----------



## tyred (6 Mar 2022)

I saw the Commer again today but today I was talking to the owner. He has had it for ten years or so now and will be driving it to the south of France next week. He has made many such trips all over Europe. 1725cc and he has fitted overdrive. He gets 30 mpg driven sensibly he says which is more than I would have thought for a large van.


----------



## Proto (7 Mar 2022)

Ian H said:


> A rather fine Alvis in the High Street today.
> View attachment 632791
> 
> 
> View attachment 632792


My Uncle Bob had one in the early 60’s, same colour. We took it to the south of France, I was a very young lad, but I do remember it drew crowds of admirers parked up in Nice. Don’t think he had it long, sold it and bought a Alvin TE21 saloon, also lovely.

PS I worked at Alvis for a few years in the 80’s, sadly not making cars (production ended mid/late 60’s, I think) but Scorpion tanks.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Mar 2022)

Ian H said:


> A rather fine Alvis in the High Street today.
> View attachment 632791
> 
> 
> View attachment 632792


They are very very pretty cars aren't they and actually on my list if I do go for a classic car - toss up between the Alvis (albeit the more affordable hard top), a Mk2 / S-type jag or a Tr3a. I'll probably just get a vintage bike, but none on my list are unrealistic cash wise or for practicality


----------



## Ian H (8 Mar 2022)

It's not just about super-cars.


----------



## Profpointy (10 Mar 2022)

Didn't get a photo of the actual vehicle as I was on my motorbike, but had a Citroen Traction Avant following me earlier today; one just like this.







One of the coolest cars ever; which reminds me, I must re-watch the film "diva"


----------



## Proto (11 Mar 2022)

100% agree, such a cool cool car, and Diva a fantastic film.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Mar 2022)

My grandad's pride and joy ... MG Magnette.


----------



## Ian H (17 Mar 2022)

Two less exotic sightings in the High Street today


----------



## mistyoptic (17 Mar 2022)

Not sure it counts as a classic but there was a lovely TVR Sagaris in the car park in Keswick today


----------



## tyred (22 Mar 2022)

Seen a nice Rover 2000 over the weekend



And a Vespa


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Not sure it counts as a classic but there was a lovely TVR Sagaris in the car park in Keswick today



Mental machines!!

I’ve been a passenger in one on a track (Bruntingthorpe), & it dropped a Lamborghini Gallardo(?) like a stone out of the corner


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

A 2.0 Ghia no less. Classic with bike-carrying potential


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2022)

@tyred 

There used to be a garage/'collector', on the_ A644 Brighouse & Denholme Road_, which runs between Queensbury & Denholme Gate (north-west of Bradford)
It used to have a heck of a lot of Sierras on the forecourt
The site is cleared now, or was the last time I passed (about a month ago)
Doubtless, when I go again, there'll be houses there

The images are from January 2011


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @tyred
> 
> There used to be a garage/'collector', on the_ A644 Brighouse & Denholme Road_, which runs between Queensbury & Denholme Gate (north-west of Bradford)
> It used to have a heck of a lot of Sierras on the forecourt
> ...


Sierras have become an expensive commodity here nowadays. Not so much the hatch or the estate but any Sapphire or 3 door is highly prized by the boy racers and customisers. 

I always hated them but they grew on me over the years and nowadays I recognise it for the very bold piece of styling that it was and wouldn't say no to one myself if I'm honest. It was a much more interesting shape than things like Opel Asconas or Nissan Bluebirds.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Mar 2022)

How about a classiic Ford with little bike carrying potential from this afternoon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Sierras have become an expensive commodity here nowadays. Not so much the hatch or the estate but any Sapphire or 3 door is highly prized by the boy racers and customisers.
> 
> I always hated them but they grew on me over the years and nowadays I recognise it for the very bold piece of styling that it was and wouldn't say no to one myself if I'm honest. It was a much more interesting shape than things like Opel Asconas or Nissan Bluebirds.


I'd still like the Sierra 4x4 estate

Opel Ascona, the RWD was far preferable to our Cavalier. a neighbour, when I was a kid had a 2-door saloon, a Dolomite Sprint! (sadly the Dolly was on chrome 8-spokes, not the original alloys)
This shape


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2022)

From my files

5/8/2018

Nice!!


----------



## gbb (26 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'd still like the Sierra 4x4 estate
> 
> Opel Ascona, the RWD was far preferable to our Cavalier. a neighbour, when I was a kid had a 2-door saloon, a Dolomite Sprint! (sadly the Dolly was on chrome 8-spokes, not the original alloys)
> This shape
> ...


I had the 2.0 SR, we take all the gadgets and gizmos as normal now but the SR, while a good spec then, seems simply stone age by todays standards, yet id love mine again.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Mar 2022)

On from the parking area at Silverstone this afternoon - I saw it coming in and had to track it down to find out what it was (details at the bottom) - don't know if it would be called a classic, but it's definintely unusual.













Spoiler: If you've not guessed what it is yet, click here


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Mar 2022)

Innocenti Mini?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Mar 2022)

ETA

Yay!


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2022)

I must confess I couldn't get it. It is obviously Italian and I was wondering if it was some sort of small Lancia that wasn't sold here. I had forgotten about Innocenti.


----------



## Ian H (31 Mar 2022)

Shiny 29yr old Russian exotica in the High Street today. I like the headlamp wipers.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2022)

Sunday 10th

VW ‘Bay’
Kings Road Lock
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
(bottom of) Foxholes Lane
Altofts
Wakefield


----------



## shep (15 Apr 2022)

Interior finally finished.......


----------



## Ian H (15 Apr 2022)

Apologies for the thumb (or is it a finger?). If you can't quite see, that's one of those ultra-metallic finishes... on a Land-Rover. A quick google suggests 'foil-wrapping' is the finish.


----------



## srj10 (16 Apr 2022)

Classic car meet Gourock


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2022)

A splendid collection


----------



## Ian H (16 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 10th
> 
> VW ‘Bay’
> Kings Road Lock
> ...


I had one the same colour and year, but older-style bumpers. It was a rather basic conversion, but great fun. I sold it to some guys who were planning an African expedition. That was sometime in the mid 80s.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2022)

Saturday 16th
McDonalds
Bilbrough Top Services
A64
Between York & Tadcaster

Apologies for quality


----------



## FishFright (17 Apr 2022)

Saw this today but messed up pic of grill
ETA no idea what it was but carried a white circular head badge with MC .


----------



## Ian H (17 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> Saw this today but messed up pic of grill
> ETA no idea what it was but carried a white circular head badge with MC .
> View attachment 640588



Could it be the same vehicle? (second & third image below).


Ian H said:


> A rare example of the original Ford Capri, and an American veteran racer. Both in the car park at Prees Island on the National 24hr.
> View attachment 599608
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FishFright (17 Apr 2022)

Ian H said:


> Could it be the same vehicle? (second & third image below).



It's very close even if its the not the actual one. Photo taken in Eccleshall , Staffordshire.


----------



## Ian H (17 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> It's very close even if its the not the actual one. Photo taken in Eccleshall , Staffordshire.


My photo was taken at Prees Heath, Cheshire, during the 24, so not a million miles away.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> Saw this today but messed up pic of grill
> ETA no idea what it was but carried a white circular head badge with MC .
> View attachment 640588


Possibly a Mercer Raceabout. Or a very good replica !


----------



## FishFright (17 Apr 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Possibly a Mercer Raceabout. Or a very good replica !


or if the same one in @Ian H 's pics

Reg check -
Registration number
BS 9496
Make BSA
Colour GREEN


----------



## srj10 (18 Apr 2022)

Lovely Merc spotted today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2022)

Friday 22nd

Spotted at the new caravan storage site


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (22 Apr 2022)

I saw 2 beige Fiat 127's the other week. I could only get a picture of 1 really in the car. It was a bit bizzare, as both were exactly the same year and colour. The one in the picture was a LHD, the one you can hardly see in front, was a RHD. When I passed them on the M6, the one at the rear was a young guy driving, the one in front was an much older guy. Maybe dad & lad or something, with the same passion

A mate had a Fiat 127 Sport in the 80's, it was quick for what it was. Always had a soft spot for older Italian cars, the real world ones , not exotic.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2022)

@Cletus Van Damme 
When I was kid, my father had a FIAT 128, between a Viva (HC) estate and a (mk1) Cavalier 2-door)


----------



## Ian H (22 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> or if the same one in @Ian H 's pics
> 
> Reg check -
> Registration number
> ...



Not quite...


----------



## FishFright (22 Apr 2022)

Ian H said:


> Not quite...
> View attachment 641253




Doh ! Apologies for generalised, low level idiocy.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*1.*

1946 Cadillac............ or was..........








*


















*

It's a lot lower than a Serise 2 E-Type!*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*2. 









*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*3.




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*4.*

Dormobile roof
*








*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*5.*

Carawagons!!

*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*6,*

Land Rover named it Sahara Beige, for the Camel Trophy vehicles

*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*7.*

My wifes first car was a Viva HC


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*8.*

In the car-park, but worthy of being shown?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*9.*

There can't be many Maestro vans left nowadays
Most will be terminally corroded, or had the (Perkins) Prima diesel taken out to go in a Land Rover 'Series'

*




*


----------



## Ian H (23 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 23rd
> _Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_
> 
> *6,*
> ...


My father owned both a Ford Consul like that one (two-tone black & grey), and later - his first new car - a Maxi 1750 (which rusted away in his possession).


----------



## Cerdic (23 Apr 2022)

Love the Caddy, although I would delete the horns…


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Sat 23rd

2 x SAAB
Heck the 'B plate' 900 even has steel wheels!!

Back Lane
Badsworth
(between Wakefield & Doncaster)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Love the Caddy, although I would delete the horns…


There was another Cadillac (El Dorado?) that also had horns on, but those pointed outwards..........
(hopefully removeable for road use)


----------



## mistyoptic (23 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 23rd
> _Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_
> 
> *7.*
> ...


/anorak on:
isn’t that an HB?
/anorak off


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> /anorak on:
> isn’t that an HB?
> /anorak off


It is
I didn't write that the one pictured was a HC
Unfortunately though, there may have been the implication?


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (24 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Cletus Van Damme
> When I was kid, my father had a FIAT 128, between a Viva (HC) estate and a (mk1) Cavalier 2-door)



Nice car, perfect 3 box design like so many Fiat's, 124, 131 etc. The 128 3P was a stunner though.


----------



## srj10 (26 Apr 2022)




----------



## Adam4868 (26 Apr 2022)

Love this car....seen it a few times when working near the golf club.My dad had one for a whilst when I was a youngster.Even the reg has me on it 😍


----------



## Ian H (28 Apr 2022)

Different kinds of sublime on the High Street today.


----------



## Profpointy (28 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 23rd
> _Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_
> 
> *9.*
> ...



I had a maestro diesel van and it was a superb vehicle in all fairness.


----------



## Hornchurch (28 Apr 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Didn't get a photo of the actual vehicle as I was on my motorbike, but had a Citroen Traction Avant following me earlier today; one just like this.
> 
> View attachment 634739
> 
> ...






Oh Lord Jesus - This car ALWAYS brings a smile to my face....

Ya see - Every time I see one, the film-phrase, "Telephone Monsiuer, Telephone" ALWAYS springs to mind 

Here's "Why"

Rhienmetall-Borsig MG.42 & this Citroen, go together like 'peaches & cream' - See below.....


----------



## Profpointy (29 Apr 2022)

How about a Rolls Royce Meteor engine, new unused in a crate? The Meteor is a lower power version of the famous Merlin of the Spitfire and Lancaster. It was mainly used in tanks. No doubt you'd always regret not buying the proper supercharged Merlin version though

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30445850...NNhB5fnQee&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2022)

Ian H said:


> Different kinds of sublime on the High Street today.
> View attachment 642279
> 
> 
> View attachment 642278


When I was a kid, one of the neighbours had a Wartburg, but his was a saloon, in a rather dark brown


----------



## DRM (29 Apr 2022)

Ian H said:


> Different kinds of sublime on the High Street today.
> View attachment 642279
> 
> 
> View attachment 642278



Blimey that’s a rarity, for obvious reasons, the last one I saw was on a campsite in Potsdam 14 years ago, the engine note, ( I’m being kind as they sounded like they were just about to implode) was instantly recognisable, the look on my sons face as it rattled coughed and wheezed it’s way past was priceless, being LHD I wonder if it’s complete with a DDR sticker on the back


----------



## Hornchurch (29 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> Blimey that’s a rarity, for obvious reasons, the last one I saw was on a campsite in Potsdam 14 years ago, the engine note, ( I’m being kind as they sounded like they were just about to implode) was instantly recognisable, the look on my sons face as it rattled coughed and wheezed it’s way past was priceless, being LHD I wonder if it’s complete with a DDR sticker on the back





I had to laugh, as I saw "the first attachment" & then tried to envision the *Bentley* "rattling coughing and wheezing" 

Then I saw the 2nd-attachment & the Wartburg hove into view !

Back in the 1980's, my next-door neighbour, Charlie.B had a succession of "whacky vehicles".

Daf.33 Variomatic , FX4 Taxi (arguably among the 1st, it was a 'J'-Reg 1970), Moskvitch & *TWO Wartburgs !*

I drove "the better one of the two" (& that's NOT saying much) - The 'driver' was a saloon & his 'spare-parts', an estate

The plain Gloss-paint (1976?), had long since faded & it had that "powdery patina" that sun-bleached cars always have.

As a result, it was like a medium darkish "Cobalt-Blue"

It sounded like a BAD Suzuki 'water-kettle' (GT.750), with the ignition-points all 'out of whack'

Really surprised me that it ran quite well, once above 15mph

Am told (at the time), that it WOULD run on both "peanut-oil" & "chip-shop-fat-oil" - No wonder it sounded SO BAD

A pack of dog$hit had a higher re-sale value (at the time), but nonetheless, it still got Charlie "from A to B"

His YELLOW *DAF.33 variomatic* was an even worse car (in MY opinion) & it literally felt "like a rubber-band" = GHASTLY ☢️

.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2022)

The SAAB 96 had pretty much the same engine as the Wartburg but boy did they sing.
When I worked at the Garage we had a customer who brought one in once or twice a year for servicing, the mechanics nearly came to blows over who worked on it but more who got to 'test drive' it afterwards, imagine this 'howling' through Leicester city centre


View: https://youtu.be/YTuC-nc-BCg


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Apr 2022)

See it all the time on my weekly womble down to the shops, and I always cast it a fond glance, but boy was it something to see this morning...







What a car! They don't make 'em like that anymore....and they never will.


----------



## mistyoptic (30 Apr 2022)

Stone boatyard today


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Apr 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Stone boatyard today
> 
> View attachment 642428



First car I ever owned! Loved that car. You could see the road between the pedals, and when there was heavy rain your feet got wet! (Mine was battleship grey, with one dark grey door and one green )


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Land Rover and Wolsoley 1500




￼orris Oxford






Ford Classic 





Fiesta XR2




192? Austin 




Fiat 126. With canvas sunroof. Accy needs one of these to compliment his "nuovo" 500!


----------



## tyred (2 May 2022)

Peugeot 309





Morris Traveller 





TVR




Datsun 




Sunbeam Rapier




Rover P4

A few more from yesterday


----------



## figbat (2 May 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 642828
> 
> Peugeot 309


Nice old school Pug, but why the stupid number plate? See “trivial things that annoy me”.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2022)

figbat said:


> Nice old school Pug, but why the stupid number plate? See “trivial things that annoy me”.


It's Northern Irish Eddie having his mid life crisis 🙄


----------



## DRM (2 May 2022)

figbat said:


> Nice old school Pug, but why the stupid number plate? See “trivial things that annoy me”.



Probably because it was registered in Northern Ireland, and seen as the OP is in Ireland, I’m guessing the car show was somewhere in Ireland, and a fair few of the others such as the Sunbeam Rapier were wearing NI reg numbers, why on earth should a Northern Irish plate upset you?


----------



## CharlesF (2 May 2022)

The Datsun 120Y brings back some memories.


----------



## DRM (2 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> It's Northern Irish Eddie having his mid life crisis 🙄



He’s every right to, he’s looked after that!


----------



## mistyoptic (2 May 2022)

DRM said:


> Probably because it was registered in Northern Ireland, and seen as the OP is in Ireland, I’m guessing the car show was somewhere in Ireland, and a fair few of the others such as the Sunbeam Rapier were wearing NI reg numbers, why on earth should a Northern Irish plate upset you?


Perhaps because of the font?


----------



## figbat (2 May 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Perhaps because of the font?



Exactly. I have no qualms about NI plates - we had one on a UK car a while back, but with the correct typeface.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 May 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 642700
> 
> Land Rover and Wolsoley 1500
> View attachment 642698
> ...



That MK1 XR2 is gorgeous, the best one for me. The alloys ruin it though, not sure if they're off a later Capri 2.8i or a MK3 Escort RS Turbo. Would look a lot better with the original pepper pot alloys.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2022)

I keep forgetting about the few I pass on my way to work, as I see them so regularly
In a 300 yard stretch, at various houses there's;
*House 1.*
Range Rover ('F' plate, I think?), a 2-door, with TD badge on the tailgate (which by age signifies a VM diesel)
VW 'Bay' bus/camper
Lotus Eclat (I think??) 'B plated'??

*House 2.*
All In VGC!
2 x Suzuki SJ, possibly 413s, not 410? 
VW Polo estate (mk2)

*House 3.*
SAAB 99 ('G plated') a daily driver!!

*House 4.*
All SORN/semi-derelict
Porch 924
Alfa-Romeo (not sure which one)
A 3rd car, which is hidden by the 924


----------



## Ian H (4 May 2022)

A 2CV died so this could live.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2022)

*Sunday 8th*
Tadcaster
https://leedsmgccc.co.uk/event/tadcaster-classic-car-show-2022/








*Sunday 15th*
Sheffield
https://barnsleymorrisminors.co.uk/events/1/view


----------



## FishFright (5 May 2022)

Not to everyone's taste but I love the lead sled look and those old Mercury's were made for it 







https://www.carandclassic.com/car/C1341229


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2022)

Oh, that is nice!!!!

I have a liking for American ‘muscle cars’, but ‘sleds’ are also nice


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2022)

The _Forest Rover_ for me, please!

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...d4YZKW-3QzzdZ7-ErxbBY2pmxBkbufxI7Xb6qofLRgGjo


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2022)

FishFright said:


> Not to everyone's taste but I love the lead sled look and those old Mercury's were made for it
> 
> View attachment 643312
> 
> ...



*EDITED @ 18:45*
Not quite the same, but Brian Setzer used to own the '51 Mercury from ‘_American Graffiti’_

http://kipsamericangraffiti.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-cars-pharaohs-51-merc.html


----------



## mistyoptic (7 May 2022)

Saw this today. Not sure it qualifies for this thread. What does the team think?


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Saw this today. Not sure it qualifies for this thread. What does the team think?
> 
> View attachment 643632


That's a Boxster based Iconic Autobody 356 Speedster (details found after doing a bit of searching - I vaguely remembered something about them from many years ago) - http://iconicautobody.com/

Edited - I'd rather have an 'improved' 356 rather than a retro butchered Boxster


----------



## mistyoptic (8 May 2022)

that was in Oban. We also saw some sort of TR outing on Mull but I was on the wrong side of the bus at that point so no pics. Think there were five or six, mostly TR6s but at least one 4 (in bright red)


----------



## Profpointy (8 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That's a Boxster based Iconic Autobody 356 Speedster (details found after doing a bit of searching - I vaguely remembered something about them from many years ago) - http://iconicautobody.com/
> 
> Edited - I'd rather have an 'improved' 356 rather than a retro butchered Boxster



Whilst I do agree, a proper 356 is serious money, but a pal of mine bought a perfectly nice boxster for a couple of thousand quid. That said, whilst the front end of the pretend 356 is OK the back end is plain ugly, so I don't think it's worth the bother


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Sunday 8th*
> Tadcaster
> https://leedsmgccc.co.uk/event/tadcaster-classic-car-show-2022/
> 
> ...



I’ve been
Daughter & her b/f were there also, as he exhibited his Golf 2

My photographs will be added later, maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*1.*
Triumph TR6


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*2.*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*3.*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*4.




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*5.




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*6.




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*7.




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*8.*

Sunbeam Alpine (the Tigers baby brother)
*




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*9.




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*10.









*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*11. 









*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*12. *

Opel Ascona
Sadly, not the cooler 2-door saloon

*




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*13. *

Simca 1100


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

* 14. *


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*15.*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*16. *


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

* 17. 




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*18.*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*19. *

2.0S


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*20. 









*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*21. *

Panhard


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*22. *

Morris Oxford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*23. *


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*24. 




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

* 25. 




*


----------



## Ian H (8 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 8th
> 
> Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
> John Smiths Social & Sports Club
> ...


I never knew they made a diesel version.



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 8th
> 
> Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
> John Smiths Social & Sports Club
> ...


Badged as an Austin for no good reason whatsoever. I think the car variants had been discontinued by that time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> I never knew they made a diesel version.
> 
> 
> Badged as an Austin for no good reason whatsoever. I think the car variants had been discontinued by that time.


I think the Hillman was probably a 'home-conversion'?


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 May 2022)

Nothing makes you feel older than family cars of your youth appearing at ‘classic’ car shows.


----------



## tyred (9 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 8th
> 
> Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
> John Smiths Social & Sports Club
> ...



I'm trying to ID the diesel engine but can't from that angle. Probably some form of Perkins.


----------



## Ian H (9 May 2022)

I'm guessing some kind of kit car. Any ideas?


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2022)

Think it's a MG J-type midget, as to whether it's genuine or not, my guess would be Yes, but my other guess would be No, no I do think it's a proper one.


----------



## Profpointy (9 May 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Think it's a MG J-type midget, as to whether it's genuine or not, my guess would be Yes, but my other guess would be No, no I do think it's a proper one.



I doubt it's a proper one as the rego is 1968; much later than the 30s design. It's quite pretty though and not a daft idea if your donor 60s Midget has rusted to buggery


----------



## Ian H (9 May 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Think it's a MG J-type midget, as to whether it's genuine or not, my guess would be Yes, but my other guess would be No, no I do think it's a proper one.





Profpointy said:


> I doubt it's a proper one as the rego is 1968; much later than the 30s design. It's quite pretty though and not a daft idea if your donor 60s Midget has rusted to buggery


Just looked up the J-type and, yes, mine looks like a pastiche of one. The big give-away, apart from the reg, is the size of the wheels.


----------



## Phaeton (10 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> Just looked up the J-type and, yes, mine looks like a pastiche of one. The big give-away, apart from the reg, is the size of the wheels.



Potentially a JC Midge https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JC_Midge still very nice.


----------



## mistyoptic (10 May 2022)

Glenfinnan station


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I doubt it's a proper one as the rego is 1968; much later than the 30s design. It's quite pretty though and not a daft idea if your donor 60s Midget has rusted to buggery



Number plate sold to someone who wanted a 'personal plate' then the car re-registered ?


----------



## Phaeton (10 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Number plate sold to someone who wanted a 'personal plate' then the car re-registered ?



If that were the case it should have received an age related plate


----------



## tyred (10 May 2022)

Spotted a very old Vauxhall and Wolsoley tonight. I really fancy owning a pre-war tourer one day


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2022)

_"It Cruises At 200MPH" 
(early -mid 70s)
_

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBVoO61a3f0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2022)

This looks like fun!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAWyvM4nk6g


Almost as much fun as Nick Manns Morris 1000, with a turbo'd Rover V8, that was hill-climbing in the 80s


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _"It Cruises At 200MPH"
> (early -mid 70s)_
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBVoO61a3f0





View: https://youtu.be/snP0Qx3AX0c


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 May 2022)

This used to be in _The Cars Of The Stars_ museum in Keswick, I saw it there a couple of times
Sadly the museum closed a few years ago
It's real beast of a machine, based on a shortened Bedford 'Chinese 6' coach chassis


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w44qGwA1t58


*EDIT; Wednesday 18th @ 09:04*


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBB2Q3MLSVg


----------



## Juan Kog (21 May 2022)

West Bay Dorset about 30 minutes ago so the light was fading .I’m sure the combined expertise of Cycle Chat will be able to identify the model and year .


----------



## Ian H (21 May 2022)

No front brakes indicates an early 20s model. You'd have to be cautious about stopping distances in the wet.


----------



## Ian H (22 May 2022)

Sunbeam Talbots, a nice Jag, and sundry other classics.


----------



## rualexander (26 May 2022)

Not sure what these are but saw them up in Lewis a few years ago.
Just been editing some pics on a rainy windy day.


----------



## DRM (26 May 2022)

I think the one with the Union flag on it is a 3.5 litre Bentley, the one with the supercharger fitted


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

There's a car auction at Sywell Aerodrome near my place this weekend.. I'll leave you to follow the link for details of what's on offer.. 






(The only pic I took as a friend has one) 
My grandson and I wandered around the parking area, unhindered, though it wasn't officially open to the public, yesterday after I picked him up from school. 
I used to own two of the models on offer: a BMW 2002 & a Triumph Stag. How I wish I'd of kept them!! 

~ Silverstone Auctions ~


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's a car auction at Sywell Aerodrome near my place this weekend.. I'll leave you to follow the link for details of what's on offer..
> 
> View attachment 646382
> 
> ...



Some nice car's for sure


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Some nice car's for sure



Just out of my price range... 😂


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2022)

DRM said:


> I think the one with the Union flag on it is a 3.5 litre Bentley, the one with the supercharger fitted



Almost certainly a Bentley but the Supercharger was never fitted by the factory, it was a modification. W.O. was against supercharging preferring to fit a bigger engine for more power.


----------



## Badger_Boom (29 May 2022)

We saw this French beauty in York today.


----------



## Ian H (29 May 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> We saw this French beauty in York today.
> View attachment 646716


The earlier ones are even lovelier, in a French kind of way (2015, on my way home from PBP).


----------



## Ian H (29 May 2022)

Today in the town.
Something (ex) military...




Compare & contrast...


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2022)

Saw a black Volvo P1800 the other day . Buying a Corgi model of the Saint's at a car boot today reminded me of it .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> The earlier ones are even lovelier, in a French kind of way (2015, on my way home from PBP).
> View attachment 646744



Quite a few years ago, I used to see one when I was competing in the 'Yorkshire Cyclo-Cross Association' Summer-Series events
I think this was up at Greetland Moor (Halifax)


----------



## figbat (30 May 2022)

This is near me - it’s in stunning condition (although there is the number plate issue).


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (30 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> Compare & contrast...
> View attachment 646745



Both inconsiderately parked on a footpath


----------



## Ian H (30 May 2022)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> Both inconsiderately parked on a footpath


It isn't as bad as it looks, the path doesn't go anywhere (and neither does the street).


----------



## tyred (30 May 2022)

Two I spotted yesterday while out and about.


----------



## rualexander (30 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> It isn't as bad as it looks, the path doesn't go anywhere (and neither does the street).



It's still a footpath, and it goes from one end of it to the other, so yes it is as bad as it looks.


----------



## Ian H (30 May 2022)

rualexander said:


> It's still a footpath, and it goes from one end of it to the other, so yes it is as bad as it looks.



You'd have to be there to see it.


----------



## rualexander (30 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> You'd have to be there to see it.



I can see it in the photo.
Doesn't matter how long or short it is or where it does or doesn't go to, it's still a footpath and vehicles shouldn't be parking on it, what's wrong with parking on the road?


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2022)

rualexander said:


> I can see it in the photo.


You have better eyes than I then, I do not know where the road ends, the pavement starts & where the verge ends, looks more like an unadopted road to me


----------



## DRM (30 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Two I spotted yesterday while out and about.
> 
> View attachment 646881
> 
> ...



Used to have a Passat like that, only it was blue


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 May 2022)

DRM said:


> Used to have a Passat like that, only it was blue



I reckon there were lots of blue things back then, not just your Passat. 😊


----------



## Profpointy (30 May 2022)

Just spotted this walking home just now. If anyone's ever made a more beautiful car I've yet to see it. Maybe I'd personally go for an xk150 or a late Alvis for my dream car but the e-type is still classic of all classics


----------



## Ian H (1 Jun 2022)

A well-used ancient Wartburg. It did sound like a bag of nails when it moved off.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> A well-used ancient Wartburg. It did sound like a bag of nails when it moved off.
> View attachment 647174
> 
> 
> View attachment 647175



That's what they always sounded like, for some unknown reason my father always wanted one, I think it was the fact it was a 2 stroke car


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jun 2022)

Many years ago a work colleague told me he once owned a Wartburg . He said he loathed the car so much that he took to parking it outside his house unlocked with the keys in the ignition.” Every ****** morning the damn thing was still there ” .


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jun 2022)

You don't see many of these now, a nice and tidy Renault 16 TL, it's a daily driver too, I see it at the swimming baths a fair bit. 1976 I think, going by the plate.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Jun 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> You don't see many of these now, a nice and tidy Renault 16 TL, it's a daily driver too, I see it at the swimming baths a fair bit. 1976 I think, going by the plate.
> View attachment 647267
> 
> 
> View attachment 647269



My uncle had one when I was a kid. I remember it being rather nice to ride in.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2022)

Mate of mine had one when we were apprentices in the mid 70's he could get it airborne with 8 of us in it over the local humpbacked bridge


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Jun 2022)

Near Rushden North Hertfordshire. Not concours looks like a car that is enjoyed and has regular use .


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A Post Office Telephones Morris



If only the reg number letters were differently ordered.


----------



## Badger_Boom (4 Jun 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> If only the reg number letters were differently ordered.



The chaps who restored that are Minor fanatics and have produced a lot of great examples, including some interesting custom ones.

They were also the first to try putting a V8 engine into a Reliant Kitten.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jun 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> The chaps who restored that are Minor fanatics and have produced a lot of great examples, including some interesting custom ones.
> 
> They were also the first to try putting a V8 engine into a Reliant Kitten.



Back in the early ‘80s there was a guy who worked on the local industrial estate who put a Rover 3.5 V8 into a Hillman Imp. It came right into the cabin too. I never saw it being driven but it looked very strange and scary at the same time.


----------



## gbb (4 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> A well-used ancient Wartburg. It did sound like a bag of nails when it moved off.
> View attachment 647174
> 
> 
> View attachment 647175



I remember the later Warburgs, horrid cars that never lasted. In a similar vein, colleague years ago had a Moskvich, 'built for the Russian winter' the advert proclaimed, maybe so, but it didnt endure a British one  Rusty as ferk.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> You don't see many of these now, a nice and tidy Renault 16 TL, it's a daily driver too, I see it at the swimming baths a fair bit. 1976 I think, going by the plate.
> View attachment 647267
> 
> 
> View attachment 647269



Bit 'naughty' having 'black and silver' plates on a 'R' reg car, they should be a white on the front and a yellow on the back but then I suppose if you think a Renault 16 is a classic car then you've gotta be a bit weird, not only that but it is a farking 'auto' too  I'll bet the chances of that making it to the shops and back without breaking down are pretty slim.............. mind at least stopping for a while would let the 'seasickness' subside a bit.


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

Today's pickings found behind a shop





Morris 8




Mini









MkII Fiesta, amazing how Ford's baby has grown...


----------



## Profpointy (5 Jun 2022)

Sadly my camera didn't fire up in time for the real thing today, but had one of those magnificent pre war Bentley sports cars drive past today whilst we were walking through Castle Combe. It was just like this one and same colour too, albeit not my photo. It wasn't the even more exotic version with the blower on the front but a very fine thing all the same


----------



## figbat (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Sadly my camera didn't fire up in time for the real thing today, but had one of those magnificent pre war Bentley sports cars drive past today whilst we were walking through Castle Combe. It was just like this one and same colour too, albeit not my photo. It wasn't the even more exotic version with the blower on the front but a very fine thing all the same
> 
> View attachment 647805



It still pisses me off that I missed the chance to photograph what I now know was a 1914 Rolls - Royce out in the wild somewhere near Loughgilphead in 2019. I had buried my camera deep in my pannier as it was just about to start a torrential down pour. Sadly the guy driving it was later killed during the 2019 London to Brighton veteran car run.


----------



## Gunk (5 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Today's pickings found behind a shop
> 
> View attachment 647799
> Morris 8
> ...



Is a Mk2 Fiesta really a classic? I suppose it’s a broad church.


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

Gunk said:


> Is a Mk2 Fiesta really a classic? I suppose it’s a broad church.



I'd say so. Not many left now and people are restoring them.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2022)

Gunk said:


> Is a Mk2 Fiesta really a classic? I suppose it’s a broad church.


As vehicles from 1982 and before are exempt from VED being classified as 'historic vehicles' and the Mk2 Fiesta was introduced in 1983, it's almost reached that status.


----------



## Cerdic (6 Jun 2022)

Gunk said:


> Is a Mk2 Fiesta really a classic? I suppose it’s a broad church.



All old Fords become classics. They have a very loyal following.

That old Fiasco is probably worth a lot more than you would think…


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2022)

MG spotted when walking to the post office. Wheels turned away from the kerb, driver clearly has good faith in the handbrake as that is steeper than it looks in the photo.


----------



## mistyoptic (7 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> MG spotted when walking to the post office. Wheels turned away from the kerb, driver clearly has good faith in the handbrake as that is steeper than it looks in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 648049


That should be confiscated by the taste police . I’ll be happy to look after it thereafter so long as they put a black hood on it


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> That should be confiscated by the taste police . I’ll be happy to look after it thereafter so long as they put a black hood on it



I did query the colour co-ordination myself. He either got a hood going cheap or is colour blind.


----------



## Cerdic (8 Jun 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> That should be confiscated by the taste police . I’ll be happy to look after it thereafter so long as they put a black hood on it



Back in the day, I think it‘s what was known as ‘rakish’…


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Jun 2022)

Gunk said:


> Is a Mk2 Fiesta really a classic? I suppose it’s a broad church.



I don’t know but I took pictures of this remarkably well preserved mk3 a few weeks ago. 









Partially for nostalgic reasons. I had a blue ‘96 Fiesta that was written off when I was rear-ended by a Porsche driving insurance broker.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2022)

Funny isn't it, I don't get the old Ford thing at all, I always thought they were pretty crap back them & still do, now give me a Jap car of the same era & that's a different story.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jun 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Funny isn't it, I don't get the old Ford thing at all, I always thought they were pretty crap back them & still do, now give me a Jap car of the same era & that's a different story.



I agree, back in the 1980’s they were always a bit low rent. We always aspired to a Golf GTi, the XR3i was definitely the poor relation.


----------



## figbat (9 Jun 2022)

Yes, but there were also the various Cosworth variants, which were notable. And the Lotus Cortina. But no, I wasn’t really a Ford guy either.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2022)

First car I bought on my apprentice wages was a yellow Ford Mexico 🤩
How I wish I'd not run it into the ground.
It's nostalgia looking back at these vehicles isn't it ?


----------



## gbb (9 Jun 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Funny isn't it, I don't get the old Ford thing at all, I always thought they were pretty crap back them & still do, now give me a Jap car of the same era & that's a different story.



I never did either, barring my Mk1 Cortina, its one of only two Fords i ever owned and i hated my Focus, literally.
Mk 3 Cortina, i used to drive one, clutch pedal was ridiculously high.
Escorts, good enough but nothing special in most average trims.
My sons had a Mk1 Fiesta, rusty as heck.
Drove Orions, didnt like them, especially the non turbo diesel versions, like bloomin tractors.

Up until my Mazda, never owned a japanese car, i did go look at a Datsun 100A once, circa 1979, turned staright round...rustier than a rusty thing.


----------



## Gunk (10 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> Yes, but there were also the various Cosworth variants, which were notable. And the Lotus Cortina. But no, I wasn’t really a Ford guy either.



Agreed, but I can’t understand the excitement there seems to be about cars like a 1990 Mk 3 Escort Bonus, which back in the day was a truly dull car to own.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2022)

Gunk said:


> Agreed, but I can’t understand the excitement there seems to be about cars like a 1990 Mk 3 Escort Bonus, which back in the day was a truly dull car to own.



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234461556593 £13K for what the seller admits needs to be rebuilt?????????


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

Phaeton said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234461556593 £13K for what the seller admits needs to be rebuilt?????????



Someone will probably use that to build a replica RS2000 or something and then ask an even more outrageous price for it.


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

My Dad's mechanic friend always said that Ford were experts at building cars which looked great in the show room and fell apart a few years later. 

They were certainly masters of marketing over years as they often got cars featured in TV programmes and they had enormous motorsport success which has driven the value of RWD Escorts in particular which has probably dragged all other Ford's along with it. 

Also, as they sold in big numbers, many have a nostalgia element of wanting what their Dad had or what they learned to drive in. I personally think the MKV Cortina 1.6L is a bland rust bucket with vague steering, iffy handling, bouncy ride quality and poorly packaged interior but I learned to drive in one and had a lot of fun messing about in the fields in it when I was teenager and therefore I always have a soft spot for them and wouldn't rule out buying one at some point in the future.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I was rear-ended by a Porsche driving insurance broker.


Oh the irony!
Just imagine the stick he got, particularly if he was insured by the company he worked for


----------



## Ian H (10 Jun 2022)

A TR3. it might be the same one I photographed a few months ago.


----------



## Threevok (10 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> A TR3. it might be the same one I photographed a few months ago.
> View attachment 648425



There's a yellow one of these I see quite regular round these parts. I must try to snap a photo


----------



## Profpointy (10 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> A TR3. it might be the same one I photographed a few months ago.
> View attachment 648425



Now that really is nice. It's perhaps the top of my list for a sensible classic I might actually buy. Not sure I want to shell out £50-60k (or more) for the xk150 Jag, but £25k for a very nice TR3 isn't too bad, and I gather it's a sound enough car, and well within my capabilities to repair and maintain. Other perhaps less sensible choices are the Mk2 or S-type jag (harder for me to sensibly look after), or a late Alvis (eg TD21 - still OK money but a bit exotic for parts etc maybe). On the other hand a vincent black shadow motorcycle for £50k might even be an "investment" as well as an indulgence.

All a bit of a fantasy right now as car lives on the street, so vintage tr never mind a jag or vincent is impractical


----------



## Ian H (11 Jun 2022)

It's the season for them.
Midget




and a pair of something Sevens (not the red thing in between).


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> It's the season for them.
> Midget
> View attachment 648622
> 
> ...



Caterham?


----------



## Ian H (11 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Caterham?



Caterham and Lotus are the names I know. I had a feeling there were others, but I might be wrong. Not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Cerdic (12 Jun 2022)

The original ‘7’ was the Lotus Seven first produced in the 1950s. As Lotus moved upmarket they sold the rights to the design to Caterham in the 1970s I think? They have been Caterhams ever since, constantly being updated with more modern engines, suspension, etc.

To make it more confusing, there have been lots of seven-lookalikes over the years. Mostly these have been kitcars that are just enough different-looking to avoid legal action…!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Jun 2022)

The most well-known is westfield - which has just gone into liquidation, sadly (and who did acts of daftness like putting a V8 in  )


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2022)

Sunday 13th
_“Some say…. the Fiat Panda is a small car”_

Spotted on the way home from my parents house


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Jun 2022)

That's a 4x4 so rides higher. Cracking little cars.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> That's a 4x4 so rides higher. Cracking little cars.


We’ve had 3 Pandas

An original shaped, ‘E plated’, that took us all over England & Wales

A ‘61 plate’, then a ‘64’ - the same shape as that one

The original was the most characterful of them
Flat panels, flat windows!!


----------



## Badger_Boom (13 Jun 2022)

Cerdic said:


> The original ‘7’ was the Lotus Seven first produced in the 1950s. As Lotus moved upmarket they sold the rights to the design to Caterham in the 1970s I think? They have been Caterhams ever since, constantly being updated with more modern engines, suspension, etc.
> 
> To make it more confusing, there have been lots of seven-lookalikes over the years. Mostly these have been kitcars that are just enough different-looking to avoid legal action…!



For some reason I always found the name of Dutch 7 clone builder Donkervoort mildly amusing back in the 80s. Their newer offerings look quite interesting.


----------



## tyred (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Jun 2022)

One can only imagine the value of that


----------



## Cerdic (16 Jun 2022)

Most expensive car on the street…


----------



## DRM (16 Jun 2022)

About 35 years ago a mate of my brothers bought a Mk1 RS2000, after saving every bit of money he could from being a child, the real thing, not a look a like, he only had it a few months before it was stolen, he bought an old banger as if that was taken he couldn’t care less, during a scrapyard visit for parts he spotted a stripped Escort body shell, it was all that was left of his car.


----------



## Ian H (17 Jun 2022)

F!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (17 Jun 2022)

More of a modern classic, not the best colour. It was a young lad that had it, he was saying what else could he get these days for this kind of money that would compare. I had to agree. Just hope it doesn't go wrong as the twin turbo is complex so I've read. Used to think these cars were huge when I was young, how things have changed.


----------



## Ian H (17 Jun 2022)

Type 1 fun


----------



## gbb (18 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> Type 1 fun
> View attachment 649374


Must admit, i never gor the VW thing. I remember 2 colleagues i the late 70s early 80s that had them, one was a very late model , rusted to buggery, the other an earlier one that was always breaking down. Perhaps had i driven one i might have thought different. TBF theyre getting rare now, i cant remember the last time i saw one.


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2022)

gbb said:


> Must admit, i never gor the VW thing. I remember 2 colleagues i the late 70s early 80s that had them, one was a very late model , rusted to buggery, the other an earlier one that was always breaking down. Perhaps had i driven one i might have thought different. TBF theyre getting rare now, i cant remember the last time i saw one.


I drove a friend's elderly Beetle back in the v early 70s. 6 volt electrics and cross-ply tyres made dark rainy evenings a challenge. He used it mainly for motorway bashes to London and back. Every so often it would throw a valve and we'd spend an hour or so swapping the engine for the reconditioned spare he kept under the sink in our student accommodation.

I've owned a bay-window type 2 and a fastback type 4 (last of the air-cools).


----------



## Cerdic (19 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> I drove a friend's elderly Beetle back in the v early 70s. 6 volt electrics and cross-ply tyres made dark rainy evenings a challenge. He used it mainly for motorway bashes to London and back. Every so often it would throw a valve and we'd spend an hour or so swapping the engine for the reconditioned spare he kept under the sink in our student accommodation.
> 
> I've owned a bay-window type 2 and a fastback type 4 (last of the air-cools).



I think this might be the key to the whole ‘Beetle thing’. Ease of maintenance.

In an age when all cars broke down, a lot, the Beetle was so mechanically simple it was easy to fix with minimal tools. Hence the reputation for reliability!


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2022)

Moggie alert.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

A classic 




camper with character and off-road credentials


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I keep forgetting about the few I pass on my way to work, as I see them so regularly
> In a 300 yard stretch, at various houses there's;
> *House 1.*
> Range Rover ('F' plate, I think?), a 2-door, with TD badge on the tailgate (which by age signifies a VM diesel)
> ...




There's another one on this same road now!
It may have always been there, but l saw the nose a couple of days ago, it might always be garaged (?), it looked like it might be a FIAT 124 ragtop
That's just a guess on a glimpse as l drove past
(then again, it might be a TR5/TR6?)


Oh! plus a 1980s PORCH 911 at a house near the junction too
That's been there 10 years+
(Sunday car?!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> A classic
> 
> View attachment 649943
> camper with character and off-road credentials




Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Ian H (21 Jun 2022)

Type 2 fun...


----------



## Ian H (23 Jun 2022)

Old and new luxury (relatively speaking). 




But look at the size difference


----------



## Ian H (23 Jun 2022)

A little MG waiting patiently in traffic.


----------



## mistyoptic (23 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> Old and new luxury (relatively speaking).
> View attachment 650182
> 
> But look at the size difference
> View attachment 650181


Yeah, and the Rover seemed like a big car BITD

edit: but then so did chocolate bars, wagon wheels yada yada yada…


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2022)

Sunday 19th

Daughter had told me about this pair, in York, that she passes when she uses the ‘Park & Ride’
She knew that it was a 2CV, as a friends mum has one
The Ami, threw her though


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2022)

Thursday 23rd

Along the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal access road

A ‘49?












EDIT; a '47, as it's the same as this one, but I guess it would depend on if the look was updated every year???

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=3835231051561&set=a.3655812126200

(think; 55/56/57 Bel-Airs)


----------



## Badger_Boom (25 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 19th
> 
> Daughter had told me about this pair, in York, that she passes when she uses the ‘Park & Ride’
> She knew that it was a 2CV, as a friends mum has one
> ...



I think they have other ones too.


----------



## figbat (25 Jun 2022)

Out for a bimble on my (motor)bike today and I stumbled across this lot at a pub steam and classic vehicle fete:


----------



## Cerdic (25 Jun 2022)

I was at the Bromley Pageant a couple of weeks ago. Came across this bad boy…


----------



## Profpointy (25 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> Old and new luxury (relatively speaking).
> View attachment 650182
> 
> But look at the size difference
> View attachment 650181



A friend used to have one of those P4 Rovers and it was a rather fine carriage. He'd converted his to an estate car using sheet aluminium, and a Landriver rear door. To add to the effect it was painted matt khaki. He had it for years. I gather it would sometimes have a diesel engine when he felt petrol costs had gone up to much, then he'd swap back to a petrol engine when he missed the extra performance. I would guess the most likely diesel would have been the old Landrover 60hp 2.25l which no doubt lacked the oomph of the doubtless very thirsty 2.6 straight six petrol engine.


----------



## Cerdic (26 Jun 2022)

Profpointy said:


> A friend used to have one of those P4 Rovers and it was a rather fine carriage. He'd converted his to an estate car using sheet aluminium, and a Landriver rear door. To add to the effect it was painted matt khaki. He had it for years. I gather it would sometimes have a diesel engine when he felt petrol costs had gone up to much, then he'd swap back to a petrol engine when he missed the extra performance. I would guess the most likely diesel would have been the old Landrover 60hp 2.25l which no doubt lacked the oomph of the doubtless very thirsty 2.6 straight six petrol engine.



Your friend, didn‘t happen to be called Jeremy, Richard, or James by any chance…?


----------



## Zimbob (26 Jun 2022)

New (to me) car day 😀


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2022)

Zimbob said:


> New (to me) car day 😀
> View attachment 650555



The best car ever made 

Sadly I have mine in dry docks at the moment as I need to do some body repairs.


----------



## midlife (26 Jun 2022)

Zimbob said:


> New (to me) car day 😀
> View attachment 650555



Takes me back to my old 205XS  what model is your new one


----------



## Ian H (26 Jun 2022)

A cheeky little pick-up.


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> A cheeky little pick-up.
> View attachment 650605



Back in days when pick-ups were car based and not the size of a small bungalow.


----------



## Ian H (26 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Back in days when pick-ups were car based and not the size of a small bungalow.


If you want tiny pick-ups, I can give you a tiny pick-up. So small it was not a commercial success.


----------



## figbat (26 Jun 2022)

midlife said:


> Takes me back to my old 205XS  what model is your new one



I had a 205 XS too - bloody fantastic car! Overlooked in favour of the GTi but such a fun drive, twin-choke carbs gave it 85 bhp in a body that weighed less than a crisp packet (same engine in the Citroen AX must have put it up there with Thrust SSC).


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> If you want tiny pick-ups, I can give you a tiny pick-up. So small it was not a commercial success.
> View attachment 650608
> 
> 
> View attachment 650609



Only 475 built I believe. It was too small to be really useful but would be a really cute thing to own today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> A cheeky little pick-up.
> View attachment 650605


I'd love one, or the Skoda 'Fun'
Surely the VW, was essentially a rebadged Skoda Felicia


----------



## T4tomo (28 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> I had a 205 XS too - bloody fantastic car! Overlooked in favour of the GTi but such a fun drive, twin-choke carbs gave it 85 bhp in a body that weighed less than a crisp packet (same engine in the Citroen AX must have put it up there with Thrust SSC).



I had the 205 XTDT back in the day, the diesel GTi light. Had awesome acceleration in a rather narrow powerband and a hoot to drive.


----------



## Profpointy (28 Jun 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Your friend, didn‘t happen to be called Jeremy, Richard, or James by any chance…?



No, none of them. He was a distinguished entomologist specialising in parasitic wasps, but was very capable at mechanical stuff and all round clever guy too.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2022)

1988 Toyota Camry estate, not exactly exciting but certainly rare and has lots of room for bikes. Why the gold wheels


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> If you want tiny pick-ups, I can give you a tiny pick-up. So small it was not a commercial success.
> View attachment 650608
> 
> 
> View attachment 650609



Car sized pick ups have never been popular in the UK. The Morris minor ones are pretty uncommon and I'm not sure I've even seen an A35 pick up. And they are so much more vulnerable to rusting so fewer still remain today.


----------



## figbat (29 Jun 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Car sized pick ups have never been popular in the UK. The Morris minor ones are pretty uncommon and I'm not sure I've even seen an A35 pick up. And they are so much more vulnerable to rusting so fewer still remain today.



I posted this earlier in the thread but since the topic seems to have circled back here it is again. These are also not common to see and were not that numerous in contemporary times. I notice that although this one is a ~1978 it is using a lot of older panels and bodywork, like the door with the external hinges and sliding window, wing mirrors (rather than door mirrors), grille etc. These were long gone on the saloon model by 1978.


----------



## Ian H (29 Jun 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Car sized pick ups have never been popular in the UK. The Morris minor ones are pretty uncommon and I'm not sure I've even seen an A35 pick up. And they are so much more vulnerable to rusting so fewer still remain today.



Here's another rarity. Anyone know whether it's original or a mod?


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (29 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> I posted this earlier in the thread but since the topic seems to have circled back here it is again. These are also not common to see and were not that numerous in contemporary times. I notice that although this one is a ~1978 it is using a lot of older panels and bodywork, like the door with the external hinges and sliding window, wing mirrors (rather than door mirrors), grille etc. These were long gone on the saloon model by 1978.
> 
> View attachment 650825



The first car I ever drove was a Mini pickup, I was about 10 years old


----------



## Ian H (29 Jun 2022)

And, just for fun, from the archive.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2022)

at one point in my youth I was driving around in one of these...


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> at one point in my youth I was driving around in one of these...
> View attachment 650870



I haven't seen one of those, or any old Ponies in many years. I wonder do any still exist.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (29 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I haven't seen one of those, or any old Ponies in many years. I wonder do any still exist.


https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=✓&q=hyundai+pony&commit=Search#

Not many of any variety


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> Here's another rarity. Anyone know whether it's original or a mod?
> View attachment 650827



I'm pretty confident it's a mod. I used to have a Vitesse and was a member of the "Triumph sporting six club" the "six" being Herald, vitesse, Spitfire, GT6, Bond Equip and the Amphicar (yes really, an amphibious car). I don't ever recall mention of a Herald pick up but being a seperate body and chassis it would be easier than some to build one, especially a company in the motor trade building one as an eye catching mobile advert


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

This is my MK1 VW Caddy pick-up which is fitted with a fibre glass hardtopwhich I believe is an original VW option, effectively making it a van. It's currently off the road as it needs some welding work done plus a crankshaft oil seal and clutch. Also it was a victim of a hit and run the last time I had it on the road which ruined a front wing and the bumper. I've been saving money for a deposit on a house so haven't been able to do what I would like. I hope to have it back on the road in the next few years.

This was outside a hostel when I last had it on the road in 2018 prior to an idiot crashing into it. I took the opportunity to park it with some members of it's extended family  It is great for carrying bikes.


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I'm pretty confident it's a mod. I used to have a Vitesse and was a member of the "Triumph sporting six club" the "six" being Herald, vitesse, Spitfire, GT6, Bond Equip and the Amphicar (yes really, an amphibious car). I don't ever recall mention of a Herald pick up but being a seperate body and chassis it would be easier than some to build one, especially a company in the motor trade building one as an eye catching mobile advert


I didn't know the Amphicar was Triumph-powered. The Wiki entry is amusing: _the Amphicar offered only modest performance compared to most contemporary boats or cars, featured navigation lights and flag as mandated by the US Coast Guard — and, after operation in water, required greasing at 13 points, one of which required removal of the rear seat._


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jun 2022)

Ian H said:


> I didn't know the Amphicar was Triumph-powered. The Wiki entry is amusing: _the Amphicar offered only modest performance compared to most contemporary boats or cars, featured navigation lights and flag as mandated by the US Coast Guard — and, after operation in water, required greasing at 13 points, one of which required removal of the rear seat._



It's a good bit more than "triumph powered", more like it being a Herald with a different body on it. I've only ever seen the one; I think it was emerging from the Thames on a jaunt, rather than at an event or anything


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2022)

quite exotic for the work car park, the FF version.


----------



## Ian H (1 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 650998
> 
> quite exotic for the work car park, the FF version.



I seem to remember the FFs were pretty sophisticated in their time, whereas the Interceptors were somewhat agricultural underneath.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (1 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> I seem to remember the FFs were pretty sophisticated in their time, whereas the Interceptors were somewhat agricultural underneath.



I'm certain that they had an early form of ABS as well as 4wd.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Jul 2022)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> I'm certain that they had an early form of ABS as well as 4wd.



I thought they were the first fitted with ABS. (Lockheed?)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Jul 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I thought they were the first fitted with ABS. (Lockheed?)



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxaret


----------



## Profpointy (1 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> I seem to remember the FFs were pretty sophisticated in their time, whereas the Interceptors were somewhat agricultural underneath.



The FF (fergeson formula was it ?) was a very sophisticated fluid coupling thingy which out 60% through the back wheels and 40% through the front, so would still be quite a clever thing today. Sadly the FF was auto only so it's a dilemma to eschew the FF appeal and get a manual gearbox on the "ordinary" version. I am (mostly) joking as they are quite a lot of money these days, but still, rather lovely


----------



## chriswoody (1 Jul 2022)

Iain Tyrell explains all about the Jensen FF in this video:



From the video description:

"The Jensen FF was highly innovative when it debuted in 1966, the first non all-terrain production car equipped with four-wheel drive and an anti-lock braking system as standard. The FF stands for Ferguson Formula, after Harry Ferguson, another tractor manufacturer who decided to dip his toes in the world of high-performance cars, who invented the car's four-wheel drive system. Jensen took their Interceptor as a starting point and modified it to fit the complex mechanical set-up, a true feat of engineering. Despite the innovation and being powered by a 6.3L Chrysler V8, the high purchase cost meant it wasn't commercially successful with only 320 to 330 examples produced. Of those, less than half likely remain today, and this particular example has its own unique history, first serving as Jensen's press-car, and then being loaned to none other than Giovanni "Gianni" Agnelli, head of Fiat and the richest man in modern Italian history. No doubt this car has welcomed its fair share of VIPs - Very Important Passengers!"


----------



## Cerdic (2 Jul 2022)

At work I used to visit a Mercedes dealership on a regular basis. In their ‘customer lounge’ type area they had a big Mercedes timeline graphic on the wall which proudly proclaimed that the S Class of 1973 was the first production car in the world with ABS! I took great pleasure in saying in a loud voice “but surely that was the 1966 Jensen FF…!” Every time I went in…


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2022)

Profpointy said:


> The FF (fergeson formula was it ?) was a very sophisticated fluid coupling thingy which out 60% through the back wheels and 40% through the front, so would still be quite a clever thing today. Sadly the FF was auto only so it's a dilemma to eschew the FF appeal and get a manual gearbox on the "ordinary" version. I am (mostly) joking as they are quite a lot of money these days, but still, rather lovely



Harry Ferguson was the inventor of the hydraulic gear that all tractors now have (see the Ferguson T20), had collaborations with Ford, David Brown, and others, built and flew his own plane. An Irish genius. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Ferguson


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2022)

A rather fine Series 1 long wheelbase tilt, and a second-hand Bentley.


----------



## Zimbob (4 Jul 2022)

midlife said:


> Takes me back to my old 205XS  what model is your new one



Mine is the `Inca' with the legendary (!) 1.8 diesel engine 😀


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> A rather fine Series 1 long wheelbase tilt, and a second-hand Bentley.
> View attachment 651231
> 
> 
> View attachment 651232



With the Landy worth rather more than the Bentley 😊


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2022)

The sun must have brought them out today
I drove into Wakefield earlier (in & home, via the same A-road; Doncaster Road/A638)

On the way in;
- chrome bumper MG Midget, top down, in a maroon(ish)

On the way home;
- rubber bumper MG Midget, top down, in blue
- Ariel Atom! 'bronze coloured' chassis-frame, black panels (*1*) - seen at the junction with the 'Eastern Relief Road'
- Triumph TR6, top down, chrome wires, silver

Apologies, as I was driving, & in the car by myself, so no daughter to take pictures


*1. *I believe there are copies/replicas available??? (so was it one of those?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2022)

The McLaren T50, at Goodwood
A 4 litre (naturally aspirated V12, that red-lines at 12,100RPM, & reached that in about a second from tick-over, on the test-bed
Granted it wouldn't stand a chance against the McMurty, but oh that sound!!!

Still, its a very worthy successor to the F1, & and to me, now the best hyper-car (with the F1 in a very close 2nd place)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_9T8WU4ekg


----------



## DRM (6 Jul 2022)

On Sunday I spotted several old cars parked in the yard at what used to be Petty’s Print Works in Whitehall Road Leeds, now a film studio, looks like props for the film industry


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2022)

Cerdic said:


> I was at the Bromley Pageant a couple of weeks ago. Came across this bad boy…
> 
> View attachment 650495


Anyone got any clues??
Is it a rebodied Hustler?? (Mini based)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I keep forgetting about the few I pass on my way to work, as I see them so regularly
> In a 300 yard stretch, at various houses there's;
> *House 1.*
> Range Rover ('F' plate, I think?), a 2-door, with TD badge on the tailgate (which by age signifies a VM diesel)
> ...





Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's another one on this same road now!
> It may have always been there, but l saw the nose a couple of days ago, it might always be garaged (?), it looked like it might be a FIAT 124 ragtop
> That's just a guess on a glimpse as l drove past
> (then again, it might be a TR5/TR6?)





Richard A Thackeray said:


> The sun must have brought them out today
> I drove into Wakefield earlier (in & home, via the same A-road; Doncaster Road/A638)
> 
> - Triumph TR6, top down, chrome wires, silver


I am wondering if what I thought, driving past was a FIAT 124, was actually this TR6

There is/was another one in the area, in yellow, that was owned by the boss of a kitchen supplying/fitting company, but I've not seen it for at least 3 years


----------



## Cerdic (6 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Anyone got any clues??
> Is it a rebodied Hustler?? (Mini based)



Based on a Mini Moke apparently, three were built for a live-action Gerry Anderson film…


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Based on a Mini Moke apparently, three were built for a live-action Gerry Anderson film…


Okay
Thankyou
It's described here; https://www.lancasterinsurance.co.u...the-owner-james-winch-and-his-ufo-shado-jeep/
The article states it was built for this film; 






The Hustler, of which this is the only one I've ever seen
Masham Steam Rally (16//7/2005, according to the file)


----------



## Badger_Boom (7 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Okay
> Thankyou
> It's described here; https://www.lancasterinsurance.co.u...the-owner-james-winch-and-his-ufo-shado-jeep/
> The article states it was built for this film;
> ...



It looks like a more space age Africar.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> It looks like a more space age Africar.


Now, that was a good idea that didn’t last

Although, l thought the eponymous ‘Afri-Car’ was the rugged Peugeot 504, or M-B W123?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> A rather fine Series 1 long wheelbase tilt, and a second-hand Bentley.
> View attachment 651231


A 107"


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2022)

Don't know what this is but I don't think it's old enough to be a classic anyway.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Don't know what this is but I don't think it's old enough to be a classic anyway.
> 
> View attachment 651890



Is that an Aerial Atom?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Is that an Aerial Atom?



Yes I think it is


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Is that an Aerial Atom?



I genuinely haven't a clue. There were no badges to be seen. 

I'd love a chance to drive it though as it looks like it might be fun


----------



## figbat (7 Jul 2022)

That IS an Ariel Atom, an earlier one. I have driven one and it is top of my lottery jackpot car list.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I genuinely haven't a clue. There were no badges to be seen.
> 
> I'd love a chance to drive it though as it looks like it might be fun



Wee A on the nose refers. They're an unworldly drive, with the road just off to your RHS through the spaceframe and much else. I had agreed a deal on one, only to have it vetoed. Bad decision but we're still married...


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Wee A on the nose refers. They're an unworldly drive, with the road just off to your RHS through the spaceframe and much else. I had agreed a deal on one, only to have it vetoed. Bad decision but we're still married...



I would go for the V8 .... 0-100mph in 5.4s


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I would go for the V8 .... 0-100mph in 5.4s



You know when more might not actually be more?!


----------



## figbat (8 Jul 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> You know when more might not actually be more?!



Totally agree. I have wanted an Atom for as long as they have existed, but would not go for the V8.


----------



## Ian H (8 Jul 2022)

figbat said:


> That IS an Ariel Atom, an earlier one. I have driven one and it is top of my lottery jackpot car list.



A neighbour has recently started working there. It's a very small firm.


----------



## figbat (8 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> A neighbour has recently started working there. It's a very small firm.



Yep, mad cars and a mad bike!


----------



## BrumJim (8 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> And, just for fun, from the archive.
> 
> View attachment 650829
> 
> ...



That brings back some memories. My Dad had one of those as the works vehicle. Used it to go to the quarry to pick up some waste for the base for some crazy paving.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jul 2022)

figbat said:


> Totally agree. I have wanted an Atom for as long as they have existed, but would not go for the V8.



FWIW I reckon the 2.0L 245 bhp NA K20Z4 was peak Atom, albeit the chassis has improved since that time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2022)

The strange interbreeding of a (1930) Ford Model A, Honda S2000, & a few bits from a F1 car


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-whKiFobys


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2022)

Saw a few nice ones while out and about today. 






Aston Martin DB7. 





It might seem odd but I'd prefer this lovely MG over the Aston. I might actually be able to buy, run and maintain the thing. It had clearly been given a top class restoration. 

I also met a Sunbeam Stiletto but I was driving at the time so couldn't photograph it.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Saw a few nice ones while out and about today.
> 
> View attachment 651980
> 
> ...



I used to have a 1966 Stiletto swapped out for a bed mattress


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Jul 2022)

We’re in London for the weekend and have already spotted two retro beauties.




A Bristol 411 (apologies for the terrible quality)





And a rather nice early two door Range Rover.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> We’re in London for the weekend and have already spotted two retro beauties.
> 
> View attachment 652177
> 
> And a rather nice early two door Range Rover.


Probably a 'retro-rebuild'
I'd love one!!

*EDIT @ 13:31*
For example; I'd be extremely surprised if the original bill was under £110,000
https://www.kingsleycars.co.uk/for-sale/1992-rhd-range-rover-2-door-4-5i-se-restomod/


----------



## Ian H (12 Jul 2022)

A brace of Bentleys in the High Street yesterday. A 4½ litre, and a 6½ litre with a fabric body.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2022)

Tuesday 12th

Nice to see a Polo, rather than the seemingly ubiquitous Golf

ASDA
Glasshoughton
(Castleford, near ‘Xscape’)


----------



## Ian H (15 Jul 2022)

Morris 8. There must be a special occasion of some kind.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> Morris 8. There must be a special occasion of some kind.
> View attachment 652894
> 
> 
> View attachment 652893


Love the Air conditioning System it uses.


----------



## Profpointy (16 Jul 2022)

Is that a "blower" on the second one? If so, it's a very exotic machine indeed.


Ian H said:


> A brace of Bentleys in the High Street yesterday. A 4½ litre, and a 6½ litre with a fabric body.
> View attachment 652456
> 
> 
> View attachment 652457



a


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Love the Air conditioning System it uses.


Some GPO Morris 1000 vans had the same system

*EDIT @ 10:13*
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/one-for-classic-car-fans.208154/page-105#post-6604156


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Jul 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Is that a "blower" on the second one? If so, it's a very exotic machine indeed.
> 
> 
> a



Yes, I thought that also - what I think is the belt seems visible low down to the front.


----------



## Ian H (16 Jul 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Yes, I thought that also - what I think is the belt seems visible low down to the front.



No blower. It has a rally plate mounted. I had to look twice.


----------



## Ian H (16 Jul 2022)

I missed photographing an elderly Mustang, which rattled over a road hump like an old truck, and a late Citroen DS. But I got this one, whatever it is. It burbled in a V8 kind of fashion.


----------



## Ian H (16 Jul 2022)

And a bonus Morgan for those that like such things.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2022)

*Car SOS* tomorrow
Discovery Channel 
Sorry, not certain of the time
They're doing a MGB-GT........ and.............. converting it to electric

I'm curious, as to how much of the converting they show, in comparison to the _'Vintage Voltage_' series


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2022)

Sunday 17th

This morning
A64 westbound
Between Bilbrough Top (McDonalds) & Tadcaster

It made a nice change to the almost ubiquitous Smart-car

I was driving, daughter took it from front passenger seat


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Car SOS* tomorrow
> Discovery Channel
> Sorry, not certain of the time
> They're doing a MGB-GT........ and.............. converting it to electric
> ...


They drove one from this company, to see how an 'MGE' would look/handle/drive
https://rbwevcars.com/models-rbw-roadster-gt/


----------



## Badger_Boom (18 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 17th
> 
> This morning
> A64 westbound
> ...



Blimey, a Bond Bug! I can't remember the last time I saw one of those. A chap I worked with in the late 80s had a very ropey one.


----------



## Ian H (18 Jul 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Blimey, a Bond Bug! I can't remember the last time I saw one of those. A chap I worked with in the late 80s had a very ropey one.



They were just a shortened Reliant Robin chassis. Insurance premiums did for them.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Jul 2022)

It was a Regal chassis, but you're within a gnat's nadger 

Oh, and the engine had a new head, so was breathed on, hence the 'dizzying' performance (said nobody)


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2022)

Saw this Saab 900 convertible tonight and also this trike. Think it has a flat 4 VW engine as far as I can see.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 653380
> 
> Saw this Saab 900 convertible tonight and also this trike. Think it has a flat 4 VW engine as far as I can see.
> 
> View attachment 653381



Love the Saab, had a 3 door 16V Turbo S back in the day, black with tan leather, brilliant car.


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2022)

Gunk said:


> Love the Saab, had a 3 door 16V Turbo S back in the day, black with tan leather, brilliant car.



I've always fancied a 900 myself.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

Had Saab 900s...quite a few of them and I allways liked them.Then i got a Saab 9-5 with the 2.2 engine.My love affair with Saabs ended there.


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 653380
> 
> Saw this Saab 900 convertible tonight and also this trike. Think it has a flat 4 VW engine as far as I can see.
> 
> View attachment 653381



I came somewhat close to buying a 900 convertible, a 2l turbo and it was a genuine luxury car and reasonably quick. I passed because it had a bit of a steering wobble but it was likely not that big a deal. In the end I bought a rather more staid 95 saloon, which whilst it's a lovely car to drive, newer, and half the price, it isn't really a classic in quite the same way. The later 93 convertibles, and saloons for that matter aren't particularly nice at all.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jul 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I came somewhat close to buying a 900 convertible, a 2l turbo and it was a genuine luxury car and reasonably quick. I passed because it had a bit of a steering wobble but it was likely not that big a deal. In the end I bought a rather more staid 95 saloon, which whilst it's a lovely car to drive, newer, and half the price, it isn't really a classic in quite the same way. The later 93 convertibles, and saloons for that matter aren't particularly nice at all.



Later cars were based on a Vectra with GM derived engines, completely different to the original 99/900 cars which used a Triumph based 2.0 engine and unique running gear. My Father in law had one of the very last 1993 special edition convertibles, he still regrets selling it!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

This Chevrolet has appeared over the last couple of weeks near us . 

I think it's the rear engine Impala


----------



## figbat (19 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> This Chevrolet has appeared over the last couple of weeks near us .
> 
> I think it's the rear engine Impala
> 
> View attachment 653417



It’s a Corvair isn’t it?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

figbat said:


> It’s a Corvair isn’t it?



Yes I think you are right as not really sure where I got Impala from


----------



## Gunk (19 Jul 2022)

Worlds most dangerous handling car


----------



## FishFright (19 Jul 2022)

Gunk said:


> Worlds most dangerous handling car



Only the MK 1 , it did improve.


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

Mini van spotted on tonight's ride. Not a great pic I know but more traffic than usual on this road due to roadworks on the main road and I didn't want to stand on the road as this just after a blind corner.


----------



## Ian H (23 Jul 2022)

A motley collection of interesting vehicles trundling through town on Charter Day, today. I missed photographing the Woody Moggy, the Mini Clubman with a ludicrously wide track, and a few others.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2022)

For anyone within easy reach of Wakefield
It’s normally a nicely attended little show

Put it on your calendar


----------



## Cerdic (23 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Mini van spotted on tonight's ride. Not a great pic I know but more traffic than usual on this road due to roadworks on the main road and I didn't want to stand on the road as this just after a blind corner.
> 
> View attachment 653671



Lovely! I had one of those, huge fun to drive and you could fit a surprising amount of crap in the back…


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Jul 2022)

A lovely minty fresh 2.8 injection in town today.


----------



## Badger_Boom (24 Jul 2022)

Sadly no photos but a friend turned up at work in his dad‘s 80s Escort RS Turbo the other day.


----------



## Ian H (24 Jul 2022)

It's a Ford underneath.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> It's a Ford underneath.
> View attachment 654176



There used to be a similar one up the estate, except it had dual rear wheels


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

I love this old Vauxhall. I'm assuming 1920s.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> It's a Ford underneath.
> View attachment 654176



That camper unit looks like it was designed for a completely different vehicle


----------



## stephec (24 Jul 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> A lovely minty fresh 2.8 injection in town today.
> View attachment 654004
> 
> 
> View attachment 654005



What a beauty.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2022)

Tuesday 26th
*1.*

Camwal Road
Starbeck
Harrogate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2022)

Tuesday 26th
*2.*

Camwal Road
Starbeck
Harrogate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2022)

Tuesday 26th
*3.*

Camwal Road
Starbeck
Harrogate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> It's a Ford underneath.
> View attachment 654176


P100


----------



## Gunk (27 Jul 2022)

That Golf and 205 are exactly my era, but didn’t own either, I had a 1980 Scirocco Storm and my first Golf GTi was a Mk2 16V in 1988 and somehow I missed the whole 205 Gti thing, at the time the Golf was seen as a step up from the smaller 205.


----------



## DRM (27 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 26th
> *3.*
> 
> Camwal Road
> ...



There’s a lay by outside a cafe just up from Camwell Rd, used to regularly see a CSK Range Rover parked in it a few years back, did you go for a nosey at Spa Cycles whilst you were there?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2022)

@DRM 

Ooh!!
A ‘CSK’
Now they are nice!
Unmolested/original ones still go for big money 


Yes, l did pop into Spa Cycles


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jul 2022)

Guessing hats on guys


----------



## Cerdic (29 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Guessing hats on guys
> 
> View attachment 654719



Well, it’s clearly intended to look like a pre-war Bugatti, but that’s unlikely as they are very rare and mega money.

I reckon it’s a kit car. The wheels are the main giveaway as they are too small in diameter. There was a company that produced Bugatti-style kits in the late 80s. Can’t remember the name but it may well be one of them…


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jul 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Well, it’s clearly intended to look like a pre-war Bugatti, but that’s unlikely as they are very rare and mega money.
> 
> I reckon it’s a kit car. The wheels are the main giveaway as they are too small in diameter. There was a company that produced Bugatti-style kits in the late 80s. Can’t remember the name but it may well be one of them…



Well it's quite interesting in that it was first registered Feb 1998 just before the SVA came into force in April, but on a 1980 age related plate, so the owner/DVSA has decided that it qualifies as a 40 year old car so doesn't need tax/test


----------



## Gunk (29 Jul 2022)

More info here

https://skyblueteal.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2022)

Damn!!

it's been sold

https://www.tomhartleyjnr.com/car/previously-sold/1997/mclaren/f1/mclaren-f1/

To me, the ultimate road-car, until the T50 arrived


----------



## Bazzer (30 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Damn!!
> 
> it's been sold
> 
> ...


And I suspect for solidly an 8 figure sum, given Rowan Atkinson's went for almost £8m.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Damn!!
> 
> it's been sold
> 
> ...



My bosses wife reckon it was too slow, so he had to upgrade it


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2022)

Gunk said:


> That Golf and 205 are exactly my era, but didn’t own either, I had a 1980 Scirocco Storm and my first Golf GTi was a Mk2 16V in 1988 and somehow I missed the whole 205 Gti thing, at the time the Golf was seen as a step up from the smaller 205.



My mate had a Pug 1.6 GTI when we were early 20's (30 years ago), he had it for a while, then sold on to a friend. It then sat unused for many years, and he bought it back about 6 years ago, and slowly set about getting the paint sorted. He's restored it, but being an old car, it's a constant job to keep it running, and he's not a mechanic at all. It's in for a clutch at the moment.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's in for a clutch at the moment.


Less than a 2 hour job on the drive


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Less than a 2 hour job on the drive



He can't change a spark plug, or oil chnge. Lovely car. His daily driver is an older V70 for his dog transport.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2022)

Bazzer said:


> And I suspect for solidly an 8 figure sum, given Rowan Atkinson's went for almost £8m.


Comprehensively crash damaged too!, even if repaired _As Good As New_ by McLaren themselves


----------



## Gunk (30 Jul 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Comprehensively crash damaged too!, even if repaired _As Good As New_ by McLaren themselves



I met him and the McLaren once at Habitat in Oxford, he was parked next to us, a real gentleman.


----------



## Ian H (30 Jul 2022)

A shabby-chic split-screen in convoy with a tidy bay-window.





And a B from behind


----------



## Gunk (30 Jul 2022)

I’ve owned a bay window Type 2 and an MGB in exactly same colours as those.

looks like Honiton


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2022)

Saw a couple of classic campers on my travels today. Also a Toyota Starlet in good condition. Starlets seem to have survived in disproportionately large numbers compared to other similar cars of the 1990s. Lots still around and often in good nick, nice to see a standard one that has avoided the boy racer treatment. I suppose they don't want five door versions.


----------



## mistyoptic (31 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> A motley collection of interesting vehicles trundling through town on Charter Day, today. I missed photographing the Woody Moggy, the Mini Clubman with a ludicrously wide track, and a few others.
> View attachment 653955
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive to see a ‘79 ‘Sud that doesn’t look like a colander


----------



## Badger_Boom (1 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Comprehensively crash damaged too!, even if repaired _As Good As New_ by McLaren themselves


Twice.


Gunk said:


> I met him and the McLaren once at Habitat in Oxford, he was parked next to us, a real gentleman.


I got the impression that he pretty much used it as his 'everyday' transport.


----------



## Ian H (1 Aug 2022)

More topless bodywork, with trafficators.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I got the impression that he pretty much used it as his 'everyday' transport.



He did for a while, if l too remember
Wasn’t it the highest mileage F1, outside of factory development cars?


----------



## Profpointy (1 Aug 2022)

Gunk said:


> I met him and the McLaren once at Habitat in Oxford, he was parked next to us, a real gentleman.





Gunk said:


> I met him and the McLaren once at Habitat in Oxford, he was parked next to us, a real gentleman.






Badger_Boom said:


> Twice.
> 
> I got the impression that he pretty much used it as his 'everyday' transport.



I was told on good authority that he'd done 50 thousand miles in his (probably many more now). Many, perhaps most owners of such things don't actually drive them.

A friend who was a professional car photographer described some Ferrari event in Monaco that the covered. He assumed the owners would have used it as an excuse to drive their Ferraris down through France, but no. The majority had had their cars lorried down, flown over to Monaco, ponced up and down the promenade in them a few times then had the cars shipped home. What's the point of owning such a thing if it's merely an ornament ?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I was told on good authority that he'd done 50 thousand miles in his (probably many more now). Many, perhaps most owners of such things don't actually drive them.
> 
> A friend who was a professional car photographer described some Ferrari event in Monaco that the covered. He assumed the owners would have used it as an excuse to drive their Ferraris down through France, but no. The majority had had their cars lorried down, flown over to Monaco, ponced up and down the promenade in them a few times then had the cars shipped home. What's the point of owning such a thing if it's merely an ornament ?



Perceived status of ones peers, or knobs who you'd like to be your peers


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (2 Aug 2022)

Profpointy said:


> A friend who was a professional car photographer described some Ferrari event in Monaco that the covered. He assumed the owners would have used it as an excuse to drive their Ferraris down through France, but no. The majority had had their cars lorried down, flown over to Monaco, ponced up and down the promenade in them a few times then had the cars shipped home. What's the point of owning such a thing if it's merely an ornament ?


What's the point in having a Grand Tourer if you don't use it for Grand Tours?


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (2 Aug 2022)

Some American muscle cars spotted on Friday evening just outside Excel, Docklands. I was there as part of the Scrutineering Team for Formula E


----------



## rockyroller (2 Aug 2022)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> What's the point in having a Grand Tourer if you don't use it for Grand Tours?



If it brings the person joy


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I was told on good authority that he'd done 50 thousand miles in his (probably many more now). Many, perhaps most owners of such things don't actually drive them.
> 
> A friend who was a professional car photographer described some Ferrari event in Monaco that the covered. He assumed the owners would have used it as an excuse to drive their Ferraris down through France, but no. The majority had had their cars lorried down, flown over to Monaco, ponced up and down the promenade in them a few times then had the cars shipped home. What's the point of owning such a thing if it's merely an ornament ?



A Ferrari would probably break down if you took it on a journey as long as that.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2022)

I did once see a Ferrari 348 on the back of a recovery lorry. It looked like it had went sideways through a hedge judging by damage all to one side and all the soil and briars and things stuck in the vents.


----------



## Cerdic (2 Aug 2022)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> Some American muscle cars spotted on Friday evening just outside Excel, Docklands. I was there as part of the Scrutineering Team for Formula E



Muscle cars? Formula E? Oh, the irony…


----------



## Profpointy (3 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> A Ferrari would probably break down if you took it on a journey as long as that.



My photographer pal said exactly that. Almost every time he had to photo a vintage Ferrari or Lambo, unless it had had a huge amount of money spent on it very recently, would nearly always break down, overheat or fail to start. He even did a visit to the lambo factory where they had to scrabble round to get some of their ostensibly pristine historic models started. On the other hand he said owners of 60s Porches would rock up, he'd take his pictures, and they drive off home afain


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2022)

@Profpointy 

As much as l don’t like Porches, that’s so true


----------



## gbb (3 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> A Ferrari would probably break down if you took it on a journey as long as that.




View: https://youtu.be/-JgeU3X-2AM

A reminder of some people's reality where Ferraris are concerned


----------



## FishFright (3 Aug 2022)

gbb said:


> View: https://youtu.be/-JgeU3X-2AM
> 
> A reminder of some people's reality where Ferraris are concerned




I know a few people in the US who driven Ferrari's and Lambos East to West a few times on rallies who manage it fine. If you drive exotics they tend to keep working , if you park them up they fail rapidly.


----------



## Gunk (3 Aug 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Twice.
> 
> I got the impression that he pretty much used it as his 'everyday' transport.



It was the highest mileage F1 in existence over 30,000 miles


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2022)

Saturday 6th

Parked at ‘Fell House’
(now flats, an ex Police building)
Junction of Queen Street & George Street 
Wakefield


----------



## Profpointy (7 Aug 2022)

Saw this rather nice 70s or late 60s (I guess) Aston last night.


----------



## figbat (7 Aug 2022)

At Loch Tay yesterday


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Aug 2022)

I don't get the whole Ford thing.

Well I do, but only on an intellectual level, iyswim. I was an anything but Ford Fan


----------



## midlife (7 Aug 2022)

Always wanted a faster Ford than my l reg 1.1........1600GT, Mexico, RS2000, RS turbo, Sierra cosworth. Went for an Astra GTE lol


----------



## MGman (7 Aug 2022)

gbb said:


> I did buy a Lancia Beta once, I came to my senses very soon after



Yes I did as well, in 1979. A real looker in red and an excellent drive etc. But then came the RUST problem. Mine was checked by Lancia and passed the checks. But I took fright and sold it for......... a Saab 900. Very boring, but no rust!


----------



## MGman (7 Aug 2022)

derrick said:


> Do you want to borrow some glasses. That thing went as well as it looked, They never ever made a good motor.the same ranking as a sinclair.



Nope, disagree. They were great in their day.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

Some from the show I went to today. 






Audi 80. From the days before Audi discovered how to be trendy. 




Merc 190E




Toyota Corolla 




Porsche 928




Ford Escort RS2000




Lancia




An Auto Union, clearly 2 stroke but beyond that I know nothing about it. Interesting to see though. 




Austin A30.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

Some more. 




Mini clubman estate and a Metro. Not just any old Metro but a Vandan Plas with wood trim, sunroof, central locking, cassette player and digital clock! I forget what other goodies the owner told me about.




Lexis LS400. 




Morris pick up 




Humber Hawk




Opel Rekord 1700. I can't image you'd win many traffic light grand prix with a 1700cc engine in a big tank like this. 




Dolomite and Maestro, flying the Leyland flag 




Triumph Stag




A trio of nice Minors.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Some more.
> 
> View attachment 656232
> Mini clubman estate and a Metro. Not just any old Metro but a Vandan Plas with wood trim, sunroof, central locking, cassette player and digital clock! I forget what other goodies the owner told me about.
> ...



I'll take the 928 please. Still looks better than most of the anonymous cars on the road today.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2022)

Some classics from Rushden classic car show yesterday.

Totally unsure which one would have been my dream drive home .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2022)

And some under the hood pictures strange to see carburetors again


----------



## Profpointy (8 Aug 2022)

I bet that Morris has surprised a few people !


----------



## Profpointy (8 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Some classics from Rushden classic car show yesterday.
> 
> Totally unsure which one would have been my dream drive home .
> 
> ...



The XK150 Jag for me please !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2022)

Profpointy said:


> The XK150 Jag for me please !



Yes that would be towards the top of my list as well


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2022)

@tyred 
I'll have the Humber Hawk please
It's a minature '55 Chevy
A nice 302 in it, primered grey, centreline wheels, & it's a British_ 'Two Lane Blacktop'_!!


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I bet that Morris has surprised a few people !



I got blown off the road on a long climb once by a Morris Traveller. I was driving a MKI Golf diesel, not the fastest car ever made but should easily have the legs of a Minor, especially climbing a very steep hill where diesel torque comes into play. 

The Morris was stopped at a petrol station a few miles up the road so I stopped too to have a look at it and was talking to the owner. It had been fitted with a tuned Lancia twin cam, Sierra 5 speed box and the back axle from a TR7 IIRC. It was a real Q car


----------



## Ian H (8 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Some more.
> 
> View attachment 656232
> Mini clubman estate and a Metro. Not just any old Metro but a Vandan Plas with wood trim, sunroof, central locking, cassette player and digital clock! I forget what other goodies the owner told me about.
> ...


Pedantic note: that 'Morris pickup' is actually badged as an Austin - late commercials were, once the cars had been discontinued. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @tyred
> I'll have the Humber Hawk please
> It's a minature '55 Chevy
> A nice 302 in it, primered grey, centreline wheels, & it's a British_ 'Two Lane Blacktop'_!!



"like" earned for reference to my all-time favourite film !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2022)

Profpointy said:


> "like" earned for reference to my all-time favourite film !


Also used as Bob Falfas car in ‘American Grafitti’


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

A few more. 





Mk II Golf GTI



Escort RR Turbo




Austin




Transit MKI




Morris 10/4 pick up




Rover P6




Rover 213 S




Ford Model T


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (10 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Some classics from Rushden classic car show yesterday.
> 
> Totally unsure which one would have been my dream drive home .
> 
> ...



Gorgeous NSX.


----------



## figbat (10 Aug 2022)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Gorgeous NSX.



I love the NSX - a real daily-drive supercar with no pretentions above its station but a real ability to mix it with big supercar names. I'd love to own one... even just drive one! But that said, I have never found it very attractive to look at. The front is OK, especially the earlier one with the pop-up lights, but the rear was always a bit... meh. But, as they say, you can't see it from the driver's seat.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> I love the NSX - a real daily-drive supercar with no pretentions above its station but a real ability to mix it with big supercar names. I'd love to own one... even just drive one! But that said, I have never found it very attractive to look at. The front is OK, especially the earlier one with the pop-up lights, but the rear was always a bit... meh. But, as they say, you can't see it from the driver's seat.



A car to admire rather than covet in my terms (much like the S2000 I bought and sold after 3 months!)


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Gorgeous NSX.



Certainly was


----------



## figbat (10 Aug 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> A car to admire rather than covet in my terms (much like the S2000 I bought and sold after 3 months!)



I coveted the S2000 for years - I had the chance to have one new and had a weekend test drive. Loved it to bits as a driver's car but felt it was compromised for daily use and made the decision to get something else. I still rue that decision.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> I coveted the S2000 for years - I had the chance to have one new and had a weekend test drive. Loved it to bits as a driver's car but felt it was compromised for daily use and made the decision to get something else. I still rue that decision.



I always (used to, anyway) do a journey I called 'going to the bookshop' in my cars by way of an acid test.

The bookshop's in Machynlleth and I'm in N Oxon, so it's a good run there & back. Having to hold the S2000 in 3rd, or even 2nd to be able to take advantage of what were quite short overtaking opportunities was, frankly, painful. It went very soon afterwards - albeit for what I paid for it.

Loved the cabin and the way the controls were arranged, and most especially the gear change, which is head and shoulders the best I have ever used (esp as the dealer I bought it from subbed a genuine ti knob for the alloy one that was scratched). Even enjoyed extending the engine to the redline the first few times.

And that was it, the rest not so much, at all (albeit stories of errant handling were overblown, I think - it was perfectly tidy, least in my hands). So one to put down to experience - but it was replaced by a 996 C4 Cab., so all wasn't entirely bad about the whole experience 

Incidentally the best car for the bookshop run was a Clio Trophy (the original one), which was absolute perfection on those roads.


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I got blown off the road on a long climb once by a Morris Traveller. I was driving a MKI Golf diesel, not the fastest car ever made but should easily have the legs of a Minor, especially climbing a very steep hill where diesel torque comes into play.
> 
> The Morris was stopped at a petrol station a few miles up the road so I stopped too to have a look at it and was talking to the owner. It had been fitted with a tuned Lancia twin cam, Sierra 5 speed box and the back axle from a TR7 IIRC. It was a real Q car



The chap who used to look after our Minor used to convert them using Fiat twin-cam engines with a Sierra 5-speed gearbox and Toyota Celica back axle. Unsurprisingly he also recommended adding disc brakes and better dampers.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Aug 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Loved the cabin and the way the controls were arranged, and most especially the gear change, which is head and shoulders the best I have ever used (esp as the dealer I bought it from subbed a genuine ti knob for the alloy one that was scratched). Even enjoyed extending the engine to the redline the first few times.



Was that because of the V-Tec, no power unless you got it to kick in? we had a Civic Type-R very much the same, hard to drive on normal roads.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Aug 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Was that because of the V-Tec, no power unless you got it to kick in? we had a Civic Type-R very much the same, hard to drive on normal roads.



Exactly that, below c5.5K you languish, then it's like a light switch.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Aug 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Exactly that, below c5.5K you languish, then it's like a light switch.



I detest the K20 engine, it really upsets the Type-R owners when I tell them how bad it is, I'm sure on a track it's an awesome engine if you keep the V-Tec on song, but it was such a hard drive especially coming from a diesel.

60mph in the outside lane of the motorway & the car in front pulls over, you floor it & ???, 1/4 mile later, you're along side the car that pulled over, another 1/4 mile & you may have got in front of it. But drop it from 6th to 3rd & floor it & it goes of like a scalded cat, but you have to be quick to get back up the gears or it bounces off the red line.

Hated the damn thing only kept it for a few months, but got as much as I bought it for such is their fame.


----------



## figbat (10 Aug 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Exactly that, below c5.5K you languish, then it's like a light switch.



I had a CRX VTEC for several years with the B16A1 engine - I loved that car; the engine was unburstable and would rev for fun. It was also perfectly tractable on the mild cam and the switch-over was seamless (as it should be).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Aug 2022)

Wednesday 10th

(it's been in there for a couple of weeks)
Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0GLS

_BSB Motors_
Altofts Road
Normanton
Wakefield

I saw this in the area for a long time, it is in absolutely splendid condition

My father used to have a mk 3, in this colour, but his was a 1.7TD hatchback












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363055
http://www.bsb-motors.co.uk/


----------



## Profpointy (14 Aug 2022)

A very nice condition 70s Mercedes today. Not as flamboyant as the fintails or sporty two seaters but exudes quality and understated class.


----------



## figbat (14 Aug 2022)

Seen in the car park of an equestrian event yesterday.


----------



## Profpointy (14 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> Seen in the car park of an equestrian event yesterday.
> View attachment 657325



The earlier though admittedly prettier ones are a lot of dosh these days, but I think ones like the above are still affordable, but few have manual gearboxes sadly.


----------



## gbb (14 Aug 2022)

No photos, just an observation really...
Driving to Hunstanton today, you realise how many 'old' cars are still in use. If I think back not so long ago, they were either condemned to scrappage schemes or simply scrapped or found their way to food delivery drivers. It seemed no one wanted an 'old banger'
Quite a few 90s cars seen today, nothing spectacular (barring a handfull of American behemoths floating around on the A47), Novas, Astras, a Vectra, an early 90s Escort.etc etc.
Either people have begun to realise they have a value in their age...or maybe its just the general hyped prices of cars making people think more about getting the most out of them.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> I coveted the S2000 for years - I had the chance to have one new and had a weekend test drive. Loved it to bits as a driver's car but felt it was compromised for daily use and made the decision to get something else. I still rue that decision.



I was lucky enough to be working at a Honda dealership at the time of the original Type R and S2000 were released both were regular drivers for me, the S2000 was a great car to use


----------



## Ian H (14 Aug 2022)

On the M3/M25 beginning of the week was an ancient racer. Big copper fuel tank and bucket seats. Not much bodywork behind the bonnet. I'd guess not after 1920.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Aug 2022)

gbb said:


> No photos, just an observation really...
> Driving to Hunstanton today, you realise how many 'old' cars are still in use. If I think back not so long ago, they were either condemned to scrappage schemes or simply scrapped or found their way to food delivery drivers. It seemed no one wanted an 'old banger'
> Quite a few 90s cars seen today, nothing spectacular (barring a handfull of American behemoths floating around on the A47), Novas, Astras, a Vectra, an early 90s Escort.etc etc.
> Either people have begun to realise they have a value in their age...or maybe its just the general hyped prices of cars making people think more about getting the most out of them.


It helps cars don’t rust like they did in the 70’s . In 1988 I scrapped a 17 year old Hillman Avenger that was no longer worth welding and filling the holes . I now frequently see very solid corrosion free cars with 05 plates ..


----------



## Cerdic (15 Aug 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> It helps cars don’t rust like they did in the 70’s . In 1988 I scrapped a 17 year old Hillman Avenger that was no longer worth welding and filling the holes . I now frequently see very solid corrosion free cars with 05 plates ..



Yes, old bangers these days die of gremlins in the electronics...


----------



## BrumJim (19 Aug 2022)

It's been a while since I saw an Austin Ambassador.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Aug 2022)

Sometimes you see something and it has no redeeming features I'm afraid 😊


----------



## Ian H (19 Aug 2022)

A rarity: Type 2 crew-cab.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> A rarity: Type 2 crew-cab.
> View attachment 658011



A classic with room for bikes and bits of vintage tractors


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

BrumJim said:


> View attachment 657946
> It's been a while since I saw an Austin Ambassador.



My dad had one of them


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> A rarity: Type 2 crew-cab.
> View attachment 658011





tyred said:


> A classic with room for bikes and bits of vintage tractors


The guys who own Pace Research (or just Pace Cycles as it is now), used one in the 90's as a race-truck


----------



## FishFright (20 Aug 2022)

BrumJim said:


> View attachment 657946
> It's been a while since I saw an Austin Ambassador.



And it's a Y reg and don't keep asking me why Reg!


----------



## Ian H (20 Aug 2022)

Not a car. Just odd. Any ideas why?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> Not a car. Just odd. Any ideas why?
> View attachment 658043



NYPD!!!
North Yorkshire Police Department


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2022)

Saturday 20th

Just come into Wakefield to pick daughter up
Driving along Doncaster Road/A638, between the rugbyist grounds & Wakefield Bridge, there was a grey/black 2CV, with roof rolled back & side windows up
Then behind it, by about 5 cars, a mk3 Escort 3-door in that deep maroon (‘F’ plate)

And… to top it off, after crossing Wakefield Bridge, between that & the railway bridge by KirkGate Stations, a ‘baby blue’ Triumph 2000 (the 4 headlamps)

Not sure if anything happening locally???


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2022)

BrumJim said:


> View attachment 657946
> It's been a while since I saw an Austin Ambassador.



According to howmanyleft.co.uk there's only 14 Ambassadors currently road registered with another 65 SORN'd


----------



## Ian H (20 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> NYPD!!!
> North Yorkshire Police Department


Except this is Devon.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Aug 2022)

Publicity stunt I guess.

Rural crime is probably the police's biggest issue in Devon outside of Exeter


----------



## FishFright (21 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> Except this is Devon.



Maybe they were in hot pursuit ?


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2022)

FishFright said:


> Maybe they were in hot pursuit ?



I've lost count of how many times I've watched that, and it's still in my all time top ten.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Aug 2022)

A really gorgeous and well kept example of a 1980s Rolls Royce Silver Spirit (or is it a Spur?) spotted in Corstorphine, Edinburgh today. What a beauty, lucky old Bob! Any ideas on Mk and year? I'm guessing Mk III around 88? But I could be way off, I'm no expert.


----------



## Tight Git (22 Aug 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> A really gorgeous and well kept example of a 1980s Rolls Royce Silver Spirit (or is it a Spur?) spotted in Corstorphine, Edinburgh today. What a beauty, lucky old Bob! Any ideas on Mk and year? I'm guessing Mk III around 88? But I could be way off, I'm no expert.
> View attachment 658402
> 
> 
> View attachment 658403



1981 Silver Shadow with an expired MOT according to the MOT checker


----------



## Cerdic (22 Aug 2022)

Historic vehicles over 40 years old don’t require an MOT…


----------



## Tight Git (22 Aug 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Historic vehicles over 40 years old don’t require an MOT…



I suspect the owner knows that but hasn't declared it as exempt by filling in the necessary forms....


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Aug 2022)

Tight Git said:


> 1981 Silver Shadow with an expired MOT according to the MOT checker



Silver Shadow, 81? My goodness it looks mid to late 80s all day long. Thank you, I'd not thought to MOT check it. 

Come on Bob, get it declared you old show off.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2022)

That Silver Spirit, is the same colour/model as our wedding car (1998)


----------



## Jameshow (23 Aug 2022)

We got married in one of these.... 

Sorely tempted to renew our vows not with her indoors .... but her in the garage! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/37421699...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Badger_Boom (23 Aug 2022)

Tight Git said:


> I suspect the owner knows that but hasn't declared it as exempt by filling in the necessary forms....



There is no requirement to notify anyone that your vehicle is MOT exempt, only to ensure it is maintained in a roadworthy condition. You do have to apply for vehicle tax exemption to stop paying that.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2022)

Spotted this Mini Clubman the other day.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Spotted this Mini Clubman the other day.
> 
> View attachment 658472



Saw a metro for sale recently 1.3 clubman for £2k!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Saw a metro for sale recently 1.3 clubman for £2k!!🤣🤣🤣



Metros (Metroes?) are pretty thin on the ground these days and there are always people who want to re-live their youth or fancy something a bit different. Look at the prices of MKI or MkII Fiestas for comparison, they would cost a lot more. Metro prices will creep up over time.


----------



## DRM (23 Aug 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> A really gorgeous and well kept example of a 1980s Rolls Royce Silver Spirit (or is it a Spur?) spotted in Corstorphine, Edinburgh today. What a beauty, lucky old Bob! Any ideas on Mk and year? I'm guessing Mk III around 88? But I could be way off, I'm no expert.
> View attachment 658402
> 
> 
> View attachment 658403



There’s a scrapyard in Sherburn in Elmet full of those, and various other old RR’s


----------



## Jody (23 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Metros (Metroes?) are pretty thin on the ground these days and there are always people who want to re-live their youth or fancy something a bit different. Look at the prices of MKI or MkII Fiestas for comparison, they would cost a lot more. Metro prices will creep up over time.



Shame all the MG turbo metros were snapped up for Mini conversions. 

Apparently only 20 licensed and a couple of hundred sorn'd.

Would have loved a 1275 GT Clubman. Even more if it was an estate.


----------



## shep (23 Aug 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> There is no requirement to notify anyone that your vehicle is MOT exempt, only to ensure it is maintained in a roadworthy condition. You do have to apply for vehicle tax exemption to stop paying that.



Yes there is, you need to register your vehicle as 'historic ' which in turn automatically negates the need for an MOT.

You're right but wrong, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2022)

DRM said:


> There’s a scrapyard in Sherburn in Elmet full of those, and various other old RR’s


I saw that about 7 years ago, it’s near the Eddie Stobart depot

If either are still there?

*EDIT @ 11:14*
@DRM 
June 2014

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=10203276849194291&set=a.10202418728941821



Although, possibly not as interesting as Birch Brothers, that were up at Queensbury (on the road to Denholme), that used to have 30 - 40 Sierras on the forecourt, in various states of disrepair/damage


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (24 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Spotted this Mini Clubman the other day.
> 
> View attachment 658472


I had one of those in the late 1980's. Fitted with a 1380cc engine and a Webber downdraught carb which used to ice-up regularly on the journey to/from Aberdeen.


----------



## DRM (24 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I saw that about 7 years ago, it’s near the Eddie Stobart depot
> 
> If either are still there?



Yes, both are still there, anyone needing parts for an RR would be well served by this scrapyard


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2022)

Wednesday 24th

Apologies for the poor shot

VW Polo
3-door

B&Q
Glasshoughton
(near ‘Xscape’)
Jct32/M62
it looked almost new, with no visible (from 3 yards) damage/scratches


----------



## Jody (24 Aug 2022)

It's only got 60 odd thou on the clock.

Clean motor


----------



## FishFright (24 Aug 2022)

Not everyone's first choice for a gasser body



Followed by some proper custom car lunacy.


----------



## Badger_Boom (24 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> Yes there is, you need to register your vehicle as 'historic ' which in turn automatically negates the need for an MOT.
> 
> You're right but wrong, if you know what I mean.



I stand corrected, although I was paraphrasing the government's advice:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2022)

Wednesday 24th

Given the R-R’s over the past couple of pages, l’ve just walked round to the local ASDA, & saw this one at ‘_WB Motors’, _that's the garage with the Lancia Monte-Carlo, that l posted/added on page 1 of this thread
Apologies, as where it was parked made it awkward to photograph


----------



## DRM (24 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I saw that about 7 years ago, it’s near the Eddie Stobart depot
> 
> If either are still there?
> 
> ...




Just thinking, all that money when they were new, yet look at them now


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2022)

Seen a nice Opel Kadett this morning. Clearly been tweaked a bit. I bet there's a red top engine under the bonnet


----------



## Ian H (27 Aug 2022)

Here's a rarity: a customised custom FIAT 500 (Fiat Giannini). Note the bike fittings on the roof. It went up the road later sounding like a big motor bike.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Aug 2022)

Nice little thing - I think it's a replica, but nicely done, for sure.


----------



## Ian H (27 Aug 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Nice little thing - I think it's a replica, but nicely done, for sure.



Would a replica be built on a real Fiat 500 or from scratch?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> Would a replica be built on a real Fiat 500 or from scratch?



It's registered as a 500L, so an original used as a base, which allows it to be run on its K plate - unless I'm mistaken and they were all conversions by Fiat on an original base, in which case it may be an original. Somebody will know!


----------



## Ian H (27 Aug 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It's registered as a 500L, so an original used as a base, which allows it to be run on its K plate - unless I'm mistaken and they were all conversions by Fiat on an original base, in which case it may be an original. Somebody will know!


They were all converted standard Fiats, that much I know. Abarth might just have used a bodyshell, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> They were all converted standard Fiats, that much I know. Abarth might just have used a bodyshell, I'm not sure about that.



Calling Fiat anoraks!


----------



## Jody (27 Aug 2022)

I've just seen this on Facebook. Princess Diana's unique black Mk1 RS Turbo has just sold for £650,000

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....wales-ford-northamptonshire-b2154097.html?amp


----------



## chriswoody (28 Aug 2022)

There was a classic car show on in town today. On Sunday everything is traditionally closed, so the cars were in every street in town, as well as the park next to the town.

There must have easily been over a hundred cars from humble old Opel's and Mercedes, as well as lots of old American muscle cars, many probably left by the servicemen from the nearby bases.







Not only were these two Delorean's here, but there were a further two parked around town. The nearest one is also registered to a nearby town.






A lovely old Saab, no idea what it was, as I forgot to take a photo of the information on the screen.






One of a number of Matra's on show.






Three gorgeous Opel's, shades of Corvette Stingray about them.






An old Citroen, sadly no other info on this one either. There were also a couple of old Citroen DS's amongst many other old Citroen's on display.






These old NSU's we're not only lovely but looked identical to Hillman Imp's, or at least in my eyes.






Again, Mustangs were well represented, this one is also a locally owned car.

Generally though it was difficult to get pictures due to the large crowd of people, but it was a really impressive show, especially the way it was staged in every street.

With Volkswagen having their headquarters and several main factories just down the road, there were a lot of Beetles and buses as well as a few Karmann Ghia's.


----------



## Ian H (28 Aug 2022)

Seen towards the end of our walk today. 
A US style tractor unit, but in miniature.





And an old MG. A TD I think.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

Tuesday 30th
*1.*

Reliant Rialto 
Leeds Road
Cutsyke
Castleford

The company named on it, were working on some new houses to my right
(just to the '_King Billy_' side of Cutsyke level-crossing, if anyone knows the area)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

Tuesday 30th

David Palmer MOT Testing Centre
Wakefield Road
Normanton
Wakefield






Surprisingly, there's no image on _Geograph_, but it's next door to the old '_Royal_ _Sovereign'_ pub; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/853494


----------



## FishFright (30 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 30th
> 
> David Palmer MOT Testing Centre
> Wakefield Road
> ...



That is the spit of a car a friend built as his apprentice piece many years back.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Aug 2022)

some real classics I saw in Hungerford week or so back

A Yankee something or other which lazily burbled it’s V8 music as it pulled away then later on a really lovely pre-war (presumably?) Rolls Royce


----------



## mistyoptic (30 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 30th
> *1.*
> 
> Reliant Rialto
> ...


Tyre’s a bit flat. Not good advert for their maintenance


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Tyre’s a bit flat. Not good advert for their maintenance


Building, not vehicular, maintenance.......


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

Forgot!!
Yesterday afternoon, we were out & about
I'd just started driving back up HolmeMoss, from the Woodhead (Derbyshire) side
At first I thought the car behind was a Toyota Celica, one of the mid-90s, with the circular headlamps, this shape in fact






But, NO!!
it was an Alpine!!!

Didn't Top Gear (Harris?) have one catch fire, whilst on test?
Once the road was clear, by the 'pull-off', part way up, it overtook & made fairly rapid progress to the summit!!

A nice looking car!!
it's possible that daughter took a few photos of it, looking behind, or as it passed, if she did I'll get them from her to add


----------



## Jameshow (30 Aug 2022)

You want classic cars.....?!


----------



## FishFright (30 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You want classic cars.....?!



You can't handle classic cars !


----------



## Jameshow (30 Aug 2022)




----------



## Jameshow (30 Aug 2022)

Merry Harrier Garden centre, Clovelly, North Devon. 
Sorry there are no detail pics as it was a water stop on my 60 mile ride earlier in the week.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You want classic cars.....?!


??
I don't consider that Celica to be one, barring maybe the GT4, but this is the closest thread that_ ticks the boxes/catch all_


However, what constitutes a classic?
Age?
Cost to purchase now?
Numbers left/rarity?


----------



## Jameshow (30 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ??
> I don't consider that Celica to be one, barring maybe the GT4, but this is the closest thread that_ ticks the boxes/catch all_
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't photo anything modern ford vauxhall etc!! 

Some guy parked his modern sports car in the line up - what a Wally!! 

Everyone else must have thought what's he doing but didn't say anything as they ate another salmon and cucumber sandwich!!


----------



## FishFright (30 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ??
> I don't consider that Celica to be one, barring maybe the GT4, but this is the closest thread that_ ticks the boxes/catch all_
> 
> 
> ...



25 years isnt it? For insurance at least.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

FishFright said:


> 25 years isnt it? For insurance at least.



Possibly?
Dependant on what insurance company?


----------



## Ian H (31 Aug 2022)

All of these looked quite roadworthy.


----------



## Jody (31 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> However, what constitutes a classic?
> Age?
> Cost to purchase now?
> Numbers left/rarity?



Production date and desirability/rarity for me. Plenty of cars over 25 years old that I don't see as true classics


----------



## gbb (31 Aug 2022)

No photos, just been round daughters, her husband, full blown motor mechanic was laughing...
'Had to root around in the bottom of my toolchests today, get some imperial spanners out'
'Why' I asked, 'what you working on?'
'Scimitar, front end oil seal etc'
I thought for a second....
'Christ, we've all had imperial stuff, most of us threw them away long ago'


----------



## Profpointy (2 Sep 2022)

Quite a nice Rolls-Royce in Cardiff today, I think it's the "Chinese" model of the 1960s Silver Cloud but I only saw it from the back. It looked in lovely condition and the Rolls V8 burble was clearly a far more sophisticated and classy sound the the rough seeming Yank cars of days gone by











Here's a stock picture of what I think it was from the front explaining the rather un PC nickname


----------



## Jody (2 Sep 2022)

First registered in the UK May 1965.

6.2 n/a v8 under the hood

edit: The advert when that actual car was for sale in 2009

https://www.classicdriver.com/en/car/bentley/s3/1965/167683


----------



## Profpointy (2 Sep 2022)

Jody said:


> First registered in the UK May 1965.
> 
> 6.2 n/a v8 under the hood
> 
> ...



When searching for the stock picture it seems Kate Moss had one just like that. They go for £100k or more these days. My favourite Roller or Bentley of that ere are the coachbuilt Betley Continentals. Some of which even have manual gearboxes, so wouldn't be ruled out for me - well, apart from a six figure price tag!


----------



## Ian H (2 Sep 2022)

Yesterday (or was it the day before?) a rather nice black Healy 3000 with a hard-top, and an immaculate Ford 100E pootling through the town.

I also caught just a glimpse of an unwieldy plywood castle manoeuvring past the parked cars, which means that carnival season is nearly upon us.


----------



## Gunk (2 Sep 2022)

Jody said:


> First registered in the UK May 1965.



Year I was born


----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2022)

Spotted a Dutch registered Volvo PV444(?) today on my travels. I had seen them in classic car mags but never in real life. Don't think they were built in RHD. Pity that modern thing was parked there to ruin my photo


----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2022)

Spotted a Rover P6 today too.


----------



## Ian H (5 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Spotted a Dutch registered Volvo PV444(?) today on my travels. I had seen them in classic car mags but never in real life. Don't think they were built in RHD. Pity that modern thing was parked there to ruin my photo
> 
> View attachment 660052


Remember that, back in the day, the Swedes drove on the left.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Quite a nice Rolls-Royce in Cardiff today, I think it's the "Chinese" model of the 1960s Silver Cloud but I only saw it from the back. It looked in lovely condition and the Rolls V8 burble was clearly a far more sophisticated and classy sound the the rough seeming Yank cars of days gone by



Given that it’d be a Yank V8 in it, probably GM, of one source or another, it’ll be down to exhaust systems, & R-R wanting to be understated?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> All of these looked quite roadworthy.
> View attachment 659430


I like the ERF ‘LV’ cab


----------



## Profpointy (6 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Given that it’d be a Yank V8 in it, probably GM, of one source or another, it’ll be down to exhaust systems, & R-R wanting to be understated?



I believe not. The V8 of the 50s and up until the BMW era and adoption of the beemer V12 was RR designed and built in Crewe. They did buy in, and doubtless pimp up, the GM auto gearbox i believe


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Sep 2022)

How about this:

https://www.google.com/maps/@57.767...4!1sMaZmkmV4VAIxm4kdDRtthg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Spotted a Rover P6 today too.
> 
> View attachment 660150



Nice my parents had one a 3.5l was my favourite childhood car! 

Funny it only produces a simalar power output to a typical exec diesel today! 

But oh so much more enjoyable!!


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> How about this:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@57.767...4!1sMaZmkmV4VAIxm4kdDRtthg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



I see no classics!


----------



## Jody (6 Sep 2022)

Honda Insight?


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Given that it’d be a Yank V8 in it, probably GM, of one source or another, it’ll be down to exhaust systems, & R-R wanting to be understated?



Rover V8 was a yank V8 

RR 6.7 V8 was in house. 

Probably by ex Merlin engineers!!


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2022)

Jody said:


> Honda Insight?



Is it a classic?!!


----------



## Jody (6 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Is it a classic?!!



Nearly. It's only 3 years away (by definition) although I'm not sure late a 2000MY car is a classic just yet.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Is it a classic?!!



Should the question be will it ever be a classic, probably not, more a quirk


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I see no classics!


In the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Should the question be will it ever be a classic, probably not, more a quirk



It was a transformational design IMHO, paving the way for what has followed.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It was a transformational design IMHO, paving the way for what has followed.


Maybe it will turn into a future Sierra nobody liked it when it came out, now they can't get enough of them, I disliked them as well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Rover V8 was a yank V8
> 
> RR 6.7 V8 was in house.
> 
> Probably by ex Merlin engineers!!



I stand corrected on the RR engine


The Rover engine was a Buick designed 215cubic inch capacity 
It became obsolete, as advances in casting/mettalurgy allowed cast iron to be used instead 

TVR, JE Engineering, & others took its 3528cc up as far as 5.0 litres

Heck!, l think it was RPi Engineering took it to about 5.4?


----------



## Jody (6 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Heck!, l think it was RPi Engineering took it to about 5.4?



I was in there last week filling up on LPG. 

Lots of V8 goodness everywhere you looked.


----------



## Ian H (6 Sep 2022)

On Saturday we were passed a couple of times by a Matchless-engined Morgan trike. Polished metal bodywork & being driven considerately. Not sure whether it was post-war or earlier.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Sep 2022)

Crikey.
https://t.co/UaEcvQFiKd


Least you wouldn't be paying tax eh


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2022)

dan_bo said:


> Crikey.
> https://t.co/UaEcvQFiKd
> 
> 
> Least you wouldn't be paying tax eh



Doesn't float my boat,


----------



## dan_bo (6 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Doesn't float my boat,



Interior though? Cor. You ok bra?


----------



## Jody (6 Sep 2022)

dan_bo said:


> Crikey.
> https://t.co/UaEcvQFiKd
> 
> 
> Least you wouldn't be paying tax eh



Love that. Looks like the old 2002 

Hefty price tag on it though.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Sep 2022)

Jody said:


> Love that. Looks like the old 2002
> 
> Hefty price tag on it though.



Spendy but them seats......


----------



## Jody (6 Sep 2022)

dan_bo said:


> Spendy but them seats......



They give off a crazy vibe like a sports armchair. You'd definitely have to grow a moustache to compliment them.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2022)

Jody said:


> Love that. Looks like the old 2002



Now the old 2002 that's a different kettle, once had one for a few days when I was flipping cars in the late 70's early 80's, wish I'd got a hangar with them all in now, I'd be retiring next week.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

I see this Daihatsu Fourtrack most days. Not really a classic I suppose but a good dependable workhorse in its day, loved by many farmers around here and now pretty much extinct. Apart from this one, I can't recall when I seen another. This is one of the later ones with coilspring suspension. It would cut down on dental bills compared to the original all leafspring model!


----------



## gbb (7 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Maybe it will turn into a future Sierra nobody liked it when it came out, now they can't get enough of them, I disliked them as well.



One memory...I remember years ago being in a queue of traffic, several lanes. To my side was a (then) newly released Mondeo, beyond it and just in front was a Sierra ...and the bonnet, windscreen lines and angles seemed exactly the same, 
One car supercceeding the other and the lines were so similar, yet quite different in look.


----------



## Gunk (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I see this Daihatsu Fourtrack most days. Not really a classic I suppose but a good dependable workhorse in its day, loved by many farmers around here and now pretty much extinct. Apart from this one, I can't recall when I seen another. This is one of the later ones with coilspring suspension. It would cut down on dental bills compared to the original all leafspring model!
> 
> View attachment 660255



My ex wife had one years ago, bloody awful car, cart springs, asthmatic 2.0 petrol engine and unbelievably unreliable. We only kept it a year and swapped it for a Golf GTi


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

Gunk said:


> My ex wife had one years ago, bloody awful car, cart springs, asthmatic 2.0 petrol engine and unbelievably unreliable. We only kept it a year and swapped it for a Golf GTi



There were definitely plenty around at one point, although all 2.8l diesels. I never seen a petrol version. They were well enough liked. Pretty decent in fields, good for towing trailers, cheaper than a Land Cruiser and more reliable than a Land Rover. Definitely a bone-jarring ride though but it was a proper utility vehicle and not a modern style fashion statement.


----------



## Ian H (15 Sep 2022)

Yesterday afternoon.






Yesterday evening.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> Yesterday afternoon.
> View attachment 661093



Maybe he's used to owning a Beetle


----------



## Ian H (20 Sep 2022)

British racing green - or not as the case may be.


----------



## Gunk (20 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> British racing green - or not as the case may be.
> View attachment 661734



I owned one new back in 1996, my friend bought it off me, he still owns it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> British racing green - or not as the case may be.
> View attachment 661734


An ex-collegue had a standard 'base model' a few years ago
I was quite thin/fit at the time, & I had trouble entering/exiting it, with dignity

I'd prefer the 90 Station Wagon, over the road, especially as it's a 300Tdi


----------



## Gunk (20 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> An ex-collegue had a standard 'base model' a few years ago
> I was quite thin/fit at the time, & I had trouble entering/exiting it, with dignity
> 
> I'd prefer the 90 Station Wagon, over the road, especially as it's a 300Tdi



Mine started as a standard car, but I ended up modifying it with a Minster 160bhp conversion


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (21 Sep 2022)

I have a 2002 Lotus Elise S2 (Cobalt Blue) sitting in the garage. I need to do some more refurbishment of the front suspension as the spring collars are looking very badly corroded.
BTW The Defender is probably Epsom Green


----------



## Nibor (21 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'd prefer the 90 *Station Wagon*, over the road, especially as it's a 300Tdi


I think you will find it is called an estate car in civilised countries LOL.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2022)

Nibor said:


> I think you will find it is called an estate car in civilised countries LOL.


Maybe, but the passenger variants have been station-wagons since the very first Series 1 models
Tickford used a different name for their 1949 coachbuilt model, but l forget 
(without getting my James Taylor book)


----------



## Chromatic (21 Sep 2022)

Nibor said:


> I think you will find it is called an estate car in civilised countries LOL.



Shooting brake in civilised countries, surely?


----------



## Nibor (21 Sep 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Shooting brake in civilised countries, surely?



Of course I hang my head in shame at such an error


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Maybe, but the passenger variants have been station-wagons since the very first Series 1 models
> Tickford used a different name for their 1949 coachbuilt model, but l forget
> (without getting my James Taylor book)



Here they are


----------



## FishFright (22 Sep 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Shooting brake in civilised countries, surely?



Only if its a 3 door.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2022)

Thursday 22nd

_‘Bay & Barge’_

Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Stanley Ferry
Wakefield






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5701950


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2022)

Rover P4 and MKIII Capri. 






I missed one of the Austin County range which was just driving away.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Rover P4 and MKIII Capri.
> 
> View attachment 662092
> 
> I missed one of the Austin County range which was just driving away.



Well that certainly looks to be in better condition than my Capri as it stands...


----------



## figbat (23 Sep 2022)

On tonight’s ramble, a Peugeot 505 GTi


----------



## Jameshow (23 Sep 2022)

figbat said:


> On tonight’s ramble, a Peugeot 505 GTi
> View attachment 662117



Oh my parents family machine 505 estate!!


----------



## Cerdic (23 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thursday 22nd
> 
> _‘Bay & Barge’_
> 
> ...



Interesting crane-on-roof modification on that camper van…


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Interesting crane-on-roof modification on that camper van…


Comes in handy for raising the roof!


----------



## Profpointy (24 Sep 2022)

Nibor said:


> I think you will find it is called an estate car in civilised countries LOL.



Landy themselves label them as "station wagon" for the ones with windows and back seats


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Sep 2022)

Not especially rare but always nice to see (and hear). Quite an honest (I.e. rusty and unrestored) T2 camper. Looking inside it looks to be a daily driver, which I think is lovely.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2022)

Like all things, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I really don't see the appeal of them, they are impractical as a daily driver, they are impractical as a camper, but looking at the silly prices I seem to be in the minority.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Like all things, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I really don't see the appeal of them, they are impractical as a daily driver, they are impractical as a camper, but looking at the silly prices I seem to be in the minority.



Bongos FTW 😊


----------



## Gunk (24 Sep 2022)

figbat said:


> On tonight’s ramble, a Peugeot 505 GTi
> View attachment 662117



Looks like it’s had an engine fire


----------



## stephec (24 Sep 2022)

I've never even heard of these before the advert popped up on market place, nice car but I still prefer the Datsuns of that body style.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2022)

stephec said:


> I've never even heard of these before the advert popped up on market place, nice car but I still prefer the Datsuns of that body style.
> 
> View attachment 662229


Sonnets are wonderful
It'd be a hard choice between one of those, & a 92


----------



## Gunk (25 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sonnets are wonderful
> It'd be a hard choice between one of those, & a 92



An early 99 Turbo is the coolest.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (25 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Like all things, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I really don't see the appeal of them, they are impractical as a daily driver, they are impractical as a camper, but looking at the silly prices I seem to be in the minority.



No I can't see the attraction either. Then again I'm the same with the Transporter, even that will be way, way better in every regard. Just the cost really as the image means nothing to me and I'm sure there's cheaper like the Bongo mentioned. Then again it's a Mazda so might be a rust bucket if not undersealed. But then again with a VW, if you can afford one and look after it, it will probably lose little money. So I get it in that regard.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

Seen this near the theatre this afternoon. Trying to figure what's going on here. It's badged as an Opel Ascona but it appears someone has added the front end from a MKI Cavalier along with a round light conversion. Or is it the front from the Manta B? They had an air intake above the bumper IIRC.


----------



## figbat (25 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Seen this near the theatre this afternoon. Trying to figure what's going on here. It's badged as an Opel Ascona but it appears someone has added the front end from a MKI Cavalier along with a round light conversion. Or is it the front from the Manta B? They had an air intake above the bumper IIRC.
> 
> View attachment 662353



Love it! It looks like a Mk1 Cavalier with Opel Manta headlights and painted to resemble the Manta 400.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

figbat said:


> Love it! It looks like a Mk1 Cavalier with Opel Manta headlights and painted to resemble the Manta 400.



It probably is a Cavalier as you say, just curious why the Opel badging. The registration shows it was imported here, from the UK I would expect.

If it had been running proper old Irish registration, it wouldn't have surprised me that someone had "imported" it using the tax book from an old scrap Ascona as such things do happen.

Whatever, it is a nice car. Probably something a bit special under the bonnet too.


----------



## Ian H (27 Sep 2022)

A Jenson Interceptor burbled through town the other day - no photos though.

This today...


----------



## gbb (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Seen this near the theatre this afternoon. Trying to figure what's going on here. It's badged as an Opel Ascona but it appears someone has added the front end from a MKI Cavalier along with a round light conversion. Or is it the front from the Manta B? They had an air intake above the bumper IIRC.
> 
> View attachment 662353



Just Googled Mk1 Cavalier body kit and it came straight up with this car...listed as a Cavalier with an Opel Ascone body kit.
Tbf, there been quite a few Vauxhalls over the decades that have had Opel badges put on them by the owners, I assume for some 'cache', something different.
I agree, looks lovely. I don't remember seeing many 2 doors, I had the Ascona 2.0 SR but even that was a 4 door iirc


----------



## Gunk (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> It probably is a Cavalier as you say, just curious why the Opel badging. The registration shows it was imported here, from the UK I would expect.
> 
> If it had been running proper old Irish registration, it wouldn't have surprised me that someone had "imported" it using the tax book from an old scrap Ascona as such things do happen.
> 
> Whatever, it is a nice car. Probably something a bit special under the bonnet too.



It’s been very well executed, looks factory.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

Friday 30th
*1. *

GMC, or Ford?

Huntington Road
York


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

Friday 30th
*2. *

Trabant estate
Huntington Road
York


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2022)

From my completely untrained eye, Chevrolet


----------



## Jody (30 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 30th
> *1. *
> 
> GMC, or Ford?
> ...




It's a Chevy according to the reg


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2022)

Jody said:


> It's a Chevy according to the reg



 I didn't look honest, no idea why I just knew it wasn't a Ford, I think must had FORD in the tailgate & there was something that said it wasn't GMC but it was a pure guess


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

@Ian H 

I’d prefer the Jenson,
Anyday


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Sep 2022)

@Ian H and @Richard A Thackeray 

I suspect you'd bth be disappointed:
Jens*o*n:






Amusingly, it's told that Jenson's dad made the similar slip when intending to name him after the Jens*e*n 😊


----------



## Jody (30 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I didn't look honest, no idea why I just knew it wasn't a Ford, I think must had FORD in the tailgate & there was something that said it wasn't GMC but it was a pure guess



You've been watching Gas Monkey, haven't you?

I could swear they usually have Chervrolet pressed into the tailgate.


----------



## FishFright (30 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 30th
> *1. *
> 
> GMC, or Ford?
> ...



The back half looks very GM but the cab looks rather more Ford. But if so it's a build I could get behind.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Sep 2022)

Very nice moggie


----------



## mistyoptic (30 Sep 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Very nice moggie
> 
> View attachment 662870
> 
> ...


Apart from the colour…


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Sep 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Apart from the colour…



That's its only redeeming feature, shirley?


----------



## Gunk (30 Sep 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Apart from the colour…



I love the colour


----------



## Profpointy (1 Oct 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Apart from the colour…



There is that. I almost said exacltly that with my post


----------



## Phaeton (1 Oct 2022)

I have always wanted a Moggie Thou, but SWMBO has always veto'd it


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Oct 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Very nice moggie
> 
> View attachment 662870
> 
> ...



My Mum had one of those, many years ago, in fetching dark green. Every Winter she had to climb in through the rear barn doors as the front ones were frozen shut.


----------



## Gunk (1 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I have always wanted a Moggie Thou, but SWMBO has always veto'd it



You need to get another SWMBO, my wife has never stopped me doing anything and vice versa.

it’s not as if you want to set up a Class A business, wanting a Moggy isn’t exactly rock and roll.


----------



## CharlesF (1 Oct 2022)

That’s harsh


----------



## Phaeton (1 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> You need to get another SWMBO, my wife has never stopped me doing anything and vice versa.



TBH she never really has, if I wanted one I'd go get one, but my difficulty is I want so many different ones I can't actually decide what it is that would fill that void.


----------



## Badger_Boom (1 Oct 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Apart from the colour…



It’s called ‘lime flower’ and seems to divide opinions even amongst Minor enthusiasts. I’ve always quite liked it, and it’s relatively rare.


----------



## Badger_Boom (1 Oct 2022)

We saw this beautiful (for the 80s) Maserati 222E while out surveying in Northumberland yesterday.


----------



## mistyoptic (1 Oct 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> It’s called ‘lime flower’ and seems to divide opinions even amongst Minor enthusiasts. I’ve always quite liked it, and it’s relatively rare.


Thanks. Every day’s a school day. Morris did nicer greens IMO. Thought it was a nod to the modern tendency for various shades of cac


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Oct 2022)

Two Citroen GS in town today (there was a Citroen rally). And a Lotus Elite II, I think.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I have always wanted a Moggie Thou, but SWMBO has always veto'd it



"swmbo" is rather more keen on a moggie than I am. Whilst I do quit like moggies I think I'd prefer a TR3 or 60s Jag, or Landy. We'll probably compromise on a classic bike or two


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Two Citroen GS in town today (there was a Citroen rally). And a Lotus Elite II, I think.
> 
> View attachment 662998
> 
> ...



Love the Citroens GS’s. My dream garage would be packed full of old Citroens. The DS and SM are in my top five cars of all time.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> Love the Citroens GS’s. My dream garage would be packed full of old Citroens. *The DS and SM are in my top five cars of all time.*


I mean, obviously, who wouldn't have them thus?  Stick a Khamsin on top (more than a passing familial connection to the Citroens, of course) and then choose another 2.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2022)

Stumbled across a small bike show 400yds from the cottage we're staying in


----------



## Ian H (2 Oct 2022)

A very silly car.


----------



## Gunk (2 Oct 2022)

Why is a Mustang silly? Not my cup of tea, but I can see the appeal of the RWD 5.0 V8


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> Why is a Mustang silly? Not my cup of tea, but I can see the appeal of the RWD 5.0 V8


A classic one yes, but not that bloated barge.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2022)

I don't know if this would be called a classic or just very silly - found in Norfolk this afternoon


----------



## Ian H (2 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> Why is a Mustang silly? Not my cup of tea, but I can see the appeal of the RWD 5.0 V8



Rule of thumb: any car where the engine takes up more space than the luggage area is daft and rather pointless.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

Ian H said:


> Rule of thumb: any car where the engine takes up more space than the luggage area is daft and rather pointless.



You have never sat in an E type? - thing of pure beauty!


----------



## Ian H (3 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You have never sat in an E type? - thing of pure beauty!
> 
> View attachment 663214



I have. But to quote Lou Reed, those were different times.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Thursday 6th 

Apologies 
Not the best of shots

York

River 90(?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You have never sat in an E type? - thing of pure beauty!



Not including the Series 3, like a greenhouse on wheels for the Americans


----------



## Jameshow (6 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not including the Series 3, like a greenhouse on wheels for the Americans



I quite like the look of the series 3 that and the xj350 would be my two favourite Jag saloons!!


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2022)

I regret not taking a picture of it but saw a French reg Citroën ZX today. Hadn't seen one in years.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

Spotted this today couldn't get any closer, my thoughts are Lotus?


----------



## Jameshow (6 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Spotted this today couldn't get any closer, my thoughts are Lotus?
> 
> View attachment 663613



Yeap elite or eclat??


----------



## Phaeton (6 Oct 2022)

Elite?

Oops too late


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2022)

Door handles look very Morris Marina


----------



## Jameshow (6 Oct 2022)

midlife said:


> Door handles look very Morris Marina



Probably were!!!


----------



## Ian H (7 Oct 2022)

Elderly bloke in elderly MGA.






I thought this might be a Toyota, but the badge on the back says Ferrari.





This is a (rather cute) Toyota.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2022)

Barring UniMogs & the 70s/80s' 'W123' estates, this is the only M-B I like
(despite there being an 'AMG Style' A-Class in the household)


https://www.tomhartleyjnr.com/car/s...00sl-gullwing/mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing-5/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2022)

Still the ultimate, to me (barring an original Cobra 427)


https://www.tomhartleyjnr.com/car/previously-sold/1995/mclaren/f1/mclaren-f1-4/


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Still the ultimate, to me (barring an original Cobra 427)
> 
> 
> https://www.tomhartleyjnr.com/car/previously-sold/1995/mclaren/f1/mclaren-f1-4/



GT 40. 

The garage where I was dragged up had them growling on start up!!


----------



## Cerdic (7 Oct 2022)

Saw this the other day. Looks a laugh…


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Oct 2022)

I last saw it on Sunday evening


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Saw this the other day. Looks a laugh…
> 
> View attachment 663774



You've been to Norfolk as well as me - see the previous page - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/one-for-classic-car-fans.208154/page-154#post-6824726


----------



## Profpointy (9 Oct 2022)

Saw this today. At first I thought it might be a kit car, as nearly always when I don't recognise the brand style if not the model, it turns out to be a kit car; but no, this is the real deal: a Lancia, presumably pre-war. RHD so presumably officially imported, but I've never seen another


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25576493...eJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=WHATS_APP


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25576493...eJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=WHATS_APP



Hahahahaahahaha. Yeah, right Mr advertiser!


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Hahahahaahahaha. Yeah, right Mr advertiser!



?????? 

Just a nice old Jag. 

No connection at all.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> ??????
> 
> Just a nice old Jag.
> 
> No connection at all.



You misunderstood! I was reading the advertiser's pitch, which seems a work of singular fiction


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

discuss!!!


----------



## Cerdic (9 Oct 2022)

Ooops, wrong photo!

Try this…


----------



## Ian H (12 Oct 2022)

Lots Of Trouble, Usually Serious.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Oct 2022)

Ian H said:


> Lots Of Trouble, Usually Serious.
> View attachment 664320



Does anyone apart from me remember that there used to be one of those, covered in velvet/suede or something similar that used to compete at Lydden Hill in Rallycross - on World of Sport on Saturdays?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Oct 2022)

Spotted a "maybe vintage" Morgan, who knows, apparently living out its days in Nice, Cote d'Azur today. Any idea of year?


----------



## Cerdic (12 Oct 2022)

Early 60s Morgan? How can you tell…?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Oct 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Early 60s Morgan? How can you tell…?



I'm only guessing. Do you know how to tell? Please share because I'm no expert, it was just a punt based on how worn it all looked, I thought it might be a IV. I might be 25 years out as far as I know, they all look pretty similar.


----------



## Cerdic (12 Oct 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I'm only guessing. Do you know how to tell? Please share because I'm no expert, it was just a punt based on how worn it all looked, I thought it might be a IV. I might be 25 years out as far as I know, they all look pretty similar.



I’ve no idea how to tell! Nobody has. As you correctly say, they have all looked pretty much the same for donkeys! Hence the jokey reply!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Oct 2022)

Cerdic said:


> I’ve no idea how to tell! Nobody has. As you correctly say, they have all looked pretty much the same for donkeys! Hence the jokey reply!



Agreed, and I've edited my post to let the enthusiasts reply with what it is and what year. I can't be arsed, I just saw a vintage looking car and I posted it. That's all the fun for me, after that I'm out!


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## gbb (16 Oct 2022)

Ian H said:


> Lots Of Trouble, Usually Serious.
> View attachment 664320



As a young fella in the 70s, these were around but not plentiful. They always invoke a negative reaction in me after seeing one recovered to a then friends dads garage after it had gone under a bus head on. Everything up to the bulkhead and above the doors was gone...driver didn't survive


----------



## Profpointy (16 Oct 2022)

If I may stretch the definition to include classic two wheelers we saw these beauties today in Tintern; no doubt a club run of Velocette enthusiasts. The Indian Velo is intriguing as I think it was some kind of licence deal or joint venture with the American firm Indian, who were more into big v-twins rather like Harleys











And sadly sans-photo saw what I took to be a Rolls Silver Ghost coming the other way whilst driving home. This is the pre WW1 car that arguably established RR as "the best car in the world"


----------



## Gillstay (17 Oct 2022)

Profpointy said:


> If I may stretch the definition to include classic two wheelers we saw these beauties today in Tintern; no doubt a club run of Velocette enthusiasts. The Indian Velo is intriguing as I think it was some kind of licence deal or joint venture with the American firm Indian, who were more into big v-twins rather like Harleys
> 
> View attachment 664906
> 
> ...



The Indian Velo was a Floyd Clymer enterprise if I remember correctly. They were very badly put together, but did look good. Quite similar to the Ducati street scramblers which were much better.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Oct 2022)

Gillstay said:


> The Indian Velo was a Floyd Clymer enterprise if I remember correctly. They were very badly put together, but did look good. Quite similar to the Ducati street scramblers which were much better.



From my Cyril Ayton book on Post War British Bikes, he's quite favourable on the Indian Velo. You're right about Clymer - apparently he wanted to resurrect the by then defunct Indian brand and saw the 500 Velo engined bikes as being a stepping stone to the big V twins he really wanted to be building. He married the Birmingham built Velo engines with Italian cycle parts and brakes etc. According to Ayton
"lighter, a little faster, better braked and more comfortable than a 100% Velocette. Mr Clymer's 1970s hybrid was everything the British made product should have been in thr 1960s." Only some 200 made apparently, mostly sold in the US with maybe 50 for the UK market. It ended with Clymer's death and the folding of of Veloce itself so no more engines


----------



## Ian H (24 Oct 2022)

Vroom, vroom! I can remember when the late-style larger rear window & rear lights with amber indicators looked really modern.


----------



## FishFright (24 Oct 2022)

I don't what it is


----------



## Phaeton (24 Oct 2022)

Does it make a chitty chitty bang bang sound ?

Edit MOT says it's 1909 Talbot, looks a bit young for a 1909 but what do I know I was still in short pants then


----------



## Ian H (24 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Does it make a chitty chitty bang bang sound ?
> 
> Edit MOT says it's 1909 Talbot, looks a bit young for a 1909 but what do I know I was still in short pants then



The suspension looks much more sophisticated than a comparable Model-T. The lack of front brakes and dampers give a clue to its age.


----------



## FishFright (24 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Does it make a chitty chitty bang bang sound ?
> 
> Edit MOT says it's 1909 Talbot, looks a bit young for a 1909 but what do I know I was still in short pants then



It did sound very basic


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Oct 2022)

Not rare by any means but this 1974 Series III has come a long way from working for the Southampton Sea Scouts to this obscure garage in Edzell, Angus.


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2022)

This old 2CV might need quite a lot of work before its next MOT.
They are great fun to drive though, and immensely practical.

Friends had a very tatty one in France. The gear lever bracket had broken so that, when cornering, the lever would slide towards you or out of reach.

It might have been the same one that had a rust hole in the inside rear wheel arch, so that on wet roads a unaware back-seat passenger would develop damp buttock syndrome.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2022)

Ian H said:


> This old 2CV might need quite a lot of work before its next MOT.
> They are great fun to drive though, and immensely practical.
> 
> Friends had a very tatty one in France. The gear lever bracket had broken so that, when cornering, the lever would slide towards you or out of reach.
> ...



Pull it up on the MOT history page https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/ the MOT tester must groan ever time it comes in, he has to go get a new pen to write all the fails down, the worrying thing is that after the MOT runs out tomorrow, if they park it up for another 5 years they can put it back on the road without an MOT.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (27 Oct 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Not rare by any means but this 1974 Series III has come a long way from working for the Southampton Sea Scouts to this obscure garage in Edzell, Angus.
> View attachment 665832



That would have been a 'long' and expensive drive


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Pull it up on the MOT history page https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/ the MOT tester must groan ever time it comes in, he has to go get a new pen to write all the fails down, the worrying thing is that after the MOT runs out tomorrow, if they part it up for another 5 years they can put it back on the road without an MOT.


If it has no remedial work for five years, the next time someone sits in it they'll probably fall through the floor.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2022)

Ian H said:


> If it has no remedial work for five years, the next time someone sits in it they'll probably fall through the floor.



Floor?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30
*1.*

Chrysler Alpine? (or a Tagora?), plus a brace of XJS's
Selby Road/A1041
Snaith
East Riding of Yorkshire











Just north of this building; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/242915


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Sunday 30th
*2. *
Corvette (C3?), Riley Elf, Bedford CA van(?) Morris 1000 Traveller, Vauxhall Cresta PA, Austin 7(?), Packard (on black)

Selby Road/A1041
Snaith
East Riding of Yorkshire











Just north of this building; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/242915


----------



## mistyoptic (30 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 30th
> *2. *
> Corvette (C3?), Riley Elf, Bedford CA van(?) Morris 1000 Traveller, Vauxhall Cresta PA, Austin 7(?), Packard (on black)
> 
> ...


Tidy RX8 too. I loved mine


----------



## Phaeton (30 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 30
> *1.*
> 
> Chrysler Alpine? (or a Tagora?), plus a brace of XJS's
> ...



Could be a Solara, is the the old Reliant garage?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Could be a Solara, is the the old Reliant garage?



Not sure if it was, it's in Snaith itself, I thought that was at Selby?
It later moved onto the A19, near Chapel Haddlesey (between Selby & the M62), I think?
I may have photographs??


----------



## Phaeton (30 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not sure if it was, it's in Snaith itself, I thought that was at Selby?
> It later moved onto the A19, near Chapel Haddlesey (between Selby & the M62), I think?
> I may have photographs??


Yes you are correct, you come over the M62 on the A19? then come over a bridge & it's at the lights on the right hand side.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Could be a Solara, is the the old Reliant garage?





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not sure if it was, it's in Snaith itself, I thought that was at Selby?
> It later moved onto the A19, near Chapel Haddlesey (between Selby & the M62), I think?
> I may have photographs??





Phaeton said:


> Yes you are correct, you come over the M62 on the A19? then come over a bridge & it's at the lights on the right hand side.


The photo has a February 2009 'date-stamp', if that correct








The site can be seen, with a hedge, to far-left of the crossroads; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6003642


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Nov 2022)

It's definitely not a classic, but you don't see one in the UK every day so I'm claiming it as an exotic. I was working with these guys today and I did rather like their car, at least it has the classic black and white livery! 
Ford Police Interceptor (Taurus based), Salt Lake, Utah.


----------



## Ian H (5 Nov 2022)

A damp but shiny Austin 6cwt pick-up.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

Talk me out if it....!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16576225...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Talk me out if it....!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16576225...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



Perfect for static display, I'm sure.


----------



## mistyoptic (6 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Talk me out if it....!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16576225...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


It will cost you the same again to fuel it


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Nov 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> It will cost you the same again to fuel it



It really won't - at least not for long 😊


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> It will cost you the same again to fuel it



Double again to fix it!


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16576082...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Nice!


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12559569...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Lovely!


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40397131...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Definitely a Merc morning!!


----------



## Gunk (6 Nov 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Perfect for static display, I'm sure.



Or do nothing to it, just store it for 10 years and treble your investment. They’ll never be that cheap for much longer, just look at Silver Shadow prices compared with 10 years ago.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22524257...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40398039...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32538102...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## mistyoptic (8 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22524257...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Always thought that one of their more graceful designs. Not seen one for years. That’s just a bag of rust though


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Always thought that one of their more graceful designs. Not seen one for years. That’s just a bag of rust though



Yeap I was brought up in back of one!


----------



## Phaeton (9 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22524257...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


I thought that was a HC?


----------



## Jameshow (9 Nov 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I thought that was a HC?



Slight difference from the HC....


----------



## Ian H (9 Nov 2022)

All that glass reminds me I saw a motorbike and hearse sidecar on a trailer the other day. Elderly enough for a black & white numberplate and riding on the back of a flatbed van.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Nov 2022)

Does this count?


----------



## Ian H (9 Nov 2022)

That might be a Sinpar, a 4x4 version of the Renault 4. Perhaps with a bit of DIY bodywork around the wheel-arches.


----------



## Gillstay (9 Nov 2022)

Ian H said:


> That might be a Sinpar, a 4x4 version of the Renault 4. Perhaps with a bit of DIY bodywork around the wheel-arches.



I like that.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2022)

Thursday 10th 

_‘Harrison’s Bridge’_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal 
Wakefield






It was approximately where the black Ford(?) is, in the photograph
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6492939?mobile=0


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (11 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Slight difference from the HC....
> 
> View attachment 667352



My Dad had a Magnum 2300 estate, same bodyshell in '79-80. I did loads of miles in it before and after my driving test


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Nov 2022)

BMW 2000 "Neue Klasse", about late 1960s. Spotted in Athens.


----------



## gbb (15 Nov 2022)

It surprises me how many old cars are seen in our carpark at work
Morris Minor, T reg Mini, a Reliant Robin,, quite a few very late 90s, early 2000s cars, Astras and the like, all make regular appearances. I'd hope the older ones get put away for winter though


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> My Dad had a Magnum 2300 estate, same bodyshell in '79-80. I did loads of miles in it before and after my driving test



As did my dad then a Victor and then pug 504!🤣🤣


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Nov 2022)

Would prefer chrome grille but a very tidy example


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32538102...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


My dads second car was a HB estate, in a pale-blue, in the mid 70's
We went to Devon & Cornwall, and 'the Lake District' quite a few times in it

It succeeded an Austin Cambridge (A60 shape) that was written off, when someone drove into the back of it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2022)

The XK150, the Mustang GT390, & the Peugeot 504 for me please
Although, the 504 would be much better as an estate 


View: https://youtu.be/WWkl_bWQs2k


----------



## Ian H (20 Nov 2022)

Ancient Moggie with added indicators and the semaphores taped over.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29530678...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Bargain Lotus?!


----------



## Phaeton (20 Nov 2022)

Wow that is cheap


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2022)

There's a reason that's cheap - just look at the listing and the pictures and try to see how much work needs doing and the cost.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

I had a Fiat Uno at uni .... my mate had one of these! Envious isn't the word.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> There's a reason that's cheap - just look at the listing and the pictures and try to see how much work needs doing and the cost.



Still love to have it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2022)

Monday 21st
*1.*

Ford Escort 

Saville Road
Castleford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2022)

Monday 21st
*2.*

Okay, a SEAT van isn’t a classic, but it’s the closest applicable thread

Saville Road
Castleford


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (22 Nov 2022)

Spotted whilst I was at the Scottish Borders Hill Rally at the weekend


----------



## Threevok (22 Nov 2022)

Snapped by my youngest daughter, on her way home from school yesterday


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Nov 2022)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> Spotted whilst I was at the Scottish Borders Hill Rally at the weekend
> View attachment 668819



You missed the big white balloon then?


----------



## Badger_Boom (22 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> There's a reason that's cheap - just look at the listing and the pictures and try to see how much work needs doing and the cost.



A friend of my father's had an identical one when they were new. All I really remember was us visiting their house and all the adult men loitering in the garage while they tried (unsuccessfuly) to get it to start and run. It did, however, sound amazing for the few seconds it would stay alive.

I could still be tempted though; I saw a beautiful lemon yellow one at the weekend and it looked great in a 70s way.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I could still be tempted though; I saw a beautiful lemon yellow one at the weekend and it looked great in a 70s way.



TBH I've just bought another part built kitcar, if I hadn't I thin I may have gone & looked, but I don't have any space for it, turn up with a flatbed & £2500 cash


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

Phaeton said:


> TBH I've just bought another part built kitcar, if I hadn't I thin I may have gone & looked, but I don't have any space for it, turn up with a flatbed & £2500 cash



What's the kit car?!!


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What's the kit car?!!



Another MEV Exocet


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Another MEV Exocet



Aren't they a bit breezy?!


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/38524878...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Very tempting and practical modern classic??!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Aren't they a bit breezy?!



No more so than a bicycle 

I also have another MEV, a Mevster slightly more civilised


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2022)

After some checking up, for this thread, I found this 
https://everrati.com/works/superformance-gt40/


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> After some checking up, for this thread, I found this
> https://everrati.com/works/superformance-gt40/



Can you buy me one thanks. 

An Ultima would be my favourite sports car!


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32543975...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Do like these needs a little work!


----------



## Jameshow (4 Dec 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29539056...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

So tempted! 

Probably the most usable English classic imho.


----------



## Profpointy (15 Dec 2022)

Just had my now ageing Saab serviced and MoT'd at amy local specialist and noticed they had some nice Morrises on the forecourt; having a sister company 100 yards away specialising in moggies. Apparently the blue one is £27k, though to be fair it was immaculate and had a lot of upgrades - engine improvements, 5 speed box, suspension upgrades, disc brakes and much much nicer trim than original though still in keeping, so it was really nice. A bit too much for me I think, and for that money I'd be getting a Mk2 or S-type jag, though to be fair an equivalently upgraded jag would be two to three times that even if an reasonably nice one could be had for £30k


----------



## Profpointy (18 Dec 2022)

Had a day out at the Morgan factory in Malvern. We went on a saturday so the factory was closed, so you don't get to see actual assembly but on the other hand you can get a closer look at stuff without being in the way. One can argue Morgan are (still) brand new classics, but also genuine supercars - their Plus 4 four cylinder model is 0-60 in 5 seconds and their Plus 6 with a straight 6 engine a good bit faster still. Anyway here are some pictures


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Had a day out at the Morgan factory in Malvern. We went on a saturday so the factory was closed, so you don't get to see actual assembly but on the other hand you can get a closer look at stuff without being in the way. One can argue Morgan are (still) brand new classics, but also genuine supercars - their Plus 4 four cylinder model is 0-60 in 5 seconds and their Plus 6 with a straight 6 engine a good bit faster still. Anyway here are some pictures
> 
> View attachment 671598
> 
> ...



Yes please! Morgan plus 8!


----------



## Profpointy (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Yes please! Morgan plus 8!



Don't do 'em any more sadly. Apparently BMW stopped selling them the V8, (which replaced the older Rover / Buick v8) though their latest Plus 4 (4 cylinder turbo) and Plus 6 (straight 6) are both still Beemer engines. Sadly the 6 is now auto only - horror of horrors! Apparently they couldn't get a suitable gearbox as beemer themselves don't do a manual with that engine


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Don't do 'em any more sadly. Apparently BMW stopped selling them the V8, (which replaced the older Rover / Buick v8) though their latest Plus 4 (4 cylinder turbo) and Plus 6 (straight 6) are both still Beemer engines. Sadly the 6 is now auto only - horror of horrors! Apparently they couldn't get a suitable gearbox as beemer themselves don't do a manual with that engine



I'd settle for s/h if I must!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Had a day out at the Morgan factory in Malvern. We went on a saturday so the factory was closed, so you don't get to see actual assembly but on the other hand you can get a closer look at stuff without being in the way. One can argue Morgan are (still) brand new classics, but also genuine supercars - their Plus 4 four cylinder model is 0-60 in 5 seconds and their Plus 6 with a straight 6 engine a good bit faster still. Anyway here are some pictures
> 
> View attachment 671598
> 
> ...


Was the LIFE-Car there?


----------



## Profpointy (18 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Was the LIFE-Car there?



Is that the prototype electric three wheeler ? If so, yes we saw it in their display room. Didn't see any on the line half-built


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Is that the prototype electric three wheeler ? If so, yes we saw it in their display room. Didn't see any on the line half-built


No, it's the gorgeous 'Art-Deco' influenced, fuel-cell car, from a few years ago

Very clever, a _'virtuous circle_', as they referred to the engineering

https://www.evo.co.uk/morgan/8932/morgan-lifecar


----------



## Profpointy (18 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No, it's the gorgeous 'Art-Deco' influenced, fuel-cell car, from a few years ago
> 
> Very clever, a _'virtuous circle_', as they referred to the engineering
> 
> https://www.evo.co.uk/morgan/8932/morgan-lifecar



I didn't see that unless I misinterpreted some kind of experimental leci vehicle in their display room.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33467055...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Tempting..

KB Welding Vehicle Restorations
07799 822076
https://maps.app.goo.gl/rQ7nLdJwBKvrzRqT9

Local welder...


----------



## Gillstay (18 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No, it's the gorgeous 'Art-Deco' influenced, fuel-cell car, from a few years ago
> 
> Very clever, a _'virtuous circle_', as they referred to the engineering
> 
> https://www.evo.co.uk/morgan/8932/morgan-lifecar



Ah yes the one with Riversimple input. Could change the world if only people would see through the foolishness of SUV,s. Cannot see that changing.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Dec 2022)

Gillstay said:


> Ah yes the one with Riversimple input. Could change the world if only people would see through the foolishness of SUV,s. Cannot see that changing.



Not convinced in the slightest by fuel cells for motoring, particularly hydrogen fuel cells. I just don't get what problem they are supposed to be solving. Fuel cells on a spacecraft,
sure, that makes some sense


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Not convinced in the slightest by fuel cells for motoring, particularly hydrogen fuel cells. I just don't get what problem they are supposed to be solving. Fuel cells on a spacecraft,
> sure, that makes some sense


The lack of electricity


----------



## FishFright (20 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> The lack of electricity



How's that compare to the lack of hydrogen ?


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2022)

FishFright said:


> How's that compare to the lack of hydrogen ?



That wasn't the question you asked


----------



## Profpointy (20 Dec 2022)

My 20 year old petrol Saab seems to have that problem solved - can't see what hydrogen does to help


----------



## FishFright (21 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> That wasn't the question you asked



It was the only question I asked


----------



## Gillstay (21 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> My 20 year old petrol Saab seems to have that problem solved - can't see what hydrogen does to help



It could well be better than using petrol in the future.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Dec 2022)

Gillstay said:


> It could well be better than using petrol in the future.



Assuming the hydrogen is created in a chemical factory by some rather wasteful process, I'd have thought shipping petrol would be a better way of doing this. Or if you are determined to use a fuel cell, wouldn't paraffin or petrol be a better fuel. 

And if you are making hydrogen by electrolysis, I'd hazard a guess that that's a very cumbersome and wasteful method of transporting and storing electricity as compared to wires and batteries


----------



## Gillstay (21 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Assuming the hydrogen is created in a chemical factory by some rather wasteful process, I'd have thought shipping petrol would be a better way of doing this. Or if you are determined to use a fuel cell, wouldn't paraffin or petrol be a better fuel.
> 
> And if you are making hydrogen by electrolysis, I'd hazard a guess that that's a very cumbersome and wasteful method of transporting and storing electricity as compared to wires and batteries



The hydrogen could be made when we have excess electricity so it need not be wasteful. 

Shipping petrol around is quite wasteful and polluting. So it may well be worth trying hydrogen instead of supporting the oil industry which we know is leading us down the wrong path. we have to change.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Dec 2022)

Gillstay said:


> The hydrogen could be made when we have excess electricity so it need not be wasteful.
> 
> Shipping petrol around is quite wasteful and polluting. So it may well be worth trying hydrogen instead of supporting the oil industry which we know is leading us down the wrong path. we have to change.



I do follow and support your motivation, and whilst conceding I'm not an engineer, I'd have though there were a lot better ways of saving up waste electricity than by making hydrogen. It's somewhat problematic to store apart from anything else, and there's a lot of energy needed to liquify or compress it too. Pump storage, flywheels, batteries etc are more obvious choices of storage, not requiring a nationwide hydrogen distribution infrastructure - you'd just need wires, and we have those already


----------



## Gillstay (21 Dec 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I do follow and support your motivation, and whilst conceding I'm not an engineer, I'd have though there were a lot better ways of saving up waste electricity than by making hydrogen. It's somewhat problematic to store apart from anything else, and there's a lot of energy needed to liquify or compress it too. Pump storage, flywheels, batteries etc are more obvious choices of storage, not requiring a nationwide hydrogen distribution infrastructure - you'd just need wires, and we have those already



True. I just wish we would try more ideas to see if it would help, but governments seem to have very few ideas they are prepared to try.

If all new car tyres sold in this country (where possible) were eco tyres it would have a large effect. Its simple, perfectly possible but nothing much happens and there must be many things like that which we could do. I have eco tyres on my classic car and they are way better than the tyres it had on originaly.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Dec 2022)

Gillstay said:


> True. I just wish we would try more ideas to see if it would help, but governments seem to have very few ideas they are prepared to try.
> 
> If all new car tyres sold in this country (where possible) were eco tyres it would have a large effect. Its simple, perfectly possible but nothing much happens and there must be many things like that which we could do. I have eco tyres on my classic car and they are way better than the tyres it had on originaly.



Agree we need to do something, need to do a lot frankly, and private motor transport is perhaps one of the worst things, but am skeptical that some ideas are maybe more greenwash than green. To be honest I'm not sure what the overall efficiency of electrically produced hydrogen powering fuel cells is compared to conventional batteries - I'm guessing they're much worse, but I don't know that for a fact by any means. It is worth exploring the tech at least; I agree on that anyway.

One of the most egregious examples of greenwash is "carbon capture" from the air, which however it is done will produce more carbon than it can ever remove; it's plain nuts ! If you are serious about capturing carbon, plant some bloody trees and stop adding carbon to the atmosphere in the first place

The other thing we should be doing is building nuclear power stations - as well as windmills and solar etc. And there are a lot of low tech things not well exploited like heating water via solar - no rare metals in the solar cells, no complex electronics and subsidies; just some pipes, tin sheets and black paint


----------



## midlife (21 Dec 2022)

Slightly off topic but on the subject of hydrogen Im sure I was reading about a green hydrogen plant down my way in Cumbria that had got planning permission. I’ll Google and check.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Jan 2023)

Rather nice DS Citroen parked up in Oxford. Whilst it was it tidy condition it did seem a car that got used, which is nice. They still look like something Dan Dare might drive don't they.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2023)

Profpointy said:


> Rather nice DS Citroen parked up in Oxford. Whilst it was it tidy condition it did seem a car that got used, which is nice. They still look like something Dan Dare might drive don't they.
> 
> View attachment 673326



I would love one, probably out of any car ever made, although it might be one of those, better to dream about driving than actually driving


----------



## Ian H (3 Jan 2023)

Phaeton said:


> I would love one, probably out of any car ever made, although it might be one of those, better to dream about driving than actually driving



A friend who owned one did mention the downside: it was very easy to achieve an mpg of less than 20.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Jan 2023)

Ian H said:


> A friend who owned one did mention the downside: it was very easy to achieve an mpg of less than 20.



The engines were always way behind the other tech., and characterless to boot. Prime candidate for one of the modern battery conversions I'd suggest, and with a clear conscience too.

ETA
Forgetting myself. You'd need to ensure that the hydraulic pump was driven in some way, of course.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Jan 2023)

Bonefish Blues said:


> The engines were always way behind the other tech., and characterless to boot. Prime candidate for one of the modern battery conversions I'd suggest, and with a clear conscience too.



The Maserati engine variant would be tempting, albeit not as pretty though, and LHD only I think.






The engine seems pretty simple and easy to maintain !


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Jan 2023)

The Maserati V6 was notoriously unreliable in that application iirc, despite it being detuned to c176bhp, again iirc.

Still the coolest car in the World. The decapotable also cool, as were the very few lwb 4-door limousines made for the President.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2023)

Ian H said:


> A friend who owned one did mention the downside: it was very easy to achieve an mpg of less than 20.



You're talking to a man who has a 3.2 diesel Shogun 20mpg is normal even without the horse trailer on.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Jan 2023)

Profpointy said:


> The Maserati engine variant would be tempting, albeit not as pretty though, and LHD only I think.
> 
> View attachment 673358
> 
> ...



What's all that green stuff?!


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2023)

Jameshow said:


> What's all that green stuff?!



Accumulators for the suspension


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Jan 2023)

Phaeton said:


> Accumulators for the suspension



If marked green it shows the bits that will have failed.

If they haven't, then look at the red bits next and finally the silver bits


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jan 2023)

Jameshow said:


> What's all that green stuff?!



They're the flux capacitors


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jan 2023)

Jameshow said:


> What's all that green stuff?!



To be fair presumably the normal DS will have those too


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2023)

Profpointy said:


> To be fair presumably the normal DS will have those too



My BX, Xantia & C5 all had them, but not in such prominent positions


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jan 2023)

Phaeton said:


> My BX, Xantia & C5 all had them, but not in such prominent positions



I'm guessing "prominent" might be a good thing for maintenance, albeit in the way of the engine itself.

As an aside a pal had a DS (not the Maserati one!) and I don't think it was particularly troublesome


----------



## figbat (4 Jan 2023)

The pokey one was called the Citroën SM - IMHO it looks even better than the DS from which it is derived.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Jan 2023)

figbat said:


> The pokey one was called the Citroën SM - IMHO it looks even better than the DS from which it is derived.



It's my money no object car - unless I change my mind, which happens often!

Pokey is relative though - my memory wasn't bad at 176bhp - it was actually only 168 from the 2.7 litre Maserati-dervived V6, and not many torques, either.

For the ultimate application of Citroen's hydraulics, cf the Maserati Khamsin (albeit it doesn't use them for suspension)


----------



## FishFright (5 Jan 2023)

£200K for a Shuv it ? Yes please


----------

